#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-12
<DarkCircle> 역시 끊임없이 먹는게 답이었 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 진옹 컨트리뷰션 스케일이 작네 ... =3
<drake_kr> 으케
<jincreator> 안녕하세요. 모두 추석 잘 보내고 계시죠?
<drake_kr> 추석은 피자와 스파게티가 제맛
<jincreator> ???
<drake_kr> 추석에 해물스파게티 해먹음 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 소, 송편은? ==3
<drake_kr> 송편따위..
<drake_kr> 사먹음..
<DarkCircle> *마트 가면 맛있는거 쌓였다능.
<jincreator> 물가가 올라 비싸다능.
<DarkCircle> 안비싸요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> <- 두번이나 갔다왔다능 - -;
<DarkCircle> 특히 저녁때 떨이 쎄일할때 가야 제맛 =3
<jincreator> 어머니 왈 : 마트에 가니 박스째로 사는 사람은 없고 카트에 두세개씩만 담아가는구나.
<DarkCircle> 당근
<DarkCircle> 박스째로 살 이유가 없죠.
<drake_kr> ...
<DarkCircle> 싸게 산다고 해서 무조건 대량으로 사는게 좋은게 아님
<drake_kr> 마트 비싸요
<DarkCircle> 저녁때 가면 안비쌈 .
<drake_kr> 비쌈
<drake_kr> 그리고
<drake_kr> "니가 정말 커피를 마시고 싶을때 나가기 싫으면 니가 마실게 아닌거야" 라는말 듣고 흠칫
<drake_kr> 마트에서 미리 군것질할것을 계산해서 미리 싸게 많이 사놓는건 바보짓 <-
<DarkCircle> 그랬다가 썩으면 대박
<DarkCircle> 올레!
<DarkCircle> (집에 썩은 기름 3리터 있음)
<DarkCircle> 무려 올리브유 - -;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 웃긴건
<DarkCircle> 그거 산게 아니고
<DarkCircle> 다른 짐에서 추석 설날때 마트에서 열심히 사다가 ,준거 - -;
<DarkCircle> 다른 짐 -> 다른 집
<DarkCircle> 이번엔 카놀라유가 쌓이고 있으니 조만간 썩는 기름 또 나올듯 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 전 그런거 있으면 그냥 옆집 나눠줌..
<DarkCircle> 옛날에는 식용유 없어서 막 동네 슈퍼에서 500mL짜리 사고 그랬는데
<DarkCircle> 이젠 막 썩어나서 미침 - -;
<DarkCircle> 근데 고추장이나 조미료 같은건 몰라도
<drake_kr> 쓸때 조금씩 덜어쓰고 남는건 다 옆집줌
<DarkCircle> 기름은 워낙 - -; ...
<drake_kr> 그럼 완성된 음식으로 돌아오지요
<DarkCircle> 기름을 거저 줄만한 집이 별로 없는거 같더군요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 어디 식당 같은데 주려고 해도
<DarkCircle> 거기도 기름을 많이 안쓴다능 - -;
<DarkCircle> (아니면 그냥 말통으로 통째로 주문을 하든가)
<drake_kr> 친하게 지내는 이웃이 좀 많아서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그중 두집이 애들 많은집
<DarkCircle> 전 여기 재건축 돼서 이사온지 이제 겨우 몇년째밖에 안돼서
<DarkCircle> 아는 집이라곤 앞집하고 저기 2층 사는 옛날 같은동네 살던 집 ...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 없어요 - -;
<drake_kr> 저 여기 산지가 2년쯤 됐는데용 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 게다가 집 식구가 다들 저녁먹을때랑 잘때 빼면 거의 집에 없는거나 마찬가지라
<DarkCircle> 아 친한집 딱 하나 있다 - -;
<DarkCircle> 집 아래 있는 빵집.
<DarkCircle> ... (.....)
<drake_kr> 오?
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요~ㅋ
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<HiOSS> drake_kr: 추석 연휴 잘 보내고 계세요??ㅋ
<drake_kr> 네 과식하면서 보내고 있어요
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ네ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 빵집가면 맨날 빵 꽁짜로 주는데 -ㅅ-
<HiOSS> 오홋~ 그런 좋은 빵집이 어디 있대요??
<HiOSS> 설마 죽빵 이런거..
<HiOSS> drake_kr: 데탑에 운영체제 최대 몇개까지 설치할 수 있을까요??
<drake_kr> 15개였던가..
<HiOSS> 오호~
<HiOSS> 그럼 설치 해 봐야겠군요ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아, 파티션만 따지면 그렇고
<drake_kr> 이론상으론 65000개까지 가능할걸요
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 깔아서 가지고 놀아볼만한 것 뭐 있을까요??
<HiOSS> 페도라, 수세 뭐...
<HiOSS> 추천좀 해 주세요ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 공부한다 생각하고 깔아서 놀라구요ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우분투요
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ우분투는 설치해서 잘 쓰고 있다는ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ OS가 무슨 앱도 아니고..
<jincreator> HiOSS: 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 오픈인디애나는 어떠세요?
<HiOSS> jincreator: 안뇽~ 연휴 잘 보내고 있지??ㅋㅋ
<Seony> HiOSS: Hi
<HiOSS> 오~ 처음 들어봤음ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 연휴라고 해봤자 딱히 특별한 건 없네요.
<jincreator> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<HiOSS> Seony: 필승~ 선배님 연휴 잘 보내고 계십니까??ㅋ
<Seony> 여기는 평일이라서...
<Seony> 내일 학교 가야돼 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> Seony: 넵;;
<Seony> 한국이 추석인건 어제 알았는데 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> Seony: 추석 지나고 명절 음식 조금 싸서 택배로 보내드릴까요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안보내줘도 돼. 여기도 먹을거 많이 있어.
<HiOSS> Seony: 넵ㅋ
<Seony> 오늘도 토다이 가서 배터지게 먹고왔어 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ넵ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> jincreator: 이거 재밌겠는데?
<HiOSS> jincreator: 설치 해 보겠음ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 이전에는 이름만 대강 알고 있었는데 Seony 님이 자세히 알려주셨습니다. 저도 깔아보고 싶더군요.
<HiOSS> 그렇군ㅋㅋ
<Seony> jincreator: 무슨 얘긴데요?
<jincreator> 오픈인디애나요.
<Seony> 아... 안그래도 며칠 전에 설치해서 쓰고있는데... ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> Seony: 선배님 저 설치 해 보고 잘 모르겠으면 바로 여쭤보겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> HiOSS: 나도 잘 몰라서, 쓰면서 알게된 팁들을 블로그에 정리해놓고 있어.
<Seony> jincreator: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/documentation/solaris-11-192991.html
<HiOSS> 넵ㅋ
<drake_kr> 오픈인디애나가 오픈솔라리스의 커뮤니티버전인가요
<Seony> HiOSS: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/오픈솔라리스-설치노트
<Seony> drake_kr: 오픈솔라리스는 망하고 없어진걸 계승한 오픈 프로젝트에요
<jincreator> 우왓, 오라클에서 한국어 문서도 주는구나!
<Seony> jincreator: 근데, 실제로 받아보면 설치 관련만 한글이고, 나머진 다 영어에요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 오라클이 한국어 번역을 열심히 하더군요. 오픈오피스도 검색하면 오라클 사이트 많이 나와요.
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 망하고 없어졌다기보다는.. 오라클에서 팔아처먹으니 CeNTOS처럼 오픈솔라리스 베이스로 커뮤니티가 창궐한거죠? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 헐, 정말 나머지는 죄다 (English) 가 뒤에 붙는군요.
<Seony> drake_kr: 아뇨. 오라클이 공식적으로 포기한다고 선언했어요.
<drake_kr> 아오 오라클 망할놈들
<Seony> 그걸 오픈솔라리스 운영진 비스무리한 애들이 따로 차린거죠
<jincreator> 지금은 빨간모자 고친 걸 밀고 있을걸요?
<Seony> jincreator: 아뇨. 지금은 상용 솔라리스 밀고있어요
<drake_kr> 오라클 보면 진짜
<drake_kr> 자동차에서 바퀴가 아무리 중요해도 바퀴가 50%를 처먹는다는게 말이되냐 <-
<HiOSS> 와이프가 책은 인문학 쪽만 죽어라 읽고 가지고 노는거는 글씨만 나오는 것(터미널을 의미하는 듯...)을 가지고 논다고;;
<Seony> EU가 오라클-썬 승인합병한 주 이유 중 하나가, MySQL을 5년 동안 지원한다는 게 주요 골자였거든요. 그러니까, 앞으로 4년 후면 MySQL은 어떻게 될지 모른다는 거죠...
<drake_kr> HiOSS: 터미널로 소설 읽으시면 될듯..
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> HiOSS: 9월 17일날 시간 되세요?
<HiOSS> Seony: 선배님 말씀처럼 MtSQL의 운명이...
<HiOSS> jincreator: 왜??
<drake_kr> 뭐 전 대충 sqlite로 가닥을 잡았..
<Seony> HiOSS: 그래서 어찌보면 PostgreSQL로 가야할지도...
<jincreator> SoftwareFreedomDay 첫 한국 행사를 열 예정이거든요.
<drake_kr> 대용량의 경우 pgsql, 소규모의 경우 sqlite
<HiOSS> Seony: 네... 에고;; 뭐 좀 공부 해 놓고 기사 쓸만하다 하면 다른게... ㅠ_ㅠ
<HiOSS> jincreator: 몇시부터 하는거야?? 내가 늦어도 두시까지는 마포에 있어야해ㅋㅋ
<Seony> HiOSS: 내가 개인적으로 솔라리스에 무지 관심이 많아서, 예전에 오픈솔라리스 공식 포럼에서 한참 모니터링 좀 했거든...
<jincreator> 12시부터 2시까지요(...)
<drake_kr> 전 sco
<DarkCircle> 모바일에선 sqlite만한게 없죠 ...
<HiOSS> jincreator: 응 그럼 가야지ㅋㅋ 그날 민노당 행사가 있는데 내가 사회를 봐야해서;;
<drake_kr> 모바일뿐은 아닌듯..
<drake_kr> sqlite 꽤나 성능 좋아요
<DarkCircle> sqlite가 최대 단점이 보안성이 없어서
<HiOSS> Seony: 네ㅎㅎ^^
<jincreator> HiOSS: 으잌 ^^;
<DarkCircle> 데이터 넣기 전에 뭐좀 건드려준 담에 넣어야 하는게 문제긴 하지만 - -;
<drake_kr> 제가 리눅스에서 가장 좋아하는 명령어가 touch와 strip이죠
<HiOSS> 우분투 사용자모임에서 좌파활동을 전면에 나서서 하는 사람 중 하나일듯ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ저는 리눅스 명령어 말고 실제로ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> touch woman
<DarkCircle> strip woman
<DarkCircle> ?
<DarkCircle>  =3
<HiOSS> touch nip***
<jincreator> rm -rf woman
<HiOSS> man -r = woman
<HiOSS> 아 이건 성립하지 않는 공식인가...
<HiOSS> jincreator: 문자나 메일로 행사 일정좀 보내줘ㅋ 시간, 장소 뭐 그런거
<HiOSS> 잠깐 담배 피러 갔다와야겠...
<jincreator> 아직 확정은 나지 않았는데(추석 연휴라 허가받는 중...) 아마 동국대학교 학림관 J201 강의실에서 12시부터 14시까지 할 겁니다.
<HiOSS> ㅇㅇ
<jincreator> 30분 정도 일찍 오셔도 되요. 기사 쓰시면 SFD 사이트 위키에 올릴 겁니다. :)
<HiOSS> ㅇㅋ
<HiOSS> 열한시쯤 갈게ㅋㅋ 일찍 가서 일찍 나와야 오후 행사 일정 맞출 수 있을 듯ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 언니들 없다는데 뭐하러..
<HiOSS> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ동생들이 언니들을 소개 해 줄 수 있는 가능성은 열려있다는ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 음...대관신청은 11:30부터라는데...그럼 와서 전화하세요. 동국대학교 DNA 동아리방으로 오셔도 되니까요.
<HiOSS> ㅇㅇ
<HiOSS> 아 전화번호... ㅡ _ ㅡ
<HiOSS> jincreator: 전화번호좀 문자로 보내줘 구글하고 동기화 시켜놨는데 없네;;
<HiOSS> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋ전화번호좀 주세요ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 아 이거 메모를 해 놔야지... 접때 구글 GR할 때 없어졌나... ㅡ _, ㅡ
<drake_kr> HiOSS: 010-$((999*10-100))-$((2**11))
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> HiOSS: 보내드렸습니다.
<drake_kr> 저녁때까지 좀 자둘까..
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 근데 그놈 번역은 매번 구글 그룹스에 알려야 하는 건가요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 거의 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 할때마다 일일히 올리기보단
<DarkCircle> 한번에 여러개 주르륵 하고 올리세요
<DarkCircle> 번역 한두개 고친건 보고 할 필요가 없음둥 ...
<DarkCircle> 어차피 한두개 고친건 별로 신경 안써요.
<jincreator> 이미 그룹스에 올렸다는...
<HiOSS> jincreator: 뭐로 보냈어??
<HiOSS> 메일??
<HiOSS> 핸드폰에는 안들어왔음 메일도 아직..
<jincreator> 응? 이상하다. 왜 보낸 번호가 02로 시작하지?
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ사무실 번호로 보냈나보군ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 아 맞다
<HiOSS> 이번 정기세미나 언제 하죠??
<HiOSS> 장소는 ...
<HiOSS> 이번에 괜춘한 아가씨들 몇명 데리고 갈까 생각중인데
<HiOSS> 우분투 써보라고 계속 꼬셨더니
<HiOSS> 설치부터 해서 가르쳐주실 분들 많은데 가자고 했어요ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 9월 24일 아마 상암 누리꿈스퀘어 중회의실에서 할 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 메뉴얼 하나를 통째로 번역 했다거나 아니면 수 백개 되는거 한 절반정도 (스트링프리즈 지나고) 번역했다면 보내는게 좋음.
<DarkCircle> 곧 3.2 스트링 프리즈가 될거예요
<jincreator> 기왕 하시는 김에 9월 17일에도 데려오세요!
<HiOSS> 오호~
<HiOSS> 물어봐야겠다ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 시간 된다고 하면 데리고 갈게
<DarkCircle> 그 때 되면 그래프 상에 남아있는 빨갱이들을 모조리 척살해야 =3
<DarkCircle>  =3
<jincreator> 9월 17일은 거의 파티에 가깝기 때문에 오픈 소스를 처음 접하는 일반인도 오기 좋은 자리입니다.
<HiOSS> 컥;; 방금 DarkCircle 님 말씀중에서 빨갱이들을 모조리 척살해야 이거 보고 놀람ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅇㅇ알았어
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> HiOSS / 번역 그래프에 "번역 안된 부분"을 말하는거였어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 그놈의 스트링 프리즈는 번역할 대상 프리즈지 번역된 스트링 프리즈가 아닌가 보군요.
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 번역 대상의 프리즈죠
<DarkCircle> 그리고 개발 프리즈 전에 다 끝내야 =3
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ네ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 참, 그럼 김프도 결국 커미터(창우옹?)가 해 줘야 올라가는 건가요?
<DarkCircle> 번역된 스트링이 프리즈되는 날짜는 devel freeze date
<DarkCircle> 창우옹 말고도 많아요. 몇몇분 되긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 보통 창우옹이 해주심 .
<DarkCircle> 다른분들이 좀 많이 바쁘시니깐
<jincreator> 앗, 그러고보니 그놈 한국 사이트가 다시 열렸군요!
<DarkCircle> 이전 사이트는 날라갔습니다.
<DarkCircle> 서버가 아얘 박살이 났죠.
<jincreator> 네, 지금 사이트는 구글 사이트 도구로 만든 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 응? 아예 서버 박살 급이었나요?
<DarkCircle> 전에 그놈방에 누군가 들어와서 그놈 사이트 관리해보겠다고 한 학부생이 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 뭐 좀 건드리더니 네 ... 좀 박살이 많이 났어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 고장이 났으면 뭘 잘못건드린건지 모르겠는데 서버가 맛이 갔다 라고 얘기를 진즉 해줬더라면
<DarkCircle> 뒷감당이 쉬웠을텐데 그게 좀 오래된데다 어딜 건드려서 뽀개진건지도 모르겠고
<DarkCircle> ... 뭐 여하튼 그 서버 자체를 폐기하기로 했고 이전의 그놈 사이트는 앞으로도 존재하지 않을 것입니다.
<jincreator> 헉, 물리적으로도 나간 건가요?
<DarkCircle> 물리적인 손상은 아닌데 그냥 서버를 버리기로 했어요
<DarkCircle> 장비도 꽤 오래된거라
<jincreator> 개인적으로 안타까운 것 중 하나는 데비안 한국 사이트죠.
<HiOSS> 아 이거 맥에서 아이패드 에어디스플레이로 연결하면 아이패드 키보드에서 직접 입력 되는줄 알았는데 안되네;;
<HiOSS> 그냥 모니터 확장 기능만... ㅡ - ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 데비안 한국 사이트는 살아있죠.
<jincreator> 그건 지금 네이버 카페 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> http://www.debian.org
<DarkCircle> 한국어로 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 애초에 따로 있던 데비안 사이트 어차피 방문자가 없으니 없앴죠.
<jincreator> 아, 전 한국 데비안 사용자 모임을 말한 거였어요.
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<jincreator> 특히 위키...
<DarkCircle> 데비안 유저스 모임 ...
<HiOSS> jincreator: 오픈인디애나 이거 이미지 파일 토렌트로 받는게 더 빠른가...
<DarkCircle> 그것도 방문자가 그다지 없어서 없앴어요
<DarkCircle> 유일하게 살아남은게 우분투 모임이고
<DarkCircle> 페도라는 생긴지 얼마 안됐죠
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 박살났다가 어찌저찌 복구는 했는데
<jincreator> HiOSS: 둘 다 동시에 눌러놓고 1분정도 기다린 뒤 느린 거 하나 끄면 됩니다.
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 운영자 분이 사실상 "맹인" 이신지라 디자인은 그럭저럭 ...
<DarkCircle> (사실 디자인 따위는 안중요)
<jincreator> 그럼 한국 데비안 사용자 모임이 단순히 방문자수가 적어서 내린 건가요?
<DarkCircle> 이유가 단지 그래서는 아니지만
<DarkCircle> "관리가 잘 안된다"는게 큰 문제였죠
<DarkCircle> 누가 책임지고 나와서 끝까지 관리해줄 사람이 마땅치 않으니 그냥 내려버린거죠
<DarkCircle> 네덜란드 검찰은 전 남자친구에게 작년 한 해 6만 5천 번 전화를 걸어 스토킹한 혐의로 42세의 여성을 기소했다.
<DarkCircle> 멋지네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 536번만 더 걸었으면 딱 2의 16승이네 -ㅅ-
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 그놈 스트링 프리즈 일정은 어디서 보나요?
<DarkCircle> https://live.gnome.org/ThreePointOne#Schedule
<DarkCircle> 아 벌써 스트링 프리즈가 됐군요 - -;
<jincreator> 그놈 다음 버전 나오면 사이트 주소도 바뀌나요?
<DarkCircle> 아마 그렇겠죠? 저기가 위키니까 ...
<jincreator> 아, newstable release 전까지 번역을 다 해야하는 거군요.
<DarkCircle> 저기 보시면 Hard Core Freeze Ends, but... 이 있는데
<jincreator> 아, tarballs due까지군요.
<DarkCircle> 저 날짜 전까진 app 번역이 거의 완료가 되어야 하고
<DarkCircle> 도움말에 대해서는 언제든지 번역해서 올려도 상관 없어요
<jincreator> 오, 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 사실 지금 필요한 부분이 도움말 부분인데 도움말 부분은 오류 많다고 다들 손을 안대려고 해서 문제
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ이미지 파일은 다 받았는데
<HiOSS> 부팅 디스크 만들 USB가 없다는게 문제;;
<HiOSS> ㅡ _ ㅡ
<jincreator> DVD 파일로 받아 구우세요.
<HiOSS> 아 하나 찾았어
<HiOSS> 근데 이거 확장자가 usb 잖아
<jincreator> 참, 아까 번호 보내드렸어요.
<HiOSS> 이거 다시 원래 상태로 만들려면 어떻게 함??
<HiOSS> 응 받았어ㅋ
<HiOSS> 이름 다른거로 바꾸다 형식이 바뀌었는데 젠... 다시 돌리는 방법을 모름
<HiOSS> ㅡ _ ㅡ
<HiOSS> 지금 윈도우임
<jincreator> http://devzone.sites.pid0.org/OpenSolaris/opensolaris-liveusb-creator
<jincreator> 어떻게 보면 문서 번역이야말로 모든 FOSS 번역의 마지막이겠지요.
<jincreator> 특히 개발 문서 번역은 개발자가 아니면 하기 힘들다보니 번역율이 많이 떨어지죠.
<DarkCircle> 굳이 개발자가 아니라도 힘든건 아니예요
<DarkCircle> 언젠가 나온 얘기지만 번역이라는건 전문가들만의 전유물은 절대 아닙니다.
<jincreator> 음...저의 경우 http://www.mozilla.or.kr/ko/firefox/technology/ 를 번역하는데 너무나도 힘들었어요. html이나 css, javascript에 대해 아는 게 하나도 없었거든요. 물론 사전을 찾으면서 발번역을 할 수는 이
<jincreator> 있지만 실제 개발자들이 뭐라고 부르는지는 모르니까요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 책을 많이 봐야돼요
<DarkCircle> 첨엔 진짜 죽을맛이죠. 아놔 이거 이렇게 번역하자니 말이 이상한거 같고 ... 그냥 내비뒀다가 나중에 욕을 먹고 말까 ... 이런 생각도 들겠고
<DarkCircle> 저 사이트도 사실 수정해야 할 부분 꽤 많아요
<jincreator> 네, 그럴 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 지금 한번 쭉 보세요. 저정도면 굉장히 잘한거예요
<jincreator> (...)
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 결론은 ... 일단 저질러보고 나중에 수정해도 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 웹사이트는 책이 아니니까요.
<DarkCircle> 책같은 경우는 오타 나버리면 안팔려요
<DarkCircle> 책이 아무리 오타가 많이 나도 챕터당 한군데 해서
<DarkCircle> 챕터 갯수 이상 나오면 절대 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 책이 안팔리죠.
<DarkCircle> 한 챕터만 따져도 세개쯤 나왔다 싶으면 그냥 버려지는거고요
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> 영화 자막이라고 생각하면 될려나요
<DarkCircle> 영화 자막도 오타 나면 안되죠.
<DarkCircle> 영화 영상에 오버레이 되는데
<drake_kr> 아니 smi 맹그시는분들이용
<DarkCircle> 아 그건 상관 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> DVD로 출시되는 영화같은 경우 뭐.. ms같은 분위기고..
<drake_kr> smi는 오픈소스 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 영화 자막같은 경우는 오자탈자 나면 메일 보내라고 메일 주소 적어주쟎아요/
<DarkCircle> ??
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 분위기요
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<DarkCircle> 요즘 번역 수준 보면
<DarkCircle> smi 번역자들이 그냥 번역하는 사람하고 하도 맞먹어서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 오히려 smi 번역자들이 좋다니까요
<drake_kr> 상용 번역물은 너무 딱딱해..
<drake_kr> 여자가 남자한테 무조건 존댓말이고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ 저도 상용번역물은 좀 ... ㅋ
<drake_kr> 멀더와 스컬리같은 분위기
<drake_kr> wtf! this is company car, asshole 이거 저번에 말씀드렸죠
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 응? 뭐라고 번역되었는데요?
<drake_kr> 상용 번역 : '이거 어떻게 할거에요? 회사차란 말이에요' / smi 번역 : '아오 빡쳐, 이거 회사차야 씨x놈아'
<jincreator> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 상용 번역은 너무 - - 뭐랄까
<DarkCircle> 그놈의 청소년 무슨 뭔 위원횐가 뭔가 ...
<DarkCircle> 암튼 심사한다고 다 배려놨 ...
<drake_kr> 여성부
<drake_kr> 개년들
<DarkCircle> 원래 여성부에 있던 단체는 아니예요
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 급식에 버섯 나오면 19금 <-
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 역할이 여성부에서 하는 일이랑 겹쳐서 거기로 가는걸로 ..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ켁 급식에 버섯이 나오면  19금ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 초코송이는 19금과자 - -;
<drake_kr> 왜 보리쌀도 판매중지시키지
<HiOSS> 생물 교과서에 버섯 나오면 완전...
<DarkCircle> 생물 교과서는 원래 19금이죠 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 보리쌀은 엄마들이 사잖아요ㅋ 청소년 구입 금지 상품에 포함시켜야
<DarkCircle> 그 뭔 과목이었더라 "가정"이 그랬던가
<HiOSS> 가스, 본드, 보리쌀 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그것도 19금 많음
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ가정ㅋㅋㅋ 중학교 다닐 때 가정 수업 최고였는디ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 가정 담당 교사가 가슴이 D컵인가 그랬는데
<HiOSS> 아줌마였음
<drake_kr> 아우 암튼
<HiOSS> 근데 맨날 미니스커트에 가슴 파인 옷ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 심의는 어느정도 있어야 되는건 맞는데..
<drake_kr> 여성부같은 잉여집단에서 해야될건 아닌데..
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ청와대같은 어둠의 집단에서 할건 더더욱 아닐것 같은데요ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 심의 규정 이상인 짓거리 하는 놈들이 모인곳에서 뭘 심의한다는게...
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 자체심의를 해야죠 왜 국가에서 합니까 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 교육용어플은 12시 넘으면 자동 셧다운
<HiOSS> 국개의원들은 그놈들 말처럼 '높은 자리에 계신분' 이니 그놈들 말은 심의 규정에서 제외하면 되겠네요ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 바른생활 챕터 1. 남녀간의 대화
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 철수 : 영희, 오늘은 긴 생머리라 더욱 아름다워보이는구나?
<HiOSS> 영희 : 응 내 매력 포인트잖아
<HiOSS> 철수 : 응 너는 그대로가 예뻐. 자연산이 맛있거든
<HiOSS> 뭐 이런.. ㅡ _ ㅡㅋㅋ 교과서에 나오면 최고일듯ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저기서 철수를 mb로 바꾸면 되는거죠?
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 머 암튼..
<drake_kr> 성개방인 일본도 자체심의를 거치는데..
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ일본의 심의는 어떤건지 궁금하네요ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 웃긴건 nhk는 무지 엄격하다는거죠..
<HiOSS> 노모면 19금 뭐 이런건가요??ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 방송국 레벨이에요
<HiOSS> 아 넵ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> nhk는 아예 안 나옵니다..
<drake_kr> 수영복도 잘 안나와요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<HiOSS> 아.. 생각 해 보니 그랬던 것 같네요;; 일본에 있을 때 NHK 음...
<HiOSS> 일본 이야기 나오면 명환이형이 빠지면 안되는데 IRC에는 잘 안들어오시는...
<drake_kr> 응?
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 뭐 그렇다는 겁니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하긴 명환이형도 리눅스 명령어중에 touch하고 strip 명령어를 참 좋아하죠
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 명령어 만으로 흥분하는 넘치는 상상력의 소유자ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐, 좋게 말하자면 그만큼 열정이 있다는거니까요
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 드라마나 하나 볼까..
<HiOSS> 오~ 뭐요?? 일본 드라마??ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<HiOSS> 대화 내용은 대부분 감탄사인 뭐 그런거로ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> '엄마'
<HiOSS> 흠흠... 엄마랑은 좀...
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ^^농담이에요
<HiOSS> 재밌게 보세요~ㅋㅋ 저는 또 밥을 하러 가야... ㅠ_ㅠ
<HiOSS> drake_kr: 조만간 명환이형이랑 창수형님이랑 모일 것 같은데 그 때 함께 하시죠ㅋ
<drake_kr> 넵
<HiOSS> 그날은 저도 차 안가지고 갈거라서 술 마실 수 있다는ㅋㅋ
<oi^Seony> 오픈인디아나에서 접속 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오픈인디아나존스는 뭐가 좋은가요?
<oi^Seony> ZFS, DTrace, Zone 정도가 좋구요, 뭐라더라... 자가예측치유 시스템이 있다는데 저는 아직 허접해서 잘 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 음 자가예측치유시스템이라..
<drake_kr> "알수없는 오류를 해결하였습니다" <- 이런건가요? ㅋㅋ
<oi^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<oi^Seony> 잘은 모르지만, zfs + zone만 해도 환상적이죠 ㅎㅎ
<oi^Seony> DTrace도 잘쓰면 엄청 좋다는데, 아직 안봐서 잘 모르겠어요. 맥에도 이식되어있는 명령어거든요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 솔직히 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 어느순간부터인가 평균 cpu 사용률이 30%를 밑돌기 시작해서..
<Seony> 설치해서 직접 써보시면서 느끼면 감이 올 거에요... 특히 파일 다 날려먹었을 때 zfs로 롤백하는 기능은...
<drake_kr> 지금 쓰는 OS도 3년째 사용중이라..
<Seony> 뭔가 설정을 하는데, 설정파일 이것저것 막 건드렸다가 나중에 뭐가 잘못됐는지도 모르는 상황에서 도저히 수습이 안된다면 바로 zfs rollback 고고씽~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하드보안관이군요
<Seony> 이걸 zone에다 응용하면 더 재밌어지죠...
<Seony> 웹서버랑 db 서버를 가상 zone에 설치하고 거기다 zfs로 스냅샷을 정기적으로 찍어대면, 나중에 서버에 문제가 생겼을 때는, 바로 zfs rollback 고고씽 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ 급할땐 좋은 기능이군요
<Seony> 사용자 계정마다 별도로 스냅샷을 찍어줄 수도 있어요...
<drake_kr> 하지만 상시백업을 하는 친구들에게는 웬지 신뢰를 주지 않는 시스템
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 하지만 zfs의 파일시스템은 이미 검증이 됐죠...
<DarkCircle> 백업을 했는데 zfs롤백으로 도로 아미타불 ...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 반야바라밀다심경...(중얼중얼)
<Seony> 대신, 롤백이라는 게, 과거로 돌아가면 그 당시에서의 미래는 없어지는 거죠... 그것만 주의하면 되요
<Seony> 그래서 스냅샷을 찍기위한 디렉토리 구조를 좀 신경써서 만들면 되요...
<Seony> 일단 zone이라는 빌트인 가상화 솔루션이 있는데 그걸 zfs에 응용해서 운영을 하면 좋을 거 같더라구요. 저는 그냥 공부차원에서만 실습한 수준이라 깊이는 모르거든요...
<drake_kr> 1~2년 정도 지나면 모두가 유용하게 쓰고있을듯한 예감이..
<drake_kr> jincreator: 토요일날 비온대유
<Seony> http://blog.naver.com/looseends/30117999397 놀라운 글입니다...
<Seony> 혹시 맥의 터미널에서 쓰이는 폰트 필요하신 분...
<DarkCircle> 번역하다보니 죽이는 번역이 나왔군요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> tray icon was not attached, destroying it
<DarkCircle> 트레이 아이콘을 붙이지 못했기 때문에 죽여버리겠습니다.
<Seony> 번역기 돌렸나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 직접 번역한거예요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐
<drake_kr> skyline 재밌나요?
<DarkCircle> 프랑스 원자력 연료 재처리 공장 폭발! =3
<drake_kr> 워메
<drake_kr> 스카이라인 이거 정말..
<drake_kr> 재미없네..
<hanbin973> 냠
<ledgah> 안녕하세요
<ledgah> 리눅스에서 sbs 라디오 방승을 어떻게 들 수 있어요?
<borios> 안녕하세요 ~
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 즐거운 추석연휴 되셨나요?ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> Ben5_Hadoop, 아직 연휴가 안 끝나서 모르겠네요
<Ben5_Hadoop> -ㅅ-
<Ben5_Hadoop> 하기야 벌써 끝나면 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<borios> 흑흑... dnsever 에서 더이상 무료 도메인 서비스를 안한다니..ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> borios, 아아니 그런...
<borios> hacking_u: 한동안 이라는데 그 한동안이 ..ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠㅠ.
<hacking_u> 근데 dnsever에는 그런 말이 없는데요...
<borios> http://kr.dnsever.com/start.html?user_domain=&selected_menu=addsubzone&skey=nexusz99:f780c0f58a1abf4c3f83c4abea0655c4
<borios> 오잉.ㅠ 내정보.ㅠ
<borios> 로그인해서 무료도메인 부분에 가시면 보여요
<hacking_u> 흠.. 뭐 전 몰라요;;
<hacking_u> 안쓰니께;;
<hacking_u> 일단 전 갑니다...
<hacking_u> 즐거운 한가위 보내세요!
<borios> http://pixlr.com/editor
<borios> Photoshop on Web  !  ! ! !! !
<ledgah> 즐거운 한가위 보내세요
<DDol2> 안녕하십니까
<DDol2> drake_kr, 그냥 여기로 와버렸습니다. 형님.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 미안해요
<DDol2> 이러다가 댓글로 밤을 지새울까 싶어서요 ㅎ
<DDol2> ncurses 이거.. C 문법이죠?
<drake_kr> 네 c에요
<drake_kr> c++ 아님다
<DDol2> 저는 C를 한적이 없어서 예전에 안녕하세요 turbo C에서 본거
<DDol2> 가까스로 생각해내서
<DDol2> %d, int
<drake_kr> 음 지금 c++책 보고 있죠?
<DDol2> 음.. C++에서 같이 쓰려하니 조금 헷갈리더라구요 뭐 괜찮을거 같긴한데
<DDol2> 네. C++보고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 뭐 대충은 아시겠지만
<drake_kr> c하고 c++ 문법은 차이가 매우 큽니다..
<DDol2> 아.. 일단 cout cin에서 부터;;
<drake_kr> 에이.. 그건 그닥 다른게 아니에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> ㅎㅎ
<DDol2> C를 한적이 없어서 차이를 가늠할 수가 없습니다 :-)
<drake_kr> c++ 안에서 c 함수들은 모두 사용할수 있지만..
<DDol2> 네 신기하게도 되더라구요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 오히려 다행이랄까요..
<drake_kr> 저는 asm하고 c를 너무 어려서부터 해서..
<DDol2> 도대체 asm은 왜하신거에요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 절차지향이 머릿속에 박혀있어요
<drake_kr> asm은.. 친구한테 재미있는 게임을 받아왔는데 아차!
<DDol2> 저도 하려고 책만 몇권 샀다가 포기했었는데;;
<drake_kr> 암호표를 안 받아온거에요
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 하하하하하하하하하
<drake_kr> 며칠동안 soft-ice같은걸로 암호를 깨는거죠
<DDol2> 소프트 아이스......
<DDol2> 정말 오랜만에 듣는 프로그램이네요
<drake_kr> 며칠 밤새서 암호를 깨고나면 크랙을 하이텔에 올리고 게임은 지우고 뭐 그랬던 기억이 나네요
<drake_kr> 분명 크랙을 만들기 전까지는 그 게임을 하고싶어 미쳤는데..
<drake_kr> 크랙을 만들자마자 게임에 대한 흥미가 급 사라지는..
<DDol2> 소프트 아이스가 게임하다가 자체 디버깅 모드 같은걸로 들어가서
<DDol2> 한스텝씩 어셈블 코드보면서
<DDol2> 따라가는
<DDol2> 그거였죠?
<drake_kr> 네 맞아요
<DDol2> 그러다가 형님 말씀대로
<DDol2> 암호부분을 점프해버려서 넘겨버리고
<drake_kr> 얼마전까지 ollydbg가 대세였고..
<drake_kr> 페르시아왕자같은 게임이 정말 지옥이었죠..
<DDol2> 분명 저도 형님이 만들어논 크랙으로 겜했을 겁니다.
<DDol2> 페르시아왕자에 암호가 있었나요?
<DDol2> 저는 정품샀었는데 기억이 가물
<drake_kr> 네 2층 깨고 나면 3층 올라가는데 암호를 약먹는걸로 물어봤죠
<DDol2> 아!@!@!
<DDol2> 맞아요!
<DDol2> 그거 아는 사람 거의 없을겁니다.
<DDol2> 삭제됐으니깐..
<drake_kr> 짜증나는게..
<drake_kr> 암호를 물어보는 순간부터 디버깅이 들어가야하는데
<drake_kr> 그럴라믄 2층까지 깨야된다는게..
<drake_kr> 머 그거야 그렇고..
<drake_kr> c++ 할때 처음에 개념을 잘 잡아야 해요
<DDol2> 네.
<drake_kr> 절차지향, 객체지향 이런말은 귀에 못이 박힐정도로 많이 들으셨을거고..
<DDol2> 네.
<drake_kr> 그 실체에 대해서는 뜬구름 잡는 이야기만 들으셨을테고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 객체는.. php를 잠깐 했었는데
<DDol2> 그때 큰 윤곽만 경험하고
<DDol2> 아.. 근데 이걸 어떻게 써먹지
<DDol2> 까지만 봤습니다.
<DDol2> 절차가 오히려 생소 합니다;;;
<drake_kr> 아 그건 좋은거에요
<DDol2> 객체는 뭐 그런갑다 하는데..
<drake_kr> 절차지향으로는 한계가 명확해서..
<drake_kr> 객체로 가는게 맞아요
<drake_kr> 물론 객체로 짜도 컴파일러가 실행파일을 만들때는 절차지향으로 바꾸어놓긴 하지만..
<drake_kr> 그건 굉장히 복잡한거고..
<DDol2> 형님 근데 이렇게 g++로 짜버리면
<drake_kr> 그걸 경험한 분들은 그렇게 복잡하진 않다고들 이야기는 하시지만 그 기반지식을 익히는데까지 적어도 5년은 걸리니..
<DDol2> 나중에 혹시라도 윈도우용으로 만들때 고생하지 않을까요?
<DDol2> 나중에 qt를 배워야 할까요?
<drake_kr> 음 그 반대의 경우는 매우 쉽던데요
<drake_kr> g++을 배우면 qt는 거저먹기에요
<drake_kr> 객체지향의 눈으로 절차지향을 보면 그냥 순서대로 실행이라는 의미가 되니 그것도 쉽고요
<drake_kr> 여러모로 g++을 첫 언어로 선택한건 잘한 선택 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 음 파이썬을 하려다
<DDol2> 그래도
<DDol2> C나 C++이 사람들이 가장 많이 쓴다하니
<drake_kr> 뱀도 좋긴 한데..
<DDol2> 뱀?
<drake_kr> 아무래도 기반으로 알고 있는 언어는 '처음부터 끝까지' 볼수있는 언어가 좋죠
<drake_kr> python == 뱀
<DDol2> 아!
<DDol2> 최근에 드는 생각이.. 구글이 틀렸다고 보고 있지 않습니다.
<drake_kr> 근데 마왕님
<DDol2> 네
<drake_kr> 가장 좋은 언어가 뭔지 알아요?
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> 혹자는 루비라고 하고
<DDol2> 어떤 사람은 파이썬이라고 하고..
<DDol2> 저는 C++이라 보고..
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<DDol2> 누구는 자신이 제일 잘 다루는 언어가 최고다 라는
<DDol2> 말도 하고요..
<drake_kr> 그것도 아닙니다
<DDol2> 아항.
<drake_kr> 가장 좋은 언어는
<drake_kr> 그림이에요
<drake_kr> flow-chart
<DDol2> 강의 3장에 나오는
<DDol2> 플로우 챠트로군요
<drake_kr> 넵
<drake_kr> 플로우챠트는 정해진 형식이 없지만
<drake_kr> 그걸 보면 누구나 알 수 있지요
<DDol2> 네.
<drake_kr> 그리고 그거에 따라서 언어를 어떻게 할것인가 정하는거고요
<drake_kr> 가장 좋은 프로그래밍 언어는 그때그때 다르니까요
<DDol2> 네.
<drake_kr> 구글은..
<drake_kr> 선을 빼앗겨서 ㅜㅜ
<DDol2> 어떤 선요?
<DDol2> 아.
<DDol2> 썬
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 오라클이 낼름.
<DDol2> 세상에..오라클이 그렇게 커질 줄이야..
<drake_kr> 공포마케팅하기 좋잖아요
<DDol2> 썬 밑에 있는 프로그램들이
<DDol2> 좀 아깝습니다.. 지원을 좀 지속적으로 해주면 좋으련만.
<drake_kr> 지원을 안 할것을 아니까 open solaris도 open indiana같은 커뮤니티가 생긴것 아니겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59760 이건 봤죠?
<DDol2> 허허.. 과연..
<DDol2> ..오픈솔라리스를 버린다구요?
<drake_kr> 이미 버림받은 상태에요
<DDol2> 아니.. 오픈 솔라리스같은 좋은 OS를 왜??
<drake_kr> 사실 virtualbox나 좀 오버하는것 같지만 java도 버림받을지도 모른단 생각이..
<drake_kr> 오라클쪽에서는 opensolaris+oracle db보다 rhel+oracle db가 퍼포먼스가 잘 나오기때문인듯이라고 이야기하는것 같은데..
<DDol2> 사실 가상화 시스템이 각광받고 있는 시대에..
<DDol2> 키워놓으면 돈될지도 모르는 버박은 좀 참지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<DDol2> 안드로이드 이야기는 구글쪽이 오라클을 이용해서 그렇다는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 좀 개인적인 생각인지 모르겠습니다만..
<drake_kr> 오라클은 sun을 키우려고 잡아먹은게 아닌듯 싶어요
<drake_kr> sun이 가지고 있는 특허때문인거고, 아마 closed code쪽이 돈이 되는데 자꾸 sun이 그걸 오픈해버리잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 음. 맞아요;;sun이 open source쪽에 한 공헌이 지대하지요;;
<DDol2> 아마..mysql이 눈에 가시였을듯합니다. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 구글이 오라클을 이용했다기보다는.. java를 이용했는데 그 특허권을 sun으로부터 구입했으니 그 권한을 행사하려 하는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> mysql이 눈엣가시였다는건 2000년대 초반부터였구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> mysql이 오픈으로 남아있는 기간도 4년밖에 안 됩니다
<DDol2> 음..
<DDol2> 이제좀.. mysql좀 익숙해지나 싶었는데...
<drake_kr> pgsql로 가면 되지요
<DDol2> 정말 sun 의 인수는 이쪽 진영에 재앙이네요;;;
<drake_kr> 굳이 재앙이라고 보기도 힘든것이..
<drake_kr> sun이 워낙 오픈했었기때문에 유사프로그램도 엄청나게 많지요
<DDol2> 음.미리 준비를 좀 해둬야 겠네요.
<DDol2> 하지만.. 신버전 부터 mysql을 못쓰는것이지
<DDol2> 구버전은 좀 사용해도 되지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 음, 그건 잘 모르겠네요..
<drake_kr> 뭐, 사실 rdbms의 기반이 되는 버클리DB는 BSD쪽에 라이센스가 있으니
<drake_kr> 구버전의 경우 별 무리는 없을거라 예상은 되지만요..
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> 1년 안으로 안드로이드에 Hello world찍고
<DDol2> mysql을 이용해서
<DDol2> 뭔가 해보려했던
<DDol2> 계획이.. 이렇게 물거품이 되는건가요!!!
<DDol2> 하하하하하.
<drake_kr> 엥
<drake_kr> 안드로이드에 hello world는 너무너무 쉽고요..
<drake_kr> mysql을 이용해서 뭔가 해본다 -> pgsql을 이용해서 뭔가 해본다 가 되는거죠
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> pgsql이라..
<drake_kr> rdbms에서 mysql의 대안은 pgsql이고, mysql하고 문법 자체는 거의 비슷하니..
<DDol2> 잠시 검색좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<DDol2> 아..
<DDol2> 포스티지..
<DDol2> 아니네
<DDol2> 발음이 이게 아니구나.
<drake_kr> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/PostgreSQL
<DDol2> 포스트그리인가.
<drake_kr> 포스트그레스큐엘이래요
<DDol2> phppgadmin 도 있네요..
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 안심이..됩니다.
<DDol2> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> mysql하고 별 차이 없어요
<DDol2> 일단.. 공부한데까지 첫번째 프로그램으로
<DDol2> 저한테도 필요한
<DDol2> 2진 10진 16진 아스키 코드표를
<drake_kr> 오오
<DDol2> ncurses로 선택해서 쓸수 있는 프로그램을
<DDol2> 하나 짜고요
<DDol2> C++로 짜면 쉬울듯한데
<drake_kr> 그거 예전에 c#으로 짠게 있었는데 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> printw로 하려하니 C를 모르니
<drake_kr> 100줄도 안되는 코드로 50만원을 받아먹은 프로그램 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 조금 막막한것도 있지만 어차피 변수 대입은
<DDol2> 밖에서 해버리죠..
<DDol2> 하하하하하
<DDol2> 그런거군요!!!!!
<drake_kr> 거기서 중요한게 뭔지 알아요?
<DDol2> 소스비공개?
<drake_kr> PDA 프로그래밍인데
<drake_kr> 디자인을 좀 해놔서 이뻐보인다는거
<DDol2> 아.
<drake_kr> 이뻐보이는게 돈이 됩니다
<DDol2> 맞습니다.
<DDol2> 일단 제가 공부한 부분까지 할 수 있는게
<DDol2> 이게 가장 저에게 유용하겠더라구요.
<DDol2> qt를.. 하는게 맞을까요?
<DDol2> kldp에 가서 봐도
<DDol2> 이건 언제나 플레임이 이글이글
<drake_kr> 음.. 웬지 그런 질문에 대한 답변은 굉장히 많이 했는데..
<drake_kr> '하다보면 다 하게 됩니다'
<drake_kr> vi 매니아라고 vi만 쓰라는법 있나요
<drake_kr> emacs 쓰면 안되는건 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 이멕스는..
<DDol2> 도저히 못하겠던데요 헷갈려서
<drake_kr> vi랑 emacs 플레임 걸린데 가면 제가 항상 하는 이야기
<drake_kr> '저는 nano 쓰는데염?'
<DDol2> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 g++로 시작하면 qt는 껌이에요
<drake_kr> gcc로 시작하면 gtk고..
<DDol2> 저도 예전에 여친 notepad ++ 쓴다고
<DDol2> 참 무시했었는데..
<drake_kr> ...
<DDol2> 참 그럴 필요 없었는데.
<DDol2> vim에 푹 빠져있을때라
<drake_kr> 전 20살때 여친이 데비안을 썼었는데.. -.-
<DDol2> notepad++ 쓰는게 못마땅
<drake_kr> 전 NT 3.51 쓸때..
<drake_kr> 데비안에서 그래픽을 못 잡겠다며..
<DDol2> ....데비안을 잘 쓰던가요?
<drake_kr> 기본적으로, 그여자는 마우스를 잘 안 썼던 기억이..
<drake_kr> 마우스는 폼 <-
<DDol2> 아..좀 무서워지는데요.
<drake_kr> 아 그때 결혼했어야는데 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그땐 오히려 성이 바뀐듯..
<DDol2> nt쓰는것도
<DDol2> 평범한건..
<DDol2> 아닙니다.
<DDol2> 3.5때면...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 데비안에 비하면?
<DDol2> 아직 xp sp2가 나오기 전이죠?
<DDol2> 데비안에 비하면
<drake_kr> 2000도 나오기 전이죠
<DDol2> 여친님이 형님을 무시했을 수도 있겠네요.
<drake_kr> 네 저 많이 무시 당했죠
<DDol2> 말을..안했을 수도 있겠지만.
<DDol2> 데비안이라..2000년 시절이면..
<drake_kr> 알짜 시절이죠..
<DDol2> 아직 설치가 힘들었을땐데..
<drake_kr> slackware기반의 알짜리눅스 시절인데..
<drake_kr> 그래도 알짜는 책이라도 있고 그랬는데..
<drake_kr> 데비안은 책같은것도 없고..
<DDol2> 그래도 인터넷이 상용화되면서
<DDol2> 외국에서 자료를 조금이나마 수집할 수 있던 시기네요.
<drake_kr> 영어울렁증
<drake_kr> 지금도 울렁울렁
<drake_kr> 그때 재밌었던건 제가 2000 베타를 설치해서 3년정도 썼던 기억이 나요
<DDol2> 베타 가지고요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여친은 깨지기 전까지 데비안 계속 썼었구요
<DDol2> 실례지만.. 그 여친분 뭐하시던 분이죠?
<drake_kr> 디자이너 -.-요
<DDol2> 특이하시네..
<DDol2> 김프가지고 뭐 할 그런 단계가 아닐텐데..
<drake_kr> 머, 컴터가 두대 있었는데
<DDol2> 그렇다고 요즘 처럼 화려한것도 아니고..
<drake_kr> 한대가 맥이고 한대가 데비안..
<drake_kr> 디자인 작업은 맥에서 다 했으니..
<DDol2> 제가 그당시에 깔았던 알짜레뎃은 일반 사용자가 쓰기에 너무 어려웠는데..
<DDol2> 1998년 이군요.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 알짜 레뎃 5.0
<DDol2> 옛날처럼
<DDol2> 컴퓨터가 귀해서
<DDol2> 동네 친한꼬마가
<DDol2> 집에 놀러와 형하는거 어깨너머로 보면서
<DDol2> 컴터 배우는 시절이라면
<DDol2> 바로 리눅스나 컴퓨터를 오락기로 안만드는 법을 가르쳐 주겠것만..
<DDol2> 시대가 변해서.....
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 리눅스도 오락긴데..
<DDol2> 그렇죠
<DDol2> 좀 이상한 오락기
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저 필리핀에서 사업할때
<DDol2> 형님 어릴때죠?
<DDol2> 저보다 조금도 어릴때
<drake_kr> 음 27~29살때죠
<DDol2> 오..
<drake_kr> 그때 직원들 컴터를 전부 우분투 설치..
<drake_kr> 애새끼들이 하도 게임질 해대서..
<drake_kr> 다 우분투를 설치해버렸는데..
<drake_kr> 한놈이 우분투에서 와우를 하고 자빠져있는거에요
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그래서 저는
<DDol2> 와인이 겨우 와우 돌리던 시절인가보네요.
<drake_kr> "야 너이새끼 존나 멋진새끼 너 부장" <-
<DDol2> 하려고 맘 먹으면 못한다는게 없다더니!
<drake_kr> 그담날 애들이 다 와우 돌리고 있는거에요
<drake_kr> 첫빠 이외엔 모두 짤랐어요
<DDol2> 역시 등수도 앞등수가..
<drake_kr> 아 그때 생각만 해도 너무 웃긴데..
<drake_kr> 'you know first class? why first class? you have to think about first meaning" 이라고 했었어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 근데.. 무슨 우분투로 사업을 해요??
<drake_kr> 근데 20명이 넘는 '인터넷이 주류인' 사업을 하는데도 서버 1대면 충분했었는데..
<drake_kr> 아 인터넷 공급을 했었어요
<DDol2> 아..
<drake_kr> 거기서 저녁시간대에 인터넷 접속을 하면..
<drake_kr> 파일 다운로드 받는데 평균 속도가 2kcps 정도..
<DDol2> 2kcps..과거로 회귀네요..
<drake_kr> 마침 kt에서 apcn2라인을 공급하고 있어서 사용료를 내고 국제선을 받아다가 필리핀에 까는 사업을 했었죠
<DDol2> 필리핀이...그렇게 느렸던가..
<drake_kr> 새벽부터 아침까지는 500kcps정도 나와요
<drake_kr> 근데 그시간에 화상영어든 뭐든 안 하거든요
<drake_kr> 필리핀에서 한국, 중국, 일본에 화상영어 공급하는 업체들이 주 고객이었구요
<DDol2> 아..
<drake_kr> 틈새를 잘 파고들어 공급을 했죠 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 필리핀 화상영어가 한참 각광받을때죠...
<DDol2> 지금은 더 다양해졌던데..
<DDol2> 직장이 영어학원이다보니 영어박람회에
<drake_kr> 머 제가 나온지 얼마 안돼서 kt가 직접 회선을 현지업체랑 손잡고 공급을 하더라구요
<DDol2> 자주가는데 최근에는 HD급으로들 보려하니깐
<DDol2> 그 트래픽도 장난 아니겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 2008년까지 필리핀에 할당된 트래픽은 622mbps였는데..
<drake_kr> 지금은 2.5gbps급 대역폭일거에요
<DDol2> 와.........
<drake_kr> peer당 qos는 10mbps급 정도는 될테니 720p까지는 전혀 무리가 없을테구요..
<drake_kr> 뭐 현지인 한놈이 장난쳐서 필리핀 검찰이 지랄하고.. 뭐 그렇게 쪽박차고 한거없이 한국에 돌아왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> 29살때면 불과 몇년전 이야기네요?
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 전 지금 딱 29살인데.. 사업은 커녕 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 사업을 하는게 중요한건 아닌듯 싶어요
<DDol2> 형님 저 잠시 노트북으로 이동좀 하겠습니다.
<DDol2> 돌아왔습니다.
<drake_kr> 넵
<DDol2> AVR이란거..꽤 비싸네요..
<drake_kr> LCD 달린 키트가 10만원쯤 할텐데요
<DDol2> 저는 유명환님 사이트에서 보고 왔습니다.
<DDol2> 쉽게 생각해서 AVR저것도 사실 라이브러리를 사용하면 금방 할 수 있는건가요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> OS2 말씀하셔가지고
<drake_kr> 지금 OS2 설치중이에욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 아.. 배아파요
<drake_kr> 제가 잘못 알고 있었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Merlin은 5.0부터고
<drake_kr> 4.52까지 Warp 맞네요
<DDol2> 5.0은..
<DDol2> ecomertion
<DDol2> 인가 그거 아닌가요?
<DDol2> 그거는 유료던데요..
<DDol2> 아마 ATM기기 같은데 들어가나요?
<drake_kr> 그게 6.0인가부터..
<drake_kr> atm기기같은데 들어가는건 거의 대부분.. avr이나 arm7급일거에요
<DDol2> 윈도우가 맨날 천날 블루스크린 띄울때 도스와 호환성을 가지고 있으면서도 2000급 안정성을 가지고 있었다던데..
<DDol2> 2000이 정말 좋긴 좋았나봐요..
<drake_kr> 재밌는 사실 하나 알려드릴까..
<DDol2> 학교 연구실에서도 2000을 썼었는데..
<DDol2> 알려주십시오!!
<drake_kr> 제가 베타를 썼었잖아요
<drake_kr> 그때 애플하고 어떤 거래가 있었을거에요
<DDol2> 네
<drake_kr> 2000때 이미..
<drake_kr> mips용 arm용 powerpc용(요게 중요) x86용.. 각 플랫폼별로 인스톨이 가능했어요
<drake_kr> 근데 정식버전으로 들어가면서 x86 only로만 지원하고 있는거구요
<DDol2> power pc까지요?
<drake_kr> 네
<DDol2> 그때 쯤이면
<DDol2> 스티브 잡스가
<drake_kr> apple하고 ms하고 뭔가 있었단 얘기죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 막 돌아와서 아이맥 만들고
<DDol2> 만들려고
<DDol2> 폼잡을때죠?
<drake_kr> 네 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 2000이 베타때면..
<DDol2> 음. 그렇다 하더라도
<DDol2> 맥에 깔아도
<DDol2> 돌아가는 프로그램이
<DDol2> 없을테니..
<DDol2> 헛방이긴 하네요
<drake_kr> 음 그런데
<DDol2> 설치및 테스트에 이의를 둔 정도일까요?
<drake_kr> win32 api라는게..
<drake_kr> 커널이 이미 다 만들어져 있는 상태라..
<drake_kr> vc나 vb로 만들어진 프로그램은 이미 다 돈다는 얘기..
<drake_kr> 프로그램 다 돈다는 얘기에요
<DDol2> 서버  한 다섯시 쯤에 꺼지겠네요..
<DDol2> 음..
<DDol2> 그렇다 하더라도..
<DDol2> 베타에서 버전업이 없으면
<DDol2> 3년쓰신분에게 말하기가 좀 그렇지만
<DDol2> 보완패치라던가 좀 그렇지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 그야 그렇겠지요..
<DDol2> 아아.. 유명환님 싸이트에서 파는 avr 테스트킷..
<DDol2> 예전 전자실습 담당 선생님이 보셨더라면
<DDol2> 뭐 이런걸 다 돈주고 사냐!!!!!
<DDol2> 라고 하셨겠네요...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 얼만데요 명환형님이 파시는게..
<DDol2> 30만원요
<DDol2> 39만원이네요
<DDol2> 몇몇 핵심 부분 빼고는
<DDol2> ...제방 잘 뒤져보면
<DDol2> 나올만한 부속들이네요..
<DDol2> 물론..LCD는 이야기가 좀 틀리고요..
<drake_kr> 뭔데 39만원이나..
<drake_kr> 저번에 형님한테 arm키트 뭐 사야하나 물어보니까
<drake_kr> 다른사이트 가르쳐주던데.. 자기사이트 말고..
<DDol2> 어차피 dk128이라고.. LCD 꼿히네요
<drake_kr> 뭔가 이상했어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저 지금 arm9 키트 하나 가진게 있는데..
<drake_kr> 별명이 쓰렉
<DDol2> 쓰렉
<drake_kr> 쓰레기.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 모음하나 빠지네요
<drake_kr> 안드로이드가 안 올라가는 마지막 단계 cpu ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 닌텐도ds에 들어가는게
<DDol2> arm7이나 9인가 보내요
<drake_kr> 대략 그쯤 될거에요
<drake_kr> 그리고 3D때문에 dsp칩 하나 들어갈테고..
<DDol2> 닌텐도에 hello world를 찍네요...
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> http://www.roesler-ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 와 os2 깔기 어렵다..
<drake_kr> 예전에 저걸 어떻게 깔았지..
<DDol2> 어셈블러쪽 hello world는 아무리 봐도
<DDol2> 저게 왜 저건지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 안심하세요
<drake_kr> 저도 잘 몰라요
<drake_kr> x86 외엔..
<drake_kr> 저도 이제 좀 자야겠군요
<DDol2> 존카멕이 퀘이크엔진 군데군데 어셈블러로 짰다고 하는데 존도 참 대단함;;
<DDol2> 근데
<DDol2> 아까 OS2를..
<drake_kr> 설치했습니다
<DDol2> 70%나... TASM으로 짜져있다고요!! 오홀
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 궁금한데요.
<DDol2> 한번도 써번적은 없지만..
<DDol2> 왠지 윈도우 3.1삘 날듯한..
<drake_kr> 맞아요
<DDol2> 하지만 3.1 성능이 아니라
<DDol2> 한 윈98정도는 나오죠?
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> asm 맹신하지 마세요
<drake_kr> 일단 저 과일좀 깎아먹고 올게요
<DDol2> 네
<drake_kr> 휴
<DDol2> 예전에 제가 v3pro 1.0을 10만원주고 샀었는데
<DDol2> 지금으로치면 한 20만원 돈이긴 하네요.
<DDol2> 그게 최초의 gui v3 버전인데..
<drake_kr> 오..
<drake_kr> 그 비싼걸
<DDol2> 생긴게 os2 최초버전이랑 비슷하네요.
<DDol2> 중2때 그거사고
<DDol2> 엄청 맞았습니다.
<DDol2> 대신 1년 넘게 보안패치와 관련 서적들이 꾸준히 날아오더군요
<DDol2> 분명히..
<DDol2> 그거 실패작입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 안랩생기고 처음 만든거라..
<drake_kr> 음 하긴
<drake_kr> v2plus가 최강이었는데..
<DDol2> 차라리 그걸로 할 바엔 v3neo가 더 빨랐고..
<DDol2> 바이러스 한마리씩 잡아가는 쾌감도 괜찮았는데요.. 그땐..
<drake_kr> v2res까지 올려도 638kB
<DDol2> 아 하지만..
<DDol2> 램쪽으로
<DDol2> 다 부담하는거 아닌가요?
<DDol2> free memory야
<DDol2> 638이지만
<drake_kr> 뭐 그렇기야 하죠
<DDol2> 2램...
<DDol2> 사실 저도 제 컴퓨터가 2램인거보고
<DDol2> 좌절했었습니다.
<drake_kr> 하지만 xms를 사용하게 되면 530인가..
<DDol2> 그때 이미 486 기본 램이 4램이였거든요
<drake_kr> ems일경우 638까지 올리고도 ems 1메가 쓸수있었어요
<drake_kr> 2램일때 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 동급생은
<DDol2> 무리입니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 아..일본인 같은 말투다;;;
<DDol2> 동급생 한마디 했을뿐인데..무리입니다는 일본인들이나 쓰는 말툰데-_-
<DDol2> 여튼..무리입니다.
<drake_kr> 뭐 암튼 동급생이 아니더라도 상당히 많은 게임이 있었으니..
<DDol2> 그래서 저는 램 확보를 위해 이것저것 따져보고 적절한 수준인 624를 고집했었습니다.
<DDol2> 형님도 2mb 써버셨겠지만..
<DDol2> 참..서글픕니다.
<DDol2> 이미 486이 등장한 시대에는요...
<DDol2> 2램도 램이라고 꼿아썼구나..
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 이제 생각하니.. 좀 웃기기도 하고..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 2메가면 훌륭했죠
<DDol2> 그땐..꼿혀있는게 아니라 보드에 붙어있었는데..
<drake_kr> 제 첫 PC는 메모리가 64kByte 였으니..
<DDol2> 지금램의 5배만한 크기로
<DDol2> 무슨.. 단말기 쓰셨습니까 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ하하하하하
<DDol2> msx가 그정도였던가요?
<DDol2> 모노크롬 시절이죠?
<drake_kr> 모노크롬이면..
<drake_kr> 허큘리슨디..
<drake_kr> 720x384 해상도였나..
<DDol2> 모노크롬과 허큘리스는
<DDol2> 좀 다르지 않나요?
<drake_kr> msx는 TV에 붙이는거라 컬러!
<DDol2> 아아..허큘리스..이름만 들어도 정겹네..
<drake_kr> 모노크롬이 단색인데 단색이면 허큘리스잖아요
<drake_kr> simcga
<DDol2> scigma
<DDol2> 아..
<DDol2> 허큘리스가..아마
<DDol2> 명암안들어가는
<DDol2> 흑백일테고..
<drake_kr> 명암따위..
<DDol2> 허큘리스 위에가..
<DDol2> 음..기억이 가물하네요.
<drake_kr> Hercules - CGA - EGA - VGA - SVGA
<DDol2> simcga가
<DDol2> 허큘리스에서
<DDol2> cga처럼 보이게 해주는 거였지요
<drake_kr> simcga가 허큘리스에서 CGA을 에뮬레이션 해주는거
<DDol2> 해적이라는 게임이 있었는데
<DDol2> cga게임이라
<DDol2> 허큘리스상에서 돌리기 위해
<drake_kr> strip poker
<DDol2> simcga를 돌리고 해적을 돌렸던 기억이 있네요
<drake_kr> strip poker 3부터는 simcga로 안돼서 좌절했던 기억이..
<DDol2> 그때가 90년도인데...
<drake_kr> 시노비가 simcga로 됐었고..
<DDol2> 그때 이미 호롱불같은 사설 bbs에서 형님들이 야설받아와서
<drake_kr> 부르주아들은 프린터로 뽑아서 편하게 감상을 했었드랬죠?
<DDol2> -_-어린저에게 낭독 시켰던 기억이.. 그러
<DDol2> 다가 선생님에게 걸려서
<DDol2> 저만-_-혼나고
<drake_kr> 한장 뽑는데 5분 걸리는 9핀 프린터 -ㅅ -
<DDol2> 제가..
<DDol2> 그래서.. 똘이입니다.
<DDol2> 아실려나 모르지만
<DDol2> 하하하하하하하하하하하하
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 야마다는 어디갔어요?
<DDol2> 야마다는
<DDol2> 복상사했던가
<DDol2> 그럴꺼에요..
<DDol2> 아아..너무.일찍 접해서
<DDol2> 문제였습니다.
<drake_kr> 저도.. -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 근데 당시에 그 소설 쓴 사람들 역시 미성년자였을거라고 추정..
<DDol2> 음
<DDol2> 좀 말도 안되는 글들이 많았지요-_-
<DDol2> 근데 형님 옛날에는 전화가 한통에 30원이였습니까?
<DDol2> 그게 빨간 전화기 시절이죠?
<drake_kr> 20원이었는데..
<DDol2> 20원
<DDol2> 맞아요 20원.
<DDol2> 20원은 그때도 기분상 작은 돈이였는데...
<drake_kr> 통화당 20원이었는데
<drake_kr> 90년 8월인가에 시분제로 전환되었죠
<drake_kr> 3분당 30원으로
<DDol2> 한 2년만 늦춰졌어도
<DDol2> 리눅스같은것들이
<DDol2> 더 빨리 활발하게 들어왔을텐데.
<drake_kr> 아, 그건 아닐듯요 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 뭐..전 접할 수 없었을 테지만
<DDol2> ㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 하긴-_-
<DDol2> 92년때까지도
<drake_kr> 인터넷이 본격적으로 퍼지기 시작한건 현경이 누님때문
<DDol2> 걸음마 수준이니..
<DDol2> 현경이 누님의 공로가 지대하군요.
<drake_kr> 한국 인터넷 인프라라면 역시.. 현경이 누님하고 지영씨가 다 깔았다고 봐야..
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 일리는 있는 말씀.
<DDol2> 하긴..
<DDol2> 제가 오현경 처음 나올때
<DDol2> PC방에서
<DDol2> 알바를 잠시 했었는데 그때가
<DDol2> 고2때였습니다.
<DDol2> 그때 소라즈가이드를 처음 알게되고
<drake_kr> 그땐 고딩 알바들이 참 많았는데..
<DDol2> 신세계구나 싶었는데..
<drake_kr> 근데 그당시 유저들은 유저들이 아니었던듯 해요
<DDol2> 한달 일하고 20만원 받았는걸요
<drake_kr> 유저가 왜 메모리를 신경ㅆ
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 생각해보니 그러네요 ㅋ
<DDol2> 심지어는.. 컴맹 저희 이모도
<DDol2> 메모리 관리 조금씩 하면서
<DDol2> 삼벌식 몰아치기를 할때니..
<DDol2> 아참.. 형님은 삼벌식 관심 없으신지요?
<Work^Seony> 여태 안주무시는 분들이 계시네요
<drake_kr> 헐 서니님 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 예전에 이모가 보석글에서 삼벌씩 몰아치기 하는거 보니 장난 아니던데요.
<drake_kr> 하긴 세벌식 익숙해지면 좋긴하죠
<drake_kr> 오타도 없고
<DDol2> 보석글이 맞나... 그때 보석글이나 하나워드 썼던거 같은데
<drake_kr> 군대있을때 세벌식 고수 한명 봤는데..
<drake_kr> 보석글은 nkp와 세트였죠
<DDol2> 그 사람도 일반인은 아니겠네요;;;
<drake_kr> 나중엔 거의 nkp만 쓰고..
<drake_kr> 제가 군대있을때 한글 700타 정도였고
<drake_kr> 그 선임은 평균 850정도쯤..
<DDol2> 저는 600타가 고작;;;
<DDol2> 850은 굉장하네요
<drake_kr> 그게 평균이요
<Work^Seony> 음.. 평균 850는 굉장하긴 하네요
<DDol2> 저희 이모가 1000타를 최고치를 찍는걸 봤었는데
<Work^Seony> 나도 장문은 그 정도 안나오는데..
<DDol2> 평타는 700에서 900 왔다갔다하고요
<drake_kr> 네 그러니까요
<drake_kr> 세벌식 유저들중에 그런분들이 좀 있었죠
<DDol2> 예전에 속기사가
<DDol2> 잠깐 유행한적 있었잖아요
<drake_kr> 넼ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 그때 이모가 그거 하겠다고
<DDol2> 삼벌식이랑 특수키보드랑
<drake_kr> 근데 정말 반짝하고 사라졌던 속기사..
<Work^Seony> DDol2, 세벌식인데 최고 1,000타 찍으셨어요>?
<DDol2> 사서 연습하더니
<DDol2> 몰아치기 에다가
<DDol2> 몰아치기하니
<DDol2> 그정도 뜨더군요
<DDol2> 그리고
<DDol2> 소설책 필사 하셨으니
<Work^Seony> 세벌식치고는 느린데...
<DDol2> 세벌식 고작 6개월도 안됐을때라서요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 제가 세벌식에 환상을 갖고있어서.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 독수리 600타는 어떤가요 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 인터넷에 떠도는 소설책.txt 중 많은 양이 이모손에서 찍혀나갔을겁니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 환상적이죠
<drake_kr> 독수리 타법은 단점이..
<DDol2> Work^Seony, 세벌식이라 해도 1000타는 괜찮은거 같기도 하고요
<drake_kr> 키보드가 바뀌면 x망..
<Work^Seony> DDol2, 애플 알루미늄 키보드 아시죠? 얇은거
<DDol2> 네
<Work^Seony> DDol2, http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/10%EB%85%84-%EC%A0%84-%ED%83%80%EC%9E%90%EC%86%8D%EB%8F%84-%EA%B0%B1%EC%8B%A0 이게 제가 그걸로 두벌식에서 친거에요
<Work^Seony> 960타
<DDol2> ...그거 타자치기에는
<DDol2> 적합하지 않을텐데요;;
<Work^Seony> 세벌식을 배웠으면 2천타 이상은 나왔겠죠...
<drake_kr> 에이
<Work^Seony> DDol2, 그러니깐요... 적합하지 않은 키보드로 960타 쳤다니깐요.
<drake_kr> 그건 환상이에요 정말 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, ㅎㅎ 네. 제가 환상을 좀 갖고있어서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 전성기때 영타 평균 700이었어요
<DDol2> drake_kr, 형님 hphk가 그렇게 좋나요?
<DDol2> 영타 평균 700은
<DDol2> 엄청난데요!!!!!
<drake_kr> 전 hhk 별로 안 좋아해요
<drake_kr> 지금은 한 500 나오려나
<drake_kr> 제가 그날 가져갔던건 기계식이에요
<DDol2> 드보락방식이 우리가 말하는 삼벌식이랑 같은 개념이죠?
<drake_kr> 비슷한것 같은데
<drake_kr> 효율로 따지자면 그닥.. 인듯 싶은데요..
<Work^Seony> 잘 안써요. 한 명도 못봤어요
<drake_kr> 한글 세벌식은 고수에 한해 20%정도 속도향상이 있다고 하던데..
<Work^Seony> 엥? 그 정도 밖에 안되요?
<DDol2> 음.
<Work^Seony> 음.... 나한테는 불나게 쳐봐야 1200타가 한계란 소리네...
<DDol2> 손이 편한게 장점중 하나라던데요
<drake_kr> 정말 너무 환상이 심하신듯.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 제가 군대에 있을 때 들은 얘기가, 세벌식으로 익숙해지면 3천타가 가능하다는 소리를 들었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ...
<DDol2> 오오미
<Work^Seony> 아무리 못쳐도 750타는 평균으로 친다는 소리를 듣고나서부터 좀 환상을 가지게 됐죠.
<Work^Seony> 배워볼려고 햇는데, 2벌식이 손에 너무 익숙해서 안되더라구요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 군에 있을때 후임들이.. 100타가 안되길래 한달만에 500까지 끌어올렸었죠..
<drake_kr> 당시 제가 이용했던 파일은
<drake_kr> xxx 밤바다
<DDol2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 깊고 깊은 구머ㅇ
<DDol2> 근데 노력하면 다 될꺼에용.
<DDol2> 피아노나 기타에서도 처음에 스케일 바꿔서 연습하려하면
<DDol2> 환장하지만
<DDol2> 하다보면
<drake_kr> 보통은 힘들어서 연습을 연속으로 못 하는데..
<drake_kr> 우리 애들은 밥만 먹고 연습했죠..
<drake_kr> 시키지 않아도..
<DDol2> ....언젠가 한번 재밌는 타자연습..
<DDol2> 만들어 봐야겠네요.
<drake_kr> ncurses로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 예전에 신의손이라는 타자연습프로그램보고
<DDol2> 감동했었는데
<DDol2> 완성도 자체가 도네이션 하고 싶을 정도로
<DDol2> 좋았습니다.
<drake_kr> 전 한메타자가 짱이었어요
<DDol2> 띠리이 디
<DDol2> 이소리가...
<DDol2> 싫었어요;;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 음 근데..
<DDol2> 형님 ncurses 에서..
<DDol2> 한글 라이브러리가 존재하나요?
<DDol2> 있겠죠?
<DDol2> qbasic도 있었는데;;
<drake_kr> 한글 라이브러리요?
<DDol2> 네
<drake_kr> nkp나 hbios, 도깨비한글같은거 말하는거에요?
<DDol2> 아뇨 리눅스에서
<DDol2> 쓸 수 있는걸로요
<DDol2> hbios..
<DDol2> 아 진짜 오랜만에 봐요
<DDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DDol2> hbios..
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 한글 라이브러리가 어떤걸 말하는건지 모르것는디유 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한글은 터미널에서 지원해주는거라..
<drake_kr> 터미널 프로그램에서..
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> 예전에 제가 qbasic으로 텍스트 기반 게임을 만든적이 있는데
<DDol2> 이때 hbios 이런거 안띄우고
<DDol2> qbasic에서 쓸 수 있는 라이브러리를 구해서
<DDol2> 한글을 구현했거든요
<DDol2> 리눅스에서도 할 수 있을까 해서요
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그건 이미 그래픽이 들어간건디유 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 긍게 hbios같은걸 자체구현하는거잖아요
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> 네
<DDol2> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 리눅스에서 아예 x 안띄우고 터미널 상태에서 한글을 구현하는거라면..
<DDol2> 그래픽이네요!
<drake_kr> 그러니까.. 원격으로 접속하는게 아니라 x를 안 띄우고 리눅스를 쓴다치면
<drake_kr> fbterm이라는게 있어요
<drake_kr> 콘솔전용 한글입력기로는 uim-fep라는게 있고요
<DDol2> 음..콘솔에서도
<DDol2> 한글을 입력할수 있나보군요 이야기는 들었는데
<DDol2> 사실 fbterm을 깔아봤었는데
<DDol2> 별거 안되길래
<DDol2> 그냥 지워버렸던 적이 있지요
<drake_kr> fbterm이 hbios같은 기능을 하는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 아..입력기는 따로 있어야 하구요
<Work^Seony> 내장 그래픽 + PCIe 듀얼헤드 = 총 3개 사용 가능한가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 안되는구나
<drake_kr> 전 지금 그렇게 쓰고 있는데요..
<drake_kr> 내장그래픽 듀얼 + pcie 트리플 == 모니터 5개 붙이기 가능..
<Work^Seony> 설정이 바이오스에서 해줘야하는 거에요? 아니면 리눅스에서 해줘야되는 거에요ㅕ?
<drake_kr> 음 일단 지금 사용하는 머신에는 win64가 설치되어있긴한데..
<Work^Seony> 방금 우분투에 연결해봤는데 모니터 설정에서 아예 안나오네요
<drake_kr> 바이오스에 있더라구요 surround view라고..
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 바이오스를 먼저 확인해야겠네요
<drake_kr> 지원하는 바이오스가 있고 아닌 바이오스가 있을듯요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 리붓합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 바이오스에 기능 무 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 전 좀 잘렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 주무세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-13
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<seungmo> 안녕하세요^^
<Ben5_Hadoop> 추석코딩 b
<seungmo> 안녕하세요
<DDol2> 안녕하세요
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 조용하군요...
<razgon> 어서오세요
<seungmo> 물어볼께 있습니다.
<seungmo> 프로토콜에서 NATEON을 추가하려면 어떻게 해야 되나요?
<jincreator> 혹시 joeseungmo 이세요?
<hanbin973> 간단한데
<hanbin973> 피진? 아니면 엠파시?
<jincreator> 피진일겁니다.
<seungmo> 네
<seungmo> 피진에서요
<hanbin973> 그거 pidgin nateon 설치하면 됩니다.
<hanbin973> 잠깐만요 링크
<jincreator> apt://pidgin-nateon
<hanbin973> ... 저거 클릭 안되는데요 ㅋ
<seungmo> 오~ 감사합니다.
<hanbin973> 걍 터미널 연다음에
<jincreator> 피진은 됩니다ㅋ
<hanbin973> sudo apt-get install pidgin-nateon
<hanbin973> 아하 피진에서는 되는군요 ㅋㅋ 저는 엑쳇 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 뭐, 안되면 웹브라우저에 붙여넣어도 되고요.
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<hanbin973> 애플이 일본에서도 삼성에 디스 걸엇네. 이놈들은 대체 왜 이러는거람. 명분도 없으면서 =.=
<jincreator> seungmo: 피진이 안깔리신다더니 잘 해결하셨나 보네요.
<seungmo> 네 ㅎㅎ 피진이 깔리긴 했어요
<seungmo> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 그런데 엠파시도 요즘 네이트온 되던데요
<seungmo> 프로토콜 때문에 잠시 나갔다 오죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그거 피진 네이트온 가져와서 쓰느 거에요.
<jincreator> 쓰느->쓰는
<hanbin973> 그런데 그 다음에 피진 지워도 되던데..
<jincreator> 피진은 지워도 되겠지만 피진-네톤은 지우면 안될 겁니다.
<seungmo> 네이트온으로 계정 추가 했는데요
<hanbin973> 그른가..
<seungmo> 밑에 joeseungmo@nate.com 님은 접슥을 끊었습니다. 이러면서 안되는데.. 혹시 아세요 왜그런지?
<seungmo> 뭘 또 설치해야되나요?
<hanbin973> 아뇨
<hanbin973> 저도 한번씩 그러더라구요
<hanbin973> 걍 피진 껏다가 다시 켜봇에ㅛ
<seungmo> 네 잠시만요
<jincreator> seungmo: http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=91976
<jincreator> 전 네톤을 안써서 잘 모르겠네요.
<seungmo> 아 비밀번호를 바꿔야하는군요 ;;; 감사드려요 답변 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 근데 제가 직접 해본 건 아닌지라 확실하지는 않아요. ^^;
<seungmo> 비밀번호 변경해도 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<seungmo> 옆에 윈도우즈 데스크탑이 있어서 네이트온 켜고 하니까 되는데요 ㅠㅠ
<seungmo> 사용자명(U): 에 메일부분까지 적는 것 맞죠?
<DDol2> 안녕하십니꺼.
<seungmo> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 뿌잉뿌잉
<hanbin973> 잠깐.
<hanbin973> fsck -l 해도 스왑이 /dev/sda 몇인지 안나오네
<hanbin973> 명령어가 뭐엿더라 =.=
<drake_kr> du -hal?
<drake_kr> 아 df -hal
<hanbin973> 그래 fdisk!
<hanbin973> 어, 드레이크님 감사합니다
<seungmo> 저도 질문 하나 드릴께요
<seungmo> http://cafe.naver.com/linuxcare.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Farticleid=40013&
<seungmo> 이 현상이 저도 일어나는데요...
<seungmo> 저는 여기 써있는 해결책되로는 해결이 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 가입유도인가..
<seungmo> 문제는 제목표시줄이 없어져요
<seungmo> 그러니까
<seungmo> 원래 파일,편집,보기 이런메뉴 위에 제목표시줄이 있잖아요
<seungmo> 그게 없어지네요...
<hanbin973> 리눅스 케어 운영진들 옛날에 다 빠져나갔는데.. 난 저기서 이유모를 이유로 프리캣츠님한테 팅겻지 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 알지못할 이유인가
<hanbin973> 여하튼..
<drake_kr> 암튼 seungmo 링크 안 보입니다
<seungmo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=19034
<seungmo> 이걸 읽어보실래요?
<jincreator> 본인은 읽어보셨나요? ^^;
<seungmo> 네... 제가 쓴 글이에요...
<jincreator> 그래도 한번만 더 읽어보세요.
<jincreator> 새로고침 누르고요.
<seungmo> 네
<seungmo> 문제는 제목표시줄이 없어진거에요
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> seungmo: http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=92726#p92726 의 1번대로 해도 안되나요?
<grr> 역시 명절에는 한국 고유의 음식 떡볶이가 제맛이군요 ㅇ_ㅇ
<drake_kr> 곱순이도 괜찮지않나
<seungmo> 네... 안되네요...
<drake_kr> 음
<jincreator> alt+f2 누른 후 compiz --replace
<grr> 곱창에 쏘주는 甲이죠
<drake_kr> 글치
<grr> 아우 요즘따라 양념장어가 그렇게 끌리더라구요.
<seungmo> 네
<jincreator> ...하면 어떻게 되나요?
<grr> 그제 꼼장어 먹었는데 호랑이기운이 솟아나더만유
<drake_kr> grr: 이번 금요일날 삼겹파티할라캤는데
<drake_kr> jincreator: 옹이 17일날 뭔 데이 해서 초대를 했슈
<grr>  /_\
<seungmo> /home/seungmo/compiz-replace 파일의 정보를 읽는 중 요류: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다.
<seungmo> 라고 뜨네요
<drake_kr> 언니도 안 온다는데 jincreator 옹이 안오면 때린다고 하니까
<jincreator> 으아니, 이게 무슨 소리입니까!?
<grr> 뭔데이?
<drake_kr> 근데 장소도 안 가르쳐주고 막 오래
<jincreator> seungmo: compiz(한 칸 띄고)--(- 두개 쓰고)replace
<jincreator> 동국대학교일거에요.
<jincreator> 지금 추석연휴라 학교측에서 대관신청 결과를 못들어서 그래요.
<drake_kr> 술도 안 먹는 모임 따위..
<jincreator> 참, grr 님도 오실 수 있으면 오세요!
<grr> jincreator: 언제 어디서 무엇을 어떻게 하나요?
<seungmo> jincreator님 그렇게 치니 반짝거리네요... 재부팅해볼까요?
<drake_kr> 참고로 술과 언니가 없는 모임임
<grr> 헐
<grr> 남자끼리 칙칙하게 센티멘탈하게 자판기 커피를 뽑아마시며 난간에 기대앉으며 근처 지나가는 여자들이 모두 회피하게 만드는 그런 시츄에이션을 하러 가야한다는겁니까?
<jincreator> seungmo: 잠깐 반짝하고 마는 게 아니라 계속해서 반짝반짝(화면이 나왔다 검었다)를 반복하나요?
<grr> 술도없구.. 무엇하는 행사인가요
<jincreator> Software Freedom을 기념하는 전세계적인 행사입니다.
<drake_kr> 이태원행사인가
<grr> 어디서 몇시에 하나요?
<grr> drake_kr: 술을 안주면 우리가 손에 쥐고 가면되죠뭐 (...)
<jincreator> 동국대학교 학림관 J201 강의실에서 12시부터 14시까지 하는 게 현재 계획입니다.
<drake_kr> 암튼 grr 10월 2째주 아님 3째주에 고기파티 잡아보것음
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<grr> 저의 스케쥴은 srand(0); rand(); 합니다
<drake_kr> 뭐 뭔 데이 끝나고 나서 술 마실사람은 우리집가서 마시면 되지 뭐
<grr> 그래서 언제 어디서 그걸 한다는거에유...
<jincreator> 동국대학교 학림관 J201 강의실에서 12시부터 14시까지 한다는 거래유...
<grr> 몇일이에유..
<jincreator> 9월 17일이라우...
<grr> 기동할께유 /_\
<borios> jincreator: Software Freedom 사이트좀 보내주실수 있나요?
<jincreator> http://softwarefreedomday.org
<jincreator> borios 님도 오시나요?
<jincreator> (김칫국부터...)
<borios> 일정보구요. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 암튼 대학생들 많이 올테니
<drake_kr> 대학생들의 '누님'을 기대해보자구
<jincreator> (...)
<grr>  최대한 이쁘게 입구 가서 우분투 아닌척 하구 앉아있으면 되나요?
<drake_kr> 어머 나 정장입고가야돼?
<borios> 어디서 하는지 안보이는건 기분탓이겠죠..
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 내일부터 cobuntu에 가야것군
<jincreator> borios: http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Republic%20of%20Korea/Seoul/RECOMMEET?highlight=%28\bCategoryTeam2011\b%29
<grr> 음.. 혹시해서 물어보는데, 동국대는 역세권이 아닌가요? ;
<jincreator> 제가 동국대를 다니지 않아서 잘 모르겠는데 지하철로 쉽게 올 수 있다고 합니다.
<borios> 오호 다행히 시간이 적절하네요 ㅋㅋ  등록해야되죠?
<jincreator> 아뇨.
<drake_kr> 충무로네..
<grr>  당일날 개발자의 상징인 체크무니 남방을 입고 긔웃긔웃 하면..
<borios> 참가등록없이 바로 가는거에요?
<jincreator> borios: 일단은 그렇습니다.
<borios> 이야호
<jincreator> 사실은...아직 참가등록시스템이 없어요(...)
<grr> 가는데 일딴 1시간 30분은 걸리겠다..
<drake_kr> 체크무늬라니 너 이녀석
<grr> jincreator: 이참에 하나 마련해보시죠 /척/
<borios> 아 ㅠㅠ Registration 이라고 되어있는곳은 낚시인가요...ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아, 그건 각 지역에서 주최할 팀이 등록하는 곳입니다.
<jincreator> 주최하는 단체가 아닌 참가하는 개인은 당연히 그럴 필요가 없죠.
<drake_kr> 이런건 어디서 좀 협조를 받지 jincreator
<jincreator> drake_kr: 이미 정보통신진흥원에서 예산 협조를 약속받았습니다.
<drake_kr> 아니 페이지 말여
<borios> 가면 우분투유저모임 코너가 있으려나..
<DDol2> drake_kr, 형님 일어나셨습니까.
<drake_kr> DDol2: ㅋㅋ ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<drake_kr> DDol2: 오늘도 과식했고요?
<jincreator> borios: 분도님도 오신다고 합니다...사실 제가 와달라고 부탁드렸어요.
<DDol2> 지금 평상에 누어
<drake_kr> 아 어제 grr이 우리 대화를 들었어야는데
<grr> 오.. 분도님이 오신다면 술은 어떻게든 확보가 되겠군요 ㅇ_ㅇ
<DDol2> 음악 틀어놓고 하늘보며 바람쐬며
<grr> 갑니다 ㅇ_ㅇ
<DDol2> 도인마냥 컴퓨터 합니다.
<drake_kr> grr도 msx를 아는
<jincreator> (...)
<DDol2> 아아..
<DDol2> msx..
<grr> 팩꼽는 키보드 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 전는 길가에서 주워썼더랬죠
<drake_kr> 신기한녀석임
<grr> ...!!
<DDol2> 집근처에 부자동네가 있었는데
<DDol2> 거기서 많이 주워썼습니다.
<grr> 축복받은 동네다...
<DDol2> 구루마(?)를 끌고 슬슬
<DDol2> 한바퀴
<drake_kr> 키보드 수집을 했다면 DDol2 님은 백만장자가 되셨을듯
<DDol2> 그럼요
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 지금 생각하니
<DDol2> 아무생각 없이 버렸던
<grr> 아 다들 아파트 수거하러 다니신 경험들이 있으시군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 수많은 비싼(진) 키보드
<borios> 같이 갈 친구들 모으고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ ㅎㅎㅎ ㅋㅋㅋ ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> borios: 여자는 없다고 미리 알려주세요 (...)
<borios> 네 없습니다.
<jincreator> borios: 바람직한 자세에요!
<borios> 원하신다면 여장을 하고 갈께요. ???
<drake_kr> 대학생들중에 누님없는사람은 2차 불가
<DDol2> drake_kr, 형님 혹시 cvs 라는거 쓰세요?
<drake_kr> DDol2: 요즘은 cvs보다는 svn(subversion)으로 넘어간(이미) 추세에요
<borios> 대학연합리눅스유저그룹 에서도 오시네...우리학교에도 있긴한데 왜 활동을 안하지.ㅠㅠ (저도 가입되어있지만 활동안하는 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<grr> 요즘은 svn으로 많이 넘어갔죠
<jincreator> 대세는 분산형...
<grr> cvs는 브렌치가 많아지면 급속도로 느려지더라구요...
<jincreator> borios: 대학생이신가 보네요.
<DDol2> 음.음. 저도 제가 공부하고 만들어가는거
<borios> jincreator: 네.. 학부1학년이에요 .. :)
<DDol2> 버전 관리 하면서 소스 보존을 좀 해보려고요..
<drake_kr> 암튼 DDol2 님하고 grr 하고는 같은과인듯 싶습니다
<drake_kr> 자x과?
<jincreator> borios: 앗, 저도 학부 1학년이에요.
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 자x과 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<borios> 같은 학부 1학년인데 수준차이가 ..ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<jincreator> 응? 그건 좀 아닌...
<grr> 헉 jincreator 대학교 1학년이셨어요??
<borios> 실무에서 뛰시는분인줄알았는데 .ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 으익!
<drake_kr> (그만큼 노안이라는 이야기인가)
<drake_kr> (조채연하고 같은과?)
<jincreator> drake_kr: 그건 절대, 절대, 저얼~대 아닙니다!
<grr> 조부장님은 당장 영업뛰어도 되실분...
<jincreator> 오, 그러고보니 조군에게도 한번 연락해봐야겠군요.
<drake_kr> DDol2: 님 액면가는 20대 초중반
<drake_kr> 조부장하고 jincreator 는 pure한데 웬지 이미 찌들은
<grr> jincreator: 조부장님은 그시간이면 학교 수업중일듯..?
<jincreator> 놀토가 둘째, 넷째주인가...?
<grr> 전 놀토의 수혜를 받지 못한 학번입니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 놀토가 뭔가요
<jincreator> 2주에 한번씩은 토요일 수업을 하지 않습니다. 아마 교육청 장기 계획은 토요일 수업을 완전히 없애는 걸걸요.
<grr> drake_kr: 일덜하고 월급 똑같이 받고싶다고 하는거에요
<drake_kr> 아.
<jincreator> 그 대신 평일 수업이 조금 더 는 것으로 알고 있어요.
<grr> 놀토가 생기면 pc방을 차려야겠군요 -_-;
<drake_kr> 야근 조기교육이라니
<grr> 주말에 놀려면 평일을 희생해라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 학교에서는 토요일 수업을 2주에 한번씩 하다보니 창의적 재량이나 체육을 보통 넣어버리죠.
<DDol2> 이번에..디아블로3나온다는데
<grr> 주말에 힘빼서 보내는구나.... (...)
<DDol2> PC방 차리기
<grr> 우분투 길드하나 뽑죠?
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이미 베타시작한듯
<DDol2> 적기 아닙니까? ㅎㅎ
<grr> drake_kr: 길드하나 만드시죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> (일단 사고)
<DDol2> 아아..저는 타임머신 타기 싫어요 ㅆ
<drake_kr> 블리자드게임은 웬지
<grr> 나오면 업무시간에라도 바로 살꺼에유
<drake_kr> 돈이 안 아까워..
<grr> 제가 이떄까지 정품을 딱 3개 사봤는데
<DDol2> 문명 2하면서.. 히어로즈 마이트앤 매직 2,3랑 마메 6에 보낸..
<grr> 그중에 하나가 스2에요 ...
<DDol2> 시간들 생각하면 으헉
<grr> 편의점, avast, 스타2
<drake_kr> 훗
<drake_kr> 그거 다 합쳐도 제가 kof에 보낸 시간들보다는 적을듯?
<grr> 노량진에서 좀 노셨습미까
<drake_kr> 그땐 양재
<drake_kr> 이명진, 유현 등 폐인만화가들 집합소 메가박스 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 오.. 무한도전 보는대 정준하가 앵그리버드 카라티를 입고있군요
<drake_kr> 빡친새?
<grr> ㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<jincreator> DDol2: 어디 사시나요? 부산?
<DDol2> 부산입니다.
<grr> 머나먼 땅이다....
<DDol2> 하하하
<DDol2> 바다도 보이고 좋은곳입니다.
<jincreator> 그럼 내년엔 부산에서도 SFD를 개최하는 게 어때요?
<DDol2> SFD는 뭐지요?
<jincreator> SoftwareFreedomDay의 약자인데요, 자유로운 오픈 소스 소프트웨어의 성공을 축하하는 날이에요.
<jincreator> 이 날 전 세계적으로 각 지역에서 행사를 하는데 캐노니컬을 비롯한 여러 업체들의 후원을 받습니다.
<DDol2> 아!
<grr> jincreator: 축하를 해야하니 술들고 가도 되나요 (...)
<DDol2> 1년동안 사람들 참 많이 만나놔야겠네요
<jincreator> 당일 하는 건 그 지역에서 개최하는 모임 마음이에요. 바베큐 파티를 해도 되고, 카페에서 모여도 되고, 대강당을 빌려서 강연을 해도 되고, 지역 도서관에서 일반인들에게 홍보를 해도 됩니다.
<jincreator> grr: 샴페인이라면 될 것 같네요(...)
<drake_kr> 오 샴페인 좋아
<grr> drake_kr: 햄님은 아마 빨간따꿍 알콜 음료수를 들고오실듯..
<jincreator> 앗, 이럴 게 아니라 예산안에 넣어서 정보통신진흥원에 올릴까요? ==3
<grr> 자 법인카드를 사수하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그게 지금 추석 연휴라 연락을 못하고 있어요. 수요일날 예산안을 드리기로 했습니다.
<DDol2> drake_kr, 님 ncurses에서 refresh();를 해줘야 박스표현에 필요한 선을 표현할 수 있는건가요?
<DDol2> wrefresh()는 박스안의 내용을 바꿔주는건가 보네요?
<grr> 네 refresh() 혹은 wreflesh()로 해당 윈도우를 새로고침 해줘야 보여요
<grr> 음..
<DDol2> refresh를 빼봤는데
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<DDol2> 선을 표현하지 못하더라고요
<grr> initscr() 하면 현재 화면 전체에 대한 윈도우를 stdscr 이라는 전역변수에 윈도우를 담아요
<grr> 그리고 여기에 선이나 글자나 박아두면 해당 윈도우에 대한 내역들을 가지고 있다가 reflesh()를 호출하면 stdscr에 대한걸 화면에 뿌려줘요
<grr> wreflesh는 해당 stdscr이 아니라 해당 윈도우를 새로고침 해주는 것이구요
<grr> 박스 만드는 함수같은거 안에보면 초기화 하거나 생성할때 윈도우를 반환하는걸 보실수 있을꺼에요
<DDol2> 박스를 표현하는 선인데 wrefresh가 아닌가봅니다.
<grr> 저도 잠깐 다시 찾아볼께유 /_\
<grr> 박스를 생성한 윈도우가 메인(stdscr) 윈도우 인가요, 아니면 따로 선언을한 WINDOW 인가요?
<DDol2> WINDOW입니다.
<DDol2> 코드를 제가 블로그에 올려두겠습니다.
<DDol2> ...이글루스에는
<DDol2> 코드를 따로 표현할만한 기능이 없네요;;;
<DDol2> #include <ncurses.h>	//  ncurses를 사용하기 위해 라이브러리를 불러옴.
<DDol2> /main 함수 시작
<DDol2> int main(int argc, char *argv[] ){
<DDol2>     WINDOW *my_win; // my_win을 사용한다 선언.
<DDol2>     int win_width, win_height, win_start_y, win_start_x;    //	my_win에 적용될 크기와 시작위치 변수 선언.
<DDol2>     
<DDol2>     initscr();	//  ncurses 모드를 시작함.
<DDol2>     
<DDol2>     win_width = 50;
<DDol2>     win_height = 10;
<DDol2>     win_start_y = 20;
<DDol2>     win_start_x = 10;
<DDol2>     my_win = newwin(win_height, win_width, win_start_y, win_start_x);	//newwin 함수를 이용하여 창을 만든뒤 my_win에 대입한다.
<DDol2>     box(my_win, ACS_VLINE, ACS_HLINE);	//  창의 테두리를 적용.
<DDol2>     refresh();	// 선을 표현하기위해 refresh해줌.
<DDol2>     wrefresh(my_win);	//  창을 refresh 시켜줌.
<DDol2>     getch();	//  입력을 기다린다.
<DDol2>     endwin();	//  ncurses 모드를 끝낸다.
<DDol2>     return 0;	//  값을 반환하고 복귀.
<DDol2> }
<jincreator> DDol2: 우분투에서는 이런 걸 운영합니다. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jincreator> 왜 이걸 뒤늦게 알려줬냐고 하시면... ==3
<jincreator> 밥먹으러...==3
<drake_kr> 으힠 어려운거다
<DDol2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688189/
<grr> 끙.. 저도 똑같네요 ;;
<grr> 어라 왜이러지 ;;
<drake_kr> 음음
<drake_kr> DDol2 grr: ssh://data.drake.kr / id chubuntu / pw chubuntu
<DDol2> 접속했습니다 :-)
<jincreator> 끙...밥먹으라는 게 아니라 빨래 걷으라는 거였네...
<drake_kr> 컴파일러도 설치되어 있는 서버이므로
<drake_kr> 지지고볶고 알아서 하십시오 ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 아하..!
<grr> 음.. wrefresh로 선이 그려집니다
<DDol2> 음..
<grr>         initscr();
<drake_kr> DDol2: 필요하시면 계정, 서브도메인도 드릴수 있슴미다
<drake_kr> chubuntu는 public한 거고.. ㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 오호..
<grr> 어라 ;;;
<drake_kr> 웬지 희비가 엇갈리능?
<grr> 저 선이 그려지는게 getch()를 호출 안하고 wrefresh 하니까
<grr> 다시 안나와서요..;;
<DDol2> dma.
<DDol2> 음..
<grr> 끙;;
<DDol2> 일단 오늘밤은 박스를 이용해서 여러가지좀 만들어보고
<DDol2> 다시 보고 드릴께요 :-)
<drake_kr> DDol2: http://www.scribefire.com/ <- 블로그 글 작성 툴
<grr> 으.. 이상하네..
<grr> man 페이지에도 윈도우 안에 그린다고 되있는데... 박스 그리고 윈도우를 날려도 그대로 박스 테두리가 남네요
<grr> - _-;;
<grr> 이상하다....
<jincreator> 설마...ncurses 라이브러리의 버그!?
<DDol2> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 아.. 일단 제가 아까 wrefresh()로 됬던 원인은 getch()가 버퍼가 차면 refresh()를 호출하니까 보였던 거군요...;;;
<grr> 왜 wrefresh()로 안되는지는 안찾아지네요 ;;
<grr> 전 아마 안될꺼에요 ㅜㅜ
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> grr님
<DDol2> svn 은 어떻게 프로그램 같은건가요?
<jincreator> DDol2: svn도 나쁘지 않지만 전 git를 추천합니다.
<grr> 버전관리 프로그램이에요. cvs 만든사람들이 주축이되서 새로 뽑은게 svn이에요
<DDol2> 아..아파치가 설치되어있어야 하나보네요
<jincreator> 아마 웹상에서 코드를 볼 수 있는 부분 때문에 그럴 거에요.
<grr> git은 제가 전혀 안써봐서 잘 모르겠는데 svn은 fisheye같은 수정내역을 이쁘게 볼 수 있는 툴들이랑 연동 되는게 있더라구요
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ...
<jincreator> git 홍보(?)도 잠깐 하자면...리눅스가 원래 개발할 때 상용 버전관리 연모를 썼는데 이를 대체하기 위해 리누스 토발즈를 비롯한 사람들이 만든 겁니다.
<jincreator> C로 되어 있어서 속도가 빠르고 svn과 같은 중앙식이 아닌 분산형입니다.
<DDol2> 음.
<DDol2> git과 svn이라..
<jincreator> 그런데 git가 유명해지니까 github.com 같은 사이트도 생기고 sourceforge도 git를 지원하지요.
<jincreator> 참고로 git 말고도 분산형 버전관리로는 bazaar(주로 우분투), mercurial(파이어폭스) 등이 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 날 해킹해봐 hacking_u
<grr> hacking_u: drake형님의 서버 su 계정을 드립니다 (...)
<DDol2> 에에잉..모르,겠네요
<DDol2> 일단 아직은 버전관리까지 필요없을테니..
<drake_kr> 헤에..
<drake_kr> 버전관리는 버릇을 들여놓는게 좋은디요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> GG......  아까그 box() 문제 원인을 모르겠습니다... (...) 나중에라도 혹시 알게되시면 알려주세요 ;;;
<DDol2> 하하 네
<grr> refresh()가 구현이 wrefresh(stdscr); 이던데.. 전혀 개연성이 없어 보이는데 왜 이런지 도통 모르겠어유 ㅜㅜ
<razgon> 마지막 연휴 잘지내시고 계신지요?
<hacking_u> drake_kr, grr, 으잌....
<drake_kr> 뷁
<grr> 북한이 농협에게쓴 악의적인 명령어 rm -rf를 루트에서 한번 때려주시죠
<grr> 궁금한게 있는데, 집에다가 라우터를 꽂으면 인터넷업체에서 전화가 올까요 안올까요? -_-;
<drake_kr> 안옴
<hacking_u> grr, 꽂았는데 안오네요
<hacking_u> =_=
<Seony> 아... 드디어 수 개월간 해결 못했던 Gentoo Prefix on Solaris를 해냈습니다. ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> ??
<Seony> 이제 솔라리스에서 툴 부족하단 얘기는 안하겠네요..
<Seony> 시스템 이머징 중인데 제발 에러만 안났으면 좋겠네요.
<Seony> 아 무쟈게 기쁘네... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 워프 재시도
<DarkCircle> 실수로 삑사리 =3 백업은 하늘나라로
<drake_kr> 흐
<grr> 우월자시다 /_\
<drake_kr> 이제 추석이 끝났으니 엥신님이 5kg의 살과 함께 돌아오다.. 란 해피엔딩은 아니것지
<ndsin> zzzzzzzzzz
<ndsin> 그리 쉬웠으면 좋겠네요
<ndsin> 추석 치고는 정말 많이 안먹은거 같네요
<drake_kr> 그렇게 안 먹어서 살이 찌겠어요?
<grr> 군대가시면 살쪄요
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> 군산대는 졸업하심?
<grr> 부사관의길 /_\
<ndsin> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 저 군대에서조차
<ndsin> 살이 안쪘습니다
<ndsin> 저는 군대에서조차 식당에서 근무 했는데
<grr> ...
<ndsin> 남들 다 살찌는데 저만 안찌더라구요...........
<drake_kr> 뭘 먹어야 살이 찌죠
<grr> ...........
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 그르게요 제가
<ndsin> 많이 안먹긴 하는거 가터여
<drake_kr> 점심때 두공기씩 드세요
<grr> 국밥 핏자의 친구가되어주세요
<grr> ..
<drake_kr> 그리고
<drake_kr> 술도
<ndsin> 술은 먹으면
<ndsin> 살이 빠지는 체질이라..
<drake_kr> 오?
<grr> 부럽네요..
<ndsin> 마구마구 달리다보면
<drake_kr> 그건 굉장히 부럽
<ndsin> 어느세 살이 빠져있...
<grr> 전 이게 다 술배인디..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 살은 빠지고 배만 나오고?
<grr> ㅠㅠ]
<ndsin> 배도 잘 안나옴
<grr> 그래도 술은 먹어야 제맛
<ndsin> 안주를 많이 안먹어서 그런가봐요
<ndsin> 술만머금
<ndsin> 하긴 술도 많이 못먹...
<drake_kr> ...
<grr>  /.\..
<ndsin> 소주같은경우는 요즘엔 한병 먹으면 더 못먹겠더군요
<ndsin> 맥주는 한 5잔정도까지는 먹어요
<grr> 500cc로요? (...)
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 어제
<ndsin> 먹다보니 5잔 먹었는데
<ndsin> 오늘 계산서 다시 계산해보니
<ndsin> 6000원 더 계산했더군요 나쁜넘들 ㅡㅡ;
<grr>  /_\...
<ndsin> 후음
<ndsin> 그러고보니 추석 3일 내려가서
<ndsin> 토일월 다 술먹었네요
<ndsin> 토요일은 중학교 친구랑 먹고
<ndsin> 일요일은 아빠랑 먹고
<ndsin> 월요일은 친구들과 먹고
<grr>  쐬주쐬주쐬주
<drake_kr> 고기에 소주를 먹어도 살이 안 쪘으면 좋겠다..
<grr> 맘껏 맛깔난 맥주를 먹어보고싶다..
<grr> 하우스맥주가 맛있긴한데 가격이 워낙 쌔서..
<drake_kr> ndsin: 님을 데리고 고기부페에 가서 한 7접시 먹이면 살이좀 찔려나
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 7접시는 양념갈비 종류로 산처럼..
<ndsin> http://image.fun.yahoo.co.kr/yhi/nbbs/fun2011/09/13/fun_1201_970725_1
<ndsin> 앞트임 + 쌍꺼풀 수술이라는데
<ndsin> 최종 결과 보면 음... 성공했네여
<grr> 이쁘면 됬지뭐..
<hacking_u> 성공했군요 -_-;
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 17일날 가나
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 17일날 뭐 있던가요;
<grr> hacking_u: 지구광복절이래요
<drake_kr> 동경대 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> =_=;;
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 진규한테 연락 못 받음?
<hacking_u> hacking_u,  아 그거... 지난번에 현인님이 이야기해주셨어요
<hacking_u> 헉 또 내가 나를 멘션...
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 여하간... 진규나 저나 플젝 삽질이나 해야 하지 않을까;;;;
<drake_kr> 삽질을 피하고 싶었어~
<drake_kr> 아무리 애를 써도
<drake_kr> 자꾸 버그를 뱉어
<drake_kr> jsp네
<hacking_u> .... nn
<hacking_u> ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> 현재 넥서스원이 식tothe물 디바이스가 되었습니다
<drake_kr> hacking_u: jsp가 무슨뜻이게
<hacking_u> 몰라요;;;'_'
<hacking_u> Jenjang Shinnaneun Programming이라든가...
<drake_kr> 조깐네 시바 프로젝트
<grr> 너무 센티멘탈하당...
<grr> 광남씨 짱짱
<drake_kr> 재부팅을 하고 오것슴두
<drake_kr> 웕
<borios_> 웕
<drake_kr> 웕웕
<lyuso> 멍
<drake_kr> 멍뭉짹
<hacking_u> ...
<drake_kr> 으하하하
<Jimmy_> 안녕하십니까?
<drake_kr> 네?
<Jimmy_> 저번에 추석날 가르쳐주신분 맞죠?
<drake_kr> 흠..
<Jimmy_> 죄송 아닌가 보네요.
<Jimmy_> 나이가 나이인 만큼 기억력이 가물 가물...
<drake_kr> 얼마나 많으시길래..
<Jimmy_> 글쎄요.   중년의 나이... 정도
<drake_kr> 68년생보다 위에인가요
<Jimmy_> 아닙니다
<Jimmy_> 밑에도 아니고
<drake_kr> 어라?
<Jimmy_> 왜 그러니는지?  68년생입니다.
<drake_kr> 한번에 맞추었군요
<Jimmy_> 예 그렇네요.
<Jimmy_> 오래전 부터 리눅스를 배우고 싶었는데
<Jimmy_> 기본 개념을 모르니까 무사독학이 잘 않되더라구요.
<Jimmy_> 인터넷 뒤져보면...이렇게 이렇게 해라 명령어 위주로 나와있어서 되긴 되는데 기본 이해가 않되니 금방 까먹고...하참...
<drake_kr> 음.. 포럼에 49년생 분도 계시는거 같던데..
<Jimmy_> 아 그래요... 아버님 정도로..모셔야..
<Jimmy_> 리눅스는 언제부터 하셨나요?
<drake_kr> 전 대충 1998년쯤부터요
<Jimmy_> 이전에 래드헷 좀 하다가 페도라 좀 하고 우분투를 했는데...우분투가 제일 편한것 같아요..
<Jimmy_> 맨드레이크는 좋긴 좋은 데 더이상 버전업이 않되어서...
<drake_kr> 뭐 OS를 뭘 쓰건간에.. 깔았다 지웠다 하는거 별로 안 좋아해서요..
<Jimmy_> 저두 그래요...
<drake_kr> (그러면서 지금 OS 설치중입니다만 ㅎㅎ)
<Jimmy_> 그냥 어떻게 해서든 고쳐서 쓰려고 하니...
<Jimmy_> 아 그러세요.
<drake_kr> IBM OS/2 Warp 4.5 설치중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Jimmy_> OS/2 요? 음 예전에 많이 듣던 것 같았는데...
<drake_kr> 네 90년대에 많이 들어보셨을 그 OS/2 맞습니다
<Jimmy_> 누가 좋다고 자랑을 하셨었는데 대중화가 않도었다고
<drake_kr> 뭐, 비운의 OS니까요
<Jimmy_> 아 예에.. 개인적으로 까시는 건가요. 업무상 까시는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 일단은 개인적입니다
<Jimmy_> 아 예에..
<Jimmy_> OS/2는 어떤 차이점이 있습니까? 좋은 점..
<drake_kr> 현재 리눅스에 비하면 단점밖에 존재하지 않습니다
<Jimmy_> 아 예에...
<Jimmy_> 누가 나가셨네요.
<drake_kr> 저분은 맨날 왔다갔다하세요
<Jimmy_> 아 예...뉴욕대 인거 같은데...
<Jimmy_> 뉴욕 시립대인가
<Jimmy_> 단점이라면
<Jimmy_> 다른 분들은 주무시나봐요.
<drake_kr> 시간도 시간이니만큼 ㅎㅎ
<Jimmy_> 항상 계시는 분도 있구...
<Jimmy_> 지금 거기는 몇 시 입니까?
<Jimmy_> 여긴 10시 20분 오전
<drake_kr> 여긴.. 오전 2시 20분입니다
<Jimmy_> 한국은 아닌 것 같은데요. 그쵸?
<drake_kr> 한국인데요
<Jimmy_> 가만있어보자..음...아 새벽...
<Jimmy_> 이렇게 늦게까지...주무셔야 할 듯..
<drake_kr> 근데 외국에선 아직 커뮤니티가 활발한가봅니다
<Jimmy_> 저는 잘 모르겠어요...오히려 한국이 더 활발한 것 같던데.... 아기자기하게 재미있게 잘 놀구..
<Jimmy_> 반대라고 생각하시면 좋을 것 같아요.   오프라인에서 잘 어울릴 수 없는 환경이다보니...온라인이 활성화 된 것 같음...
<Jimmy_> 생각구조 자체도 자기 생각을 나누는 것을 꺼려하지 않고 자유스럽죠...
<Jimmy_> 혹시 채팅 서버 만들어 보신 적 있으신가요?
<drake_kr> 채팅서버..
<drake_kr> 다중서버 경험은 없어요
<Jimmy_> 아 다중 서버...
<Jimmy_> 간단한게 아닌 것 같네요...
<DDol2> drake_kr, 형님 OS/2 다 까셨나요?
<DDol2> 이제 공식지원도 끝났잖아요
<drake_kr> 다 깔았어요
<drake_kr> 근데 그걸로 할게 없습니다
<DDol2> 하하.;;;
<drake_kr> 얼른 자야 되는데..
<drake_kr> 저는 일단 침대로 가서 눕겠습니다
<DDol2> 네.
<DDol2> 안녕히 주무십시오.
<grr> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-14
<grr> hi
<drake_kr> low
<grr> 아오.. 컴파일도 안되는걸 체크인해두다니 ㅡㅡ
<bundo> 하이 에브리바다
<bundo> 하이 에브리바디
<jangnan> 하이요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<bundo> 장난 우리가 MS 포럼이가 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데 머 그런 글 좋아요 좋아 ~!!!
<jangnan> 어차피 사용자잔아요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 비사용자..
<bluedusk> 윈도우 8이 나온다는것도 글보기 전엔 몰랐어요..;
<bundo> ^^; 나도 win7 설치 불가 ...!
<jangnan> 태블릿겨낭하고 만든것처럼 프리젠테이션햇는데
<jangnan> 아무리봐도 무리수
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan> 애초에 맥북에어급 태블릿가지고 시연하면 어쩌자는건지 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 쉘스크립에서 UID를 못따오네 이거 왜이러지.;
<jangnan> 일단 데스크탑에서는 괜찬을듯 win7도 잘쓰는데 더가볍다니 ;D
<grr> 안녕하세요
<grr> 윈8에 xbox360 네이티브 동작 여부에만 관심이 있어요 (...)
<DarkCircle> (/ _\ ... 갸르릉~ ..
<borios> http://www.data.go.kr/Main.do 공공기간의 DB가 open API형식으로 제공되네요 ~
<grr> DarkCircle: (....)
<jincreator> ping bundo
<jincreator> 분도님, 계세요?
<jincreator> 다음 수업 시작인 12분 안으로 대답이 들어오셔야 하는데...
<jincreator> 아, 모두들 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<bluedusk> 분도님 이제 대학 강의도 하세요??
<bundo> jincreator,  와이?
<jincreator> 음...수업시간동안 조금 더 말씀 드릴게요.
<jincreator> SFD에 팀 리더로 등록 좀 해주세요.
<bundo> 링크는 ?
<jincreator> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/cgi-bin/register.py
<jincreator> 위키에 항목도 만들었으니 고치고 싶으신 부분 있으면 고치세요. http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Republic%20of%20Korea/Seoul/Ubuntu%20Korea%20Community?highlight=%28\bCategoryTeam2011\b%29
<bundo> 근데 왜이리 많죠 입력할게 ... ? 끙 ~~
<jincreator> 아, SFD wiki login 부분은 wiki.softwarefreedomday.org 에 가입하신 후 그거 입력하시면 되요.
<jincreator> 팀 위키 페이지는 Republic of Korea/Seoul/Ubuntu Korea Community
<jincreator> Event plans는 In SFD 2011, we are working with RECOMMEET. We will share Ubuntu CDs and talk about open source life with Ubuntu. For more details, please see wiki page.
<bundo> 다 했음
<bundo> 그리고 머또 해야 하나유 ?
<jincreator> 이제 됬습니다. sfd쪽에 말해볼게요.
<jincreator> 참, 나눔고딕 부분 있잖아요.
<bundo> oo
<DarkCircle> detail에는 복수 접미단어 s 붙이는거 아니예요.
<jincreator> 일단 11.04 안에는 못들어갑니다.
<bundo> 11.10?
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 제발 그런 건 좀 빨리...
<DarkCircle> 졸고 있었다능 =ㅅ= ...
<jincreator> 네, feature freeze 전에 들어가야 한다고 하네요.
<DarkCircle> (존중해주시라능.)
<jangnan> 이건뭐지
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 네 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-nanum/+bug/846353
<DarkCircle> 그리고 RECOMMEET이랑 활동하는 내용은
<DarkCircle> 미래의 일이니까 we will ...
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<grr>  /_\;;
<jincreator> 여기서 활동은 SFD를 준비 및 개최하는 걸 뜻하니 현재입니다.
<jincreator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-nanum/+bug/835304
<jincreator> 쉽게 말해서 다른 CJK 사용자들의 의견을 본 후 결정하겠다는 거에요.
<jincreator> 근데 CJ가 나눔고딕에 대해 알 리가 없고 K는 사람이 거의 없죠. T.T
<grr> CJK 는 무엇인지요...
<jincreator> Chinese Japanese Korean
<grr> 아아...
<bundo> jincreator, 올해는 워밍 업이다 생각하고 내년엔 프리덤데이 재미나고 크게 해봅시다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 일시적인건 아니군요 -ㅅ- ..
<jincreator> bundo: 네, 알겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 내년에도 레커밋이랑 뜀 ┌( - ㅅ-)┘?
<bundo> DarkCircle, 17일 5분 발표하세요
<bundo> 난 피자라서 좀 안습임...
<DarkCircle> 17일날엔 시간이 좀 안될 거 같아요 ㅎㄷ
<bundo> 쩝
<DarkCircle> (되려나 - -;)
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 24일날 할거 재탕하면 안되는데
<bluedusk> 어 피자 +__+
<DarkCircle> 24일날 "비공개"로 발표하려 계획중 -ㅅ-
<bundo> j참 DarkCircle  발표 제목 머죠 ?
<jincreator> bluedusk 님도 오세요! ^^;
<DarkCircle> 24일날요?
<bundo> 네
<DarkCircle> Translation : The cool way of contribution to F/OSS
<bluedusk> jincreator, 24일날이요?
<jincreator> 24일날도 있지만 전 17일을 말씀드린 겁니다.
<bundo> 쩝 한글로 주지 흐 ~
<bundo> 영어로 할까요?
<DarkCircle> 제목만 영어고 내용은 한글이예요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> bluedusk: http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Republic%20of%20Korea/Seoul/RECOMMEET
<bundo> jincreator, 위키에 말에요
<DarkCircle> 아 인덱스도 영어가 되나 ㄱ- ... 아니구나 ...
<jincreator> bundo: 네.
<bluedusk> jincreator, 저거 보긴했는데 가면 공짜로 피자 주나요?
<bundo> 우리 모임 링크 런치패드 코리아팀 주소를먼저 넣어 주세요
<jincreator> 네, 예산 약속은 받았고 오늘 올릴 겁니다.
<bundo> 예산 약속 진흥원 ?
<bluedusk> 페북에는 먼저올라와있던디요..
<jincreator> 네.
<bundo> 오케이
<jincreator> bluedusk: 맞습니다.
<bundo> jincreator, 우리를 외국인에게 사이트 이야기 할떄는 http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko 로 이야기 해주세요
<bundo> 그게 더 극명하니까요
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다. 참, 위키로 로그인하시면 직접 고치실 수 있을 거에요.
<bundo> 나 로그인 헀는데 잠겨 있음 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<jincreator> 음...알겠습니다. 수업하다 쉬는시간 되면 바로 고칠게요.
<bundo> 암튼 수고 많슴 ~~
<bundo> 이번 SFD 준비하는 대학생들 만세.. ^^;
<bluedusk> 만쉐
<bundo> hanbin973, 추석 방학이가 ?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 오늘까지 놉니다
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 난 출근했는데..
<bluedusk> 학생이 더 좋군요..
<hanbin973> 헤헤;;;
<grr> 저도 출근 했는데...
<bluedusk> 어 강사님은 자영업자시니..
<bluedusk> ................
<jincreator> 난 수업듣는데...
<bluedusk> 수업듣는때가 좋은듯
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 수업들을때가 좋죠...
<jincreator> 수업시간에 딴짓할 때가 좋죠...=3
<DarkCircle> 등록금이 안아까우시냐능 =ㅅ=
<jincreator> 아, 물론 중요한 부분은 잘 듣고 있지요. 지금은 쉬는시간.^^;
<grr> 본전을 뽑겠다는 투철한 의지! -_-
<bundo> 흐 모임 장소  바꾸느라 ...으~
<lexlove2> 아.. 짜증나는 오전이었어요. ㅠㅠ 진짜 공무원들 상대하기 싫음.....
<bundo> lexlove2, ^^;
<lexlove2> bundo, 공무원이신건 아니죠? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 공무원 해본적은 딱 군대 뿐입니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 군대는 공무원 아니고 군수품이구나 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> 남자공무원은 더 싫음;;;;; 여자라고 깔보는거 같았어요
<lexlove2> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 하라는 대로 다했구만 저에게 승질부리고 난리인거 있죠.... 더 승질나는 것은 제가 화가나면 목소리가 너무 심하게 떨린다는 거...
<lexlove2> 또박또박 논리정연하게 말하고 싶은데 그게 안되서 더 속상했어요
<lexlove2> 점심 맛있게 드세요~ 밥맛은 없지만 오후 수업을 위하여 먹어야겠어요~~~
<bundo> 네 ^^
<drake_dmc> 상암동입니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> drake_dmc, 오 ~
<bundo> 이번 세미나에 승탁이 발표 한다고 했죠?
<bundo> 회의 내용이 기억이 안남 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 구현이 발표는 기억이 나는데...
<grr> 요번에는 어디서 하나요?
<bundo> 상암요
<bundo> 오늘 내로 공지 할것입니다.
<bundo> 이번달 마지막 토요일이 24일 이거든유 ...
<DarkCircle> bundo / 제 발표는 히든트랙 - -)~
<bundo> 나랑 놀면 히든 안됩니다.
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 우린 주류라서 메인오픈 해야 되요
<grr> 다들 식사맛나게하세요
<bluedusk> 아 마지막 토욜이 24일이구나..;
<bluedusk> 그날 결혼식있는데.ㅠ
<bundo> 본인?
<bluedusk> 아 저 말구요.. 음 먼친척인데
<bluedusk> 부모님이 올라오신다고 하셔서..
<drake_dmc> bundo: 승탁이는 준비가 안된듯 싶습니다
<jincreator> 수업 좀 일찍 끝났네요.
<bundo> drake_dmc, 아직 10일 남았심 대충 준비하면 되는데.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 더 밀어붙이려면 저 이상의 불도저가 필요합니다만.. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> bundo, 아 전 우분투 lts 말고는 인연이 안되나봐요..
<bundo> 녹북 바꾸세요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 회사에서 받은 놋북에 11.04 깔아서 써보려다가 포기하고 그냥 10.04 lts 로 복귀했어요..ㅠ
<bundo> 회사 눅북 좋은거 아닙니까 ? 하이에드 ?
<bluedusk> 네 좋더라구요.. i7에 램 8기가짜리..;
<drake_dmc> 우와
<bundo> drake_dmc, 헉 우리도 취직하장 회사 녹북 써보게..?
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 모니터도 따로 줘요 23인치
<bundo> 우리도 모니터는 줘요
<drake_dmc> 키보드는 따로 안 줍니까
<bundo> LG 23 INCH
<bundo> drake_dmc, 걍 분홍색 쓰셔
<drake_dmc> 음 회사는 이것보다 좋은것 주는거 아니었나요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 대신 회살께..
<bluedusk> 아 전 매번 drake님이랑 drako 님이랑 해깔려요..ㅠ
<bundo> 회사 아니니까 화실께,,
<bundo> 그럼 되지?
<drake_dmc> drako님은 없습니다
<drake_dmc> draco 입니다
<bluedusk> .... 해깔려서..;;
<bundo> 블루길드가 더헛갈림
<bluedusk> =__=
<bluedusk> 저 아이디 그럼 바꿀까요?
<bundo> winer ?
<bundo> unluser?
<bluedusk> ....
<pinkdusk> ....
<bundo> 루저가 o 쓰는 군
<bundo> unloser = bluedusk
<jincreator> 으익! 우연히 피진에서 pinkdusk가 분홍색으로 나오네요.
<pinkdusk> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> bundo, 저보다 좀더 큰 형 있는데 소개 시켜드릴까요?
<pinkdusk> 저 사실은 핑크보다는 blood red가 좋긴한데..
<bundo> bluedusk,  나  키큰 사람들하고 다니는거 싫어해요 ... 올려다 봐야지 다리 열나게 딛어야지..
<bundo> 가랑이 아픔 ㅠ,.@
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jincreator> bundo님, 위키 고쳤습니다. 사이트 바꾸고 런치패드 더 넣었어요.
<bundo> 오케이
<jincreator> 아무튼 나눔고딕을 기본 꾸러미로 넣는 것은 런치패드에 여러 한국인 사용자들이 댓글을 달아주어야 그쪽에서도 움직일 겁니다.
<bundo> jincreator,  저번에도 말했듯이 우리가 공식 로코팀임을 더 나타내고자 합니다. (이유)
<bundo> 그래서 추가 하시라고 한거에요 ^^;
<drake_dmc> 나눔고딕이 오픈폰트가 된 이유는 정말 대박이었습니다
<bundo> 그거 너무 공개 하면 안됩니다 drake_dmc
<jincreator> 넵, 저도 그렇게 생각합니다. 그래서 설명에도  Loco Team이라고 넣었어요.
<bundo> ^^; 굿
<jincreator> drake_dmc: 전 그냥 권순선님이 nhn에서 일하셔서 영향을 받은 걸로 알고 있는데 다른 이유가 있나 보군요. 나중에 직접 뵈서 듣겠습니다.
<bundo> drake_dmc, 사무실 전화로 전화좀 줘요
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 나눔고딕 폰트 오픈됐나요?
<jincreator> ...꽤 되었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 오픈된 대신 네이버가 돈을 꽤 들였죠
<bluedusk> 아 그랬군요.. nhn에서 만들어서 배포하는데 처음에 라이센스 보고 신경끄고 살았었는데..
<jincreator> OFL로 바뀌었어요.
<bluedusk> 그동안 dejavu sans mono 그냥 썼었는데
<bluedusk> 바꿔야지
<jincreator> 우분투에도 패키지로 들어와있습니다.
<drake_dmc> 으흠..
<drake_dmc> 이런 사소한 차이가 네이버와 다음의 차이인가요? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ttf-nanum-condig 이군요
<jincreator> 11.04까지는 ttf-nanum, ttf-nanum-coding
<jincreator> 11.10은 ttf-nanum, ttf-nanum-extra, ttf-nanum-coding
<bluedusk> 전 10.04 인데요
<bundo> drake_dmc, 구글 메일 주소 ?
<bluedusk> lts 밖에 쓸줄 모르는 end user 라서..;;
<drake_dmc> 10.04에서는 .deb 파일을 네이버에서 배포하고 있어요
<jincreator> drake_dmc: 그건 네이버와 다음의 차이로 보기는 힘들어요. nhn이 직접 패키징한 게 아니니까요.
<bundo> 리더단  그룹스에 넣어 줄ㄲ레요
<drake_dmc> bundo: kelven2@gmail.com 입니다.
<drake_dmc> jincreator: nhn이 패키징하고 안하고는 상관이 없죠
<drake_dmc> 사소한 차이라는건 라이센스 차이지요
<jincreator> 아, 제가 대화내용을 훓어보다 착각했네요. 패키징 말씀하시는 줄 알았어요.
<drake_dmc> 오인 쓰시는 써니님 등장
<jincreator> 등장이 아니죠.
<drake_dmc> ubuntu-fr.com도 가로 1024를 포기했군요..
<drake_dmc> 아 나가신거구나 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 이거 꽤 옛날에 공개 됐네..
<drake_dmc> ubuntu-fr.org 요기는 아직 가로 980쯤
<drake_dmc> 구름과자 하나 구워먹고 오겠습니다
<DarkCircle> 제 생각으론 웹페이지 가로 사이즈는 1024가 되면 안됨 ...
<DarkCircle> 800정도 되어야 할거예요
<jincreator> 저도 그렇게 생각해요.
<DarkCircle> OLPC 같은곳에서 보려면
<DarkCircle> 진짜 저해상도에 맞춰줘야 저해상도에서 볼때 보기 편함...
<drake_dmc> ㄴㄴ
<drake_dmc> 가장 좋은건 flexible이죠
<bundo> 포럼 웹마스터 임명과 제주팀의 지역팀 승인
<bundo> 포럼 웹마스터 임명
<bundo> drake_kr(송현도)님을 포럼 웹마스터에 임명합니다.
<bundo> 위 사람의 권한은 포럼의 보수/유지/개편이며
<bundo> 더불어 포럼에서 관리자 권한도 지닙니다.
<bundo> 우분투한국커뮤니티의 리더단 일원이며
<bundo> 우분투 리더규범에 따라 책임과 의무 그리고 희생을 강요 당합니다.
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=leadership-conduct
<bundo> 제주팀의 지역팀 승인
<bundo> 런치패드 제주팀 https://launchpad.net/~jeju
<bundo> 제주팀은 제주대학 오픈소스 교육을 통해 형성된 팀으로 멤버 전체가 이미 로코팀의 멤버이며
<bundo> 우분투 커스트 마이징 방법을 익힌 소중한 팀입니다.
<bundo> 제주도의 우분투 유저 활성화와 나눔을 위해 우분투한국커뮤니티의 지역팀으로 승인하며
<bundo> 앞으로 한국로코팀의 지원을 받게 됩니다.
<bundo> 팀 리더는 문경대님이며
<bundo> 제주지역 우분투 유저분들의 참여 바라며, 앞으로 즐거운 일들을 해나갈것입니다.
<bundo> 우분투한국커뮤니티의회
<bundo> 공고안 기초입니다.
<bundo> 수정사항 바랍니다.
<drake_dmc> 제쪽은 불만없습니다..
<drake_dmc> 분도님 타자 엄청 빠르시네요
<DarkCircle> 우분투 리더규범에 따라 책임과 의무 그리고 희생을 강요 당합니다.
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 한국 로코팀 아래에 제주지역팀이 생기는군요 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 재주는 제주지역팀에서 넘고......
<DarkCircle> 돈은 로코팀이 먹습 ...
<bundo> 오히려 CD & 세미나 비용 보내 줄껀데요?
<bundo> 반대임 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 음.. phpBB에서 yaejeon.com에 캠퍼스바로가기같은 기능을 넣을수 있으려나..
<bluedusk> 그럼 재주는 제주팀에서 부리고 돈도 제주팀이..
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<DarkCircle> 봇짐장수놀이 ~(-_-)~
<grr> 어디 디아블로 프리서버 가입할떄 보니까 가입 조건이 딱 2개더라구요
<grr> 1. 갑은 을에게 최선을 다한다. 2. 을은 갑에게 최선을 다한다.
<bluedusk> 완전 쿨한디요?
<drake_dmc> ...
<drake_dmc> 아주 바람직한 경우로군?
<bluedusk> 뭐 중간에 생략돼있을 말로는 갑은 을에게 최선을 다(해 갈구고 협박)한다
<bluedusk> 정도?
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19043
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 에볼루션 쓰시는 분?
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ)/
<bundo> 이상한거 없나요 공지 글에..?
<Work^Seony> 토/일요일이 같이 나오는데 이거 따로 떼는 방법 없나요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 어디에요?
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 에볼루션 달력이요
<Work^Seony> 찾았습니다. 한글로 적용해서 쓰니까 해깔리네요
<bluedusk> =__=
<DarkCircle> 을은 갑에게 최선을 다(해서 복종하고 아부)한다 인가 ㄱ- ...
<bundo> 그건 아니고 알아서 열심히 하라는 거에유 히히~
<jincreator> 잠시 홍보좀...Launchpad 계정 있고 영어 조금이라도 하시는 분들 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-nanum/+bug/835304 에 댓글 좀 달아주세요.
<jincreator> 이거 메일링과 포럼에도 올려야겠군요.
<bundo> 어 그러셔요
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 아 영작의 어려움 OTL...
<jincreator> 3개 준비해 드릴게요. 맞춤법 검사는 DarkCircle님이...
<DarkCircle> 배불배불 -ㅅ- ...
<jincreator> 1. This affects me. Please fix it as soon as possible.
<DarkCircle> 참치샐러드 스파게티 먹고 배가 아파오는중 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 버그 보고 인가요?
<jincreator> 2. I think it's a bug in ttf-nanum, too.
<bundo> 1번 내가 낙찰 !!
<DarkCircle> 버그보고는 너무 독촉하는건 그다지 좋지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 하지만 필요성을 언급하면 좋아요
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 위에서 독촉하는데요.
<bundo> 닭써클님 의견 듣고 올려야징
<jincreator> 뭐, 독촉은 아니기는 합니다.
<bundo> DDol2, 똘이 마왕님 안녕 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 개발자도 바쁜 사람인지라
<bundo> DarkCircle,  1번 어때요 ?
<bundo> This affects me. Please fix it as soon as possible.
<DarkCircle> 일단 저 1번 문장 말고 설득하는 문장이 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 1번문장+설득하는 문장
<DarkCircle> 필요
<bundo> 그럼 하나 만들어 주셈 PLZ!
<jincreator> 위쪽에서 말한 원문 그대로...
<jincreator> Also, it looks like bug 835304 got assigned to ~ubuntu-cjk-testers,  so if you can prod them to comment in that bug that they've tested it,  I'll gladly upload that fix (I can't verify it myself, since I'm not a  CJK person).
<borios> 영어다 영어.ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 아 이거군요 ...
<bundo> 점심 먹어야 해요 빨리 문장하나 주셈 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> To set nanum-font as default, .... blabla ...
<drake_dmc> 재접속하겠습니다..
<DarkCircle> 3번 문장 빨리 주시라능 - -)~ ..
<jincreator> 3. Bug! Fix!
<jincreator> borios: 중국인들은 수도 많고 개발에 깊숙히 관여하는 사람도 있어서 버그 보고를 중국어로 해도 되는 경우도 있더군요.
<bundo> 나 그럼 2번 해도 되요 ? 2. I think it's a bug in ttf-nanum, too.
<jincreator> 마음대로 하세요. ^^;
<jincreator> 뭐, 뜻만 전달되면 되겠지요.
<drake_dmc> grr: 왼손잡이..
<DarkCircle> grr: 다시 처음부터 다시
<grr> DarkCircle: 처음부터 다시 오늘만 6번 한듯... 중꿔애들은 왜 컴파일도 안되는걸 체크인해가지구...
<DarkCircle> 소스를 고치시는 괴력을 (...)
<grr> ... 소스 고친거 위주로 block 시키고 진행하려고 하는데 이것두 잘 안되네요...;;
<hanbin973> grub 1 을 대상으로 한 위키네 =.=
<hanbin973> grub2 컨fig 어케 하지
<jincreator> grub 2를 대상으로 한 위키를 보면 되죠.
<hanbin973> grub 질문 잇습니다!
<hanbin973> resume=UUID=e12df0c6055446a3b99396bde2f39576:0xdc000 이런걸 부트로더에 추가하라는데
<hanbin973> menu.lst 는 익숙하지만 grub2 는 익숙하지 않아서;;
<hanbin973> 어떻게 추가하나요?
<jincreator> 일시적으로 할 거면 /boot/grub/grub.cfg에 하세요.
<hanbin973> 영구적으로 할건데요
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ;;
<hanbin973> /etc/default/grub 파일 수정하는거 같은데..
<hanbin973> 앙 어떻게 하나요?
<jincreator> 접속이 잠깐 끊겼었네요.
<jincreator> 원래는 /etc/grub.d 안의 파일을 고친 후 sudo update-grub을 하는 게 정석입니다.
<jincreator> 근데 파일 대부분이 셸스크립트라 좀 힘들 거에요.
<jincreator> 따라서 grub.cfg 파일에서 자신이 찾는 부분을 베껴 41_custom 안에 넣으면 쉽게 할 수 있습니다.
<jincreator> 아, 셸스크립트 고수라면 상관 없고요.
<bluedusk> 쉘스크립 고수라니.. ㄷㄷ
<hanbin973> ....
<jincreator> 잠시 일이 있어서...
<hanbin973> 걍 아무것도 모르겟다
<hanbin973> ....
<jinkuk> dkssudgktlqslRK
<jinkuk> 안녕하십니까 오래간만 입니다.
<jinkuk> 다름이 아니라 리눅스 콘솔 상태에서 이미지 보는법이 혹시나 있나 해서
<jinkuk> 질문 드립니다
<bundo> 우선 프레임 버퍼 콘솔 필요
<bundo> 그리고 zgv 같은 어플이용해 보면 됨
<DDol2> zgv도 좋긴하지만.. 예전 십수년전 사용했던
<DDol2> sea라는 프로그램이
<DDol2> 생각나네요.
<DDol2> SEA 참 좋았는데.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 그거 도스시절에도 같은 이름 있었음
<bundo> http://pc.dcinside.com/sub_main_pcadigitallife.php?contents_no=33&code1=5&code2=6&page=3&keyword=&select_keyword=
<DDol2> 그렇죠..야사...
<DDol2> 새록새록 한장한장 기억이 납니다.
<jangnan> 우분투 리더규범에 따라 책임과 의무 그리고 희생을 강요 당합니다.
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DDol2> 야사는 아니지만 노리코사카이 사진들 보며 헤... 좋아했던 기억이 있네요.
<jangnan> 노리코사카이 어서 들어본
<readytoact> 냐하하하하하하하
<jangnan> 웩
<grr> 아.... 왜 페닉이 뜬지 알았어요 (...)
<grr> 2.6에서 2.4 커널을 컴파일할때 특정 옵션을 줘야하는 것이었군요...
<jincreator> bundo 님,계세요?
<bundo> ?
<bundo> 난 그냥 말 처놓으면 되요
<readytoact> bundo 님, 계세요?
<bundo> 난 그냥 소 처놓으면 되요
<bluedusk> bundo, 님 계세요?
<bundo> 난 그냥 개 처놓으면 되요
<readytoact> bundo 님, 계세요?
<jincreator> 분도님, Softwarefreedomday 등록하셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 어음 -ㅅ-
<bundo> jincreator, 예쓰
<bundo> 두번 했심
<readytoact> 혹시 여기 다윈 스트리밍 사용해보신분?
<jincreator> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/cgi-bin/register.py 에다 두 번 하셨다고요?
<bundo> 네...
<bluedusk> jincreator, 전 아직 안했어요
<jincreator> 팀 지역 설정도 하셨나요?
<bundo> 앞에 한거 틀려서 bundo@ubuntu.or.kr 로 다시 했습니다.
<readytoact> 저긴 뭐하는덴가요?
<bundo> 팀은 코리아팀으로 했어요
<jincreator> bluedusk: 참가는 안하셔도 되요. 주최측 팀만 합니다.
<DDol2> drake_dmc, C++이랑 ncurses를 함께 쓰기에는 좀 헷갈리는 부분이 있네요 형님.
<bluedusk> 아항
<readytoact> 짭...
<bundo> Republic of Korea/Seoul/Ubuntu Korea Community
<jincreator> bundo: 이메일 확인도 해 보셨나요?
<bundo> 이거 팀위키 해고
<bundo> 스팸에 있나 흐
<jincreator> 지금 sfd 채널에서 관리자와 동시에 말하고 있어요.
<bundo> 스팸에 없음
<bundo> 메일 온거 없심
<drake_dmc> 흐
<jincreator> 관리자 말로는 완전히 하지 않아서 에러가 있다는데요. 혹시 Submit 눌렀을 때 무슨 메시지가 뜨지 않았나요?
<drake_dmc> DDol2: c++에서도 된다는것만으로 부족한가유
<jincreator> bundo: 가장 흔한 에러는 둘 중 하나라고 하네요. 메일 주소, 또는 위키 아이디가 잘못되었거나 위키 주소를 잘못 쳤거나라는 군요.
<jincreator> bundo: 위키 주소는 Republic of Korea/Seoul/Ubuntu Korea Community 로 빈칸을 넣고 %20같은 건 없어야 하고 물론 SFD Wiki Login에는 미리 가입하여 그 아이디를 써야 합니다.
<bundo> 그리 했심
<jincreator> 끙...역시나 그렇군요.
<bundo> 아니 잘 가입 했다고 나오던데 ..음
<jincreator> Team leader로 잘 등록이 되었다고 나왔다고요?
<jincreator> 일단 그렇게 하셨다는 건 전달 했습니다.
<bundo> 다시 가입중 ~~ 음
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 아까 어디까지 이야기가 되었지 - -;
<jangnan>  음
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 버그 올리는거 어디까지 이야기가 되었죠?
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 분도님이 그냥 "I think it's a bug in ttf-nanum, too."로 올리셨어요.
<grr> 혹시 적축키보드 써보신분 계신가요?
<drake_dmc> 손
<jincreator> bundo: Submit 누르면 나오는 메시지좀 복사해서 올려주시겠어요? sfd 관리자에게 보여주게요.
<grr> drake_dmc: 느낌이 대충 어때요?
<drake_dmc> 훅들어감
<grr> drake_dmc: 역시 사무실에서 청축은 무리수라..
<grr> 켁... 그럼 적축도 pass네...
<drake_dmc> 청축보다 좋진않음
<DarkCircle> 청축적축이 무리수면 ...
<DarkCircle> 흑축 추천
<jangnan> 적축 좋음
<DarkCircle> (-ㅂ-)
<jangnan> 내가 적축 흑축 청축 갈축 써봄
<DarkCircle> 손가락을 열심히 단련해서 *꼬 깊쑤키 권을 연마 =3
<jangnan> 사무실에서는 적축아님 갈축임
<drake_dmc> 남자라면 사무실에서 청축!
<hacking_u> 킁....
<hacking_u> 그냥 묻지도 말고 따지지도 말고 옛날 IBM Spacesaver.....
<grr> 흑축은 어떤가요..?
<jangnan> 흑축은 소리큼
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<grr> ... 청축만큼 큰가요? ;;
<jangnan> 그리고 반발력쩔어서
<jangnan> 그만하죠
<jangnan> 타닥타닥
<jangnan> 적축갈축은 착착
<grr> ... 제가 그냥 주위사람들을 포기하게 만들어야겠군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 갈축이 그냥 쓰기에 제일 무난한듯싶 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 갈축 소리 작아요 -ㅅ-
<drake_dmc> 갈축은 소리가 너무 작아..
<grr> drake 햄님의 새로뽑은 갈축을 좀 쳐봤는데... 뭐가 20% 부족하더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 그정도 키감이면 -ㅅ-
<grr> 너무 키감이 예쁘다고 할까 - -
<DarkCircle> 양반
<DarkCircle> 남자라면
<DarkCircle> 핑크
<grr> DarkCircle: 저 핑크키보드 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ 올 핑크 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<grr> 한정판 샀었는데.. 양산되더군요 ㅡㅡ;\
<jangnan> http://new.tagstory.com/player/basic/100174820/referer:aHR0cDovL2ktdXNlci5jby5rci9zaG9wL3Nob3BkZXRhaWwuaHRtbD9icmFuZHVpZD0xMzg0NTQ=
<jangnan> 적축
<DarkCircle> (내 키보드도 핑크색으로 칠해버릴까 -ㅅ-)
<jangnan> http://new.tagstory.com/player/basic/100174821/referer:aHR0cDovL2ktdXNlci5jby5rci9zaG9wL3Nob3BkZXRhaWwuaHRtbD9icmFuZHVpZD0xMzgxMTE=
<jangnan> 흑축
<grr> 한정판 핑크키보드 2개사서
<grr> 하나 여친 주고 하난 저했는데...
<grr> 하난 이제 안녕... ㅜㅜ
<jangnan> 왜 안녕임
<DarkCircle> 여친이랑 안녕 -ㅅ-/
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 아듀~
<hacking_u> =ㅁ=
<DarkCircle> 빠빠 -ㅅ-/
<jangnan> 그러면 회수를 해야지
<jangnan> 찌질하더라도
<jangnan> 그런거 없음 요즘은
<bluedusk> 헐.. 저 대화 보면서 회사 삼바 서버 접속하려고 크롬 실행시킨..-ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> smb:// ...
<hacking_u> ...
<jangnan> 슴브
<jangnan> 있다가와야겟
<bundo> jincreator, 살펴 보니까 위키에 등록이 안되어 있음 쩝
<jincreator> 위키에 계정이 없었다고요!?
<grr> 아듀
<DarkCircle> 결혼할 사람 아니면 돈 그렇게 안써도 돼요
<bundo> 다시 하는 중 잠시요
<DarkCircle> 된장녀 따위 그냥 차버려도 돼요 =3
<DarkCircle> 된장녀들한텐 골빈 남자가 자동으로 붙게 되어 있음.
<grr> DarkCircle: 아이락스 펜타그래프였어요..
<grr> 그때 이만원했던가 -_-;
<hacking_u> 아이락스 기계식도 아니고....
<hacking_u> 펜타...
<grr> 싼거였음..
<grr> .단지 올핑크의 압박이 크죠
<grr> 저 그거 연구실에서 썼어요. 코딩 실습있으면 그거 들고가서 코딩했구요.  남자라면 핑크!
<hacking_u> (... 왠지 drake님하고 닮았...)
<grr> ...
<bluedusk> .........
<bluedusk> 남자라면 핑크군요..
<DarkCircle> 아이락스군요 -ㅅ- ...
<drake_dmc> 아왜..
<DarkCircle> 아이락스 키보드를 개인적으로 좀 많이 싫어라 하는데 ...
<drake_dmc> DarkCircle: 님에게 어울리는 키보드는 적축키보드에 커피쏟은거 아니었어요?
<DarkCircle> 키감이 꽤 좋은 멤브레인을 뽑은적이 있었는데
<hacking_u> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> g키랑 h키가 안먹던 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<hacking_u> http://shougeki.egloos.com/2305757
<DarkCircle> 그래서 A/S를 요청했는데 상담원이 뭘 들은건지 계속 헛소리만 해대서 ...
<DarkCircle> (무슨 조선족 같 -ㅅ-)
<DarkCircle> 적축키보드에 커피가 아니라 콜라죠 (응?)
<grr> 저도 처음엔 아이락스를 왜 까는줄 몰랐는데, 계속 써보니 알겠더라구요 ㅡㅡ
<bundo> jincreator, Your registration information:
<bundo> [SFD2011]
<bundo> Submitted: 2011-09-14 03:20:19.049218
<bundo> Host/referer: 124.56.189.171
<bundo> f_req_mail_addr_fname: kang
<bundo> f_req_mail_addr_lname: bundo
<bundo> f_req_wiki_login: bundo
<bundo> f_req_email_addr: kangbundo@gmail.com
<grr> 아이락스껀 수명이 너무 거시기해요
<bundo> f_opt_led_previously: Yes
<bundo> f_req_codeofconduct: agreed
<bundo> f_req_team_name: Ubuntu Korea Community
<bundo> f_req_latitude: 37.295032742543
<bundo> f_req_longitude: 127.00195311994
<hacking_u> grr, 한정판매의 기억인가요 http://www.shadowneo.net/429
<bundo> f_req_team_size: 130
<bundo> f_req_team_pageurl: http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Republic of Korea/Seoul/Ubuntu Korea Community
<bundo> f_opt_regin04: off
<bundo> f_opt_regin05: off
<bundo> f_opt_regin06: off
<bundo> f_opt_regin07: off
<DarkCircle> 커피를 쏟으려면 에스프레소 투샷 정도 쏟아줘야 ... -0-
<bundo> f_opt_regin08: off
<bundo> f_opt_regin09: off
<bundo> f_opt_regin10: off
<bundo> f_req_event: In SFD 2011, we are working with RECOMMEET. We will share Ubuntu CDs and talk about open source life with Ubuntu. For more details, please see wiki page.
<bundo> f_req_need_supplies: No
<drake_dmc> 역시 분도님은 영타도 짱이심..
<bundo> 오전에 가입 된거로 알고 넘어 갔더니 ... 쩝 미안 ㅇ해요
<bundo> 붙이기 인디 ...OTVL...
<grr> hacking_u: 정확히 저 키보드입니다
<grr> 한정판의 추억..
<bundo> OTVL... 이 머게요 ?
<bundo> 곧추 세우고  좌절
<hacking_u> =ㅇ=.....
<drake_dmc> 음
<hacking_u> 별루가 생각나는 날입니다
<hacking_u> ....
<bundo> 크크  별루 ~
<jincreator> bundo: 메일도 왔나요?
<drake_dmc> getopt 잘 쓰시능분
<bluedusk> 므ㅜ ㄱㄷㅁㅇ
<bundo> jincreator,  네 방금 엑티브 눌렀습니다.
<bundo> Your registration is now complete!
<bundo> You can now visit the SFD 2011 MAP to make sure you team is properly listed.
<drake_dmc> jincreator: 동경대확정?
<jincreator> 동국대입니다. 확정이에요.
<drake_dmc> 아 동국대
<drake_dmc> hacking_u: 한테는 얘기 안 했던데 hacking_u 안 삐짐?
<bundo> jincreator,  이제 됬나유 ?
<jincreator> bundo: 네, 이제 됬습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> drake_dmc: 말 하다 끊겼었죠.
<jincreator> 설마 그런 걸로 삐지겠어요? 어린애도 아닌데...
<drake_dmc> 헉
<drake_dmc> 어린애 아니었음?
<jincreator> 아, 정신연령은 그럴 수도 있겠군요.
<jincreator> ^^;
<drake_dmc> 아.
<drake_dmc> 그럼 전 구름과자좀 구어먹고 오겠습니다요..
<DDol2> drake_dmc, 아.....C++ 문법으로 된 ncurses는 없다는 말씀이군요!!
<DarkCircle> DDol2 / ncurses
<DarkCircle> DDol2 / ncurses++를 찾아보심이 ...
<DarkCircle> (엔터오타 -ㅅ-;)
<jincreator> bundo: 페북에서 그룹 전체 인원 추가는 관리자밖에 못하나요?
<jincreator> 아, 제 말은 이벤트에 추가하는 거요.
<ndsin> gkdk
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 머리깎으러 나가야대는데
<ndsin> 언제 배송올려나 헝
<bundo>  jincreator 해보세요 안되면 그럴꺼임
<jincreator> 해보았는데 그룹 중 저와 친구인 사람들만 되네요. SFD 이벤트가 이미 만들어져 있으니 대신 해주시면 안될까요?
<bundo> jincreator 우분투사용자 모임 그룹에 가서 해보세요
<bundo> 거기서 오른쪽 이벤트 만들기
<DDol2> 오오..
<jincreator> 네, 근데 이건 새 이벤트를 만드는 거지 이미 있는 이벤트에 손님을 초대하는 건 아니지 않나요?
<bundo> 이벤트에 그룹을 초대 할수 없음
<bundo> 자신 친구만 가능해요
<bundo> 우분투에서 만든 이벤트만
<bundo> 우분투 그룹멤버가 초대 됩니다.
<jincreator> 허걱, 몰랐네요!?
<jincreator> 끄응...이걸 어찌해야 하나?
<bundo> 내가 해볼꼐요 공유하기 잉요하면 됨
<jincreator> 필요할진 모르겠지만 일단 분도님께 초대장을 발송해드렸습니다.
<jincreator> 아, 그런 식으로...
<bundo> 근데.. 내가 그  이벤트 관리자 아니라서
<bundo> 그룹 전체 못데리고 오는 군요
<jincreator> 그건 일단 현인님께 연락해보고...안되면 일일히 넣죠.
<bundo> 현인이 보고 우분투 유저 다 초대 해보라고 하세요
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<grr> 저녁먹고 다시 들어오겠습니다
<jincreator> bundo: 관리자도 그룹 초대는 못한다고 하네요.
<bundo> 그럼 아는 사람 들 초대  하던가.. 아님 각각 이벤트 만들던가..
<bundo> 그럴경우 중복 되기는 하는데...
<jincreator> 중복은 알아서 처리 되요.
<jincreator> 초대할 때 이미 참가하는 사람은 체크할 수 없도록 되어 있습니다.
<bundo> 그게 아니고
<jincreator> 아, 각각 이벤트요.
<bundo> 이벤트 를 만들면
<bundo> 따로 다 독립적 이벤트가 된다는 그런 말인데유
<jincreator> 음...그럼 공지로 올려주실 수는 있나요?
<bundo> 포럼 ?
<jincreator> 네.
<bundo> 글은 진규님이 쓰세요
<bundo> 그럼 전체 공지로 바꾸어 드릴꼐요
<jincreator> 헉, 알겠습니다.
<jincreator> 참, 이거 배너도 있거든요.
<bundo> 진규 그리고요
<bundo> 지금 통화 되남?
<bundo> 내가 전화좀 하려는데..!
<jincreator> 아, 네. 가능합니다. 수업 더이상 없어요.
<readytoact> bundo:
<readytoact> bundo님 CD있나요?
<readytoact> 10.04LTS
<bundo> 10.04 ㅣLTS는 한 10개 정도 있을것입니다.
<drake_dmc> 일단 끄겠습니다
<drake_dmc> exit
<grr> ni hao
<hanbin973> 생각해보니까.. 최동원이 죽엇넴 =.=
<hanbin973> 진짜 다른걸 떠나서 체력왕인건 확실하고 실력도 대단했고 쩝;;
<hanbin973> TSMC 는 여러가지로 공공의 적이네
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 안녕하신가 한빈군...
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<jincreator> hanbin973: 이번주 토요일에 시간 되나요?
<hanbin973> 무슨 일 있나요?
<hanbin973> 특별히 문제될건 없는거 같은데요
<jincreator> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Republic of Korea/Seoul/RECOMMEET
<jincreator> 쉽게 말해서 피자 먹으면서 다른이들과 만나 오픈소스에 대해 말하는 행사에요.
<hanbin973> 서... 서울 특별시 ㄷㄷㄷ
<hanbin973> 전 저기 갈 돈이 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 어딘데요
<hanbin973> 부산요
<hacking_u> 굿
<hanbin973> 스카이프 같은걸로 JOIN 할수는 잇슴다
<hacking_u> 이기회에 KTX타요
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아, 맞다. 부산이었지(...)
<hanbin973> 어떤 친절하신분이 컴퓨터 들고 가서
<hacking_u> 그 대 조채연군이 온다면
<hacking_u> 방송해줄듯
<DarkCircle> 근데 학생 아니시냐며 -.- ...
<hanbin973> 제 얼굴은
<hanbin973> 모니터로 비춰주면 정말 감사할듯 ㅇㅇ;;;
<jincreator> hacking_u: 강연 같은 게 아니라서 방송하기는 힘듬.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 부탁한다
<hanbin973> 저 잠깐 로그아웃햇다갇 르어올게요
<hacking_u> 원격 참석
<DarkCircle> 대학생도 아닌데 혼자서 KTX타고 장거리 왔다갔다 하는건 ... 좀 -.-
<hacking_u> DarkCircle, 농담이죠
<hanbin973> Im bakc!
<hanbin973> back
<hanbin973> 야튼 자튼...
<hacking_u> hanbin973, HELLo WORlD
<DarkCircle> 뭐 부산에서 같이 올라갔다가 내려가는 일행이 있으면 좋을텐데
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> hacking_u: 넌 올거지?
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그것보다 우리 어차피 만나...
<hanbin973> 냠
<hanbin973> 다시 조용
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 고요
<hanbin973> localmodconfig 는 역시 삽질이야. 걍 달리는게 최고 =.=
<hanbin973> 드라마나 보면서 기다려야징
<hanbin973> 전 잠수요~
<hacking_u> =_=
<grr> hi
<DarkCircle> 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<grr> 그르르 라니까요... 아니면 하다못해 지RR 이라거나...
<DarkCircle> grr / http://www.cocanews.com/?doc=news/read.htm&ns_id=12854
<grr> DarkCircle: ....응?!  이건 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 이거 대박나라 제발 ㅋㅋㅋ 그럼 도메인 팔아서 비싼술 한병 사먹을 수 있겠군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|win7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 제가 grr.co.kr 소유하고 있거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 전 걍 간혈적으로 돌아오는 건듯 =.=
<hanbin973> 잠수가 1시간이상되면 그건 컴퓨터로 딴짓하는거고 컴켜놓고 딴데 가서 1시간 이상은 말도 안되는듯.. ㅋㅋㅋ. 이런
<hacking_u> grr, 대박이네요 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 이런
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 근데 요즘도 커널 컴파일 하고 노시나요... 안드로이드용 커널 컴파일이라든가도 해볼 만 할 듯?
<grr> 술값 하나 벌었다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 집 도메인 grrcafe.co.kr이 될수도 =3
<grr> 컥...
<grr> ...
<hanbin973> 안드 커널은 친구놈이 새폰사면서 걍 치웠고 커널 컴파일은 계속 합니다. bfs 커널은 컴파일속도가 경우에 따라서 1.2~1.3 배 빨라지는거 같아서 ㄷ
<jangnan|win7> gururu
<jangnan|win7> gurr
<hanbin973> grrcafe 하니까 지X 카페 ㄷ;;
<jangnan|win7> 내가 윈도8을 깔아봤는디
<jangnan|win7> 조냉느리네
<jangnan|win7> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<hanbin973> 좋을거 같던데
<hanbin973> 최적화가 덜된듯
<jangnan|win7> 암드라서 그런가
<jangnan|win7> 데스크탑 윈도7에다가 ui를 태블릿에 좋게 만든거
<jangnan|win7> 뭐대단한것도 없더만
<jangnan|win7> 깜빡속았네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 오 저하고 똑같이 암드라고 발음하시는분이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 다 암드라고 하지 않나요? ㄷ
<grr> .. 제친구들에게 암드라고 하니까 ㅄ 라고 하더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;;
<hanbin973> 암드가 대세임 ㅇㅇ
<grr> 제가 맨날 하는말이 암드는 안되, A당은 안되  라서 - -;
<hanbin973> 누가 AMD 라고 하나요
<hanbin973> 암드는 안되요. 멘체스터 이후로 시망임 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 불도저도 X 망 삘이 ....
<grr> 헉 저하고 똑같은 생각을 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 윈체 3000 cpu 지금 2개나 가지고 있다죠...
<jangnan|win7> 암드는 뭐랄까
<jangnan|win7> 보드 끝장날떄까지 부려먹는거
<grr> 싸서 막대하게되더라구요
<grr> - _-;;
<jangnan|win7> 내년에 봐서 업글해야지
<jangnan|win7> 인텔로
<jangnan|win7> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<hanbin973> 저도 담부터 업글하면 ...
<hanbin973> 그래도 싼 놈들은 ...
<grr> I5 가 좋아요 /.\
<hanbin973> AMD 가 괜츈함
<grr> 쓰고있는데 정말 = =;;
<jangnan|win7> 아 이거 구글 플러스에 동영상 업로드하는데
<jangnan|win7> 하루좬장올라가네요
<jangnan|win7> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<hanbin973> 그런데 뭐 일반적인 용도에서는..
<hanbin973> 컴퓨터를 얼마나 잘 관리하냐가 관건이죠
<jangnan|win7> 고작 230메가인데
<hanbin973> 아버지 컴터 i5 인데...
<hanbin973> ㅈㅈ
<hanbin973> 학교에 놀러가서 써보면 진짜 답이 안나와요
<hanbin973> ...
<grr> ...
<jangnan|win7> 아 나도 i5면 해킨토시
<jangnan|win7> 도전햇을텐데
<jangnan|win7> 라이온깔고 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan|win7> 암드는 답없슴
<grr> 제가 그래서
<grr> 곱게 암드샀어요
<grr> 아
<grr> 곱게 아이퐈이브 샀어요 센디로..
<jangnan|win7> 라이온올리고
<jangnan|win7> 럭셔리하게 사세요
<jangnan|win7> ㅋㅋ
<grr> MAC이라..
<jangnan|win7> 맥이 진짜 편함
<jangnan|win7> 공간활용도는 윈도우7이 젤좋고
<grr> 맥이 진짜 편한건 맞는데 저한텐 좀 거시기하더라구요
<jangnan|win7> 문서작성할때 맥쫭
<jangnan|win7> 코딩할때도 좋고
<jangnan|win7> 개발환경셋팅하기도 쉽고
<hacking_u> 그러나 안드로이드 개발에는 우분투 이클립스
<hacking_u> grr, 저는 thinkpad파
<grr> 오 빨콩!
<jangnan|win7> 안정적인걸로 대박
<jangnan|win7>  ide가 죽는일이 없지
<jangnan|win7> 개발자들이 사랑하는 이유가 따로있는게 아니라는
<jangnan|win7> 가격만 쌋으면 좋겟지만
<jangnan|win7> 쓰ㅃ
<jangnan|win7>  Release for CentOS-5.7 i386 and x86_64
<jangnan|win7> 센토스떳네!
<jangnan|win7> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.centos.announce/5725
<grr> 윈도우도 터미널만 쓰니 한달 켜놔도 살더라구요..
<grr> ...
<jangnan|win7> ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 커널 컴팔 종료
<grr> 으으.. 역겁의 세월을 버티셨군요..
<DarkCircle> 자 이제 커널 컴팔이 끝났으니 주무시고 내일 아침에 (...)
<grr> 소리소문없이 다가오는 커널페닉과 OOPS 메시지..
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 결과는
<hanbin973> 아직
<hanbin973> 확인안해봣어요
<hacking_u> 글쿤요
<grr> 오늘 커널패닉만 스무번 가까이 본 저로써는 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 커널 패닉?
<hanbin973> 훗
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> Linux hanbin973-desktop 3.0.3-pf-hanbin #1 SMP Wed Sep 14 22:11:14 KST 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<grr> 이런 우월자 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 우후훗
<hanbin973> 문제는 tuxonice 이거 설정 어케하는거람 =.=
<grr> 리눅스 쓸줄 몰라요 (...)
<ndsin2> 하아
<ndsin2> 내일도 출근 안했으면 좋겠다
<grr> ...
<grr> 전 오늘 악몽을 보고옮
<grr> ..
<ndsin2> 악몽?
<DarkCircle> 그러다 영원히 출근 안하시게 되면 (...)
<grr> = =
<ndsin2> 원래는 내일하고 모래 휴가썼는데 업무때문에 출근해야되는 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 회사가니 포풍같은 이슈들이 저에게로
<ndsin2> 이번에 또 못쉬면 3개월간 못쉰...
<ndsin2> 못쉬게 되는..
<ndsin2> 10 11 12까지 못쉬는 헝... 내 연차 7.5일 남았는데....
<grr> 년차는 이미 폭풍 마이나스..
<grr> 학교때문에 마이나스에요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin2> 하하흐하흐하하
<ndsin2> 오늘 연휴 쉬고 출근하신 소감은?
<grr> 내가 있을곳은 집이었던거 같은데
<grr> (...)
<ndsin2> .....
<grr> 회사밥이 소화가
<grr> 안되더라구요 일단
<grr> - _-;
<grr> 그리고 주변사람들이 죄다 골골대고 있어요
<grr> ...
<ndsin2> 하아..........
<grr> 오늘따라 커피쏘겠다는 사람도 많아서 자주 왔다갔다하고...
<grr> ...
<hanbin973> libusplash 가 없다는데 런치패드에서 노가다로 다운받는중 ... 런치패드에는 있다고 하고 저장소에는 없다?
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<grr> 런치패드가 무엇인가요 ;;
<hanbin973> launchpad.net
<hanbin973> 뭐라고 설명할지 모르겟네요
<grr> 점심판
<grr> (...)
<grr> 발사판 (...)
<hanbin973> 아니 누락됫다는데 대체 어딧는거야??!@'3
<jincreator> grr: 오픈소스 프로그램의 개발을 총괄할 수 있는 서비스를 제공하는 사이트입니다. 소스포지 생각하시면 되요. 우분투가 여기서 개발되지요. 그래서 우분투 및 관련 프로그램 관리에 최적화되어 있지요.
<grr> hanbin973: 깊은산속 옹달샘 어딘가에...
<hanbin973> ,,,,
<grr> jincreator: 감사합니다 ㅇ_ㅇ;;
<hanbin973> 조용필 나가수 출연이라길에 ' 이거 밸런스 파괴잖어 ' 하고 보니까 ... 낚시 성 쩌러 =.=
<grr> 설레어라 얍! 인가요..? ;;;
<hanbin973> 아 걍 포기. 나중에 할래~
<hanbin973> 뭐냐면.. 걍 조연 비스무리하게
<hanbin973> 나오는거 =.=
<hanbin973> ......
<gony> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<jangnan|win7> 이선희나 나왔음좋겟는데
<grr> 밀옹이 좋아하신다는 그 이선희씨..
<hacking_u> readytoact, 안녕하세요
<readytoact> hacking_u: (__)넵 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 좋은 아침입니다
<readytoact> ...좀 이르긴 하지만
<readytoact> 00:35분
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> 새벽이라고 해 두죠...
<hacking_u> 자정에 수렴하는 새벽
<hacking_u> readytoact, 저는 이제 자정에 수렴하는 새벽에 정신을 잃고 태양이 지구에 가려 있다 드러나는 때에 정신을 되찾을 것입니다(?)
<readytoact> 구글번역이군요
<hacking_u> 아니 그렇습니다 이것은 마치 번역처럼 보일는지도 모르는 특이한 문체라고 할 수 있습니다
<hacking_u> 안드로메다 문체 =_=
<readytoact> -_-.. 술먹고 집에 안들어간 문체
<readytoact> =_= 저도 기나긴 연휴를 마치고
<readytoact> 낼은 출근
<readytoact> 켁켁..
<readytoact> 숨통막혀
<readytoact> -_-.. 사실 만져줘야할 서버가 한놈있어서 *-_-* 흐~~~
<hacking_u> 아아 오늘은 마치 추석이 지나고 벌써 설이 온 듯, 사뿐히 눈이 내려앉아 녹아버리듯 지나갔습니다
<hacking_u> 그러나 나의 연휴는 돌아오지 아니하였습니다
<hacking_u> =_=
<hacking_u> ...
<readytoact> 뭐, 저도..
<readytoact> 산후조리원에서
<readytoact> 아내랑 아이 돌보면서
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ... 글도 쓰고
<hacking_u> (!!!)
<readytoact> 모처럼.. 이런저런 솔루션 준비도 좀 하고
<readytoact> http://asap.ba.ro <- 저의 조리원 생활흔적
<readytoact> 역시나
<readytoact> 유입대세가 UFD유틸과 안드로이드군요
<hacking_u> UFD유틸이라면 USB Memory 위에 ISO파일 올릴 때 쓰는...
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ 네
<readytoact> 제 블로그 유입키워드 1위입니다. 항상. 1위
<readytoact> -_-.. 아니 이건뭐
<readytoact> 카톡이 한꺼번에 13건이 오네
<readytoact> -_-..
<hacking_u> ...
<readytoact> .. 홍콩에서 왔네요
<readytoact> 아는 분이 지금 카스피 가는길에 홍콩에서 경유중이라고..
<readytoact> -_-a
<hacking_u> 여하간 저도 UFD 자주 씁니다만, 저는 주로 USBOffice쪽으로 들어가죠. 예전에 한참 활동했었거든요. 우분투 쓰기 직전까지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 그리고 출산 이야기는 보이지 않...
<hacking_u> gift from grandma
<readytoact> -_-.. 케익 아래 방화벽 관련 포스팅이 증거라는...
<hacking_u> 라든가밖엔
<readytoact> 연휴+출산 기간에 나름 여가를 활용한...
<readytoact> 여가를 활용한.. 방화벽 세팅 + 문서화.. 쿨럭
<hacking_u> 흠 그렇군요
<hacking_u> 알찬 휴가!(그러나 피곤?)
<readytoact> -_-.. 낼은 서울까지 출근하라면
<readytoact> -_-..에.. 7시엔 일어나 나가야잖을까
<hacking_u> 경기도 사시나요...
<readytoact> 수원입니다. 지금
<readytoact> 아뇨 산후조리원이 수원이라
<hacking_u> 아. 이모 댁이 수원인데
<readytoact> 노트북 배터리가 길면..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 다윈스트리밍서버도
<hacking_u> 산후조리원에서 아직 안 오시거군요. 아드님?따님?
<readytoact> 문서하나 꾸며야겠는데
<readytoact> 아들입니다.
<readytoact> http://takeashot.tistory.com/
<hacking_u> 축하드립니다 그리고.... 아니 설마 노트북 배터리로 버티시면서 Firewall 셋팅을...
<readytoact> hacking_u:  아.. 아뇨
<readytoact> 스트리밍서버 하나 갈아엎어야하는데
<readytoact> 이참에 리눅스+다윈으로 가려구요
<readytoact> 점점.. 리눅스의 영역을 넓히고 있는 중입니다... 사무실에서 말이죠
<readytoact> 파일서버도 분산예정인데
<readytoact> 리눅스 파일서버오
<readytoact> 서버로..으하하하.. -_-v
<hacking_u> readytoact님 짱입니다 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 저도 곧 학교에서 동아리나 하나...
<readytoact> -_-.. 뭐 제가 건물 전산담당이니
<readytoact> 제맘대로
<readytoact> -0-..
<readytoact> 아이가 자니
<readytoact> 저도 이만 자야겠네요
<readytoact> (__) 안녕히 주무세요.
<hacking_u> 네- 여하간 득남 축하드리고요!
<readytoact> 이제 그만 집에들어가세요..
<hacking_u> 산후조리 잘 되시길!
<readytoact> 안드러간 메세지 그만 하시고.. :}
<readytoact> 감사합니다
<hacking_u> 으잌
<Work^Seony> 이 시간에 접속하신 분들도 계시네요...
<drake_kr> 모기땜에..
<Work^Seony> 헐... 다시 모기가 생겼나보네요. 비가 많이 와서 없네마네 했더니...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 원래 모기가 많은 동넨데..
<drake_kr> 비때문에 많이 없긴 했죠..
<Work^Seony> 곧 가을이니 조금만 기다리시면 될 거에요..
<drake_kr> 아으
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 그림파일 사이즈를 조절할 수 있는 간단한 툴 없을까요?
<Work^Seony> f-spot도 안되고 그냥 그림 보는 프로그램에서도 안되네요...
<grr> hello
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-15
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<readytoact1> (__)
<grr> yemharc: 혹시 토요일에 밀옹께서도 오십니까?
<yemharc> 아, 이번 대학에서 하는 그건가요
<yemharc> 좀 전에 확인했습니다
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ...
<yemharc> 특별한 일 없어서 갈까 하고 있지요
<yemharc> <-라는 말은 애인없다는 말 orz
<grr> 아.......
<grr> T_T
<yemharc> 구글이
<yemharc> 넥서스 패드 만든답니다. 무려 3월부터 말이 나왔군요
<yemharc> 근데 헬쥐티랑 합작이라 다들 "때려쳐!" 하는 분위기........
<grr> 헬쥐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아이패드도 혹시 해킹안하고도 터미널 어플 같은거 있나요?
<readytoact1> -_-.. 패드.. 패드하면
<readytoact1> 왜 자꾸 날개달린 패드가 생각나지
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 사과농장쪽 제품들은 잘 몰라서;;
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 중국의 짝퉁 애플제품 마크 대박이더군요
<yemharc> 사과 마크에서 꼭다리만 떼다 버렸.......
<bluedusk> 꼭지따고 깔끔하게 파는건가요?
<bluedusk> 하지만 어차피 한입 베어먹은 사과 따위..;
<yemharc> bluedusk: ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<grr> 3gs 사고 받은 사과 스티커 아직 가지고있는데...
<grr> 몇년 더 가지고 있다가 차사면 거기에다가 붙일까 싶어요 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 스티커가 꽤 큰가봐요?
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<grr> 아이폰 액정 가로크기 만해요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 이거이거
<yemharc> 재규어 사신 다음 애 떼내고 스티커 붙이실 분이네 ㅎㅎ
<grr> yemharc: 놀이공원가서 범퍼카 사올겁니다
<yemharc> 근데 그 사이즈면 마땅히 붙여서 티 날만한 곳이 없지 않아요?
<yemharc> 생각없이 붙이면 그냥 지저분해지고
<grr> yemharc: ... 제가 생각이 없는 아이였군요 T_T
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 왜 안드로이드는 쓸만한 패드가 없지 (.....)
<grr> 전 안드로이드 싫어해요 이제 = =
<grr> 그냥 네이티브면 뭐든 좋아보여요 - -;;;
<DarkCircle> 헬쥐가 하청만 안주면 괜찮은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 어지간한걸 죄다 하청 주니 괜찮게 만들어질걸 ㅂㅅ같이 만들어버리는 =3
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<grr> DarkCircle: 옵티머스블랙은 지들이 만든거 같더군요..(...) 결과는 패망했지만...
<DarkCircle> 옵티머스는 죄다 외주 =3
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 구글 넥서스 옵티머스 패드가 나오겠군요
<yemharc> 넥서스 프라임과 넥서스 옵티머스 (먼산)
<grr> 그런가요... 사촌 누나가 일본향 옵블랙 개발했다던데, 그럼 유지보수해서 나간거겠군요..
<grr> 옵티머스 q는 쿨하게 망했고, 옵티머스 시크는 시크하게 망했고, 옵티머스 마하는 마하의 속도로 망했으며, 2x는 2배의 속도로 망했고, 옵티머스빅은 크게망하는줄 알았으나 그럭저럭 팔았다능...
<yemharc> http://c.appstory.co.kr/?bid=26
<yemharc> 이걸 사볼까 하고 있습니다
<grr> 때마침 박대리가 떨어져서 회사전화를 못받을 수 있는 좋은 방법을 굳이 마다하려 하시는군요
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 괜찮아요. 비밀인걸 (...)
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 아이폰 5는 LTE는 아니네요
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 뭐 발표났나요?
<yemharc> 발표라기보다
<yemharc> 이미 선예약 받고 있잖아요
<yemharc> 독일이지만.....
<grr> 도이칠란드 /
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> 밀옹 / 오.. 그 유명하신.. 밀옹~!
<yemharc> Ponics_beginner: 안녕하세요 :)
<grr> 잉기남 밀옹\
<Ponics_beginner> 밀옹 / 반.갑.습.니.다... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음....아이폰5가 나오니 아이폰4로 바꿀까 (.....)
<Ponics_beginner> 밀옹 / 모또로라 벽돌폰... ㅋㅋ 강추!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 근데 모토로라는 랩독 가격이 너무 비싸서.....ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 사실 제꺼보단 아버지 폰을 바꿔드려야 해서요
<yemharc> 어차피 게임하시는건 아니니 아이폰4 연말에 공짜(!!)로 돌려지면
<yemharc> 그걸로 바꿔드릴까 하고 있어요
<grr> 안드로이드 노트북이라던가... (...)
<grr> 배터리하난 오래가더라구요 - -;
<grr> 무게도 가볍구..
<yemharc> 안드로이드 노트북?
<grr> 도시바에서 뭐 맹근게 있더라구요\
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그거 쓰느니 랩독사죠 (...)
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 아니 그도 그럴게
<yemharc> 어차피 안드로이드만 올라가 있는거면 노트북을 살 필요가 없죠 (...)
<grr> 헬쥐에서 렙독다는 무언가가 나오는 풍문이 있던데...
<yemharc> 일단 본체 무게가 절반 이하로 떨어지는데요...
<yemharc> 전 진성 구글 빠인지
<yemharc> 그냥 구글이 모토로라 가지고 숙숙 내줬으면 싶어요 (...)
<grr> 랩독이라...
<grr> 싼 무언가가 나오면
<grr> 좋겠네요(...)
<yemharc> 아 근데 이거 땡기네요....
<grr> 얼만디요
<yemharc> 16G wi-fi 패드2 공구로 32만......
<yemharc> 아, 랩독은 비싸요.
<yemharc> 기본적으로 모토로라 아트릭스만 지원하는데다가
<yemharc> 랩독만 가격이 대략 4~50만대라.....
<yemharc> 사실 사치품에 가까워요
<yemharc> 다만 랩독에 장착하면 안드로이드->미니 우분투로 전환되는 듀얼OS체제라는게 상당히 끌리긴 합니다
<grr> .................
<grr> 50만원 (...)
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그래서 저도 포기했죠
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> 넥서스에 만족하고 있습니다! 제길!!
<yemharc> 크롬OS같은거 버리고 랩독내줘 구글!!
<yemharc> 괜히 분산하지 말고 안드로이드로 대동단결 하라구 ㅠㅠ
<grr>  /.\...
<grr> 전 조용히 겔텝 10만제고설을 기다려봅니다
<grr> 동영상 플레이어론 제맛
<yemharc> 읭? 아직 재고 10만 안되요?
<grr> 그외의 용도로 쓴다면 그것은 바보
<yemharc> 제가 넥서스는 주저없이 선택했는데
<grr> yemharc: 10만보다 더 많은걸루 알고있어요;
<yemharc> 겔탭은 체험존에서 한번 써보고
<yemharc> 주저없이 버렸습니다
<grr> 버그떵어리임 - -
<yemharc> 전 애플제품이 좋은건 인정해도 별로 끌리진 않았는데
<yemharc> 이건 뭐 선택권이 없는 수준.......
<yemharc> 정말 '비교 정도는 할 수 있어!' 라고 뻗대는것도 정도가 있는 법이라는걸 절실히 깨달았습니다.
<yemharc> ...근데 삼성 제품이니 롬을 갈아치우면 쌩쌩해질거에요 (먼산)
<grr> 제가 겔텝쓸때 다른건 다 욕해도, 동영상 재생하난 좋더라구요
<grr> 동영상 해상도가 손나 큰거를 집어넣지만 않으면 왠만해선 그냥 다 돌아가니까요
<yemharc> 아니 근데......PMP 기능 잘 된다고 타블렛이 선전해봐야.....
<grr> yemharc: 10만원 재생 짱잘되는 pmp가 흔한가요 ㅋㅋㅋ (단 10만원이 넘어가면 별로 메리트가 ㅡㅡ)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 동영상이 재생이 좋다는거지 가격이 알맞다는게 아니에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 갤텝 10.1은 어떠려나......
<yemharc> 어라.....
<yemharc> 넥서스 프라임은 '버튼'이 없다네요
<grr> 전 버튼있는것들이 좋더라구요...
<grr> \
<yemharc> grr: 아, 좋고싫고보다 기존 안드로이드 제품들은 다 버튼이 있다 보니
<yemharc> 과연 어떻게 나올지 궁금해서요
<yemharc> 전 그런 부가적인 버튼은 없는편이 좋아요
<yemharc> 그래서 아이폰의 디자인 설계는 정말 높은 점수를 줍니다
<grr> 전 버튼이 많은 쿼티가 좋아보이더라구요..
<yemharc> 그게 막상 써보니까
<yemharc> 전혀 그렇지가 않더라구요...
<readytoact1> 끄어엉어거
<grr> 버튼이 많으면 에뮬겜 하기 좋다능..
<yemharc> grr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ben5_Hadoop> https://seowonjung.com/wiki/pages/272974/Ubuntu_Korea_Rules.html
<Ben5_Hadoop> iE7 을 지원하지 안네요
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅠㅠ
<grr> 6이랑 8만 지원하나요?;
<grr> 8도 안되네요;;
<grr> 아.. 잠오네요 - -
<hacking_u> grr, 주무세요
<yemharc> 어라
<yemharc> grr: 전에 휴대폰 번호 알려주시지 않았던가요
<yemharc> 주소록 정리하는데 없네...
<Ben5_Hadoop> 혹시
<Ben5_Hadoop> sar 를 이용해서
<Ben5_Hadoop> memory 사용량도 확인할수 있나요
<Ben5_Hadoop> ?
<yemharc> 글쎄요....해보시면?
<yemharc> 노트북을 안들고 와서 테스트 불가능한 상태네요
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅠㅠ
<grr> ni hao
<grr> yemharc: 아 아직 전화번호 교환안했었던거 같네요 = =;
<grr> 아.. 문서 한장 덜받아서 3시간동안 삽질만했네;;;
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> imsu, 우분투에 개인설정이나 그런것들 백업하는 툴 은 없나요?
<imsu> bluedusk, 헉헉 저에게 그런걸 물어보시다니 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluedusk> 그럼 누구에게 물어보냐옹!!
<imsu> bluedusk, http://bundo.tistory.com/23
<imsu> 이런거 말씀하시는건가요?
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 이건 기본적인 데스크탑 설정인데
<imsu> 전 백업 이런걸 안써봐서 ;;
<bluedusk> 전 관련 패키지 설정들도 다.. 같이 하려고
<bluedusk> pidgin이나 filezilla나 ssh 키 파일등 한방에
<bluedusk> 전 놋북이랑 집에 데탑이랑 usb도 따로 들고 다니니깐
<Seony> imsu: 그럼 윈도우98 쓸 때는 포맷 98번? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 3대 작업환경이나 그런걸 동기화 시킬 필요가 생기더라구요..
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하십니까 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 오홍
<imsu> bluedusk, 저도 모르는거라 찾아보기만;; ㅎㅎ
<imsu> http://it.moyiza.com/?mid=tip&category=291&document_srl=4193&sort_index=readed_count&order_type=desc
<bluedusk> zenity 이거 좋군요
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 짜던거 마져 짜야지..;
<imsu> 오~~
<bluedusk> 안그래도 짜다가 혹시나 싶어서 여쭤본거였지만..
<imsu> 머 개발하십니깡 +_+
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<bluedusk> 아념
<bluedusk> 전 개발은 축구할때밖에..
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐..이분들 개그 센스가.. 알만하군요..;
<imsu> 으잉 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어제 오픈인디아나 151 버전 업글나와서 오픈인디아나 채널이 어제부터 계속 바쁘네요...
<bluedusk> 그거 혹시 예전 오픈솔라리스라는 프로젝트로 진행되던 그건가요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 원래 프로젝트 이름이 인디아나였어요. 오픈솔라리스 망하고 나서 프로젝트 이름을 계승한거죠
<bluedusk> 한 4년전쯤에 쳐다보고 말았던거 같은데..
<bluedusk> 뭐가 됐든 패키지 관리가 편해야 쓰는데 편한거 같아요
<bluedusk> 프비나 우분투나 젠투 처럼..
<Seony> 패키지 관리는 그런대로 괜찮아요. 많지않아서 문제지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 진짜 궁하면 솔라리스에 젠투 프리픽스를 얹으면 되구요...
<bluedusk> 그게 소스 가져다 컴파일할때 의존성이나 라이브러리도..
<Seony> 아... 그건 어쩔 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<bluedusk> 정없으면 소스라도 구해다 컴파일해서 돌려야 하는데 참 난감하더라구요.. 우분투는 패키지가 워낙 많아서 컴파일할일이 거의 없어서 편하고
<hanbin973> 그냥 우분투 deb 파일 받은 앞축풀어서 붙혀넣기 ㄷ
<bluedusk> 프비는 리눅스 패키지여도 에뮬레이터? 처럼 커널단에서 지원해서 돌릴수 있어서 ..
<bluedusk> 헠 역시 고수 hanbin973님 (__)
<Seony> 네. 그런건 리눅스를 따라갈 유닉스가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 이번에 vmware4 나왔는데 살까말까 고민 중..
<hanbin973> 다른 배포판 패키지 필요할때 자주 써먹는 rpm deb tar.xz 앞축풀기 신공 ㄷ
<bluedusk> Seony, 그거 말고 그냥 커널단에 kvm 올려서 돌려보세요
<Seony> bluedusk: 맥에서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 세일할 때까지 기다려야겠다..
<bluedusk> 그럼 버박!
<Seony> VMware3 버전을 예전에 $10 주고 구입한 게 있어서 그걸로 쓰고있어요. 역시 vmware가 좋긴 좋더라구요...
<hanbin973> 언젠가부터 Wine 을 실행하면 실행가능파일로 바꿔줘야하는데 CD 안에 있는건 어쩌라고 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> hanbin973, hdd로 카피해서 실행 ㅇ_ㅇ)b
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;
<hanbin973> 귀찮..
<Seony> 채팅하는 게 더 귀찮을 거 같은데...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그냥 스타하는거 포기. ㄷ
<grr> pc를 2대로 해서 한대엔 윈도우를...
<Seony> 서버 리붓해야할 시간이 왔구나...
<hanbin973> 전 오늘 제가 좋아하는 가수 한명 더 찾은걸로 걍 만족 냠
<hanbin973> 제네시스 야들 노래 괜찮네
<drake_kr> 아이폰5 언제나올라나
<drake_kr> 10월 15일 확정인가..
<hanbin973> 별로 바뀌는게 없다네요
<hanbin973> 3.7인치가 딱 적당한데..
<imsu> Seony, 빅오 빅세타 빅오메가 개념 배우실 때 어려웠나요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 4인치 이상으로 나오면 그냥 패드 사야지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 처음 배울 때는 무슨 말인지 조차도 몰랐어
<hanbin973> 4인치 이상은 좀 부담스럽더군요
<hanbin973> 전 딱 3.7 이 좋아열
<imsu> Seony, 아 글쿠나;;
<imsu> 애들이 지금 헤매고 있음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 웬지 아이폰이 크기는 안 바꿀듯 싶은디..
<Seony> imsu: 원래 알고리즘 배우기가 힘들잖아. 쉽게 가르치는 건 더 어려울거고...
<imsu> Seony, 수학과 애들이라 빅오 이런 개념은 아직 의미가 없어서 넘어가려했는데 자꾸 거슬려서 잠깐 설명했거든요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> "고딩때 다 배운거지요? 그래도 한번 더 설명할게요" / 학생들 : "멍.."
<Seony> imsu: 수학과에서는 배워봐야 의미는 없을 것 같긴 한데.... 그걸 전산학이랑 연결시키지 말고 다른 분야랑 연결시켜서 가르쳐봐야겠지
<Seony> 예를 들면, 어떤 일련의 과정을 수행하는데 있어서 왜 O^2이 느린지...
<imsu> 그냥 재미로 교통카드 찍었는데 십분걸리면 누가쓰냐 그래서 그런걸 계산하는거다 대충 하고 넘어갔어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아무리 퀵소트가 복잡해도 속도는 더 빠른지 등...
<drake_kr> 에? 퀵소트가 복잡한거였어요?
<Seony> 구현 자체는 버블소트보다 훨씬 복잡하잖아요.
<Seony> 버블소트는 소스가 겨우 4줄인데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아참 죄송
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을...
<drake_kr> "에? 퀵소트가 복잡한거였어요?" feat. google
<drake_kr> "퀵소트같은걸 쓰면 라이센스 위반" feat. oracle
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 퀵소트 3년간 고객지원! = 오라클 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 퀵이나 버블이나;; 애들은 어려워함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 열심히 칠판에다가 그림 그려줍니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 무슨말인지 모르겟..
<drake_kr> 하긴 알고리즘은 그림이 가장 설명하기가 쉽긴 하지만..
<drake_kr> 문제는 설명하는 사람이 모르면 말짱 꽝이라능
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 난 모르는건가; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> (삿대질) 공부해!
<imsu> 행님이 강의 하슈 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<yemharc> 후으.......안녕하세요
<Ponics_beginner> drake_kr: / ㅋㅋㅋ 아까 겁나 운전중이였슴...
<Ponics_beginner> 밀옹 / 오.. 유명한 밀옹~!
<imsu> 잉? 밀님 있음?
<yemharc> 넵 무능력자로 유명합니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> 아 있구나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 나갔다가 좀 전에 들어왔어요
<imsu> yemharc, 어찌 지내우? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 담배 사러 숑숑 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 그 오픈 거시기는 우야무야됐것네요
<yemharc> 슬슬 정리 단계가 됐슴다
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그것땜에 imsu 님한테 미안해 죽겠어요....
<drake_kr> 죽음으로 사죄하겠다는건가요
<yemharc> 그건 무책임한거라고 봐요...
<yemharc> 사죄도 살아야 하지....ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 올바른 자세입니다.
<Ponics_beginner> 밀옹 / 일단... 죽음으로.... 사죄 하는것이...
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 좀전에 전국적으로 정전됐었나 보네요?
<yemharc> Ponics_beginner: 아니 그러니까 그런건 일 터지고 사임하는거랑 똑같....
<drake_kr> 뭐, 이중에 17일날 가시는분?
<yemharc> 넵 갈 예정입니다. 99% 확정
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 페북에 참가 rsvp 안해놨네요
<Ponics_beginner> 주차 공간이 된다면야.... 일단...
<drake_kr> 2시 끝나면 시간좀 때우다 우리집 가서 겹살이나 굽도록 할까요?
<yemharc> 주말인데 그것도 좋네요
<Ponics_beginner> drake_kr: / 오... 굡살이..... 뜨어어어~!
<drake_kr> imsu가 늦게 와서 행패 부릴지도..
<drake_kr> yemharc: 씨가 그걸 전부 막아주시면 됩니다.
<hanbin973> 앙
<Ponics_beginner> drake_kr: / 어제 설치한 윈도그에 한글 언어팩이 설치가 안되어 있어서... ㅋㅋ 아주 웃겼심... 언어팩은 없는데 왜 한글이 되는지.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> Ponics_beginner: 윈도는 위대한 OS니까요
<drake_kr> 이러지마세요 저는 8 유저입니다.
<drake_kr> c 8.0
<yemharc> drake_kr: 윈도8이 해상도 낮으면 불편해진다는게 진실인가요?
<Ponics_beginner> 흠냐... 쩝...
<drake_kr> 윈도우 말고 c 8.0이요
<yemharc> 그건 또 뭡니까 (...)
<drake_kr> c8이죠
<imsu> 행패를 부리다뇨 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 담배사고 왔는데 뭔말? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 위에부터 읽어봐야 하나
<imsu> 아 오픈 거시기? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 안바쁘면 부려먹을거임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc,  새로운 아이디어가 떠오를말랑함
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋ
<drake_kr> 부루마불 가지고계신분
<yemharc> 일단 이번달까진 봐줘유
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 엔소니에서 만든 게임이나 할까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이제 안드로이드 컨버팅버전만 끝내면
<yemharc> 12월까지 3개 남아유
<yemharc> 음.....그리고 고민해봤는데
<yemharc> 노트북을 팔아야겠어요
<imsu> ??
<yemharc> 아니 이게.... 손도 못대고 삽니다 (...)
<yemharc> 어차피(...) 회사에 있어서 회사컴 쓰고....
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 안드로이드 마켓이 9월부터 핸드폰 결제가 되는군요
<yemharc> 아직 SKT만 가능하고 나머지 2곳은 준비중이네요
<drake_kr> yemharc: 제 노트북 살래염?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그냥 노트북 없이 살려구요 (...)
<drake_kr> 아오 바가지 씌울라캤더니
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 넥S를 뼛속까지 우려먹을 생각입니다.
<drake_kr> 이제부터 레퍼런스폰은 모토롤라에서 나오겠죠?
<yemharc> 글쎄요....
<yemharc> 모토로라는 기술력이 좀.....
<drake_kr> 으음..
<borios> yemharc: 넥 S 쓰세요?
<drake_kr> 셋별보다 기술력이 딸린다구요?
<yemharc> borios: 네
<yemharc> drake_kr: 셋별이 그래도 하드웨어 [조립]은 잘 하잖아요
<meow_andro> drake_kr/벅벅
<grr> 동내 짱인것들 묶어서 킹왕짱인것처럼 보이게 만들기?
<yemharc> grr: ㅇㅇ 근데 껴 들어간 설명서가 ㅄ......
<imsu> 셋별이 머에요? 삼성? ㅋㅋ
<borios> yemharc: 3G 자꾸 죽나요?? 제꺼 요즘에 3G떄문에 죽겠네요..ㅠ 툭하면 죽고.. 꺼져있고...
<drake_kr> 별셋 == 三星
<grr> imsu: 정답
<meow_andro> drake_kr / !
<yemharc> borios: 3G 죽는거 꽤 전부터 그랬는데
<yemharc> ........롬을 갈아치우니 나았습니다 (....)
<imsu> grr, 오 짱개님 ㅎㅇ ㅋㅋ
<borios> ㅠㅠ 아.. 롬 업데이트된거 있나 확인해봐야게쎈요.ㅠ
<yemharc> borios: 아뇨, 전 커스텀 롬인지라......
<meow_andro> drake_kr / 디뜨로이또 메따루시티인가요?
<drake_kr> yemharc: 씨가 말하는 롬이 정펌은 아니겠지요
<grr> go to DMC
<yemharc> 그야 전 일단 폰을 손에 쥐면 제일 먼저 루팅부터 하는걸요 (.....)
<yemharc> 그리고 통신사 어플(오염물질)이 설치된(오염된) 정품 롬을 갈아엎습니다....
<drake_kr> 저같은 애플 유저들은 jailbreak 하면서 불안감을 느끼지만
<imsu> yemharc, 전 그냥 씁니다 귀찮 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안드로이드 유저들은 rooting을 하면서 편안함을 느낍니다
<meow_andro> drakea_kr / 곧 간다능.
<grr> WM는 프로그램을 2천게깔아도 전혀 느려지지 않는데... (...)
<yemharc> drake_kr: 편안함이라기보다 안도감.......
<yemharc> 뭐라고 할까......
<yemharc> 지저분했던 집을 말끔히 대청소한 상쾌함이죠
<meow_andro> drake_kr /... =3
<drake_kr> 일단 오늘은 안 갈거에요
<drake_kr> 내일 갈거임
<imsu> yemharc, 블레이드마스터 5 라는 게임 어떤가요?
<meow_andro> 댁이셨군요 -0-
<yemharc> imsu: 저희 회사에서 작년 겨울에 낸 게임인데
<yemharc> 뭐어, 그럭저럭 할만은 합니다만 딱히 재밌게 할 것도 아니에요
<imsu> 삭제해야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 혹시 옵티머스 빅?
<yemharc> (그게 맞던가)
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 기본설치여서 안되요
<yemharc> 루팅하세요 ㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 뭐 그냥 내비두죠머 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 용량도 많이 남는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 귀찮
<drake_kr> 귀차니즘의 극을 달리는 사람들이 왜 안드로이드를 쓰고 리눅스를 쓰는거여
<imsu> 아; 빨리 강의 준비나 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 유저니깐유 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 귀찮아서?.....
<meow_andro> 오늘 메따루시티에 아무도 없겠군요 ㅡㅅㅡ=3
<drake_kr> imsu는 이번 토요일 참석 못하지..?
<imsu> drake_kr, 지하철 노선도 시간표를 가지고 다니는게 귀찮아 스맛폰 사용 캬캬캬캬
<drake_kr> meow_andro: 어제 모기때문에 잠을 아침에 처자서 오후 3시에 깼습니다..
<Ponics_beginner> 흠하냐냐냐..
<imsu> drake_kr, 토요일이요?
<meow_andro> -0-...
<yemharc> drake_kr: Anti-Mosquito를 가동하세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 jincreator 씨가 무슨 데이라고 하면서 피자퍼먹으러 오래는디
<drake_kr> 그거 별 효과없
<Ponics_beginner> 경기 북부 지역 정전... ㅋㅋ 신호등 불 다 나가고... 차들 엉키고.. 와하냐냐... 신난다.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 빳데리크리
<meow_andro> 뭔 데이인지 너무 복잡해서 기억 못함 =3
<drake_kr> 복잡하진 않은데 기억하기 귀찮
<meow_andro> sfd인거만 기억 =3
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> software freedom day
<drake_kr> 아니 그런날에는 술을 마셔야지 왜 피자따위를..
<drake_kr> 그나저나 콜라는 줄려나..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 콜라대신 생맥주를...
<drake_kr> 캔맥주 몇개 사들고 갈까..
<yemharc> 어라.....
<yemharc> 안드로이드 MSN 메신저가 사라졌네요
<yemharc> 안드로이드만 지원 쏙 빼버렸네...
<grr> drake_kr: 술을 마시자!
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<grr> drake_kr: sw가 탄생을 했으면 흿자가 아니라 술을 마셔야죠 (...)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 근데 너도 한 5년전엔 그냥 힛자였겠지
<drake_kr> 이샛키도 찌들었어..
<drake_iphone> 오옹 되네..
<drake_iphone> 3g로 해봐야지
<drake_iphone> 오..
<drake_iphone> 2ne1짱!
<meow_andro> -0ㅌ
<meow_andro> -0-
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/noodler 여기 블로그 괜찮네요
<jincreator> 아으...졸다 나타났습니다.
<Ponics_beginner> 오...
<Ponics_beginner> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> 아놔.. 휙~!
<jincreator> Ponics_beginner: 안녕하세요.
<meow_andro> 굇수 포닉스 옹 -ㅠ- 하앍.
<meow_andro> Ponics_beginner / 넙죽.
<Ponics_beginner> 저의 비쥬얼이 괴수같기는 합니다... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<jincreator> meow_andro: (__)
<meow_andro> jincreator / ( _ _) 넙죽
<Ponics_beginner> ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<Ponics_beginner> 비쥬얼만 보는 이 더러운 세상... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<jincreator> 에이, 그렇지 않아요.
<grr> jincreator: 거짓말하면 머리에 뿔나요
<jincreator> grr: 거짓말하지 마세요.
<Ponics_beginner> jincreator: / 진정 17일날 동국대에 괴수 부대 출현을 원하는거삼 ? 가서 물 지대로 흐리고 진상 지대로 피우길 원하는 거삼 ? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> Ponics_beginner: 언니들이 나타나도 그러실 건가요?
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<bluedusk> 언니들!!
<Ponics_beginner> jincreator: / 언니들 있으면 진상 콤보가 나올지도.. 전번 딸려고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 으익! 말 한마디에 사람들 반응이...
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 무슨일이 있더라도 가서
<bluedusk> 꼭 피자를 먹겠..
<jincreator> 네, 그건 괜찮습니다. 사람이 많이 올수록 저희는 좋아요.
<bluedusk> 저 근데 간다고 하고 못가면 남는 피자 집으로 혹시 퀵배달이라도 안되나요..
<bluedusk> ....................
<jincreator> 가능은 한데 배송비가 선불입니다.
<Ponics_beginner> jincreator: / 피자는 넉넉하게 준비 한거삼 ? ㅋㅋㅋ 피자에땅 같은 피자를 시키면 피자에 있는 토핑수 만큼 괴롭혀 줄꺼심.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 뭐가 문제인거야 젠장 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr, 오늘의 과업 포기 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluedusk> imsu, 한전이 문제임
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 울집은 정전인데 회사는 정전안됨
<bluedusk> 이럼ㄴ일헌ㅇ리ㅗㅓ맺ㄷ서ㅗ59ㅓ냐차러ㅠ내ㅠ머
<imsu> 오늘 무슨일있나요?
<imsu> 아 정전이구나;;
<jincreator> Ponics_beginner: 동국대 현지인(?)들의 추천을 받아 파파존스 올미트 라지가 들어오며 토요일날 아침에 주문할 거기 때문에 준비량은 걱정하지 마십시오.
<imsu> 정전때는 트랜스포머엔가 나오는 자기 집에 발전기 돌리는 애가 필요;; ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아침에 주문하면 늦지 않나요 전날쯤에는 준비해야...
<bluedusk> imsu, 님도 토욜날 오심?
<jincreator> bluedusk: 제가 알기로 법적으로 남은 전력이 일정 수준 이하로 떨어지면 강제로 몇몇 지역을 끊을 수 있는 걸로 알고 있는데 지금 그게 발동되서 그런 것 같아요.
<imsu> 토요일이 무슨 날인데요?
<bluedusk> 피자먹는날
<bluedusk> .........
<jincreator> bluedusk: 이미 예산을 지원해주는 진흥원과 말이 다 되었습니다.
<imsu> 아 ~
<imsu> 그날이구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 상황봐서요 ;; 아마 못갈 확률이 크네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluedusk> 전 가도 아는사람이 없어서 걍 조용히 피자나 먹다가 올듯한..
<jincreator> imsu: 끙...아쉽네요.
<drake_kr> imsu는 2차를 가면 됨
<jincreator> bluedusk: 저 가요(...)
<bluedusk> 누군지 모른다는...
<bluedusk> =3=3=3=3
<bluedusk> ㅌㅌㅌ
<jincreator> bluedusk: 횟집에서 한번(...) 뵜었습니다.
<drake_kr> (씨잌) jincreator 씨는 소주를 마시지 못하니 아쉽군요?
<bluedusk> (이미 도망간)
<jincreator> drake_kr: 대신 음료수가 있잖아요.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> jincreator: 씨가 고기를 구우면 되겠군요
<jincreator> 음...근데 고기가 나올지 숯이 나올지는...
<grr> jincreator: 설마 홈플러스 핏자는 아니겠지요오 (...)
<Ponics_beginner> 홈플러스 피자 까지는 봐줌.. 일단.. 사이즈가 크니.
<Ponics_beginner> 하지만.. 피자에땅 피자는 용서가 안됨... ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 파파이스 올미트 라지라니까요!
<jincreator> 아까도 말했는데...
<Ponics_beginner> jincreator:  / 파파이스 ? 훔.... 파파존스로 잘못 읽었다는.... 이런 난독증... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<bluedusk> 전 문근영 피자가 좋은데..
<jincreator> 아, `케이크 커팅식도 하기 때문에 케이크도 조금씩 드실 수 있을 거에요.
<bluedusk> 문근영 피자가 안되면 문근영이라도...
<bluedusk> .......
<jincreator> 찾아보니 문근영 피자는 미스터피자군요.
<drake_kr> 음료는 제로코크입니까
<jincreator> 음료는 아직 말 안했는데...
<jincreator> 제로코크가 마음에 드세요?
<drake_kr> 그건 절대 빼라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 맛도없고 다이어트에 하등 도움도 안되고
<jincreator> 알겠습니다. ㅋ
<Ponics_beginner> jincreator: / 무알콜 음료 제공 되는 건가효 ? 무알콜 음료는 빼주세요.. 유알콜 음료로....
<grr> jincreator: 웨팅어 무알콜 맥주!!!
<borios> 맥주필수요
<grr> 우리가 스스로 사가면 입구에서 보이콧 당하나요?
<borios> 자유알코올데이
<Ponics_beginner> jincreator: / 콜라와 비슷한 흑맥주로 해주세요... 남들이 보면 마치 콜라처럼 보이기 땀시.. ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 앑코올에 대한 문의가 빗발치네요.
<jincreator> 예산안에 주류를 넣을 수 있을 지 모르겠습니다.
<borios> 자체반입
<jincreator> 음...대학교 강의실에서 술을...
<yemharc> "저희 업소(?!)는 외부 음식물 반입을 금지합니다"
<drake_kr> 머 적당히 하고 2차 가면 되잖아요
<borios> ..;; 수업시간에 뒤에서 컵에다가 맥주담아놓고 마신적있는데.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 음주가 그렇게 중요하시다면 한번 논의해보겠습니다만...
<drake_kr> jincreator: 씨는 와서 고기를 구워주세요
<jincreator> 결과는 장담 못하는 =3
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<borios> 근데 아마.. 전 뒷풀이 는 참석못할듯요.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ
<jincreator> borios: 그건 괜찮아요. ^^;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 저도 당일 뒷풀이까지는 어떻게 될 지 모르겠네요.
<borios> 세미나던 컨퍼런스던 꽃은 뒷풀이인데..엉엉엉
<jincreator> 응? 그랬었나?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 당연한것 아니었나요
<nexusz99> 뒷풀이가 본게임이죠.
<jincreator> 게다가 이번 행사 뒤에는 대학 LUG에서 총회가 있다고 해서 뒷풀이까지는 생각을 못한 것 같네요.
<yemharc> 분도님은 "세미나 한다고 뒷풀이 시간 잡아먹을거면 세미나 때려쳐!!"라고 분연히 말씀하셨죠
<nexusz99> 아 총회 4시부터인가 그렇던데..;;
<jincreator> nexusz99: 그러고보니 대학LUG에 속한 LUG 회원이시랬죠.
<nexusz99> 네에;;;;;
<nexusz99> 활동은 0 지만..
<jincreator> 앗, 그럼 이번주 토요일이 첫 활동이네요!
<grr>  /_\
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎ 근데 총회 참석여부가 불투명해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어제 LUG동방가봤더니 거의 활동을 안하시더라구요...ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ
<jincreator> 그럼...쿠데타를 일으켜서...회장 자리를 차지하시고...=3
<drake_kr> 굿굿
<bluedusk> 굳굿
<nexusz99> ㅋㅋ 회장형이 총회갈래? 라고 하시긴했는데 세미나 끝나고 곧바로 프로젝트가...으허응허으헝
<drake_kr> jincreator씨가 의외로 사회주의활동가의 기질이 있어요
<nexusz99> 잠수병으로 남아야지. 가끔 산소필요하면 빼꼼
<jincreator> drake_kr: 응? 그런가요? ^^;
<nexusz99> 간첩신고 111
<jincreator> 설마 지금 걸고 계시는 중은...
<nexusz99> 절.대.시.계....ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 대충 집에서 30분 거리네.. 동대입구..
<jincreator> 실제 파티 장소는 충무로가 더 가깝다고 하네요.
<Ponics_beginner> jincreator: / 충무로 역인가효 ?
<Ponics_beginner> jincreator: / ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지하철로는 20분 ㅋ
<jincreator> " 수도권전철 3·4호선 충무로역 1번출구에서 학교 후문 통해 행사 장소까지 10분 거리." 라고 하네요.
<Ponics_beginner> jincreator: / 차로 10분 ?
<drake_kr> 역시 천재님은 다르십니다
<jincreator> 에이, 걸어서 10분이겠죠.
<Ponics_beginner> 마치 아파트 분양 광고 같다능...
<Ponics_beginner> 역에서 10분...... 차로...
<drake_kr> 졸라게 뛰어서 10분이라니..
<Ponics_beginner> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 똥국대학교
<drake_kr> 된장국대학교
<drake_kr> 예비역들의 별명이겠군
<grr> 저희집 근처가 동국대 경주 캠퍼스 - -
<bundo> 카카게 삽시다 ^^;
<jincreator> bundo: Launchpad Korean Translators 그룹 만들었습니다. 오늘 Launchpad Translation team으로 인정받았습니다.
<bundo> 굿 수고했슴 노고에 감사함...
<jincreator> 근데 멤버가 1명...
<lyuso> 수고하셨습니다.
<jincreator> 1명=멤버=오너=나(...)
<bundo> 피자 값 어디서 오는지 알지?
<jincreator> 네, 진흥원이요.
<bundo> 그거 1억 예산 타낸거 아시면 됨
<bundo> 근데유
<lyuso> .......
<jincreator> 네, 말씀하세요.
<bundo> 그냥 알아서 하면 되요 내가 가서 대장하라고 한건 결정도 하라는거에요
<bundo> 나 좀 지금은 한가하나 낫에 좀 정신없어유
<bundo> 스스로 알아서 결정 !!! 헤헤
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 헛... 분도님... 오셨군효...
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다. 요즘 바쁘신가 보네요.
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 반갑습니다. 분도님
<bundo> 떄 딱느라 바뻐요
<jincreator> (...)
<lyuso> 스스로 결정해야죠 뭐.....
<bundo> Ponics_beginner, 방가 ... 하려는이들 경험 하게 잘 지켜주세유
<jincreator> 참, 사이트에 글 올렸으니 공지로 해주세요. 이건 제가 스스로 할 수 있는 게 아닌지라...
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 네? 무슨 말씀이신지 ?
<Ponics_beginner> 전국구 주유소옹 ./ 헉... 주유소옹...
<bundo> jincreator,  모텔서 오후 2시에 전체 공지 했심
<bundo> 안드로이드로 .. 히히
<lyuso> 네. 주유소입니당.
<grr>  /_\
<jincreator> bundo: 감사합니다.
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 분도님 무슨 말씀이신지 ? ??????
<bundo> Ponics_beginner,  대학생들 하는거 비판보다 협조 하시란거에요
<lyuso> jincreator, 이제 열심히 해보세요. =)
<bundo> 드라케 하고 맞장구 치지 말구
<grr> 저요! 파릇파릇한 대학생 여기있어요!
<lyuso> 얼마 안남은 lyuso 라서... 다들 열심히 즐기면서 운영되길 바래봅니다.
<Ponics_beginner> bundo: / 분도님. 제가 뭐 알아야.... 비판을... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 저는 그냥... 조용히... 피자를 입에 물고만 있을... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;; 먹는것 앞에서는.,,,,,
<lyuso> 대구 못벗어날듯
<bundo> grr, 정신연령이 대딩인듯
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> lyuso: 감사합니다. 내년에는 대구에서도 열 수 있으면 좋겠네요.
<lyuso> 아마 그런건 서울에서 하는게 좋아요..... 필터링이 되거든요......
<lyuso> 돈 없는 사람은 참석불가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 한자리에서 계속 하는게 안정되고 좋아요.......
<jincreator> 응? 돈 없는 건 상관 없는데요.
<lyuso> 그건 더 커보면 알게됩니다.
<jincreator> ???
<lyuso> 제가 늘 서울에 갈 때 마다 엄청난 비용을 소모하는 거 혹시 아시는 지 모르겠습니다만.......
<jincreator> 참, 조금 전 제가 있는 지역이 곧 정전된다는 말이 나오네요. 신뢰성은 떨어지는데 혹시 제가 갑자기 나가면 그런가보다 하세요.
<lyuso> 그럴 일 없어요
<jincreator> lyuso: 교통비만 해도 꽤 되겠죠.
<lyuso> 지금 다른 발전소가 가동되어서 안정화 들어가는지라
<lyuso> 더이상 정전될 일은 없을것입니다.
<jincreator> 솔직히 저도 믿지는 않습니다. 그냥 혹시나 해서...
<lyuso> 네......
<grr> T_T
<readytoact> 따학....
<jincreator> readytoact: (_ _)
<readytoact> jincreator: (__) 어익후. 송구;;;
<readytoact> 정전피해 없으시죠 다들?
<lyuso> 있습니다.
<lyuso> 그나저나 안녕하세요. =)
<jincreator> 전 괜찮습니다.
<hacking_u> readytoact, 저도 괜찮...습니다만 학교는 정전되었습니다
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 그거 반가운소식이군요
<readytoact> 학교의 정전;;;
<hacking_u> lyuso, 아 그러고보니 대구시죠....
<hacking_u> readytoact, 내일도 정전이면 휴강인감.... 에휴
<hacking_u> 낮 수업은 휴강일리가 없....
<hacking_u> 근데 오늘 PC방 손님들 피좀 끓었을듯 =_=;;
<lyuso> 네. 대구입니다.
<hacking_u> lyuso, 오늘 최고기온 찍었던데요. 많이 덥나요...
<lyuso> 많이 덥긴 했습니다.
<readytoact> 갑작스런 늦더위에
<readytoact> 좀 당황했죠
<hacking_u> lyuso, 흠... 그런데 정전때문에.... 서버라든가 기계들은 괜찮나요? UPS 있으신가...
<lyuso> UPS 는 과부하 다운, 발전기는 재가동
<lyuso> 뭐 그렇네요
<readytoact> 흐
<readytoact> 전 용산이었는데
<readytoact> 다행이 정전은 안되서
<lyuso> 늘 그렇듯이 인입단 기계가 또 좀 죽어주시고
<hacking_u> readytoact, 사실 그렇긴 하지만 긴장을 늦추어서 그런 면이 없지 않죠. 왜냐면 이상기후 때문에 가을까지 더위가 계속된다는 건 이미 알려졌으니까요....
<readytoact> -_-.. 그러고보니 저희도 건물내 서버가 여기저기 분산되어 있어서..
<hacking_u> readytoact, 중랑구쪽도 정전 안 되었습니다
<readytoact> 요즘 오픈소스로 갈아치우기 프로젝트를 슬슬.. 진행중입니다
<readytoact> 아하하하하
<lyuso> 사실 보면
<readytoact> -_-.. 건물전체에서 저 혼자 삽질을
<lyuso> 어디가 정전될 지는 눈에 보이는지라
<hacking_u> lyuso, 유감을 표합니다... -_-....
<jincreator> readytoact: 참, 아이는 잘 태어나셨다면서요? 축하드립니다.
<lyuso> 가장 처음 정전된것이 (주요 시설 아니면서) and (전기 많이 먹는 ) and (민간시설) 이었거든요
<readytoact> jincreator: 감사합니다.
<readytoact> http://asap.ba.ro
<readytoact> 퇴근하면 산후조리원에서 이러고 놉니다
<readytoact> 오늘 케이블이랑 스피커 챙겨왔거든요 :)
<lyuso> 아. 저도 축하드립니다.
<hacking_u> readytoact, 은근슬쩍 광고 붙은 주소를 주시다니...ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 클릭해도 저한테 돈한푼 안떨어집니다
<readytoact> 안그래도 레이아웃 바꾸면서 떼버릴까 고민중
<hacking_u> lyuso, 으이....
<readytoact> lyuso: 감사합니다.
<readytoact> 요즘 애기엄마가 몸이 많이 안좋아서 오늘도 조퇴했네요.
<hacking_u> readytoact, 그냥 readytoact.tistory.com 이라든가요...
<lyuso> hacking_u, 별 수 없죠
<readytoact> 오픈소스 관련해서 어디 다녀올라그랬는데 약속 취소하고 바로 왔습니다.
<lyuso> 대응 장비가 구리니까.....
<jincreator> 배경이 아드님이신가요?
<readytoact> hacking_u: 간편한 도메인이 좋아서요
<jincreator> ...따님이신가?
<hacking_u> readytoact, 부인께 으쌰으쌰를 전해드립니다!
<hacking_u> jincreator, 아드님
<readytoact> jincreator: 아들입니다.
<readytoact> 저만 모르게 저를 닮았다고 합니다.
<hacking_u> 닮았습니다
<hacking_u> #레알
<readytoact> -_-a
<jincreator> 닮았습니다. +1
<readytoact> 이걸로 아내 영화도 보여주고 좀 쉬게 해주려 했는데
<lyuso> 으음.....
<lyuso> 모르겠습니다
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ.. 일하기 편하군요. 화면이 커서
<lyuso> 네. 두분 다 뵌 적이 없으므로.
<readytoact> 구글링해보세요. -_-ㅋ 나름 유니크한 ID랍니다
<Ponics_beginner> 훔...
<hacking_u> 유니크라기보다 웹 페이지들에 널려 있다든가요....;;;;
<lyuso> Aㅏ.......
<readytoact> ... 사실.. 널부러져있을만큼 흔합니다
<readytoact> 젠장
<readytoact> 조리원 생활을 마치 고시원처럼 살면서 글 좀 적고 있습니다
<readytoact> -_-.. 완전 군대네요. 조리원
<lyuso> 그렇군요....
<readytoact> 면회시간도 제한되고, 때마다 방송해서 밥먹어라, 교육한다, 아기 목욕시간이다
<readytoact> 밤 10이후엔 엘리베이터로 1층 내려가면... 다시 올라올 방법이 없습니다.
<readytoact> 버튼이 잠겨서
<readytoact> 컵라면 하나도 사러나가지 못하는군요.
<lyuso> 네에.....
<hacking_u> readytoact, 으이...
<readytoact> ?.?
<readytoact> 잉.. 누가 내 글을 퍼가셨네
<readytoact> 프롬프트에 닉이 그대로 뜨네;;;
<readytoact> 구성도 그리는데 비지오만한게 없네요
<readytoact> -_-... 우분투에서 너무 버벅대네
<hacking_u> readytoact, wine인가요
<grr>  /_\
<lyuso> wine 이겠죠
<lyuso> Microsoft Visio 인데...
<readytoact> hacking_u:  네. 비지오 패키지만 따로 와인으로 돌렸습니다.
<readytoact> 제가 쓰는 노트북이  x41이라
<readytoact> 버철이나 이런걸로 돌리기엔.. 숨넘어갑니다
<hacking_u> X61 쓰면서 불평해서 죄송합니다.... ㅜㅜ
<lyuso> 펜티엄 4 시더밀이라
<lyuso> 공감합니다.
<hacking_u> 근데 X41은  명작이니까 성능같은 건 감내....
<hacking_u> jincreator 노트북도 펜티엄이라 VT도 안되고 해서 공감할겁니다 =_=
<readytoact> 우분투 돌리고 잘 습니다.
<readytoact> 이걸로 서버관리 원격제어, 관제.. 다합니다 ;;;
<lyuso> 모든게 무거워져서 업글하고싶다는 생각이 간절한데.....
<jincreator> hacking_u: 그래도 펜티엄 4 세대는 아니다. 상표만 펜티엄이지 모델명도 T로 시작해.
<readytoact> 전 응가하고 샤워나 해야겠습니다.
<grr> 퇴근준비하러 ㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<Seony> 혹시 시간복잡도 문제 좀 도와주실 분 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 어우... 정전 한방 먹으니 치명타...
<jincreator> meow_andro: 그쪽은 정전 피해가 갔나 보군요.
<meow_andro> 아파트 허브가 나갔는데 ㅋㅌ 직원들 퇴근.
<Seony> 시간복잡도에서 10n^4 + 20000n^2 + 32 = O(n^6)라고 하는데 어떻게 이렇게 되는 건가요? 혹시 아시는 분...
<Ponics_beginner> 헉.. 써니님 이다..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<Ponics_beginner> 써니님 / 그간 안녕 하셨습니까? 넙죽...
<Seony> Ponics_beginner: 넵 잘 지냈습니다. 제가 그간 몇번 irc에서 인사를 드렸는데 아무 말씀 안하시더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_beginner> 써니님 / 아.. 제가... 창을 내려 놓고 있으면.. 잘 못봐요.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony>   아 그렇군욘..
<meow_andro> 음 시간 복잡도 문제라 ...
<meow_andro> 10n^4+20000n^2ë©´
<meow_andro> 아무리 높게 나와도 O(n^4)가 나오는데 누가 그걸  풀은건가요 ㄱㅡ
<Seony> meow_andro: 그걸 증명하는 문제인데요. 푸는 게 아니라...
<meow_andro> 증명하는 문제라면 틀렸다고 결론을 내야 ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 그게 틀린 문제가 아니라서요...
<meow_andro> 시간복잡도가 아주 기본적인 문제이긴 한데 수학처럼 더하고 빼는 문제가 아니예요
<Seony> 네. 그건 저도 알고있는데, Big-O가 성립하는 조건을 나열하면서 당연히 그렇단 식으로 모모씨가 설명해서요 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 실행횟수 n에 대해서 몇제곱이 된다는건 몇제곱이란 의미가 루프의 차원이거든요
<meow_andro> 최대 루프의 차원이 결국 시간복잡도로 결정되는건데
<meow_andro> 그렇다면 O(n^6)는 틀린 답이죠
<Seony> 일단은 교수가 그렇게 문제를 냈어요. 증명을 하고나서 그게 tight upper bound인지 아닌지 설명도 하래요.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 저 왔습니ㅏㄷ ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 빅 오메가도 있고 빅 세타도 있는데 ...
<Seony> imsu: 음... 이메일 봤지?
<meow_andro> 보통 빅오 표기법은 단순히 평균적인 복잡도를 표현할때 쓰죠 ...
<meow_andro> ITA책에 증명 방법이 설명이 되어 있긴 한데 ...
<meow_andro> 그책 첫장 전체를 완전히 이해를 하시는게 중요
<Seony> 음... 일단 임수 설명부터 들어봐야지 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 증명이란건 결국 참 거짓을 판별하라는거군요 ..
<Seony> 수학쌤이니 기대해봐야죠 ㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 머가 헷갈리시는건지 ;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 무조건 맞다틀리다가 아니니...
<imsu> 기대하시면 안되는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 헷깔린다는 게 아니라, Prove that f(n) = 10n^4 + 20000n^2 + 32 is O(n^6) 이해가 안된다는 거야.
<imsu> 그냥 대략적인 개념으로는요
<Seony> 내 상식으로는 O(n^4)가 되야하는데...
<imsu> 빅오라는건 물건을 예로 들면
<imsu> 아까 말씀드렷듯이 핸드폰을 담는 박스를 구한다라고 생각하시면 되요
<imsu> 핸드폰 담는데 핸드폰에 딱 맞는 박스를 쓸 수도 있지만 라면 박스 뭐 냉장고 박스 이런거 다 써도 상관없잖아요
<imsu> 최소 핸드폰보다는 큰 박스를 찾아야겠다
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그걸 빅오라고 대충 이해하시면 편할것 같네요
<imsu> 그니까 그 문제는 n^4 가 되어도 되고 n^5 , n^6 기타등등 뭐든지 성립합니다.
<Seony> 그래서, 시간복잡도에서는 항상 최고차항을 빅오로 보고 나머지는 무시하는데, 어떻게 저 식에서 빅오가 n^6이 될 수 있냐는 거지
<imsu> 아니에요
<imsu> 정의는 그렇지 않아요
<imsu> O(g(n)) = f(n) 이면 모든 양의 상수 c에 대하여 n > n0 이고 f(n) ≤ c g(n) 인 n0가 존재한다.
<imsu> 순전히 정의로만 ㅂ세요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> n0 와 c 만 찾을 수 있다면 무조건 빅오입니다.
<Seony> 음... 시간복잡도를 그렇게 복잡하게도 본단 말이야?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 그래서 오메가와 세타 개념이 등장하게됩니다.
<imsu> 오메가는 하한 오는 상한
<Seony> 전산학에서 보는 이산수학은 그렇게 까지 안하는데, 수학과에서 보는 이산수학은 좀 더 깊숙히 드가나보네..
<jincreator> 헉, 이번 학기 수강 과목 중 이산수학이 있는데...
<imsu> 세타라는건 음.... 오메가와 오를 한번에 같이 포함시킬 수 있느냐
<imsu> 즉
<meow_andro> Seony / ITA 책 가지고 계시죠?
<Seony> meow_andro: ITA책이 뭐에요?
<meow_andro> Mit알고리즘 책이요
<imsu>  n > n0 이고 c2 * g(n) ≤ f(n) ≤ c1*g(n)
<Seony> imsu: 숙제가 달랑 2문제인데, 다른 한 문제는 버블정렬의 복잡도를 계산하는 문제거든. 근데 그렇게 갑자기 난이도가 뛸 리는 없고...
<Seony> meow_andro: 아뇨 없는데요..
<meow_andro> 임수님 말씀하시는 저 기본 내용이
<imsu> 이걸 만족하는 c1, c2 , n0 를 찾을 수 있다면 세타
<meow_andro> 그 책에 고스란히 있어요
<imsu> 난 책없음 ㅠ
<Seony> meow_andro: 숙제가 그냥 자료구조 과목에서 챕터 1에서 잠깐 다루는 내용이거든요...
<meow_andro> 이게 알고리즘 학문에서 복잡도에 관련한 기초중의 기초예요
<Seony> meow_andro: 제가 볼 때는 말씀하신 것처럼 틀린 답으로 적어내야할 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아무튼 그래서 아까 말씀드린 예제가
<imsu> f(n) = 2n + 1 , g(n) = n^2
<imsu> 일 때
<imsu> n0 = 2, c = 2 이면 빅오가 성립하게 되지요
<Seony> imsu: upper bound라는 의미가, 위로 뻗어나가는 그래프란 얘기지?
<imsu> 말그대로 상한
<meow_andro> 최대값.
<imsu> 얼마나 크냐
<Seony> 그렇다면, 10n^4 + 20000n^2 + 32 에서 빅오가 성립하게 되는 조건은 n0이랑 c값이 어떻게 나오는 거야?
<meow_andro> imsu / 혹시 그 참고할만한 그래프 바로 찾아볼 수 있지 않나요?
<imsu> 음;;
<imsu> meow_andro, 네?
<meow_andro> 빅오 빅세타 빅오메가 그래프 있을텐데
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 그걸 그대로 보시면 힘들죠
<meow_andro> 그 정의랑 그래프 같이 나온거 있죠.
<imsu> Seony, 그래서 양변을 n^4 로 나눠보세요
<imsu> 아니다
<imsu> 10으로 일단
<imsu> 양변이 아니구나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 연습장에 정리 좀 할게요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<meow_andro> 그래프로 보시면 한방에 이해 가능하실텐데 ...
<Seony> 이해보단 숙제의 답이... ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> cg(n)을 기준으로 f(n) 그래프는 랜덤하게 오르락 내리락 하면서 결국 상향으로 뻗어나가는 모양새가 되죠.
<Seony> 어차피 시간복잡도라는 것에 대한 개념은 이해하고 있고, 이 수업에서도 이걸 공부하는 과목은 아니라서 그냥 빨리 숙제하고 새벽 5시 안에 잠을 자고 싶을 뿐이에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 이게 풀이 법이 맞을지는 모르겠어요 제 방식이니 쩝;;
<meow_andro> 여기서 f(n)의 그래프가 cg(n) 과 접하고 그 이후부터 상향이냐 하향이냐에 따라 빅오냐 빅오메가냐가 결정돼요
<imsu> Seony, 제 방식대로 갑니다 그럼 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<meow_andro> 접하는 마지막 점을 n0
<meow_andro> 그 이후는 임수님 설명하신 내용 그대로 입니다
<imsu> Seony, 10n^4 + 20000n^2 + 32 <= c n^6 인 c 와 초기값 n0 를 찾으면 된다.
<imsu> n^6 으로 양변을 나누고 좌변을 2로 묶는다 (2로 묶는건 계산의 편의를 위해서 ㅎㅎ )
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 2( 5/n^2 + 10000/n^4 + 32/n^6) <= c
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<imsu>  5/n^2 + 10000/n^4 + 32/n^6) <=c/2
<imsu> 이렇게 되는게 더 편하겠네요
<meow_andro> 32 -> 16
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어차피 안중요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 음 그 다음 이야기를 들어보고 싶군요
<imsu> 중요하구나
<imsu> 제일 편한거 부터 시작하면
<imsu> 첫번째 항이 1보다 작으려면 n>=4 ,
<imsu> 두번째는 n>=10,
<imsu> 세번째는 n>=2
<imsu> 우항은 c>=2
<imsu> 골자는 좌항을 1보다 작게 만들고 우항을 1보다 크게 만들면 성립
<imsu> 그 값에 대응하는 n 과 c 를 찾아주면 성립
<imsu> 따라서 n0 > 10 이고 c>2 이면 빅오 성립
<imsu> 맞나 몰라 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<meow_andro> ㅡㅠㅡ ...
<Seony> 그러면, 여기서
<Seony> tight upper bound를 결정하는 요소는 어떤 거야?
<imsu> 빅세타
<meow_andro> g(n) = n^6?
<imsu> meow_andro, ㅇㅇ
<imsu> Seony, n^6 보다 더 작은 박스 있냐? 물어보는것
<imsu> 이렇게 생각하시면 될거 같은데용
<Seony> n^6이라면 그게 빅오인지 성립하는 걸 물어보는 것이고, 그게 결국 빅세타는 아닌거 아냐?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 왜냐면 n^4 이 빅세타이기 때문이죠
<Seony> 음... 그렇구나...
<imsu> 아무튼 빅오는 c 하고 n0 가 존재하느냐 존재 하지 않느냐를 물어보는거라서
<imsu> c 와 n0 는 거의 무한대 수준이죠 쩝;;
<imsu> 저기 위의 부등호는 대략 쓴거라 맞게 고쳐쓰셔야 할거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 도와줘서 고마워. 그 정도 설명이면 충분할 거 같아
<imsu> Seony, 된겁니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony,  첫번째 항이 1보다 작으려면 n>=4 ,
<imsu> <imsu> 두번째는 n>=10,
<imsu> <imsu> 세번째는 n>=2
<imsu> <imsu> 우항은 c>=2
<Seony> 그 정도 설명해줬으면 나머진 내가 알아서 해야지
<imsu> 요기
<imsu> 그냥 >
<imsu> 요놈 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> > 요놈으로 ㅋ
<Seony> 배고플텐데 가서 밥 먹어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래서 c =2,  n0 = 11 이면 빅오 성립
<imsu> c =1 인 경우도 n0 = 12 면 되겠군요
<Seony> 위에서부터 설명해준걸 천천히 보면서 풀어봐야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 12면 안됨 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> n0가... 커지면 낭퍀ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> c =1 인경우는 좌항이 1/2 보다 작아야하니깐 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> meow_andro, 어차피 증명인데요 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 박스만 찾아주면 끝~!! ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> Seony: 거긴 지금 새벽 4시가 넘었군요. 빨리 주무시는 게 좋을 듯 합니다.
<imsu> 문제에서 n 에 대한 범위가 없기 때문에 무한데 빅오 성립 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> jincreator: 숙제 하고 자야되서요 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 그래프 상 증명으로는 n0가 이상하게 찍히죠 ..
<imsu> Seony, n에 대한 범위 존재하면 조냉 복잡합니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> jincreator: 이산수학은 원래 사람 잠을 안재우는 학문이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 당근이지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 어제 괜히 빅오 얘기 꺼냈다가 학생들 죄다 수근수근 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안할걸~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> Seony: 이번 학기에 이산수학 듣는 사람에게 그런 말씀 하시면 전 어떻합니까 ^^;
<meow_andro> jincreator 증명 하는것부터 일단 머리털뽑기 수련 =3
<imsu> meow_andro, 제가 증명하는건 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;; 완전 호좁질 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> jincreator: 웃기는 건, 이산수학을 잘해도 실제 프로그래밍에서는 뭐 인생을 바꿀만큼 크게 도움되진 않는다는 점...
<meow_andro> 뭐 과학이건 수학이건
<meow_andro> 구라를쳐도 아구리만 맞으면 되죠 (중얼)
<imsu> Seony, 이산수학을 잘해서 프로그래머에게 이렇게 짜라고 지시하면 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 아구리=이빨
<imsu> 수학자들이 할 일인데요 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그말이 정답이군 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어차피 헤더는 수학자임 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 프로그래머는 손과 발 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 알고리즘쪽 증명할때보면 수학자 아닌데도 수학자를 넘봐야 하는 부분도 있어요
<meow_andro> 전산학은 그게 좀 괴랄함
<imsu> Seony, 암튼 도움이 되셨으면 하는데 잘 되었나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 원체 증명이 허접스러워서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 그 정도면 돼. 더 이상은 무리데스네.
<meow_andro> 논문에 들어갈 정도의 증명이 되려면 허접스러우면서 간단해야 =3
<meow_andro> 뭔가 뽀대가 살짝~=3
<imsu> meow_andro, 논문에 내용에 맞추기 위헤서 수식을 전개하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 수식이 너무 복잡하면 인기가 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘 되는데요~~!!! 어떻게~~!! 그냥 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 이렇게 하면 안되니깐 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 수식 ...그거 그냥 모델이쟈나요 =3
<meow_andro> (언니모델?)
<imsu> meow_andro, 때론 수식으로 증명 안되는 경우가 있지요 celp 같은 경우가 대표적인거 같던데 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 뭐 수식을 뒤엎어버리는 인체구조? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 수식으로 증명이 안되고 있는 난제가 있긴 한데 ...
<meow_andro> 인체구조는 ... 말 그대로 거대한 프랙탈 결정체라 ㄱㅡ
<meow_andro> 사람이 인식하고 느끼고 말하고 글쓰는 속도는 실로 엄청나다고 볼 수 밖에 ...
<meow_andro> 컴퓨터로 사람 흉내내본다고 한지가 벌써 20년이 되어가는데 아직도 흉내내는게 덜됨 ㄱㅡ ...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 문제는 사람마다 구조가 다른데 있지요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 인공지능에 수백억 뿌렸는데 결론은 "답이 안나옴"ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거기에는 특허권 문제도 있고 복잡합니다 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> (애플만세=3)
<meow_andro> =3
<meow_andro> ...
<meow_andro> 전애플때문에 망했다능 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 이미 인공지능이 만들어 졌을지도 다만 특허법 때문에 시장에 못나오는 경우는 허다하죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하나의 완성품에는 수백개에서 수만개의 특허가 들어가니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 언제 법으로 다 해결한담 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 아마 사람 하나 맹글려고 하는데 필요한 특허가 수백만개 될거예요(중얼)
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 기술적인거 떠나서 마틴루터 전기 하나 만드는데도 저작권 및 초상권 기타 등등 해서 어마어마하게 걸렸드랬죠 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 만들고 말 달리자를 부르면 해결되나 ...
<meow_andro> "닥치고 내말 들어 우리는 달려야해"..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 어디서 보니까 현재 우리가 그냥 무의식적으로 듣는 음악도 다 따지면 저작권 걸린다는 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 달리는데 열심히 마이클 짹슨 브레이크 댄스.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 네 ㅋㅋ 길거리 가게에서 mp3틀어주는거 저작권 위반이죠
<imsu> 그래서 과연 몇초까지가 저작권에 안걸리냐고 소송이 일어나기도 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> meow_andro, 작곡할때요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 네 맞아요 ㅋㅋ 패턴 반복되어도 저작권 걸려요 ㅋ
<imsu> 작곡할 때 그 음악들이 기존에 나와있는 음악에 찾아보면 다 비슷한 반주다보니
<meow_andro> 원작자 허가나 동의를 받으면 합법임
<imsu> 잘 나가는 음악에 소송거는일도 태반이라고 하더군요
<imsu> 근데 음악이라는 것도 원작자가 수도 없이 많잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 합법이 될 수 있는 방법은 그것 뿐이예요
<imsu> 수도 없이 많은 원작자와
<imsu> 이미 표면에 잘 드러나지 않는 원작자
<imsu> 그 걸 찾기는 거의 불가능하죠
<meow_andro> 가령 음원 하나가 있는데 이거 일부를 따쓰려고 한다 (힙합 음악에)
<imsu> 찾더라도 일일이 다 협상을 받아야 하니 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 그럴 경우 원작자 찾아가서 이부분 짤라다가 이런식으로 음악을 만들어보려고 하는데 괜찮겠냐?
<meow_andro> 물어봐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그걸 언제 다해 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 전 그걸 해본적이 있는데 다행스럽게도 그 선생님이 좀 너그러우셔서
<meow_andro> 한방에 OK됐지 안그랬으면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우훗~! ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 꺼져=3
<meow_andro> 그랬을듯
<meow_andro> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 작업해야하는데 노닥거리고 있음 ㅠㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 영어로 쓸려니 어렵다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그냥 이렇게 해서 이렇게 된다 하면 안되나요? ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 간혹 이런일도 있긴해요 음악같지 않은걸 만드는데 내껄 쓰는게 아깝다고 =3
<imsu> so 가 원서에는 제일 많이 쓰이던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> meow_andro, 음악하시나요? ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 6년전인가 7년전에 작은 프로젝트를 해본적이 있어요 ㅋ
<imsu> 오호~ 뭔데요?
<meow_andro> 신디가없어서 미디로 반주를 만들었긴 했지만..
<imsu> 작곡하신거에요?
<meow_andro> 힙합 장르 쪽으로
<imsu> 캬~~
<meow_andro> 작곡은 아니고 대부분 피쳐링이죠.
<imsu> 그럼 큐베이스나 이런거 쓰신건가요?
<imsu> 멋지다! ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 그때 큐베이스 쓰실줄 아는분이 제가 만든걸 다듬어주셨어요
<imsu> 아하~
<meow_andro> 근데 크게 달라지진 않더군요
<meow_andro> 케이크워크 소나로 넘어갈때적이었는데
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 예민한 사람만 알겠지요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 시퀀싱노가다 한거 생각만해도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 청취 테스트 하는데 귀가 미치도록 멍한적이 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 그거 하루 웬쥉일 함 해봤더니 귀에서 환청이 들림 ㅡㅡ;
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돌아버리는 줄 알았어요
<imsu> 무쉬라 테스트라고 했었나 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 암튼 자다가 귀에서 피아노 소리가 들려서 깬적도 있어요 -0-
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 고생하셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 해보면 재밌긴 하더군요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro>  시간나면 작곡다운 작곡 함 해보고 싶긴 한데
<imsu> 큭;; 기타는 기본으로 하실듯 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 한국에는 제가 만들 곡을 소화할 수 있는 밴드가 없는걸로 알고 있
<imsu> 잉
<meow_andro> 기타는 안치고 신디하고 드럼을 하는데
<imsu> 어렵나요?
<meow_andro> 악기가 하나가 없어요 =3
<imsu> 소화한다는 의미가; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 드럼 배우고 싶다~~! ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 파트가 부족해서 소화가 안됨
<imsu> 전자 드럼 몇번 두드려 봤는데 재밌더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 실력이 부족하단 얘긴 절대 아니고
<meow_andro> 파트가 꼭 한두개씩은 빠져있더군요
<imsu> 아 예를 들면 키보드 뭐 이런거 말씀하시는거죠?
<meow_andro> 투 일렉에 원 베이스 신디 두개 깔고 EWI에
<meow_andro> 풀 드럼셋 하나
<imsu> 켁~!
<imsu> 그런건;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나같아도 안함 ㅋ
<meow_andro> 그리고 가끔은 트럼펫이나 플룻도 들어갈듯?
<meow_andro> 티스퀘어 같은 밴드에 맞죠.
<meow_andro> 일렉이 동일프레이징을 하는게 아니라
<meow_andro> 바하 인벤션 식으로 나갈듯?
<imsu> 가끔 라이브 카페가서 놀아요 아는 형님가게에서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 일렉도 멋지던데 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 일렉이 진짜 간지나요 ㅋ
<imsu> 전 밴드 자세한건 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 근데 일렉 나갈때 받쳐주는게 없으면 듣기가 좀 흉해요
<imsu> 그냥 대충 이렇게 된다고만 알고 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 일렉 스피커에 아직도 진공관 고집하시는분들 있는데
<imsu> 큭큭
<meow_andro> 들어보니까 소리가 좀 뭐랄까 ...
<meow_andro> 옛날 클럽 느낌 나는데 좀 따뜻한 느낌?
<imsu> 스피커에는 아직 진공관이 최고 아닌가요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 네 최고죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돈 억대로 들이면;;;;;;
<meow_andro> 근데 진공관 부품 하나에 몇십만원 해요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 콘서트 분위기 난다던데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 비몽사몽이라 영문장이 완전 엉터리다
<imsu> 그니깐요 ㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 고생하셨습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 교수도 영어 잘 못하니까 알아먹겠지 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 게다가 한정판임 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 컴터로 쓰신건가요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> Seony, 메일로 보내주세요 확인 좀 해보게 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 수학과에서 쓰는 영어가 좀 어렵긴 하던데 ...
<Seony> 지금 보내줄께. 얼른 읽어봐.
<imsu> meow_andro, 전 개무시합니다 곧죽어도 한글 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 수학과 원서 보다가 눈이 퀭	~ 3 _3)... 했어요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 지금 보냈어. 확인해봐
<Seony> 졸려서 눈도 뿌옇게 보오ㅕ.
<imsu> meow_andro, 전 파인만 원서 사서 보다가 커피 엎지름 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 파인만 아찌 대박이죠 ...
<meow_andro> 강의 녹화된거 어디 있을텐데
<imsu> Seony, 원래 빅오 정의는 절대값 ㅋㅋ 수학과에서는 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 그거 강의 보면 귀막고 봐도 이해가 겁나게 잘돼요
<Seony> 내가 마이너스로 적어놓은 거 있어?
<imsu> 아니요 정의에서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 빅오가 어떻게 되어야 하는곳에
<imsu> 그리고 하나 틀렸음
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 어디
<imsu> so therefore 밑에
<imsu> c/2 아니죠
<imsu> 그냥 c
<Seony> 아... ㅇㅋ
<imsu> 밑에 하나 식을 더쓰셔야 할듯
<imsu> Seony, 원래는 좌변 모두 더해서 1 보다 작게 만든다는 내용 있어야함
<Seony> 적었어
<imsu> Seony, 합이라는 말 적으셨어요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> =============== 이렇게 적지 마시고
<imsu> 빅오라고 적는 방법이 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> O(n) 이거?
<imsu> 네
<Seony>  괜찮아. 책에는 그냥 big-O라고 표기하거든
<imsu> 아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 수학자는 예민함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 이제 자야겠다.
<Seony> 벌써 새벽 5시 11분이야
<imsu> 넵 주무십숑 ㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 아침은 10시에 일어나야겠다. 나이 먹어서 이제 힘들어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래프도 그려주면 정말 아트인데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오랫만에 새벽 5시 넘겼다고, 이제는 눈도 뿌옇게 보여서 모니터가 잘 안보오ㅕ.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 스타 10시간 이상한 증우군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무십숑 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 도와줘서 땡큐. 한국 가서 뇌물주고 온 보람이 있군 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뇌물 쇠독 때문에 못차고 다님 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 앞으론 금으로 차야겠음요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 나중에 또 보자
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 망할놈의 피부 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쿨럭;; 이제 작업 시작해야하나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 잉 그러고 보니 계셨네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> meow_andro, 파인만 강의 좀 굽신 ㅋㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 찾아보고 링크드릴케요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 그게 아마 실버라이트로 되어 있을거임
<meow_andro> (이뭥미망할=3 이 절로 나오는 ...)
<meow_andro> 아 마따...
<meow_andro> 집 허브 나갔구나 ㅡ ㅡ; 인터넷 안되지...
<imsu> meow_andro, 실버 안쓰는디 흑흑
<imsu> 에잉 겜이나 한판 하고 자야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> meow_andro, 담에 뵈면 꼭 부탁드려유 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> MS에서 제공하는거라 ㄱㅡ ...
<meow_andro> imsu , 구브신
<imsu> ??
<meow_andro> 구브신구브신~
<imsu> 구브신이 머에요? ㅋ
<meow_andro> 굽신굽신
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 이만 즐거운 밤 되소서 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-16
<grr> hello
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> jincreator: 제가 장소랑 시간을 까먹어서 그런데.. 다시 한번만 알려주시면 안될까요 -_-;
<grr> 기억력이 0에 수렴해서..
<jincreator> grr: 페북 하세요?
<grr> jincreator: 아뇨 (...)
<grr> 얼굴이 굇수라서 페이스북은 안해요 (..)
<jincreator> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19051
<jincreator> 시간은 9월 17일 토요일 12시부터 14시까지인데 더 길어질 수 있습니다
<jincreator> 서울특별시 중구 필동3가 동국대학교 학림관 2층 J201
<jincreator> 수도권전철 3·4호선 충무로역 1번출구에서 학교 후문 통해 행사 장소까지 10분 거리
<grr> 참가비있나요?
<jincreator> 아뇨!
<grr> 그럼 전 아가씨들을 구경하러 그리로 가볼께요 /_\
<jincreator> ^^;
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 아가씨 없으면 피자만 훔쳐서 들고 집에 가야지
<jincreator> bluedusk: -.-;
<bluedusk> jincreator, 바람직한 자세 아닌가요?
<grr> bluedusk: 바람직한 자세입니다
<grr> bluedusk: 아가씨 없으면 피자 훔쳐서 맥주사서 ㄱㄳ?
<jincreator> bluedusk: 그럼 오셔서 다른 분들에게 말씀드리고 허락 받고 하세요. 바람직한 자세니까요. =3
<bluedusk> 아 내일 심심한데
<bluedusk> 출근이나 할까.
<jincreator> 헉, 출근을 심심할 때 하는 거군요.
<grr> jincreator: 괜찮아요 손은 빛보다 빨라요
<bluedusk> 뭐 그럼
<bluedusk> 후딱 먹고 도망가죠 뭐
<bluedusk> 굳이 가지고 나가지 않아도..
<jincreator> 헉, 빛보다 빠른 손이라니...
<jincreator> 하지만 발이 손을 따라가지 못하면 무용지물
<grr> 즉석에서 우분투 술파티 소모임을 결성한다라거나.. 후비적
<jincreator> 참가자들의 건강도 생각하는 SFD!
<jincreator> 일단 메일링 리스트로 음주 의견을 묻는 걸 보냈습니다. 결과가 나와봤자 뻔하지만 다른 분들 의견 나오면 알려드릴게요.
<grr> 음.. 굳이 공식으로 음주하지 않더라도 뒷풀이로 따로 해도 뭐....(...)
<drake_kr> 내말이.
<jincreator> drake_kr: 오늘 상암동 가세요?
<drake_kr> 가려구요
<jincreator> 음...그럼 부탁 하나만 드려도 될까요?
<drake_kr> 안돼요
<drake_kr> 지금은 안되고 가서
<jincreator> 그럼 부탁 두개만 드려도 될까요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 말해요 -.-
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 내일 오실 수 있나요?
<drake_kr> 뭔 귀찮게 물어보고 그런디야
<drake_kr> 부탁 하나만 들어줄래요? 는 쓸데없는 말임요
<jincreator> 그게 제가 CD를 가져가야 하는데 일주일이 넘도록 사무실을 못 갔다 보니...
<drake_kr> 걍 바로 용건
<drake_kr> 어디에 있는거임?
<jincreator> 문 쪽에 있는 벽장이요.
<drake_kr> 사무실에서 sfd로 cd를 날라다주면 고기를 굽겠다는거군요?
<jincreator> 사무실에서 sfd로 cd를 날라다주면 피자를 공짜로 드리겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 피자는 됐고 고기나 구워요
<jincreator> 올미트 피자인데...
<jincreator> 근데 제가 고기를 잘 못굽는데...결과물을 어찌 드시려고...
<drake_kr> 오?
<jincreator> 숯 아니면 핏물
<drake_kr> 맞으면 해결돼요 그건
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> jincreator:  이따 상암동 가서 전화 할게요
<jincreator> 혹시 12시 전에 도착하시나요?
<jincreator> 무리일 것 같은데...
<jincreator> 제가 12~6시까지 수업이라서요....전화 대신 문자 주세요.
<jincreator> 12~1, 3~6은...교수님 몰래 irc 해보겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 몰래 irc 하지 말고 공부 하세요
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 아이폰5 사태(?!)를 보면
<yemharc> 애플은 살아있는 전설이 되어가는데 왜 전 만져보질 못할까요
<grr> 저도 고기를 못굽는데 항상 굽고 있지요
<grr> (...)
<grr> 중요한건 셔틀의 운명이지 잘굽는지 여부는 상관읍는거 같아요 - -;
<bluedusk> kernel.org 사이트 다운됐네요?
<drake_kr> 그쪽은 자능 시간이니까요
<DarkCircle> 커널사이트랑 안드로이드 사이트가 다운되는게 하루 이틀이 아니네요
<DarkCircle> 아 ... 커널.org는 아마 전에 한번 공격 당한거 때문에 당분간 닫아둔다는 얘기도 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드도 그렇고
<DarkCircle> 망했네요 =3
<grr>  =3
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> hello
<imsu> 오~ 봇물 인사 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu: 안녕하세요. (봇물 인사+1)
<imsu> 넹 ^^
<grr> 이런 인기남
<DarkCircle> imsu / -ㅅ-m 벅벅
<imsu> 오메~ ㅋㅋ
<grr> 인기남이면 술한잔 쏘시는게...?!
<jincreator> SFD에서의 음주는 금지될 것 같네요. 강의실에서 술을 마신다는 것도 그렇고...한 두 분이 마시다 보면 다른 분들에게도 자극(?)이 될 것 같아서요. 게다가 지원해주는 진흥원이나 다른 단체에도 좋은 모습을 보여주고 싶고요.
<yemharc> jincreator: 술 이야기를 너무 진지하게 받아들이신듯한;;
<jincreator> 그냥 확실히 하기 위해서 그런 거에요. 농담어조인 건 저도 알지요. ^^;
<jincreator> 농담에는 진담으로! =3
<grr> ...!!
<yemharc> jincreator: 군대나 가요 췟~
<grr> jincreator: 군대나 가요 췟~
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 군대 이야기만 나오면 할말이 없...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 자 어서 어서 입대를
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 1인당 맥주 한캔으로 한정하면 되죠
<jincreator> 대외적 인상도 관리해야 해서요.
<grr> 파티쫑할떄 2차로 달리죠 /.\
<DarkCircle> 맥주 한캔 정도는 괜찮아요 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 어차피 피자 있으니까 음료수처럼 가볍게 하는거죠
<jincreator> 일단 장소가 강의실인지라...
<DarkCircle> 술은 마시는게 중요한게 아니라 "절제"하는게 중요
<DarkCircle> 아얘 안마시는것도 아니고 양 딱 정해놓고 적당하게.
<drake_iphone> 아졸려
<drake_iphone> 오 imsu다
<jincreator> drake_iphone: 상암동이신가요?
<jincreator> 1시까지 있는 수업이 하나 취소됬네요.
<grr> 이런 등록금 날로먹는 교수..
<drake_iphone> 상암동이면 꼬리가 dmc
<DarkCircle> 교수를 고수로 봤 =ㅅ=
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 그런 고수는 필요없...
<drake_iphone> 흠
<drake_iphone> 공짜어플 나름 쓸만허네유
<drake_iphone> 암튼 내일도 5근부터 시작합니다
<DarkCircle> 고기 다섯근?!
<drake_iphone> 너무 적은가..
<drake_iphone> 네 목삼겹
<DarkCircle> 그 비싼 목삼겹을 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 요즘 돼지고기는 너무 비싸요 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> drake_iphone: 이번엔 몇명 예정인가요?
<drake_iphone> 미국산만 아니면 되잖아요 까칠하시긴
<DarkCircle> 뭐 미쿸산이든 아니든 ...
<DarkCircle> 먹어도 안죽는거라면 지장이 전혀 없습니다만 -ㅠ-
<drake_iphone> 인원수는 현장집계 미니멈은 5명
<yemharc> 내일 끝나고 바로 갑니까?
<drake_iphone> 아뇨 좀 놀다 가려고요
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_iphone> 언제는 그런거 정해놓고 먹었습니까
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음.....문득 떠오른 생각인데
<yemharc> 집배원 작업 편의성을 위해서(?!)
<yemharc> 문패 옆에 QR코드로 주소를 박아넣는겁니다 (.....)
<yemharc> 딱히 문패 옆이라고 하긴 좀 애매하고
<yemharc> 여튼 길 찾기 애매한 곳?
<yemharc> ........근데 그 돈은 누가 내지?
<drake_iphone> 바로 여러분
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 점심 먹으러 갑니다아
<drake_iphone> 예
<drake_iphone> 아웅
<drake_iphone> Dmc 가면 접속하겠습뉘다
<drake_iphone> 터치키보드 죽어
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 그런건 굳이 QR코드를 쓰는게 아니라도 특허로 내셔야 ...
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 제가 특허 붙여봐야 GPL......
<DarkCircle> Apache 라이센스 붙이면 되죠
<DarkCircle> 소스는 오픈하되 특허 기술은 보호 받을 수 있으니까요
<grr> 아파트살면 편해요 (...)
<grr> 겔럭시 지오를 사면 자전거를 무려 3개나 주는군요 ㅡㅡ;
<grr> http://www.todaysppc.com/gong/gong9.php?it_id=1280  좀 쌘듯;
<yemharc> 우와 대박명언!
<yemharc> "요즘 인터넷 기사는 서로 RT한다"
<grr> RT요?
<grr> rt == ㄳ  이건가요?
<yemharc> 아오
<yemharc> 이것들은 "스마트 청구서로 고지서 받으세요" 해놓고
<yemharc> 접속이 안돼면 뭐 어쩌라능겨
<DarkCircle> 접속은 Windows+ie8
<DarkCircle>  ...
<yemharc> .....맛폰 어플인지라
<yemharc> ..떄려치고 티월드 사이트로 봐야겠네요
<drkae_dmc> ls
<yemharc> drkae_dmc: 전자담배를 살까 생각중입니다.
<yemharc> 가격이 많이 싸져서 2달만에 손익분기점을 아득히 초월하는군요
<DarkCircle> ls!!
<DarkCircle> 어음 -ㅅ- ...
<grr> yemharc: 금연하세요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> grr: 그러느니 피고 죽을래요
<DarkCircle> yemharc: 딸기맛.
<yemharc> 전 커피가.......
<DarkCircle> go! to! d!m!c!
<DarkCircle> go! to! d!m!c!
<DarkCircle> = 3333
<drake_dmc> yemharc: 전자담배 산 분들 보니 담배 못 끊던데요
<drake_dmc> 오히려 늘음(ex: 더미로직 최성원님)
<grr> Go to DMC!
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 전 끊으려고 사는게 아니에요
<grr> 금연패치를 못끊는다거나..
<yemharc> 끊을거면 손익분기점 이야기가 나올리가 없죠 :)
<yemharc> 회사에 다른분이 하나 있어서
<yemharc> 잠시 펴봤는데
<grr> 아 금연하면 안되요. 하나둘 금연하시는 분이 늘어나면 제 세금이 늘어나요 - _-
<yemharc> 일단 냄새(x) 향기(o)에서 충동구매 확정
<yemharc> ........허브향이 나더군요
<yemharc> 아, 담배땡겨
<yemharc> orz
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- ...
<grr> ...
<grr> 담배피시는분들 한달에 담배값이 얼마나 나가나요?
<DarkCircle> 하루에 3처넌 나간다고 보시면 ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<drake_dmc> 흠
<drake_dmc> 하루평균 5천원이라고 보는게 맞겠군
<yemharc> 보통 하루 한갑 기준으로 계산해도
<yemharc> 대략 7만원 넘죠
<yemharc> 근데 그보다 더 나갈겁니다
<drake_dmc> yemharc: 문제는
<grr> ....
<DarkCircle> 담배피시는분들은 담배피는건 몰라도 준법정신 하난 투철해요 -ㅅ-
<drake_dmc> 안에서는 전자담배, 밖에서는 일반담배
<DarkCircle> 세금을 아주 꼬박꼬박 잘내주심 .
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<drake_dmc> 그렇다고 일반 담배 양이 줄진 않는듯.. -_
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 아, 그것도 생각 안해본건 아닙니다만, 냉정(?)하고 냉철(??)하게 분석해서
<yemharc> 전 그정도로 니코틴 중독은 아니라고 결론 탕탕!
<drake_dmc> 응?
<yemharc> 이래놓고 2중으로 깨지면 orz
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<drake_dmc> 그럼 그런 전자담배의 도움 없이도 그냥 끊을수 있을텐데요
<yemharc> 진짜 전자담배 그 향 정말 멋져요
<DarkCircle> drake_dmc / 오늘은 언제쯤 퇴실하시나요 -ㅠ-?
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 그러니까 전 전혀 끊을 생각이 없다니까요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 오늘은 한 7시쯤 집에 가려구요
<grr> 어제 날짜 이말년 만화 보셨나요?
<grr> 자양강장제를 닝겔로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 야근왕 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 아 지금가긴 틀렸네 =3
<drake_dmc> 근데 사실
<drake_dmc> 아
<drake_dmc> 오늘 5시엔 여기서 출발을 해야겠구나..
<drake_dmc> 구로동에서 7시..
<yemharc> ?
<drake_dmc> 약속이 있었네
<yemharc> 오호
<DarkCircle> 고기? -ㅠ-?
<drake_dmc> 물고기일수도..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 참치
<DarkCircle> ...
<drake_dmc> 설마 풀떼기는 아니겠지..
<drake_dmc> 우분투 새로운 정의가 탄생하였습니다
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세요
<drake_dmc> 右扮透 오른손을 쥐면 흥한다 <-
<drake_dmc> 어라?
<yemharc> ........
<yemharc> Ben5_Hadoop: 안녕하세요
<drake_dmc> 아 내가 오타였군
<drake_dmc> 友分鬪 / 右扮透
<drake_dmc> 배고픈데 뭘먹지..
<grr> 흿자 or 고기
<drake_dmc> 그건 내일 두개다 먹잖아
<grr> 어허 햄 왜이러세요
<drake_dmc> http://blog.naver.com/noodler
<grr> 내일한다고 오늘 안하란 법이 어딨어
<grr> 머고 먹고 또먹고
<nexusz99_> 냄비 사용에 대한 설문조사 좀 해주세요 http://boo.ac/k0E
<nexusz99_> (학교 과제라고 당당히 말할 수 있어요)
<nexusz99_> 부탁드려요 ~ ㅠㅜㅠㅜㅠㅜㅠㅜㅠㅜㅠㅜㅠㅜ
<drake_dmc> 음?
<drake_dmc> 분도님이 냄비는 잘 알텐디
<nexusz99_> 오 ㅋㅋ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 만약 hosts 파일에 test.com 이란 도메인을 등록해서
<Ben5_Hadoop> ping test.com 이 성공하는데
<bluedusk> 넵
<Ben5_Hadoop> ping sub.test.com 안가는 이유는 몰까요~
<Ben5_Hadoop> ?
<drake_dmc> 음
<yemharc> virtualhost
<bluedusk> sub.test.com은 도메인이 없으니깐 모르는거죠
<drake_dmc> 뭘까요
<drake_dmc> 아니 virtualhost는 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99_> 도메인관리에서 등록해줬나요?
<drake_dmc> dns 세팅 다시 하면 되겠네요
<nexusz99_> dnsever 같은곳에서.
<nexusz99_> 그리고 등록된다음에도 시간이 좀 지나야되더라구요.
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아...
<drake_dmc> 요새 dnsever는 한 3일 걸리는듯..
<drake_dmc> 다들 그거 쓰니까 ㅋㅋ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 그 도메인 정보가 있는 dns 로 resolve.conf 파일 수정했는데
<Ben5_Hadoop> 시간을 줘야 바뀌는건가요?
<drake_dmc> resolve 말고 zone을 바꿔야 할텐데..
<nexusz99_> DNS서버를 직접돌리시는건가요??? 으흠..;; 전 잘 모르겠으니 토스~
<drake_dmc> 도메인업체에서 네임서버를 bind를 굴리고있는 서버로 붙이셨나;
<Ben5_Hadoop> 자체적으로 만든 dns 인데
<Ben5_Hadoop> 제가 설치한게 아니라 -ㅅ-;;
<drake_dmc> 그럼 설치한분을 갈구면 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 결국 갈굼으로 귀결
<Ben5_Hadoop> 그래야겠네요 -ㅅ-;;
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아마 dns zone 설정이 잘못되서
<Ben5_Hadoop> dns 설정한 서버가 그 도메인을 보지 못하는거겠죠?
<drake_dmc> 네
<Ben5_Hadoop> 말이 좀 이상하네요 -ㅅ-
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아 네트워크 ㅠㅠ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 어렵다
<drake_dmc> 흠
<Ben5_Hadoop> 우분투 코리아 9월 세미나 공지는 언제 뜨나요 -ㅅ-?
<drake_dmc> 안떴나..
<drake_dmc> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19059
<bluedusk> 공지 떴던데요?
<yemharc> 24일이에요
<yemharc> 매달 마지막 주 토요일
<drake_dmc> 윈도8 부팅8초라니
<drake_dmc> 펜티엄3에서도 부팅8초 되려나
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아 오늘 떳네요 ㅎㅎ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 우분투 코리아 웹주소
<Ben5_Hadoop> 채널 타이틀에 올려주시면 안되나요 -ㅅ-
<Ben5_Hadoop> ?
<drake_dmc> 흠
<drake_dmc> 왜 여기만 오면 똥이 마렵지
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아 또 아까랑 연관된 질문인데
<Ben5_Hadoop> test.com이 등록된 dns 를 사용하면
<Ben5_Hadoop> test.com 을 hosts파일에 추가 안해도 핑이나 웹접속이 가능한가요
<drake_dmc> Ben5_Hadoop: http://cce.knu.ac.kr/index.php?mid=ubuntu&document_srl=508
<drake_dmc> 한국정보산업진흥원에 dns 구축방법에 대해 설명한게 있었는데 당장 안 찾아지네요
<drake_dmc> 설명이 잘 되어 있고, 책으로 치면 약 400페이지 분량입니다..
<drake_dmc> 지금 필요하신건 지금 당장 뭔가 되어야 하는것일텐데, irc에서는 어떤거라는 가이드라인만 제시해주는것이고 공부는 직접 하셔야 합니다.
<drake_dmc> 아웅 뭐라도 먹어야겠당..
<drake_dmc> 아 근처에 버거킹 있으려나
<drake_dmc> 으허헝 상암동엔 버거킹이 없엉
<drake_dmc> 파파이스 가야지
<grr> drake_dmc: 파파이스에서 카드 긁어보세요. XX파 라고 조폭회사 같은 이름이 떠요 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> -0-
<grr> 영광파 였던가.. 이름이 그렇게뜨던데요
<grr> 아
<grr> 주식회사 영광파\
<grr> 이렇게 뜨던데요 - -;
<yemharc> ......굴비파나
<drake_iphone> 파파이스 비싸네..
<nexusz99_> 구글에서 ${ 를 검색해보세요
<nexusz99_> 히히히
<grr> 일치하는 검색어가 읍대요..
<nexusz99_> 페이지가 깨지져 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아우........
<Ben5_Hadoop> 파파이스
<Ben5_Hadoop> 상이히 스파이스 버거인가몬가
<Ben5_Hadoop> 제가 먹어본 치킨버거 중에선 최고인듯..b
<Ben5_Hadoop> 상암가서 꼭 먹어야지 ㅋ
<drake_dmc> 파파이스 이제 안 가야지..
<grr> 비싸죠?
<drake_dmc> 비싼건 참는데
<drake_dmc> 맛이 없는건 좀 참기에 힘이 겹네?
<imsu> 파파이스가 맛이 없나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안 먹어봐서 ㅋ
<yemharc> 아.......
<bluedusk> 어
<yemharc> 키보드 이제 발송했네 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> imsu, 그럼 저 파파이스를 사주세요
<imsu> bluedusk, 잉? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 또 무슨 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ...
<drake_dmc> yemharc: 뭔 키보드요
<bluedusk> 안먹어 보셨다니
<bluedusk> 저 사주시면서 같이 먹으면 돼죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니 이건 무슨 황당 무계한 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 아이락스 퍼런이빨 BT-6460이요
<yemharc> 업무효율 증대를 위한......
<imsu> 저 미스터 피자도 3년전에 처음 먹어보고 안먹는데요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 피자는 내일 먹을테니
<drake_dmc> 오 괜찮네요
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 애플 카피제품 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 다른것보다
<yemharc> 스맛폰에 쓰려구요
<yemharc> 업체간 연락에 카톡:메신저가 5:5라
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> bluedusk, ㅋㅋㅋ 맛나게 드세여 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 괜찮지만 전 이미 기개식의 노예
<imsu> 애플 키보드는 기계식 아니죠? ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 애플 키보드도 기개식 있지
<drake_dmc> 중고라는게 문제지만..
<bluedusk> 쳇
<bluedusk> 삐뚤어져야겠다
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 그것보다
<drake_dmc> 오?
<bluedusk> 자라나는 새싹을 이렇게 짓밟으시다니..
<imsu> 아;;
<yemharc> SC700U 라고
<imsu> bluedusk, 자라나는 새싹이라니요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 태양광 휴대용 베터리가 있는데
<yemharc> 이거 범용성이 갑입니다
<grr> 전 파파이스가 맛나던데..
<yemharc> 노트북, 패드, 폰, 전자담배(...) USB 꽂는건 다 되고
<yemharc> 형광등으로도 발전하는 굇수
<drake_dmc> 오
<drake_dmc> 유경빌립에서 저거 인수 안하려나
<DarkCircle> 기계식 애플키보드 ...
<DarkCircle> 왕방울만한 커넥터 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 오래된 전산실을 뒤져보시라능 -ㅅ-/
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 일단 중국이 본사인것 같긴 해요
<yemharc> 빌립서 인수하면 무슨 태양로 탑재 노트북 만들어 낼지 몰라요
<drake_dmc> Spec : GN입자 가속기능
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 인텔서 발표한 "5년 후 세상을 바꿀 기술 5"중에
<yemharc> 공기 마찰열을 통한 발전형 베터리 기술이 있더군요
<yemharc> 근데 이게 멋진게 딱히 거창한게 아니라
<yemharc> 그냥 들고 걸어만 다녀도 베터리에 내놓은 공기 흡/배기구 사이로 공기가 흐르면서
<yemharc> 그 마찰만으로 반 무한동력같은 발전형 베터리가 되는거더라구요
<drake_dmc> 오옹
<yemharc> 그리고 그거랑 더불어서 각 스테이션 등등에 대형 발전기를 배치하고
<yemharc> 그 왜 요새 무선 전력송신 있잖습니까
<yemharc> 그걸 활용해서 주변으로 전력이 필요한 기기에 전력을 자동으로 공급하는 플랜이더군요
<drake_dmc> 그왜 빳데리 없으면 스마트폰 들고 겁내 흔드는겁니까
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 우스개소리인지는 모르겠는데 3D 게임 할때는 종종 흔들어야 할거라는군요
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 그 5년내 플랜에 그런게 들어가 있으면
<drake_dmc> 대략 5년내에 건담이 나온다는 소리군요(응?)
<DarkCircle> 건담이 ... 붕가붕가 댄스를 추면
<DarkCircle> 엄청난 전기가 충전 !!!
<grr> 해안가에 세워둘 기세
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 근데 몇가지 리뷰를 봤는데 물건이긴 하네요
<drake_dmc> 태양광충전만으로 15시간정도면 완충이 된다고 하니..
<yemharc> 구플이 API 공개했네요
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 네, 그래서 이미 제 손에 들려 있습니다 (...)
<drake_dmc> ...
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아니..... 외근 오가다 보면 베터리가......
<grr> 이미 있다는게 포인트
<grr> yemharc: 들고오시죠 구경해드리겠습니다
<grr> ...
<drake_dmc> 그렇지 이미 있다는게 포인트.
<yemharc> grr: 안그래도 들고 갑니다
<yemharc> 저걸 위해서 가방도 새로 샀........
<drake_dmc> ...
<yemharc> 앞에 포켓 있는걸로 (.......)
<yemharc> 선만 연결해서 빼놨습니다
<drake_dmc> 그래도 yemharc 씨는 그럴바엔 병은 없어서 좀 다행인듯?
<yemharc> ?
<drake_dmc> 그럴바엔
<drake_dmc> 그럴바엔 키보드가방을 사지
<drake_dmc> 키보드가방을 사려면 기개식을 사야하지
<yemharc> 그럴바엔 키보드+가방 세트를 사지
<yemharc> (......)
<drake_dmc> 기개식이라면 타입나우솔리드정도는 써줘야하지
<drake_dmc> 점점 올라가는 스펙과 기하급수적으로 올라가는 금액
<yemharc> 제 그럴바엔.....을 채우기엔
<yemharc> 아직 기술이 못 따라와요
<yemharc> (...먼산)
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 태양광 꽤나 쎄네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 저도 좀 놀랬습니다.
<yemharc> 베터리 용량도 상당한데
<drake_dmc> 5.6A던데요
<yemharc> 이야......비너스 프로젝트가 허황된 꿈은 아니구나.....하고
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 그거 손바닥만한 태양전지 패널 발전량으로 채운다고 생각해보면
<yemharc> 대단한거죠
<drake_dmc> 노트북정도는 진짜 양산에 패널 붙이면 쓰겠는데요
<yemharc> 실제로 보면 전지패널 크기가 정말 작아요
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 그래서~ 삼성이 출시했습니다
<yemharc> (.......)
<yemharc> 노트북 상판이 전지패널
<drake_dmc> 노트북 일체형 말구요
<drake_dmc> 태양광 집광양산 <-
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> 근데 휴대성에서 빵점
<drake_dmc> 하긴..
<yemharc> 어라
<yemharc> 구글vs오라클 구글이 승소했네요?!
<drake_dmc> 오
<yemharc> 근데 웃긴게
<drake_dmc> 아나 정말 잊혀지지 않는
<yemharc> “특정 이름과 숙어 등은 저작권 보호대상이 아니다”라며 “API 상에 사용된 다양한 이름들은 저작권 보호를 받지 않는다”
<drake_dmc> "시발들아 차에서 바퀴가 암만 중요해도 바퀴가 50%를 처먹는다는게 말이 되냐" 이말 정말 잊혀지지가 않네요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 필라델피아에서도 판사가 하는 말이..
<drake_dmc> "시발들아 회사에 사활이 걸린 일인데 신입사원을 보내는게 말이되냐"
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 아, 오라클 망했어요~
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 오?
<yemharc> 벌써부터 합의설 나오고 있어요~ 오라클 망했어요~
<grr> 아 오라클 무리수 였어요~ 인지도 왕창 잃었죠~~~
<yemharc> 사실 따져보면 1심판결인데 어째요~
<yemharc> 항소 얘기는 눈꼽만큼도 없어요~
<grr> 저거 안티를 이빠이 끼고건 싸움이었는데..
<grr> 저버리고 얻은것도 없으면...
<drake_dmc> 그나저나 요샌 예전에 자주 있었던 전지 순간방전되면서 겁내뜨거워지는 그거 좀 없어졌나요..
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 어떤거 말씀이신가요?
<drake_dmc> 그왜 Ni-MH 건전지 쓸때
<drake_dmc> 스파크 한번 일어나면 순간방전되는 현상 있었어요
<drake_dmc> 겁내뜨거워지면서
<yemharc> 어.....니켈전지 시절에는 안에 든 용매....라고 해야하나
<drake_dmc> 겨울에 주머니에 건전지 넣고 다니다가..
<yemharc> 그거 순간 과열되면서 일어난거였고
<drake_dmc> 허벅지에 화상
<yemharc> 리튬이온/폴리머는 그런 현상은 없는데
<drake_dmc> 흠..
<drake_dmc> 대신 폭발하겠죠?
<yemharc> 출력한계라고 해야하나요, 그런게 일반적인 기기가 원하는 것보다 훨씬 높아서
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 똥망이면 그냥 쪽쪽 에너지 드레인이고
<yemharc> 과열이 심하면 폭사하죠
<drake_dmc> 흐음
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 초기 안드로이드 베터리가 ㄱㄸㅁ이던건
<drake_dmc> 예전부터 생각했던건데
<yemharc> 각종 3G/WIFI 연결이 필요한 앱들의 푸쉬 기능이 native push가 아니라
<yemharc> 제각각 써버려서 똥망이었죠
<yemharc> 아이폰이 30초마다 통신한다고 하면
<drake_dmc> 허리띠를 조금 어떻게 해보면 병렬배터리로 꽤나 저장용량이 나오는 배터리가 나올것 같은데요..
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 1초 3초 5초 10초 12초 ....... 이런식으로 각각 써댔으니
<yemharc> 병렬식 베터리는 채택을 안하는게, 크기죠
<drake_dmc> 흠.. 좀 거추장스러운 정도가 될려나?
<yemharc> 아무래도 좀 뚱뚱해지잖아요
<drake_dmc> 한 2kg 짜리 허리띠.. 아무도 안 사겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 그럴땐 앞에 한마디를 붙여주는거죠
<drake_dmc> [다이어트] 허리띠
<yemharc> 그정도 무게가 항시 허리에 걸리면 다이어트 이전에.......
<drake_dmc> 에이
<drake_dmc> 무슨 제로칼로리콜라나 special k같은거 봐봐요
<drake_dmc> 다이어트에 하등 도움 안됨..
<yemharc> 아뇨...... 그것들은 [도움이 안되는]것 뿐이잖아요
<yemharc> 저 허리띠는 아무리 봐도 허리디스크 제조기......
<drake_dmc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_dmc> 아
<Seony> drake_dmc, 그걸 먹고 또 설탕을 먹어서 문제지, 그것만 먹고 설탕섭취를 안하면 도움이 되요... ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> Seony: 1회 제공량 30g입니다. 아무도 그렇게 먹지 않아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 원래 다이어트 콜라가 당뇨병 환자들을 위해서 개발된거라, 도움이 되긴 할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 그냥 과자도 한끼에 30g만 먹으면 다 빠지는거..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_dmc> 음
<drake_dmc> 백팩에 집광판을 달면 괜찮을듯?
<drake_dmc> 그러면서 전자석을 좀 집어넣어서 건강에 좋다고 홍보
<drake_dmc> NiMH 시절에는 방열+방전 문제가 있어서 좀 어려웠겠지만..
<drake_dmc> 가방에 폰을 넣어두면 알아서 충전이 되는
<yemharc> drake_dmc: 그 가방 별로 평이 안좋더군요
<drake_dmc> 오? 있어요?
<yemharc> 아....그 이야기 아니었나요?
<yemharc> 네 있어요
<drake_dmc> 오옹
<yemharc> 어.......잠시만요
<yemharc> 링크가 어디 있을건데
<grr> 배에 지방을 전기로 바꿀 수 있으면 노벨상 받을듯
<yemharc> http://smartgadget.tistory.com/187
<yemharc> grr: 월드 유니버스가 맞을듯요
<yemharc> 아니 나 뭔소리여;;
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그게 아니구나
<yemharc> 미스 유니버스
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> <-멘탈붕괴중
<drake_dmc> 이미 붕괴되셨군요
<yemharc> 아, 사실
<yemharc> 요즘 [난 개발을 버리겠어! Wryyyyyyyy!!!!!] 하고 있으니까
<yemharc> 왠지 하이텐션이.......
<drake_dmc> 개발을 버리고 하드웨어로 오세요[응?]
<drake_dmc> http://gigglehd.com/zbxe/5094945
<grr> 전 정말 임베디드를 하기 싫었는데... 회사와서 보니 임베디드 (...)
<drake_dmc> 알았어
<drake_dmc> 이제슬슬
<drake_dmc> 나가봐야겠군요
<grr> drake_dmc: 술마시러?
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<yemharc> 어차피 휴대 못할거면 그냥 집 전력 시스템을 태양광으로 바꾸..........
<drake_dmc> yemharc: 태양광 에어컨디셔너 하나 제작하시죠..
<nexusz99_> 전파망원경하나 만들어보고픈데 자료찾아보니 너무 어렵네요 엉엉엉
<grr> ....!!!
<grr> 그 능력으로 투시기를... (...)
<drake_dmc> 구름과자 한까치 먹고와야지
<grr> 노트북 비슷무리한거에  박대리 오래가고 무게 가볍고 동영상정도만 인코딩안해도 잘 돌아가고 값싼 적절한물건 알고 계신다면 소개좀 부탁드립니다 (...)
<yemharc> grr: 중고 맥에어
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> 저도 담배한대 피러 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> yemharc: ...싸지가 않잖아요 ;;;
<yemharc> 맥애어 중고 =:= 신품 노트북
<yemharc> grr: 아니면 http://c.appstory.co.kr/?bid=62&cv=1
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<grr> 요즘 아이패드1은 얼마인지 아시나요?
<yemharc> 1은 잘 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 아마 4~50 하지 않을까요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 애플제품이니 값이 쉽게는 안떨어지고.....
<grr> 아.. 오늘 5시 퇴근이라는 가정의 날이라는 행사네 - -;
<yemharc> 헐?
<yemharc> 그런것도 있어요?
<yemharc> 어딘지 몰라도 좋은 나라 사는듯
<grr> 근대 대부분 이때 잘 안가죠 뭐..
<grr> 그런데 4:58분에 오늘 코드의 끝판왕을 빌드를 했어요
<grr> 테스트는 해보고 가야지.....
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 끝판왕이면 마눌님?
<yemharc> 즉, 그러니까, 제 앞에서, '나 오늘 조기퇴근 데헷♡' 하시는거군요
<grr> yemharc: 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아직 결과는
<grr> 나오지 않았습니다
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<grr> bluedusk: 대학생이에요...
<yemharc> 쓰레드끼리 잡아먹어라 -_-.......
<grr> 데몬 포팅... 한번 해봤다고 다른거에도 포팅 시키길레...
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수들밖에 없군요 우분투 챈은..
<bluedusk> 대학생인데 벌써부터 끝판왕을..빌드를...ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> grr: 빌드 무사히 마치시고 버그 시험에 들지 마시옵고 조기퇴근하시기 바랍니다.
<yemharc> 퇴근해서 발닦고 누우면 회사에서 전화가 올지니 그것은 곧 마왕이 부활했다는 소식이나이다
<grr> yemharc: 젠장 팀장이 끝판왕 피니셔까지 날려래 (..)
<grr> 30분안에는 아마 안되겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> grr: 크카쿠카카카카카카캌ㅋ카카카캌ㅋ카
<yemharc> 봉인은 쉬우나 소멸은 어려운 법입니다 껄껄껄
<grr> 아... 또 하나 체크아웃받아서 쌩으로 컴파일 해야하는거도 있네요...
<grr> 전 아마 안될꺼에요
<grr> ...
<bluedusk> 전 퇴근할래요
<bluedusk> 뱌뱌
<grr> ...
<grr> ?!
<yemharc> .........이 무슨 터무니없는!
<bluedusk> 에러는 항상 예상하지 못한곳에서 발생하기에 예외처리를 잘 해줘야죠..
<yemharc> bluedusk: 사람은 예외처리가 안되더군요 .......후우
<yemharc> 이사는 나 모르는 사이에 다 팽개치고 동경게임쇼 놀러가고.......
<yemharc> orz
<grr> .....
<grr> 이사보고 그래요
<grr> 날 안대려가냐고
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<grr> 아오.. 컴파일만 20분
<grr> 걸릴텐데..
<grr> 30분에서...
<grr> ...
<grr> ni hao
<imsu> grr: 잉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> ni hao
<grr> 체크인만 안하면 6:30이면 갈 수 있을것도 같은데..
<yemharc> 아니 이것은 대체 무슨 개그인가!!
<yemharc> CPU코어를 사다가 CPU를 만들고서 "이것이 우리의 힘임!!"하는 중국
<yemharc> 오오 중국 오오
<yemharc> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20110308115707
<imsu> 아 맞다 근데 어제 정전이 일어난 이유가 뭔가요?
<bluedusk> imsu, http://www.mediatoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=97390
<bluedusk> 북한소행이래요
<grr> 북한.... (...)은 농담이구요
<grr> ...
<grr> 니들아 세금을 더내라 라는 실력행사? -_-;
<bluedusk> 국회 국방의원이 발언한거니
<grr> 어제 분당은 정전이 안되더라구요 -_-;
<imsu> 제 동네도 정전은 안되었어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 분당은 왜 정전이 안되었을까요 쿨럭 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 신기하네 거기도 전기 많이 쓸텐데 ㅎㅎ
<grr> imsu: 세금을 포풍같이 내는 동네라서 (...)
<grr> imsu: 내일 혹시 오시나요?
<bluedusk> grr, imsu 님은 안오심
<grr> 그렇군요.. /_\
<yemharc> 폭염에 따른 급격한 전기수요 증가로 인해
<yemharc> 순차적으로 전력차단을 실시했습니다
<imsu> grr: 아마 못갈듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 복합산업단지랑 공단은 제외되었습니다 :)
<yemharc> 가정집 위주로 전력차단 했다네요
<imsu> 음 글쿤요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 내집은 가정집이 아닌가 ㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐 전력라인이 연결되 있어서 못 끊었다던가 했겠죠
<eden> d
<eden> s
<eden> a
<eden> ㅡㄴ채ㅜㅎ
<Guest67051> ㅇ
<Guest67051> who is it?
<Guest67051> l
<yemharc> 음.......전 일단 퇴근합니다. 신도림 들려서 업체 만나고 들어가겠지만 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 끝판왕 봤다!
<grr> 퇴근합니다!
<Ponics_beginner> ㅁ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-17
<readytoact> 아아
<readytoact> 계심꺼
<hanbin973> 도쿄에 아메리슘까지 ~~ 우왕 죽이는뎈?
<hanbin973> 레드 재플린이 헤비메탈 끝판왕이네.
<readytoact> 암도 없소
<Seony> html에서 링크를 클릭했을 때, smb:// 식으로 열리게 할 수 있는 태그나 방법이 있을가요?
<jincreator> nexusz99_ 오늘 SFD에 오셨나요?
<nexusz99_> 네 ..ㅎㅎ 근데 중간에 일이생겨서 먼저 갔다능.ㅠㅠㅠ
<nexusz99_> 혹시 진행자셨어요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 안경쓰고 노란 티 입었습니다.
<nexusz99_> 윽 그럼 몰라요....ㅎㅎ 끝까지 있으려고했는데 갑자기 급한 일이생겨서 후다닥..
<jincreator> 노트북 들고 다니면서 인원 체크했는데...
<nexusz99_> 피짜는 다 먹었어요 헤헤
<jincreator> nexusz99_: 케이크는 못드셨죠? ^^;
<nexusz99_> 케이크 커팅한 사람중 한명이 저의조였습니다.
<nexusz99_> 케이크먹었어요.
<nexusz99_> 그 12시 좀 넘어서 사회자가 어디서 오셨어요~ 어떻게 알게됬어요~ 라고 물었을때
<nexusz99_> 페이스북이요~ 라고 답한사람이 저에요
<jincreator> 응? 그렇게 말한 사람은 전데요...
<jincreator> 머리 길이가 어땠나요?
<nexusz99_> 저요? 그냥 보통수준?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 그 사회자분이요.
<nexusz99_> 아. 스님머리요
<jincreator> 아, 그건 저 아니네요.
<jincreator> 아무튼 이번 기회에 nexusz99_ 님 얼굴좀 보고 싶었는데...
<jincreator> 보기는 했겠지만...누군지 모르겠네요.
<nexusz99_> ㅎㅎㅎ ... 아쉽네요... ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ 나중에 기회되면 ㄷ한번 봐요~
<jincreator> 네, 그렇게 해요. ^^;
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<jincreator> hanbin973: 네, 안녕하세요. _ _
<hanbin973> 빅뱅이론 시즌 5 나왓네욤 =.=
<hanbin973> 다시 신나게 달리자 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 아니네 낚였군 22일 이야 =.=
<hanbin973> 간단한 쉘 스크립트 도와주실분 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 뭔데요
<hanbin973> 여기서도 C 처럼 else 나 if else 같은거 쓸 수 있나요?
<hacking_u> 네
<hacking_u> 그리고 Cshell도 있고요
<hanbin973> 흠 그렇다면..
<hacking_u> bash 말고 csh
<hacking_u> 가지고 쓰면 C 문법하고 비슷하게 스크립트 사용 가능
<hanbin973> 어짜피 c 도 잼병이라서 ㄷ
<hacking_u> 구글링하면 바로 나와요 if else 사용법
<hanbin973> 제가 무얼 하고 싶으냐면요..
<hacking_u> 네
<hanbin973> 먼저 /media/ramdisk 에 XX 폴더가 있는지 없는지 확인하고
<hanbin973> 없으면 그 폴더를 만들고 있으면 스킵합니다.
<hanbin973> 그 다음에 firefox 를 실행시키고
<hanbin973> 문제는 ;;
<hanbin973> 끌때 다시 이 생성된 폴더를 원래 있던 하드디스크로 돌려보내야하는뎀 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> 복사하면 되죠
<hacking_u> 근데 복사 시간이 짧진 않을텐데요
<hanbin973> 일단 대충 만들어놓은게
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 그런데 램디스크 내용이 날아가는 게 싫은건가요
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<hacking_u> 아니면 익스텐션때문에?
<hanbin973> 아니
<hanbin973> 그건 아니고
<hanbin973> 일부만요
<hanbin973> 캐쉬는 어짜피 날아가게 해놨고 프로파일만..
<hanbin973> 잠깐;; 램디스크 폴더는 하나 더 만들면 되는 일이고;;
<hanbin973> 그러면 윈도우즈 처럼 램디스크를 하드에 내용을 저장하게끔 설정할 수 있나요?
<hanbin973> tmpfs 로 만든 램디스큰데
<hacking_u> 일단 그거 아예 DD로 직접 이미지 뜨는 게 좋지 않을까...
<hacking_u> 아니다...
<hacking_u> 그냥 cp -R -a 옵션으로 해요
<hanbin973> 컴퓨터 꺼질때 작동해야하는뎀;;
<hacking_u> 한빈군 쿼리로 번호 좀 보내봐요 제가 지금 접속 끊어야되서
<hanbin973> 번호?
<hanbin973> 폰없는뎁쇼
<hacking_u> 으이...
<hacking_u> 일단은 복사하는 건 되겠는데요
<hacking_u> 끌때 돌려보내는 건 모르겠군요 잘 생각해보니
<hanbin973> 컴터 꺼질때 작동되는 스크립트는 없나요. 시작 프로그램은 있는데;;
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 일단 저 끔;;;
<hanbin973> 그러니까 꺼질때 작동하게끔
<hanbin973> 네
<hacking_u> 좀따;'
<hanbin973> _ _
<readytoact> apt-get으로 패키지를 삭제는 했는데
<readytoact> 소프트웨어센터에는 패키지가 남아있다면 어떻게 해야하나요
<hanbin973> apt-get purge
<hanbin973> 단순히 기록만 남아 있는걸수도
<readytoact> purge하면 어떻게 되나?
<readytoact> 시냅틱관리자에서는 안뜨고, 소프트웨어센터에서만 -_-..
<hanbin973> 쉘 스크립트 짜는거 도와주실분 ~
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 하고 싶은 명령어를 쭉 쓰고
<hanbin973> 네
<hacking_u> 맨 앞에 #!/bin/bash 붙여요
<hanbin973> 그거 까지는 했어요
<hacking_u> if else는 찾아서 했죠?
<hanbin973> 저도 그때 컴터 꺼서 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 사실 if else 적어놓고 생각해봐도
<hanbin973> 조건 어떻게 주는지 모르겟
<hanbin973> ;;
<hacking_u> hanbin973, http://devday.tistory.com/entry/bash-%EC%89%98-%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%BD%ED%8A%B8%EC%97%90%EC%84%9C-%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC%EC%9D%98-%EC%A1%B4%EC%9E%AC-%EC%9C%A0%EB%AC%B4-%ED%99%95%EC%9D%B8%ED%95%98%EA%B8%B0-How-to-check-if-a-specific-file-exists-in-bash-shell-script
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 해결?
<hanbin973> 잠깐만요
<hacking_u> 맨 위에 file은 변수인거 알죠?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 그러면
<hanbin973> ./경로
<hanbin973> 하는건가요?
<hanbin973> 아니면 " 안에 통체로 경로 " ㅇlsrkdy
<hanbin973> 인가요?>
<hacking_u> ./ 는 현재 폴더잖아요
<hacking_u> 만약에 쉘스크립트를
<hanbin973> 아하
<hacking_u> 현재 경로 상관 없이
<hacking_u> 하려면 당연히 절대경로로
<hanbin973> 네
<hacking_u> 아니면 cd 원하는 경로 먼저 하고 하던가 해도 되겠죠 =_=
<hacking_u> 근데 그냥 절대경로 써요
<hacking_u> 그리고 맨 위에다 경로 다 변수로 만들어놓고 쓰는 게 편할 거고요
<hacking_u> 예를 들면 ff_cache="/home/hanbin973/.mozilla/firefox/profile    ..........."
<hanbin973> 또 프로세스의 유무는 어떻게 알죠 ?
<hacking_u> 프로세스 유무는...
<hanbin973> 예전에 알았던거 같은데 시간 딜레이 시키는건 어떻게 하더라 =.=;;
<hacking_u> ps 하고
<hacking_u> ps | grep firefox라던가
<hacking_u> 아닌가벼
<hanbin973> 저도 오랜만에 구글링 돌리는중 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> ps -x | grep firefox 하면 될 듯
<hanbin973> sleep X ( X 는 초 ) 를 중간에 넣어놓으면
<hanbin973> 5초 후에 작동하겠죠?
<hacking_u> 슬립이야 당연히 되겠죠 뭐...
<hacking_u> 근데 프로세스 찾는 건 모르겠네요
<hacking_u> ps에서 grep 파라미터까지 잡아버리네
<hacking_u> ...
<hanbin973> 어! 저 명령어가 더 유용할것 같네요
<hanbin973> 프로세스 보다는 저거 firefox 붙어있는거 다 뿌리는게 훨씬 더 좋을듯 ㅇㅇ
<hanbin973> 그렇다면 process="ps -x | grep firefox" 해놓으면 될려나요 =.=?
<hanbin973> 마찬가지로 if [ -e $process ]
<hacking_u> 킁.... 저러면 그냥 저 문자열 그대로 저장될텐데
<hanbin973> 저기에 출력물이 있나 없나만 확인하면 될텐데;;
<DarkCircle> ps로 하셔도 되고 pstree로 보셔도 되고 ...
<DarkCircle> 프로세스 확인할 때 제일 중요한건 프로세서ID 빼내는거임
<hacking_u> 있나 없나를 쉘 스크립트에서 확인하는거요
<DarkCircle> ps도 되고 pstree도 돼요 :D
<hacking_u> 아하 괄호로 묶는거군요 명령어 =_=
<hanbin973> firefox-bin 이 낫겟네요
<hacking_u> 변수=$(명령어)
<hacking_u> 근데 문자열 저장 되나 =_=
<hanbin973> 그걸 떠나서 ps -x | grep 뭐시기 하면
<hanbin973> 출력물이 무조건 있네요 =.=
<hanbin973> 명령어 자기 자신을 뿌립니다. ㄷ
<hacking_u> 그래요 그게 제가 아까 말한거임
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> 컴퓨터가 꺼지면서 자동으로 실행되게 할 수 있으면 간단한거 하나 더 만들어서 꺼질때 실행하게 만들며 ㄴ되는데 =.=
<hacking_u> 그냥 컴퓨터 끄는 명령어를 만들어요 -_-
<hacking_u> sbin에다 쉘스크립트 만들어 넣으면 되죠
<hacking_u> 마지막에 shutdown -h now
<hacking_u> 라든가
<hacking_u> ...
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;;
<hanbin973> 그거 괜찮은 아이디언데.. 문제는 모든 종료를 그 스크립트에 연결시켜야해요 ㄷ
<hacking_u> .... 그냥 끌때 항상 그 스크립트로만 끄면 된다는...
<hacking_u> 일단 저는 고수가 아니므로 패ㅡ
<hacking_u> 스
<hacking_u> 그리고 아까 ps 명령어 잘못 알려줬어요
<hacking_u> ....
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hacking_u> http://target2u.blogspot.com/2007/01/ps.html 참고요 =_=
<hacking_u> 근데 이거 유닉스 버젼 설명인 것 같은데
<hacking_u> 별 차이는...
<hanbin973> 자기 자신을 띄어주는걸 어떻게든 막아야하는뎁 .=
<hanbin973> 출력이 2개 이상되면 ! 을 조건에 어떻게 넣어주지
<hacking_u> pstree 쓰면 되네요
<hacking_u> 확인해보니...
<hacking_u> DarkCircle 님이 알려주신 pstree
<hanbin973> 오홍
<hanbin973> 자기 자신은 안뜨는군요
<hacking_u> 프로세스 트리만 뜨니까...
<hanbin973> 그럼 이제 출력물이 있다 없다.. 어떻게 판명하지 =.=
<hacking_u> 쉘스크립트 if 하는 것 중에 문자열이 비었는지 확인하는 것 있음
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 구글링하면 곧바로 나오는데요
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<readytoact> 하암-
<DarkCircle> hacking_u / for more information, just type 'pstree -h' in the command shell .
<hanbin973> pstree -h dosn't work
<DarkCircle> then, pstree --heko
<DarkCircle> --heko -> --help
<kenjin2201> 안녕하세요.
<kenjin2201> 일정시간후 컴퓨터를 끄는 건 shutdown 명령으로 할 수 있잖아요.
<kenjin2201> 그럼 일정시간후 컴퓨터를 "suspend" 할 수도 있나요?
<MrMiner> 안녕하세요.
<hacking_u> kenjin2201, 가능할겁니다.
<hacking_u> suspend라면 통상적으로 말하는 '대기 모드' 이야기이신가요
<kenjin2201> 네...대기모드일거에요
<hacking_u> 대기모드 명령어를
<hacking_u> kenjin2201, sleep 시간 && 대기모드 명령어
<hacking_u> 이렇게 해줘도 되고....
<hacking_u> shutdown 으로 suspend가 있었던 것 같은데 shutdown --help 해보세요
<kenjin2201> 감사합니다. 해볼게요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-18
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> 데햇
<jincreator> readytoact: 꾸벅 (_ _)
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 오... 하이요...
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner: 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 참, 어제 여자분들 여럿 오셨었어요.
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 남은 피자 있으면 상암 코분투 사무실에서 도네이션 받습니다..
<jincreator> 이미 다 먹었습니다. ^^;
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 안나타나는 것이 큰 도움을 준다는 주변의 의견을 적극 수렴 하였습니다.
<jincreator> ^^;
<readytoact> 끄억
<readytoact> 토할거같아요 ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> oming_, 안녕하세요
<readytoact> hacking_u: (__)
<hacking_u> readytoact, 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 안녕 못한듯하지만
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 안녕합니다
<readytoact> 요즘 채널이 뜨음- 하네요
<grr> ni hao
<hacking_u> readytoact, 그러네요
<Seony> 오픈인디아나로 서버 구축한다음, 삼바 올리고 웹서버에 zfs 붙이니까 이건 뭐 완전 콘솔용 타임머신이 되는군요...
<grr> ;;;;;
<hacking_u> Seony, 오오...
<hacking_u> shutdown -h now !
<sehee> 안녕하세요 ㅋ.ㅋ
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> ㅎㅇ
<yemharc> grr: 마왕 물리쳤어요?
<grr> yemharc: 오늘 새로운 보스가 리젠됬어요. 솔플하러가야죠 (...)
<yemharc>   zz
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<grr> 저번 보스랑 스토리상 연계되는 부분이네요 = =
<yemharc> 음.......전 스맛폰을 노트북 대용으로 쓰기 위해 눈물나는 사투중입니다.
<grr> ....
<grr> 전 Hi - pad 란 놈을 기다려 보려구요
<yemharc> Hi패드?
<yemharc> iPad3?
<grr> 잠시만요 포탈 드릴꼐요
<grr> http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/bbs.php?id=notice&no=541
<grr> 저가에 풀거라고 해서요
<grr> 아직 가격정보랑 발매일 같은건 미정이구요
<grr> 1024*768 + ubuntu !!
<yemharc> 아오
<yemharc> 이놈의 회사컴은 진짜..........
<yemharc> 내가 뭘 잘못한겨!!
<yemharc> 왜 크롬이 자꾸 새끼를 까라고 하면 좀비를 낳는거여 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 좀비프로세스 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이게 다 후쿠시마 원자로가 터져서 그런겁니다!!
<yemharc> Atom OUT!!
<grr> 아톰 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bluedusk: 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> yemharc, 굳모닝 ㅇㅅㅇ)/
<grr> bluedusk: ni hao
<yemharc> 아오
<grr> 소포켄
<yemharc> 진짜 리눅스 쓰다 보면 잡스가 플래쉬 까댄 심정에 공감하게 되요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-10
<Seony> 윈도우8 시작화면은 참 특이한데, 참 쓸데없네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 시작버튼을 눌러서 맥 느낌이 나는 일종의 "런치패드"가 나오는 건 신선하긴 한데, 결정적으로는 결코 쓸 일이 없는 그런 것...
<razGon_web> Seony: 마소는 또 그냥 마소로 만드는 군요. 말이나 소나...쩝.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nimoris> 지금 우분투  안전화 버전 최신이 몇인가요~?
<kuroneko_> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<Klroid> 안녕하세요
<Klroid> 현재 리눅스에서 노트북용 Geforce M 그래픽카드의 Optimus 기술 사용은 불가능한가요 전역 사용이라도 가능하다면 좋겟습니다만....
<razGon_web> .aspx파일은 뭘의미하는 건가요?
<Seony> 윈도우 서버에서 돌아가는 웹사이트 언어인 ASP라는 의미입니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 제가 북스캔을 했는데요. 다운받는 파일명이 .aspx라서요.
<razGon_web> www.ezbookscan.co.kr
<razGon_web> 여기서 스캔했는데 괜찮은 시스템이더군요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<Seony> hi
<JSTae76> Hi
<Seony> 음... 이번 웹사이트 프로젝트 코딩할 때, 객체지향으로 짤지 그냥 짤지 고민되네요..
<DarkCircle> python으로 작성하시지 않으려나요?
<Seony> 웹이라서 PHP로 할 거에요
<Seony> 왠지 객체지향으로 안하면 허접해보이지 않나하는 생각에...
<DarkCircle> Python도 Django로 해보시면 될거 같은데 (...)
<Seony> PHP하던 습관 때문에 장고는 아직 자유롭게 쓰기가 쉽지않더라구요..
<Seony> 파이썬도, 왠지 객체지향으로 하지않으면 허접해보이는 것 같은 느낌이 들더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 파이썬은 객체지향으로 하기 참 좋은거 같아요 흠
<DarkCircle> PHP는 잘 짜면 꽤 근사한데
<DarkCircle> 잘못 짜면 차라리 파이선으로 싸는게 훨 나을 수도 있는 (...)
<Seony> PHP에서는 어떻게 객체지향으로 할 수 있나 참 궁금했었는데... 좀 찾아보니까, 자바에서 하던 그런 객체지향이라고 하긴 좀 그렇더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> PHP에서의 객체지향은 사실상 function의 집합소... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> php는 ... 일단 데이터형부터가 그렇고 문법도 좀 뭔가 후 ...
<DarkCircle> 한숨이 나올 정도로 개판이라 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> php의 객체지향은 정말로 ...
<DarkCircle> ..
<Seony> 일단 자바의 경우는 기능별로 하나하나 분리해서 잘 짜놓으면 나중에 코드를 재활용하는게 참 편하고 좋은데, PHP는 그게 안되니까 PHP보고 노가다라고 하는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 게다가 생성자 메서드에 대한 오버로딩이 안돼요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그걸 문법적으로 처리를 하는데
<DarkCircle> 좀 뭔가 후우 ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러다보니 제가 PHP로 꼭 객체지향을 해야할 필요가 있나싶은 생각도 들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 해봐야 함수 모아놓은건데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇다고 JSP하기에는 재참조를 밥먹듯이 쓰는 제 습관상 쓰기는 어려울 거 같고... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 흠 php를 주구장창 10년 만지던 웹코더가 하는 말이
<DarkCircle> "객체지향으로 하면 관리 안된다" 라는 말도 안되는 소릴 =3
<DarkCircle> 경력 10년차가 객체지향 개념을 모름 -.-(황당)
<Seony> 하하하...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 제너릭하게 설계하는게 필요해요
<DarkCircle> 좀 웃긴 얘기지만 php에는 String 클래스가 없어서
<DarkCircle> 이거 만들어주면 꽤 쓸만합니다 크크
<Seony> 출력할 때 string 변환해서 출력하는거요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그런것도 있고 StringUtils에서 쓸만한 함수들 있쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 펑션으로 이곳저곳 분산된 것들을 클래스에 모아주면 이클 같은데서 짤때 무지 편해지죠
<Seony> 아... 그렇죠. 저는 아예 function으로 만들어놨어요...
<DarkCircle> 제가 그렇게 하다보면서 느낀게 괜히 이런 삽질을 하는게 아닌가 싶기도 한데
<Seony> 전화번호, 생년월일 용도로 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> Java에 손이 익다보니까 Java처럼 짜려고 그렇게 만들었더니 은근 쓸만하더군요
<DarkCircle> Integer도 클래스로 만들었는데 parseInt도 집어넣었 =3
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 제가 지난 학기에 Django 만져보면서 느낀게, html 파일에서 직접 텍스트를 다루기가 좀 곤란하다보니 손대기가 어렵더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 음 html 결과에 대한 텍스트를 말씀하시는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 아니면 html안의 엘리먼트를?
<Seony> 파이썬에서 html로 결과를 내보내는데, 그 결과를 한 번 더 처리해야할 경우에요..
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그 결과를 내는 부분을 백엔드로 두고 프론엔드에서 libsoup로 처리해보세요
<Seony> 예를 들어서 A의 상품가격이 천원인데, 그걸 html 파일에서는 세금을 적용한 값을 한 번 더 보여주고싶거나 하는 경우에요..
<Seony> 거 뭐더라... 무슨 태그라고 하는걸 써서 어느정도 처리가 가능하더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 네 libsoup로 쓰시면 엘리먼트 텍스트 어트리뷰트 단위로 파싱할 수 있어요
<DarkCircle> css 셀렉터 문법으로 접근할 수 있다능.
<DarkCircle> 아마 python에서는 libsoup라고 안하고 soup긴 soup인데
<DarkCircle> 다른 이름을 가지고 있을지도
<DarkCircle> 제가 본건 beautiful soup
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> php에서도 비슷한 라이브러리가 있고
<DarkCircle> soup가 참 재밌는게
<DarkCircle> html만 파싱해서 스트링을 뽑아내는게 아니라
<Seony> 그 Django로만 만든 코드잡이라는 아주 유명한 사이트가... 참 잘만들었더라구요
<DarkCircle> xml도 파싱해서 뽑아낼 수 있어요
<Seony> 음... 앞으로 주력 언어를 뭘로 해야할지 참 고민스럽네요..
<Seony> 울 교수 중 한분은 PHP 완전 씹거든요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 저도 php 무지 씹어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> PHP로 뭐 만들 생각 하지말라면서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대놓고 욕해요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 제가 생각하기론 아마 교수가 Crap!을 연발했을거 같
<DarkCircle> f***라든가
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<Seony> 한참 자바하다가 갑자기 PHP 해야할 일 생겨서 붙잡았는데, 그때 "이거 프로그래밍 이렇게 해도 되는건가" 하는 생각이 들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> php가 좋은점이라면 정말 접근하기 쉽고 이해하기도 쉬운 그런 장점이 있는데
<Seony> 접근 쉽고, 이해하기 쉽고, 대충 짜도 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 코드가 복잡해지고 루틴이 정교해지는 단계에 들어서면 ...
<DarkCircle> php로 뭘 하기가 굉장히 힘들 (...) Orz
<Seony> 근 1년 사이에 PHP로 프로젝트 몇 개 하다보니까, 매번 똑같은 기능을 매번 다시 코딩하고 있는 제 모습을 발견하게 되더라구요... 그럼에도 불구하고 해결책은 없고...
<DarkCircle> php는 뭐 좋은 프렘웍이라고 codeignition인가도 있고
<DarkCircle> 좋은건 수도 없이 나왔는데
<Seony> CakePHP인가 하는 게 있더라구요
<DarkCircle> 네 그것도 ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 쓰다보면 ㄱ- 그냥 한숨이 푹 ..
<Seony> 그러면 DarkCircle님이 보시기에는 파이썬-장고는 좀 나아요?
<DarkCircle> 객체지향 측면으로 봤을땐 오히려 낫다고 생각해요
<DarkCircle> 코드 가독성도 그렇거니와
<DarkCircle> 나중에 두 언어로 똑같이 막 짜놓고 관리가 안되는 지경까지 갔다고 가정하면
<Seony> 코드 가독성은 저도 동감하는 부분인데, 제가 들여쓰기에 병적으로 집착하거든요... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> PHP보단 파이선이 관리가 더 쉽다에 한표를 던지겠습니다 Orz
<Seony> 음... DJango에서의 웹쪽 성능은 어떨까요?
<DarkCircle> 들여쓰기도 네칸이냐 여덟칸이냐 세칸이냐 등 뭐 말이 많지만 ..
<DarkCircle> 성능은 흠 ... 딱히 제가 짜면서 성능에 크게 집착한 부분이 서버단 로컬 부분 처리가 대부분이었어서
<DarkCircle> 다른 부분은 모르겠네요
<Seony> 음... 아 정말 jsp를 해야하나...
<DarkCircle> python이 더 낫다는 얘기들도 보이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> python이나 php나 ..
<DarkCircle> 머신 성능이 좋으면 퍼포먼스는 사실 비교불가능한 수준이라고 생각 ..
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요...
<Seony> 일단 Django 아니면 JSP 중에서 고민 좀 해봐야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 이 이상은 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> 일단 이번 프로젝트 끝나면, 개인 프로젝트로 둘 중 하나 연습해봐야겠어요..
<Seony> 이번 프로젝트는 돈 받고 하는 거라 그래도 제가 잘하는 걸로 해야하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<twinsenx> 장고사이트닷오그 보고 있는데요.. 껍데기만 봐서는 뭐가 더 좋은지 잘 모르겠네여 '_'a;;; www.djangosites.org
<Seony> 헐... 소스까지 오픈한 것도 있네요
<DarkCircle> 사이트 같은 경우는 흠 보통 백엔드 성능을 보는데 (..)
<DarkCircle> 프론엔드는 결과만 던져주면 그만이라 백엔드가 딸리면 다 딸리는 거나 마찬가지쟎아요?
<Seony> 그렇죠...
<Seony> 스택오버플로도 왠지 느낌이 장고스럽네요..
<DarkCircle> 다만 프론엔드 하면서 빡치는게 좀 있다면 -.-
<DarkCircle> 관리자 입장에선 그냥 뿌려다 보여주면 되지 않냐 라고 생각하는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 사실 그렇긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 브라우저 특성 다 고려해야 되고 자바스크립트 함수 지원되는거 안되는거 다 찾아야 ㄱ-
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> 좀 귀찮죠.
<Seony> Hi
<DarkCircle> 그리고 spacing padding 안맞는거 죄다 보정 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Seony, Hi
<Seony> 그래서 요즘 Prefixr이라고 하는 게 잘나가잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 어디였더라 ..
<DarkCircle> javascript 펑션 하나 두고 브라우저별 버전별 지원여부 테이블 쫙 보여주는 사이트가 있는데
<Seony> 전 개인적으로 js 별로 안좋아하거든요...
<DarkCircle> 누가 그런 삽질을 해서 꼼꼼하게 써줬는지 그런걸 보면 참 고맙게 느껴져요 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 잘 몰라서 그렇기도 하지만 ㅋ... 어쨌든 자바스크립트도 결국 클라이언트 사이드니까 사용자의 PC에 부담을 주게 되는거라...
<DarkCircle> 근데 jquery랑 nodejs 같은걸 보면 일단 웹쪽 프론트엔드 대세는 js
<twinsenx> 장고 파워드 사이트중에서는 요기 눈에 띄는데 http://homesoffootball.co.uk/ 실은 이정도도 php로 구현된다는 말씀이죠?
<Seony> 플래시랑 별반 다를 게 없어지죠..
<DarkCircle> 저도 js의 구림을 무지무지 싫어해서 웹을 버렸지만 버린게 버린게 아니라 평생 따라오더라능 (...)
<Seony> 이 정도도라기보단... PHP로 거의 다 만들잖아요..
<twinsenx> 아 글쿤요;;
<Seony> 네. 웹쪽 frontend 대세는 js...
<Seony> jquery랑 nodejs 모르면 웹프로그래머라고 명함도 못내밀겠더라구요
<Seony> twinsenx: facebook 보시면 되죠 ㅎㅎ PHP로 뭐든 다 하잖아요
<twinsenx> 오호 페북이 글쿤요 근데 영화보니까 페북은 디아스포라랑 다른 언어로 짠다는 야그 언뜻 들었는디.. 움..
<twinsenx> 페북은 피에이치피, 트위터는 루비온레일즈, 디아스포라는 움...
<Seony> 루비도 쉽다고 하는데, 제가 잘은 모르겠지만 터미널용 유틸 만들어쓰기에는 파이썬이 더 좋은거 같더라구요
<JSTae76> 네트워크가 영..ㅠ
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, robertnyman.com/javascript/
<twinsenx> 디아스포라도 루비온레일즈라는 설이 있네여. 스타트업때 언어라서 지금은 씨,파이썬,파스칼 등 짬뽕으로 쓴다네여. 트위터랑 페북은.
<Seony> 페북은 일단 PHP ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 으읍..
<twinsenx> 프로그래머끼리 대화 나누는거 귀동냥은 해볼라구 php 책 한 권 샀는디 늘 낮잠잘때 베고 자다가... 아나바다로 누구 드렸져 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> PHP 책 중에서, "성공적인 웹 프로그래밍 PHP와 MySQL"이라는 아주 유명한 책이 하나 있어요.
<Seony> 초보용 책이라고 하면서, 사실 내용은 초보용이 아닌 그런 책이거든요..
<twinsenx> 유명한 책이면.. 한빛에서 번역해서 냈겠네여 ㅋ
<Seony> 정보문화사네요
<Seony> 저게 초보용 책인데, 예제로 쇼핑몰을 만들어요 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 오홋;
<JSTae76> 다크서클님 어디가셨지..
<DarkCircle> 정보문화사가 옛날에 좀 잘나간 IT책 회사인데
<DarkCircle> 요새는 어떤지 모르겠네요
<twinsenx> 류정욱님 김소회님 번역 움.. 페북에서 본 성함인듯 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대부분 한빛으로 주문들어가고 그래서
<DarkCircle> ..
<twinsenx> 길라잡이든가.. 아마 정보문화사 시리즈였든가 아.. 가물가물
<DarkCircle> 정보문화사가 인포북으로 바뀌었다가 그 후에 소리소문없이 먹통(먼산)
<DarkCircle> 학원교재로는 영진출판사책 좀 쓰긴 했는데 영진출판사 책은 본 기억으론 그닥이었어요
<Seony> 집에 있는 JSP 다시 한 번 훑어봤는데... 역시 제 스타일은 아니네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 전 그냥 파이썬으로 올인 해야겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 한빛미디어가 대박을 쳤던게 오라일리 번역서가 잘 팔려서 그랬나
<Seony> 그럴거에요
<Seony> 문제는 번역 그렇게 해놓고도 잘팔렸다는 점...
<DarkCircle> 그 다음에 대학교재 씨리즈를 엄청 뽑아대서
<twinsenx> 정보문화사는 2012년에도 계속 출판은 하는듯한데요? http://goo.gl/pIuSh 브이레이 포 스케치업 등등
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 저건 IT책이라기보단 디자인 책인데 (...)
<DarkCircle> 어쩌다가 저런 길로?
<DarkCircle> 책이 단가 자체가 쎈걸로 뽑는군요
<DarkCircle> 저런거 막 뽑아대면 본전도 못칠거 같은데
<twinsenx> 근가봐요. 인테리어 간판 샵에 갔더니 서가에 정보문화사 책 몇권 있었어여
<DarkCircle> 한빛이 죽지 않는 이유중 하나가 전국에 수십만 공돌이들이 바글바글
<DarkCircle> 커리큘럼과목이 10개가 있으면 그중에 꼭 한둘은 반드시 한빛미디어 책을 참고용으로 구매 (ㄲㄲ)
<Seony> 번역을 해서 판다는 점이 무시못하는 거죠..
<twinsenx> 저는 문돌이지만.. 가끔은 원서랑 번역이랑 같이 사기도해여. 최근엔 뭐드라.. 헤드업퍼스트 어쩌구 한빛
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 요새 커리큘럼에서 쓰는게 번역해서 파는 책이 아니라 저자들이 직접 지은 책들이예요
<DarkCircle> 책 하나 가지고 이론 실습 다 해먹는 =3
<twinsenx> 영한번역서 --> 저서 --> 한영번역서 이렇게 되겠져 영어권사람들이 강남스타일 가사 번역하듯이 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, 아까 제가 알려드린 URL이 DarkCircle님이 찾으시던거 맞으신가요?
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕히주무세요
<JSTae76> Log를 읽지 않는이상 읽을 수 없으시겠지만ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 훗훗 써니님 늦게 주무시네여 호놀루루 새벽 4시든디
<JSTae76> 헐ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 항상 저희랑 비슷한 시간에 주무시더군요
<twinsenx> 어제는 잠이 너므 안와서 새벽 5시에 잤지만, 오늘은 자정엔 자야겠어여 ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅎ
<JSTae76> 저랑 같이 놀다? 주무시면 되겠네요
<JSTae76> 오늘도 번인 2캔을 마셔서 쌩쌩~
<twinsenx> ㅎㅎ 움? 번인? 울버린 아니 거 뭐드라.. 카페인보다 쎈 거시기 아 타우린
<JSTae76> 타우린이 좀 쎄요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 이제 번인같은것도 적당히 마셔야할텐데 말입니다ㅠ
<twinsenx> 똘이대마왕님이 밤샘하고 불스원샷하고 그 다음날 쌩쌩하다가 갑자기 토하셨다는;;;
<twinsenx> 아.. 불스원샷은 차에 들어가는거고 레드불
<twinsenx> 이름이 비슷해서 헷갈;;
<JSTae76> 번인텐스 레드불 같은거 마시고나면 토할것같아요
<JSTae76> 두캔이면 더더욱 그렇고
<JSTae76> 포만감도 느껴지고
<twinsenx> 당장은 효과가 나고 서서히 망가지는거 같어요. 마린 스팀팩처럼
<twinsenx> 아.. 조인디아스포라 가입했는데 이건 뭐.. 페이스북 처음 가입할때보담 더 막막;; 제가 아직 분산에스엔에스랑 디아스포라 돌아가는 개념이 안잡혀있어서;; 막막하네여
<JSTae76> 흠흠
<twinsenx> 디아스포라 튜토리얼이랑 diasp.kr 한글 설명 뜨문뜨문 읽고있긴한데.. 흐 적응하려면 몇일걸릴듯;
<twinsenx> 조인디아스포라에 가입했는데 이 아이디가 diasp.kr에는 안 먹힌다는;;;;
<twinsenx> ㅋ 팟 이란걸 내 데탑에 반드시 깔아야하는지 아닌지도 아직 얼떨떨;
<twinsenx> 뭐.. 며칠동안 여기저기 뒤져보면 감은 겨우 잡을듯
<twinsenx> diasp.kr은 저저저번에 중앙대 대학생 리눅스 파티할때 발표했던 이현인님이 마련해놓으신듯
<twinsenx> https://diasp.kr/diasp.kr.privacy.html
<twinsenx> 트위터 비스므리한 아이덴티카도 가입은 해놨는데 안 쓴지 두 달이 넘어가고;;;
<twinsenx> 데비안 개발자 류창우님도 아이덴티카는 3개월전에 4마디 하셨다눙;; http://identi.ca/changwoo
<DarkCircle> 불스 원샷ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대박ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> ㅋㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 힁? 백아연 제이와피 갔군염.. 느린노래 좋네여 http://goo.gl/m8Qe9 (그러나 아직까진 시스타19 마보이 스릉흔드)  http://goo.gl/eWYHx
<oming> 혹시.. 예전에 ydic같이 커맨더창에서 한/영 사전 같은거 있을까요?
<oming> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=10670
<JSTae76> 으아으아..멘붕이 옵니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 서버 백업하다가 서버가 급 리셋된 기분 아시는분 계십니까ㅋㅋㅋ?
<twinsenx> 서버는 전혀 경험이 없어서.. 흡사 incoming 폴더가 통채로 날아간 기분 비슷할른지; 잘 모르겠어염
<JSTae76> 그보다 더합니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅠ 몇일뒤면 IDC에 있는 서버 갈아엎고 데이터 복원 시켜야하는데 데이터가 200기가 쯤 되거든요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 이틀이 나누어 백업중인데ㅋㅋ 이거 참...
<twinsenx> oming: 커맨드 터미널 영한사전은 오늘 처음 들어봤어염. 포럼 글타래에 골든딕 스타딕 하시는건 구이 같구.. 엔딕이 터미널 버전인지.. 글쎄요; http://linuxian.innori.com/48
<sungyo> 오늘 12.04 업뎃 올라왔네요??
<sungyo> 컥;;;;; 백업중에 리셋이라뇨.
<DarkCircle> 12.04가 좀 불안하긴 한가보군요
<twinsenx> JSTae76: 허각; 셀프홈서버가 아니라 엄중한 아이디씨에서 에어콘 바람쐬는 서버였군여;;;
<JSTae76> JSTae76, 지금은 홈서버에서 백업중입니나ㅋㅋ
<oming> twinsenx, 감사합니다 ㅠ .. 예전에 ydic? 이라해서,, 누군가 쉘스크립트로 만들어 주셨던거 같은데,,, 기역이 잘안나네요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, 슬픕니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, 확실히 불안정해요.. Crash만 해도 하루에 최소 한번..봅니다
<sungyo> JSTtae76, 지금 그러니까 서버를 백업받지도 못한 상황에서 서버가 리셋되버린 건가요?
<JSTae76> sungyo, 넵ㅋㅋ 켜서 백업해야하는데 무한리셋ㅋㅋ 암호화걸려있는데
<JSTae76> 풀라면 풀 수 있지만..귀찮고 시간도 그렇고ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 지금 혹시 무한로깅이나 무한부팅에 들어간건가요?
<JSTae76> 무한부팅입니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 디스플레이를 꼽아서 봐야할텐데말입니다큐ㅠ
<sungyo> 무한 맨붕이군요.
<JSTae76> 넹ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 제일 짜증날때ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 웃음밖에 안나와요근데ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 굳이 디스플레이 꼽아 서버 열어야 할때....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래서 퇴근도 못하신 상황이세요?
<JSTae76> 하하하하하
<JSTae76> 전 학생이랍니다
<sungyo> 대학생이신건가요?
<JSTae76> 파릇파릇 중학교 3학년입니다만ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 다들 성인 > 대학생 테크를ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 혹시 얼마전에
<sungyo> 솩 올림피아드 동상 드신분?
<JSTae76> >> 프로비전팀원 테크 추가요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아뇨ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아, 다른분이시군요. 반가워요^0^
<JSTae76> 넹
<JSTae76> 반갑습니다ㅎ
<sungyo> 저는 나이 스믈 아홉에 어슬렁 어슬렁 대학원이나 들어갈려 해보는
<JSTae76> 우와ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 학생.....................( _ _)
<sungyo> 근데 서버 이야기 하다 지금 안게,
<sungyo> 몇일째 제 백업서버가
<JSTae76> 네
<sungyo> 저에게 보고 메일을 안올렸군요. ㅡ,.ㅡ 이노므자식이 또 농땡일...!!!
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ이런이런
<sungyo> 헉, 일주일이 넘었네.ㅡ,.ㅡ 랜선이라도 빠진건가,
<JSTae76> 전설적인 Checking battery stats....
<sungyo> 저 혹시 이메일을 CLI에서 명령어로 열어볼려면 뭘 쓰면 좋으신지 추천해주실수 있는분 계신가요?
<JSTae76> 한글지원필요하새요?
<sungyo> JSTae76, 집이 어디세요..? 그리고..서버는 무슨 용도에요?
<sungyo> 지원되도 좋구요, 이멜 안올시 저에게 보고 올리게 해줄려고 하는거니까...
<sungyo> 없어도 되겠네요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, 울산이고요.. 서버는 그냥 빌드 / 웹 서비스./ 노릿감ㅋㅋ입니다
<sungyo> 저는 우분투서버는 아니고, 중소기업에서 보급형으로 판 NAS를 한대 사용하고 있는데
<JSTae76> 오..NAS
<sungyo> 상황봐서 ITX로 교체해볼까 생각중이거든요.
<sungyo> 18만원짜리, 싸고 재법 튼튼한거,
<sungyo> 그리고  ssh를 열어서 해볼수 있는게 별로 없는거
<sungyo> 파이선도..어플설치도...
<sungyo> UTF8도 지원이 안되는
<sungyo> 바보.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 아 백업서버, 확인해봐야 겠네. 몇일전에도 잘 조작했는데...
<JSTae76> mutt
<JSTae76> 라는 이메일 클라이언트가 읶네요
<JSTae76> 고등학교가서 IT 관련 행사 및 세미나에 참여하는게 가능하다고 생각하세요? (고등학교 1/2)
<sungyo> 참, 서버 메인보드 뭐쓰세요?
<JSTae76> IDC에 있는 녀석요?
<sungyo> mutt, 요거 쓸만해보이네요.
<sungyo> 설치하고 있었어요.
<sungyo> 어느쪽으로 공부하고 싶으신분이세요?
<sungyo> (참고로 전 전공은 인문학쪽이에요. 이런거랑은 상관없는)
<JSTae76> 책에 있던거라서ㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 보안쪽과 서버쪽을 생각하고있어요
<JSTae76> 한국에서 프로그래머는 치킨집 사장..
<sungyo> 치킨집사장....??
<JSTae76> 아ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 바리스타는 한분 뵜어요.
<sungyo> 방향 전향하시고 저희학원으로 오신분 두분 보셨고
<JSTae76> 백괴사전에서 치킨집이라 검색하시면 될꺼에요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 오홀
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> C P U INTEL Quad Core 2.50GHz RAM DDR3 8G 10600U Samsung HDD SATA3 1TB (1,000G)
<JSTae76> IDC에 ㅇㅣㅆ는 서버입니다
<sungyo> 쿼드에 8기가,
<sungyo> 가지고(?) 놀기엔 너무 과합니다.
<sungyo> 저에게 넘기세요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ글킨하죠
<sungyo> 제꺼 드릴게요.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> NAS
<JSTae76> 올ㅋ
<JSTae76> 제 데스크탑에 비하면 스펙이 월등한..ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 전기세 많이 먹진 않아요?
<JSTae76> 그래서 전 공부를 열심히해서 MBP 또는 iMac 구매예정이랍니다ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저는 전기세때문에 ITX로 갈려고 하거든요.
<JSTae76> 아직은 월정액같은 방식이라서ㅎㄹ
<sungyo> 공부를 열심히 하면 iMac이 구매가 가능하다니
<JSTae76> 전기세는 그닥 안 들어가는듯해요
<sungyo> 부러워요 ( _ _)
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ게다가 풀옵!
<sungyo> 전기세 걱정만 없다면 집에 굴러다니는 구형 데탑중에 한넘을 우분투를 깔아서 재미있게 가지고 놀텐데 말이죠.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 서버 배운지 대략 1년채안되네요
<JSTae76> 친구 셋이서 장난으로 운영한 서버..ㅎ
<JSTae76> 어쩌다보니 IDC도 가는군요ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 혹시 수학 좋아해요?
<sungyo> 그런데 IDC가 뭐죠?
<JSTae76> 넵
<JSTae76> IDC : Internet Data Center
<JSTae76> 서버만 있는 곳이에요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 시설이 갗추어진
<sungyo> 대여한거에요? 맞춰 넣은거에요?
<sungyo> 영어도 좋아하나요?
<JSTae76> 대여인데 1년뒤는 소유권이 저희쪽으로 이전됩니다ㄹ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 친구는  IT계열로 나갔을시 분명 경쟁력을 갖출수 있는 재능이 있어 보입니다.
<sungyo>  sudo apt-get install math english
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ감사합니다^^
<sungyo> 해주시구요,
<JSTae76> 올ㅋ
<sungyo> 앗, 다시
<sungyo>  sudo apt-get install math english
<sungyo> 헛,
<JSTae76> sudo apt-get install hard-mental
<sungyo> h가 자꾸 빠지네요.
<JSTae76> 맞는데요??
<JSTae76> (sungyo)  sudo apt-get install math english
<sungyo> 그럼 제꺼에서만 빠져보이나보네요.
<sungyo> 그러네요. 제꺼에만 빠져보이는군요.
<sungyo> 왜냐면,
<sungyo> math에 밝으셔야 알고리즘 하실때 '에고~'안하셔도 되고,
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋ..알고리즘
<sungyo> english 가 어렵지 않으시면 훗날 정말 재미난 전공서적들을
<JSTae76> C언어 알고리즘은 좀 공부했어요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 실컷 읽어볼수 있거든요.
<JSTae76> 전공서적이라면 지금도 나름 읽고있어요ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> seony님 아시죠?
<sungyo> 오오. 좋아요~^^
<JSTae76> 당염하죠ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그분이랑 저도 이야기를 많이 나눴거든요.
<JSTae76> 집에서 버스로 15분 거리에 대학교가있고 도서관이 개방되어있고 거기 보면 전공서적이 많아요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저도요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 친구는 진로가 분명해보여 좋아요.^^
<JSTae76> 서니님의 미국 스토리를 듣고 미국을 가볼까하는 마음이 몇주째 듭니다
<sungyo> 다만, 지금은 재미있더라도 전공서적은 스트레스 해소용으로만 보시고
<JSTae76> 대학교가서 국방의 의무를 다하고 교환학생이나 유학으로 미국을 가서 한번 둘러보고 고민을 오랜기간 한 뒤 미국에 가서 살까..라고 생각하고있습니다
<JSTae76> 지금은 학과공부에도 충실해야죠ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 지금은 수학이랑 영어랑 많이 놀아주세요.^^
<sungyo> 우분투 오프라인 모임에도 나와요?
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋㅎ
<JSTae76> 안그래도 그 모임이 있다는걸 최근에 알아서
<sungyo> 나중에 한번 뵐수 있겠다. 저는 지금은 못나가거든요.
<JSTae76> 솔직히 후회하고있엉ㅅ
<JSTae76> 헐
<JSTae76> 어요
<JSTae76> ...
<sungyo> 아직 시간은 많아요.^^
<JSTae76> 세미나나 행사에 대해서 자주 알아보고 자주 참가했으면 좋았을텐데 라고 후회는 하고있어요
<JSTae76> 그래서 고등학교에 다니는 형/누나들에게도 묻고 이래저래 알아는 보고있어요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 시간이 많다..ㅎ 그런가요;;
<sungyo> 저는 그쪽이 제 분야가 아니라 실질적인 이야기를 해줄수는 없는 사람이에요.
<JSTae76> 뭐 그래도 도움이 좀 됬어요ㅎ
<sungyo> 하지만 주위에서 진로를 놓고 고민하고, 무언가 하고싶은일을 찾아나가는 친구들에게는
<sungyo> 옆에서 고민을 함께 듣고 나누며,  그 길을 찾아갈수 있게 도와주는 일을 하고 있거든요.
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ 좋은 일하시네요
<sungyo> (지금 백업서버를 열어보고 있어서 정신이...@_@)
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 특별한 문제는 없어보이는데 일을 안하고 있네요.
<sungyo> 내일 한번더보고선 정말 일 안하면 디스플레이라도 꼽아(ㅠ.ㅠ)봐야겠네요.
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 서버에 디스플레이 꼽는건 거의 최악의 상황
<sungyo> 요즘 쫌 많이 안타까웠어요 .저희 학원에 지금 공부하고 계신분중 개발자가 두명이 계신데
<sungyo> 옆빙에 있으니 그리 부담되진 않거든요.^^
<sungyo> 옆방
<sungyo> 두분 모두 전향하시고 저희학원으로 오신거거든요.
<sungyo> 두분 모두 보면, 미안한 말이지만 왜 왔는지 알거 같다고 해야 할까요,
<sungyo> 근데 사실 국내에선 개발쪽에 대우가 좀 좋지 않기는 해요.
<JSTae76> 거의 노가다.
<JSTae76> 우리나라에 그런거 있잖아요
<sungyo> 개발쪽은 특히나 '창조'기 때문에
<sungyo> 정신소비가 심해요. 그쪽에 계신분들이 그래서 수명이 짧다고 이야기하기도 하구요.
<JSTae76> 개발자들 독방에 감금시키듯이하고 개발만 하게하는거요
<sungyo> 저는 취미삼아 프로그래밍을 해보지만,
<JSTae76> 그쪽분들 말씀으로는 에어콘이나 선풍기도 상태 안 좋다는데..
<JSTae76> 노트북 열기도 심할것이고..
<sungyo> (근데 사무업해보면 코딩에 밝으면 일이 쉬워지는게 많아요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ)
<sungyo> 근본적으로 프로그래밍도 '텍스트'를 다루는 일이고,
<JSTae76> 말씀하셨다싶이 프로그래밍은 창조라서 좀 쾌적하고 즐거운 환경에서 해야 진정한 프로그래밍이 아닐까요
<sungyo> 저 자신은 텍스트를 유기체로서 대할때(텍스트를 대하는 자세에요) 다루기도 쉬워지고,
<sungyo> 오래 다룰수 있고, 스트레스도 줄어들고, 좋은 코딩이 나온다고 생각하거든요.
<sungyo> 회사에 윗분들은 그런 생각을 못해요. 할려고 하지도 않구요.
<sungyo> 할려고도 안해요.
<sungyo> (물론 회사계신 분들이야 저에게 이런 이야기 하면, 뭐라고 하시겠죠. 그런 니가 돈벌라고.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<sungyo> 제가 이런 이야기 하면,
<JSTae76> 맞아요
<sungyo> 하지만 제 생각은 바뀌지 않아요.
<JSTae76> 농담이라도 커피숍에 다들 둘러앉아 맥북을 열곸ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 에휴..
<sungyo> 코딩도 결국은 '텍스트'를 다루는 일이에요. 글을 읽고 이를 적용하고 수정하는 일이죠.
<sungyo> 말이 어려운데,
<sungyo> 쉽게 말하면 코딩은 끊임없이 공부하는 일이란 거죠.
<sungyo> 그리고 공부가 쉽고 재미있고 깊어질렴녀,
<sungyo> 질려면,
<sungyo> 일단 글을 '유기체'와 같이 대할줄 알아야 해요.
<sungyo> 이걸 깨우치면 글을 읽는 시간도 길어지고, 집중력도 좋아지며, 쉽게 지치질 않아요.
<sungyo> (참고로 전 코딩하며 깨우쳤어요. 그래서....... 코딩을 좋아하기도 해요.)
<sungyo> 그런데 이런건, 아무도 안가르쳐줘요.
<sungyo> 열명중 한명?
<sungyo> 근데 이걸 알면, 자기 분야에서 쉽게 벗어나진 않아요.
<JSTae76> 흠..
<JSTae76> am0c님이닥!
<sungyo> 그 분야에 이미 깊게 파고 들줄 알고, 이미 남보다도 많은 지식을 다룰줄 알며,
<sungyo> 남보다도 이미 더 깊은 지식을 습득하게 되거든요.
<sungyo> 무슨 말인지 모르겠쬬>?
<JSTae76> 아직은 잘..ㄹㄹ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 책을 많이 읽으세요.
<sungyo> 전공 서적 말고도, 많은 책을 읽고 많은 상상을 해보세요.
<sungyo> 좋은 코딩이란게,(제가 이런 말 할 사람은 아니지만요) 꼭 컴퓨터 앞에서 나오라는 법은 없어요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ넵
<JSTae76> 좋은 말씀 감사합니다
<sungyo> 차좀 가지고 왔어요.^^
<JSTae76> 그런데 지금같이 중요한때에 방황이라는 녀석이 찾아와서ㅎㅎ.. 사춘기와 방황은 작년 말부터 시작해서 지금이 제일 고빈듯한데..하하
<sungyo> 생갃해봐요, 하루에 책 한권 읽는 친구랑, 하루에 다섯권 읽는 친구랑
<sungyo> 요건 감이 확 오죠?
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<sungyo> 헉,
<sungyo> 헉,
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 말씀하시는데 죄송해요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 급 IPTime 사망
<sungyo> ^^ 아녜여.
<DarkCircle> 음
<sungyo> 아피탐.ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 다크서클님이시군요.^^
<DarkCircle> 언어하고 수학이 코딩하고 뭔 상관이 있냐 싶긴 한데
<DarkCircle> sungyo, (_ _ )너브죽
<sungyo> 헛...
<JSTae76> 그게.. 특히 수학과애들은 프로그래밍 금방 습득해요
<sungyo> 걍...전공분야도 아닌 곳에서, 학생 지도차(?) 대화중이였습니다.
<DarkCircle> 언어적인 스킬이 느는 만큼 코딩 수준이 향상되는 말은 맞습니다.
<JSTae76> 지도차ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 수학과 애들도 코딩 못하는건 똑같 =3
<sungyo> 걔네들은................( _ _) 아마 상상력이 없어서일꺼에요.
<JSTae76> 선생님들 앞에서 얘기 듣는 기분..ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 수학과가 코딩 잘한다는 말은 반대.
<DarkCircle> 그게 흠 그러니까 언어적인 감각에 수학적인 꼼수가 가미되어야 코딩 스킬이 높아지죠
<sungyo> 아멘.
<DarkCircle> 아멘.
<sungyo> 적절하신 표현입니다. 언어적 감각에 수학적 꼼수(?)
<DarkCircle> 수학은 꼼수지 그 자체가 언어를 바꾸진 못해요. 다만 언어의 어떤 규칙성에 대해서는 일부 관여할 수 있긴 하지만
<JSTae76> 몇주전에 여기서 채팅하던 분은 수학쪽 친구에게 프로그래밍 조금 가르쳐주었다가 나중에는 도움을 받았다고..하신ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 언어만 잘한다고 해서 코딩을 잘하는건 또 아닌 (..)
<sungyo> 혹시 그게 임수님은 아니시겠죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그건 또 아니죠.
<JSTae76> 임수님 아니에오ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 에요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 마커스님ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아, 저보다 짬이 높으시군요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 저는 이렇게 생각하거든요.
<sungyo> 코딩을 효율적으로 짜기 위해서 물리학 분야(수학을 말하는것입니다)의 도움을 받는다. 라구요.
<DarkCircle> 문과애들은 수학 좀 못해도 되고 이과 애들은 언어영역이나 인문사회영역 좀 딸려도 된다고 누가 예전에 헛소리를 하던걸 굳게 믿던(?)시절이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 x망스럽 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 이해찬세대라고 하는데 대학 올라오고 나서 전부 멘붕했죠
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 앗, 반갑습니다....
<sungyo> 아까 쓰신 글을 읽어보셨지만, 저희 학원에 다니시는 분에 컴공과 출신이 두분이 계시세요.
<sungyo> 한분은 일반 회사를 다니신거 같고, 다른 한분은 서버관리쪽에 해오시던 분인데
<sungyo> 두분 모두 방향을 전향하신거죠. 그런데 전....사실 쫌,
<sungyo> 그런 식으로 전향해 오시는게 좋다고 하질 못하겠더라구요.
<am0c> 저랑 같은 생각을 하고 계신 선배분이 계시니 다행이네요 왠지 검증받는 기분.. >_<
<DarkCircle> 사실 음 다들 IT쪽으로 들어오면서 어떤 샤이니하고 브라이트한 꿈을 가지고 들어오는데
<am0c> (하지만 책을 읽지는 않는다.. FAIL)
<DarkCircle> 시스템(특히 서버?)이라든가 ... 게임이라든가 ...
<am0c> 전세계 시스템 해킹이라던가.. 응? =3
<DarkCircle> 이런걸 너무 바라보고 오는 사람들이 많더라구요 ㄱ-
<sungyo> 물론 저는 피상적으러 접한 것이라 섯부른 말일수 있겠지만,
<DarkCircle> 이래저래 방황하다가 학원에서 달랑 자바 6개월 배우고 투입돼서 1년 경력 가진양 큰소리치는 사람도 조낸 많이 봐왔고
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle> 전문대에서 2년씩이나 프로그램 쳐배웠다면서 클래스 하나가 무슨 동작을 하는지도 파악 못하고 ...
<am0c> ..히익
<DarkCircle> okjsp에 제가 전에 본 적이 있는 어떤 여자분 ...
<sungyo> 하, 여자분이시구나.
<am0c> "여자분"에 밑줄 쫙
<DarkCircle> 진짜 자바코드 한줄도 짤 줄도 모르고 남한테 물어보면서 남이 짠 소스 코드 붙여다가 지가 짰다고 구라치는넘
<sungyo> (두리번 두리번, 혹시 여자분 안계시죠?)
<DarkCircle> 가끔씩 모니터링하고 있습니다.
<sungyo> 헛,
<DarkCircle> 나중에 걸리면 제가 빨간 딱지를 던지고 업계에서 쫒아내야 =3
<sungyo> 억하심정 없습니다!!! 여성개발분들 만세!! 만세!! 만만세!!!!!!!
<am0c> 그 분이 여자분이란게 다른 여자분 기분 상할일도 아닌데요 뭐..
<am0c> 예쁘신가요?
<am0c> ...
<DarkCircle> 진짜 잘하시는 여성개발자분들 엄청 많은데 엄한 몇분 때문에 욕먹는거 보면 ... 흠 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 전혀 =3
<sungyo> 전...전...여성개발자분들을 존중합니다...,..!!!!
<DarkCircle> 전 외모 가지고 따지는 그런 타입은 아니 .. (..)
<JSTae76> http://m.kin.naver.com/mobile/qna/detail.nhn?d1id=1&dirId=10405&docId=151522289&qb=7ZSE66Gc6re4656Y66i4IOyghOunnQ==&enc=utf8
<am0c> 전 따질래요 =3
<sungyo> 아, 저는 사실 옆에서 피상적으로 접한것이라 이렇다 말할 입장은 못되지만,
<sungyo> 개발자라는 직업이 '엔지니어'라고 이야기하시에는
<am0c> 저 링크를 보고 드는 생각이지만.. 한국의 프로그래머들은 너무 자신의 위치를 내리는 경향이 있는 것 같아요.
<sungyo> 학문성도 깊고, 분야도 다양하며, 빨리 변하며 창조적인 부분이 강한게
<DarkCircle> 저 링크는 네거티브적인 측면이 상당히 강조되어 있지만 저게 현실입니다.
<DarkCircle> 저기서 말하는 기업체 정규직은 연구원이나 알박기 직원 같은거.
<am0c> 위치는 만들어가는건데, 너무 타협적이고 부정적인 걸로 보입니다.
<am0c> 뭐든 하기 나름일텐데..
<DarkCircle> 저 글 쓴 사람 나이가 대충 30대 후반쯤 되는 거 같은데 제대로 보는건 맞 ..
<DarkCircle> 일단 개발자로는 무슨 일을 아무리 실적을 많이 올려서 진급을 하더라도 임원은 못됩니다.
<sungyo> 아 이거 진지한글인데 표현이 웃겨서 웃을수 밖에 없네요.
<sungyo> 와이어로 아파트를 띄우라뇨...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 산업 구조상 프로그래머 위치가 낮다면 높일 생각을 하고 그 자리를 만들어갈 무언가를 생각해야 하는데, 학생은 유망한 여부만 궁금해 하고, 선배는 나쁘다고 한탄하는 것만 전해줄 뿐이라면
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 딱잘라 말해서 연봉이 더이상 안올라간다는거고 거기에 대한 인센티브니 스톡옵션이니 이런게 상대적으로 짜다는거.
<am0c> 이대로 프로그래머의 위상은 뚝뚝 떨어질 뿐이 아닌가 해요
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 저게 현실이 맞아요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 임원이 되려면 결국 경영학이나 경제학을 전공해서 기업을 운영하는 쪽으로 가야 하는데
<JSTae76> :/
<DarkCircle> 문제는 이게 버는돈보다 깨지는돈이 서너배에서 10배 가까이 차이가 남 =3
<sungyo> 만약에 제가 회사 차리면
<DarkCircle> 뭐 가끔 LG나 이런데에서 MBA 연수 보내준다고 구라치는데
<sungyo> 개발자 우대하겠슴돠.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 갔다오면 몇년 못 일하고 다 해고 =3
<am0c> :3..
<DarkCircle> 누가 미쳤다고 수익 뽑아내기도 바빠 죽겠는데 억단위 들여가면서 MBA를 단체로 보내주나요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 이건
<DarkCircle> 얘기가 좀 이상한데로 흘러갔지만 결국 개발자도 나중에는 김택진 이사님과 같이 경영하는쪽으로 갑니다.
<am0c> 구라구라김구라..
<sungyo> 경영적인 측면에서의 문제이고, 때문에 경영학에서 다뤄져야 할 이야기로 보이네요.
<DarkCircle> 개발엔 참여하지만 실질적인 경영이 주업무가 되는것
<DarkCircle> 하지만 공돌이에게도 포함될 이야기죠
<JSTae76> 하하..이거 원 대화에 낄 수가 없군요
<DarkCircle> 평생동안 코딩만 하고 살 수는 없거든요
<DarkCircle> 드러워서라도 때려치겠지 (...)
<sungyo> 아, 제 말은
<am0c> 그렇겠죠 ;ㅅ;
<sungyo> 경영하시는 분들 생각이 갈려 엎혀야 한다는 말이였습니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 우리나라만 그런게 아니라 외국도 똑같습니다. 일본도 그렇구요
<am0c> 어떤 대표 회사 예시가 나타나도 좋을테고..
<JSTae76> 피곤하네요
<sungyo> 이야기가 멀리 왔는데,
<am0c> JSTae76: 레드불 콜?..
<am0c> 저는 레쯔비..
<DarkCircle> 근데 간혹 보면 60~70이 되어도 코딩을 열심히 하시는 분이 가끔 보이긴 한데
<sungyo> 전 보이차...쿨럭;
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle> 그런분들은 정말 implementation이 좋아서 하는거고
<JSTae76> am0c, 번인텐스 2캔이 이미 ..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 레드불을 별로 효과가 없서요.. 우리나라는
<JSTae76> 슬쩍 나가서 환타를 델고와야하는건가ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 몇 줄 때리다 보면 사실 치는것보다 말로 하는 코딩이 더 빨라요
<JSTae76> 여러분 여러분의 자녀가 생일이 빠르다면 학교를 일찍 보내실겁니까ㅡ
<JSTae76> ?
<am0c> 나이 많고 코딩 진짜 좋아하는 분들은 보통 말로 하는 코딩을 하죠 =3 아니면 프로젝트 관리..
<DarkCircle> 네
<sungyo> 그렇군요. 말로 코딩을 하는거군요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 갑자기 그 비꼬는 듯한 자세로 말코딩하는 모습이 ... 떠올랐 ...
<DarkCircle> 다리를 꼬고 두 팔을 팔걸이에 올려놓은 상태에서
<am0c> 아니면 코드는 거의 보지 않고 사람 관리..
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, 제 질문에 대한 답변이세요?
<DarkCircle> 한손 한손가락으로 허공에 원을 그리면서 이런건 대~에~~~~충! 이렇게 하면 돼~ 라고 ..
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 빨리 보낼수록 사회성도 금방 길러지고 배움의 시기도 더 빨리 챙기고 좋죠
<sungyo> JSTae76, 전 제 미래의 마누나랑 의논해보고 답변드리겠습...쿨럭;;;
<am0c> echo "이거이거 이렇게 대충 만들어' | mail jstae76@example.com
<JSTae76> sungyo, 으잌ㅋㅋ넵
<JSTae76> am0c, 갑자기ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 흠..
<sungyo> 아, 상상했다.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> sleep
<am0c> ...끝났다!
<am0c> ==3
<JSTae76> 전 많이 고민할것같아요..
<DarkCircle> while(1){ sleep(); } // die
<JSTae76> 아
<JSTae76> 다크서클님 너무하십니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 제가 하려고햇는뎈ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 말이 코딩보다 빨라요
<DarkCircle> 자
<DarkCircle> 계속
<DarkCircle> 자
<DarkCircle> 끗.
<sungyo> 아 더럽게 웃기다....ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSTae76> 네
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> (더럽다란 표현입니다)
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 개발자 입장에선 진짜 드러움 -.-
<JSTae76> while(1) system("start cmd.exe");
<sungyo> 그럼요. 더럽죠. 지가 알고리즘을 에고고 소리나게 고민을 해봤나.
<DarkCircle> 입으로 지구를 안드로메다로 쏴버릴 기세
<JSTae76> 여러분의 스펙이 안 좋다면 슬슬 열받으실 구문ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 지는 뜯어서 이게 어떻게 흘러가는지 봐보지도 못한것이, 말로만 코딩해데니ㅣ
<JSTae76> 아마도 작업표시줄에서 마라톤을 보실수 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 근데 전 윈도우를 안써서 구문 fail.
<sungyo> JSTae76,   아 상상되요.
<sungyo> 저도 윈도우랑은........(  _ _)
<JSTae76> sungyo, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 잌ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 외구계열회사는 어떤지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<JSTae76> 전 3학년때 레드햇 9를 설치했는데 인터넷이 안된 기억이 나네요
<sungyo> 외국계열
<sungyo> (순간 래드볼이라 인식했습니다. 으응...??)
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아까 누가 불스원샷 (.......)
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ (...)
<DarkCircle> 아 아직도 계시는구나
<DarkCircle> 불스 원샷 ㄱ-
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Ubuntu LocoTEAM - KOR 어록
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 불스원샷
<sungyo> 대박.
<sungyo> DarkCircle, 외국계열회사는 어떤지 여쭤봐도 될가요?
<sungyo> 그리고 저 궁금한게..보통 개발자분들이 관련 전공서적을 원서로 자유롭게 보시는 분들이 많이 계신가요?
<sungyo> 다른말: 개발자에게 '원서'를 자유롭게 본다는 것이 경쟁력이 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 대부분이라고 섣불리 말하긴 힘들고요 ...
<JSTae76> 역시 자연은 자연입니다
<DarkCircle> 원서를 볼 줄 안다는건 그만큼 지식 습득을 할 수 있는
<DarkCircle> 범위?
<DarkCircle> 그런게 좀 넓어져요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 니뽕어랑 중국어 간체를 보고 읽고 해석할줄 알면
<DarkCircle> 커버리지가 확 늘어납니다.
<am0c> 근데 원서 없이 공부가 되나요 [..]
<sungyo> 중국어랑 일본어 ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<am0c> 일단 한글 문서는 분야에 따라 찾기 힘든 없는 경우가..
<DarkCircle> 전세계에서 나오는 90% 가량의 논문을 볼 수가 있음.
<DarkCircle> 물론 논문 뿐만 아니라 서적 저널 보고서 등등
<JSTae76> 방황..방황...
<DarkCircle> 일단 제가 느끼기로는 동아시아인들에겐 동아시아 공통문자인 한자습득은 당연히 필수고요
<JSTae76> 여러분은 방황.. 언제 찾아왔나요?
<DarkCircle> 동아시에아서 쓰고 있는 한자 글자수가 수만가지쯤 되는데 그 중에 한중일 통합 문자가 몇천글자가 겹칩니다
<sungyo> 2달 전까지요.ㅋㅋㄷ
<am0c> 고2~3 때요
<JSTae76> 그러시군요..
<JSTae76> 전 하필 지금ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 그래서 고민 팍팍 담아 상담글을 kldp에 올렸어요
<DarkCircle> 이 통합 문자만 볼 줄 알아도 어지간한 학술문서라든지 문학서 기술서는 싹 꿸 수 있죠
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> KLDP
<am0c> 그리고 무수한 지혜롭고 자애로운 답변을 받아
<am0c> 인쇄까지 해서 밑줄치면서..
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 개발자가 아시아쪽 글을 읽는것이 정확히 어떤의미인지 모르겠어요.
<JSTae76> 전 중학교 3년간 무엇을 한지 모르겠습니다
<sungyo> am0c,  그렇게 깨우치셨군요
<am0c> JSTae76: 저는 7년간 뭘 했는지 모르겠네요 [...]
<DarkCircle> 중국이 "떠오르는 용"이자 "세계의 공장" 이쟎아요?
<sungyo> DarkCircle, 예.
<JSTae76> am0c, (
<DarkCircle> 전세계 통틀어서 국력이 2위입니다. 현재 말이죠 ㄱ-
<JSTae76> (...)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 슈퍼컴퓨터 기술 최강이구요
<sungyo> DarkCircle, 예.
<sungyo> DarkCircle, 슈퍼컵퓨터, 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 결국 그렇다는건 우리가 보통 짱깨라고 무시했던 그 중국이란 동네가
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 엄청난게 있다는게 되죠 .
<sungyo> DarkCircle, 언어가 자유로우면 커버리지가 늘어난다는 표현이 정확하군요.ㅣ
<DarkCircle> 최근에 영어가 자유자재로 되는 학생들이 늘어나면서 IEEE 논문지에 실리는 학술 논문 제출국 1위가 중국입니다. ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 거의 한 50~60% 돼요
<sungyo> DarkCircle, 무섭군요.
<am0c> ;ㅂ;
<DarkCircle> 근데 갸네들이 입으로 침튀겨가며 내뱉는 엄청난 아이디어는 자기네들 언어로 열심히 논문으로 내뱉고 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그 와중에 생겨난 기업이 텐센트라든가 ...
<sungyo> 여담입니다만, 전 왜 이렇게 현장분들이랑 대화하는게 좋을까요?
<DarkCircle> 미국에 이어 완벽하게 만들어낸 스텔스전투기
<DarkCircle> 전 필드 개발자가 아니예요
<sungyo> 역시, 다시봐도 개발자에게 '글과의 싸움'은 피할수 없는 부분이군요.
<DarkCircle> 음 사실 아직도 중국에 대해 모르는 사람들이 중국 뭣도 없네 이러는데
<am0c> 현실은 ppt와의 싸움.. 이라고 농담해보고..
<DarkCircle> 중국에서 호텔을 30시간만에 15층을 올렸나 암튼 그 동영상을 보고 좀 충격을 먹었습니다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 아 30시간이 아니라 15일인가 그런거 같은데
<sungyo> ppt, 행정병에겐 얼마나 의미있는 것인가.....(  _ _ )
<am0c> 15일동안 30층?
<am0c> 이려나요..
<sungyo> 하룻동안 2층?
<DarkCircle> 그 건물이 내진설계가 무지 잘되어 있어서 지구의 맨틀이 뒤틀릴 정도의 강한 지진에도 박살나지 않는 건물이죠
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 미.친.놈.들.
<DarkCircle> 음흠 잠시만요
<DarkCircle> 근데 동영상을 보면
<am0c> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ2ZCRkLZXs
<sungyo> +_+ 그런게 중국어 논문으로 쏟아져 나온다는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 결함없이 완벽합니다 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 네 나오죠
<am0c> 애자일로 만드나..
<DarkCircle> 아 저 동영상 맞네요
<am0c> 조립하는 느낌으로 쌓네요
<sungyo> 실례지만 다크서클님 직업을 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 아직 학생입니다. ㄱ-;
<sungyo> 전공이?
<DarkCircle> 할게 좀 많 ...
<DarkCircle> 흠 여기 로그가 쌓이는게 좀 불편하긴 한데 ㄱ-
<am0c> ..'ㅂ'
<sungyo> 아, 판위에 딱 짜서 올려주는구나.
<DarkCircle> 컴공쪽이라고 보시면 될듯?
<sungyo> 다들 여기 로그 쌓이는걸 불편해하시더라구요.
<am0c> 그르게말임다
<am0c> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 근데 로그가 어디에 사용되냐면
<DarkCircle> 빅데이터 분석에 쓰입니다. ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 저건, 완벽한 메니지먼트의 결과군요.
<sungyo> 네??
<DarkCircle> 채널에서 쏟아지는 각종 얘기와 단어 소절을 통해 트렌드를 분석하죠
<am0c> ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥ ë°¥
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 그래요?
<am0c> ...이러면 밥채널이 되는거네요
<sungyo> 그렇게 모든 IRC 체너들이 모니터가 되나요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 모든 우분투 공식 채널들의 로그가 캐노니컬에 쌓입니다.
<JSTae76> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sungyo> 아,   ㅋㄴㅍㅋ
<am0c> 그나저나 그러면 들어올때 약관이라도 봇이 던져줘야 한다고 보는데 말입니다..
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 보면 프라이버시를 포기하는것에 동의하는걸로 간주가 되는데
<sungyo> 아이알씨가 그리 좋은건 아닌거군요.
<DarkCircle> 누군가가 트렌드 팔로워가 아닌 트렌드 리더라면
<sungyo> 독립서버라도 하나 돌려야 하나.....
<am0c> 아얄씨 자체가 안좋은건 아니죠 =3
<DarkCircle> 그 사람이 떠드는 이야기가 전세계 기술의 흐름이 될 수 있다는거죠
<JSTae76> (...)
<sungyo> 오늘 다크서클님께 많이 배우네요.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 이 세상은 혼자 살아가는 곳이 아니고 여러 사람이 생각을 공유하며 합치고 살아가는 마당이기에
<JSTae76> 저도요
<DarkCircle> 한 사람만의 이야기만 분석하는게 아니라 여러사람의 이야기를 취합해서
<DarkCircle> 이걸로 나중에 페이스북처럼 인포그라피로 표현할 수도 있습니다.
<sungyo> 세상이 너무 빨리 변해요.@_@
<DarkCircle> 여자이야기만을 분석을 한다면 남자들이 어떤 여자를 좋아한다더라의 변화 흐름을 찾을 수도 있고요
<JSTae76> sungyo, 전 그게 두렵네요
<DarkCircle> 우분투 이야기만 따로 추려놨다면 대박이예요부터 X같아요 까지
<DarkCircle> 그래프로 쫙 처리할수도 있고요
<am0c> 방금 닭옹의 말씀이 이렇게 분석되겠죠.  "우분투 => X같아요"
<am0c> ==3=3
<DarkCircle> 아마 자고 일어나면 지구 어느 한 구석에는 프로그램 하나가 릴리즈 되어 있겠죠
<DarkCircle>  =3 =3 =3
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 무섭군요.
<sungyo> 그 트렌드만 붐
<sungyo> 분석해서 패키지를 생산하더라도
<am0c> 보고있나! 우분투 유니티 X같아요!
<sungyo> 그 회사는 살아남는거군요.
<JSTae76> sungyo 전 두렵니요
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 캐노니컬이 뭔 짓이든 할 수 있죠
<JSTae76> 피곤한데 오늘은 별로 자고싶지가 않네요
<DarkCircle> 돈받고 팔아먹을 수도 있고
<sungyo> ....................................(  _ _) 전 윤희가 좋아요...
<sungyo> 대박.
<DarkCircle> 구글이 지금 그짓하고 있음  ㄱ-
<sungyo> 케노피컬이 그냥 퍼주는 회사는 아닌거군요.
<DarkCircle> 하버드랑 옥스포트 같은 대학교에서 사서 정보 싹 긁어다가 DB 돈받고 팝니다.
<sungyo> 구글은 살아남는다는 이야기가 그 이야기인거군요.
<DarkCircle> 당연하죠
<DarkCircle> 구글은 근데 그 사서 정보 팔아먹는거보다는
<DarkCircle> 광고로 빼먹는게 더 많습니다. 크크
<sungyo> 크크
<sungyo> 전 사실 제 정보를 남의 서버에 담아두는것에 쫌 민감한 편인데
<DarkCircle> 인문학 전공한 사람들이 기술 흐름의 등딱지에 딱 붙어서 돈줄을 얍쌉하게 싹 챙겨먹고 튈줄 알아야 =3
<sungyo> 왠지 이제는 좀더 그래야 겠다는 생각이 들어요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 남의 서버에 넣을게 있고 넣지 말아야 할 게 있죠
<DarkCircle> 국내 기업체에 너무 쓸데 없이 이상한 빅데이터 붐이 불고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 코딱지만한 한반도 반띵 구역에서 빅데이터를 외치는건 뭔가 좀 ...
<am0c> 제일 좋은건 어디서든 넣지 말아야할 건 인터넷에 유출하지 않는건데, 가장 잘 실천하는 사람이 아마 리차드 스톨만이 아닐까 생각해요.
<DarkCircle> 가진것도 뭣도 없는데 열라 처절해보임 =3
<am0c> 그 분은 핸드폰도 안쓰고.. 하여간 완전한 오픈소스가 아닌 기기는 손도 안대죠.
<am0c> 페이스북에 자기 사진 올리지 말아달라고 말했다고...
<sungyo> 미쳤군요.
<sungyo> 그런 분들은 좀 봤어요.
<am0c> 어떻게 보면 종교적이라던가 사상가라고 봐야한다고 생각해요. 근데 그러면 세상과 단절되기도 쉽고.. 저는 오히려 그래서 민감해하다가
<DarkCircle> 근데 어쩌다보면 스똘만옹이 그만큼 현명하게 잘 대처하고 있다고 생각해요
<sungyo> 그거 리누스 토발즈도 접때 강의하며 그랬다고 하더라구요.
<am0c> 기술을 놓치거나 빨리 실천하지 못한게 더 많은 것 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 스똘만 옹은 음 사상가 맞기도 하고 차라리 그냥 정치인인거 같 .
<sungyo> 그 사람의 행동은 꽤나 좀 철학적인거 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스를 어떻게 해야 한다고 이익을 위해 다수를 움직이는거 자체가 이미 정치 행위이니
<DarkCircle> 그것도 어떤 쪽으로의 이익이냐가 다르겠지만요
<am0c> 아시다시피 그 분이 자유소프트웨어 움직임을 주도하고 GNU 리더예요.
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스 정신이라는게 사실은 만들면 좋은걸 나눠 갖고 더 발전시켜서 더 좋게 만들자 이런건데
<am0c> 근데 스톨만은 너무 사상가적이어서 잃는게 많은 거 같아요. 세력도 이젠 강하게 펼치지 못하는거 같고. 정치적이라고 보기에는 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 이게 어떻게 보면 코뮈니스트로 보임  =3
<DarkCircle> 우리가 흔히 말하는 빨갱이 같은거 있죠
<am0c> 오픈소스는 스톨만이 주도한 자유소프트웨어 움직임과는 달라요.
<am0c> s/움직임/운동/;
<sungyo> 오늘 다크서클님께 감사드립니다.
<am0c> 자유소프트웨어운동은 나누고 열어두는게 옳은 일이다고 할 뿐이고, 오픈소스는 코드를 공개하는 것 자체가 유익하고 발전에 이롭다는 사실 자체를 강조하죠
<am0c> 오픈소스가 현실적이기 때문에 여기까지 온거구요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 ...
<sungyo> 조금이나마 요즘 트렌드에 관하여 더 알게 되었네요.
<DarkCircle> 사실 오픈소스는 그야말로 결과를 나누고 발전시키는것 그 뿐인데
<sungyo> 저는 운동을 하러 갈 시간이 되어서......
<DarkCircle> 트위터에서 떠드는 빨갱이 좀벌레들 떠드는거 보면
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스가 뭔지도 모르면서 열심히 잘난척하고들 다니는 ..
<sungyo> 이만 전 나가보겠습니다        =====3
<am0c> ;ㅅ;
<DarkCircle> 넵
<am0c> sungyo: 담에 뵈어요 ( _ _)
<DarkCircle> 거긴 미쿸이신가보네요
<sungyo> 다음번에 중국 이야기좀 더해주세용~^^ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아뇨, 한국입니다만..>!!ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 운동하러 나갈 시간이라니 (..)?
<am0c> 중간에 막 끼어들어서.. sungyo님 말씀도 잘 못들었네요.
<DarkCircle> 새벽에 운동하는게 안좋을텐데요 크크
<sungyo> 밤운동을 좋아.....;;;;
<sungyo> 그 밤운동이 그 밤운동은 아니지만,
<am0c> ....밤운동....*-_-*
<DarkCircle> 대기의 온갖 드러운 공기가 ....
<sungyo> 순수 밤에 하는 운동이랍니다~
<DarkCircle> 지상으로 내려앉는 타이밍이죠
<sungyo> *ㅡ,.ㅡ* 전 상관안해요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그럼 다음번에..^^
<am0c> ( __);;
<DarkCircle> 제가 트위터를 안하는 이유를 ... 아시겠죠?
<am0c> 저, 아는것도 없는데 갑자기 대화 끼어들어서 말이 많았네요 :3
<DarkCircle> 아유 뭐 저보다 더 잘 아심서 =3
<am0c> 네?
<am0c> ...네?
<am0c> JSTae76: 핑
<JSTae76> am0c, ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 드뎌 오셨네..
<am0c> 공유기는 잘 혼내주고 오셨나요
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저희 집 공유기가 오래되서ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 공유기를 그냥 바꾸세요 =3
<DarkCircle> 지금쯤이면 바꾸실때 되었구만 .
<JSTae76> 몇일에 한번 리셋안하면 못 쓰네요ㅠ
<DarkCircle> A/S센터 가시면 바꿔준다능.
<JSTae76> 아마도 5년은 넘었을거에요
<am0c> 헛
<JSTae76> IPTime G504
<DarkCircle> 흠 제 공유기보다 더 좋은데도 왜 리셋을 자주 해야 하나 ..
<DarkCircle> 펌웨어 업글은 하셨나요?
<JSTae76> 당연하죠ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 리스 타임이 안맞아서 그런거 같은데
<JSTae76> 순정펌웨어
<JSTae76> 입니다
<DarkCircle> 펌웨어가 좀 뭔가 잘못된 구석이 있다거나
<JSTae76> 뭐랄까.. 몇일에 한번씩 연결조차안돠요
<DarkCircle> 리스타임이 몇천초 라고 규정이 되어 있는데 그 전에 리프레시를 안해주면 연결이 끊어져요
<JSTae76> 저번주에 핵펌을 만들어서 올렸었어요
<DarkCircle> 아마 평균 3600초일것.
<JSTae76> 물론 이 현상은 작년부터 그랬지만
<DarkCircle> 뭐 펌웨어래봐야 리눅스일텐데
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 09년도에 안테나 한개 달린걸로 샀거든요
<DarkCircle> 대충 제일 싼걸로
<JSTae76> 저흰 3개
<am0c> 오오 리눅스 펌웨어
<am0c> dd-wrt 려나요
<am0c> 원래 리눅스예요?
<DarkCircle> 네 원래 리눅스 커널에 뭐 올려가지고 웹 서버랑 같이 도는 공유기예요
<JSTae76> 네
<DarkCircle> 대충 iptable이나 dhcpd, lighttpd같은거 개조한거 들어가거나 .. 뭐 대충 그럴듯
<JSTae76> 뜯어보시면 커널 램디스크를 연상케합니다
<am0c> 와우
<am0c> iptime이 갑자기 좋아졌어요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 기판 빼서 USB 포트만 찾으면 되는데
<DarkCircle> USB to serial로 rs-232c 케이블 박게 해두고
<DarkCircle> 미니컴으로 대충 쏴서 보내면 ..
<am0c> 흠.. 혹시나했으나 dd-wrt가 iptime 지원하진 않는군요
<am0c> 한국에서만 판매되는 제품이죠?
<DarkCircle> iptime이 fsf에 걸리면 회사 박살나는건데
<am0c> !!
<DarkCircle> 안에 공개하면 안되는 게 좀 있어서
<am0c> 그런..
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스긴 한데 회사 자체기술이래요
<am0c> iptime 제품은 전부 리눅스예요?
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 기반이고 대부분 오픈소스죠
<am0c> :D
<DarkCircle> 근데 소스 공개를 아직도 안하고 있음 ..
<JSTae76> am0c, firmware-mod-kit으로 뜯을수있어요
<am0c> 좋은 장난감이네요
<DarkCircle> 안하는 이유란게 회사에서 공개를 꺼린다는 자체기술이란게 있어서
<DarkCircle> 아직도 못뜯고 있 ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 정말 자체기술인지 아니면 그냥 대충 튜닝만 쳐놓은 기술인지
<am0c> 그야 후자겠죠(?)
<DarkCircle> 밝혀진게 없는데다가 예전에 엘림넷 사건이라고 한방에 훅 가버릴 뻔한 적이 있는 사건이 있었어서
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스쪽 소송은 무지 잔인해요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제대로 걸리면 애플이 삼성에 1조 1900억원 먹인거보다 더 잔인하게 먹일 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 회사 하나 망해요
<am0c> 좀 더 활발하면 좋을텐데요 :3 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 아 이렇게 하면 안되겠다 싶어서 떠보고 검증해보고 회사가 도저히 이 부분은 공개를 못한다 영업기밀이다 그러면 일단 두고보기는 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 삼성은 예전에 쪼여서 5천만원 벌금 때리고 제한적으로 소스를 공개하고 있긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드 소스는 다 공개했고
<JSTae76>  /clear
<am0c> 영업기밀이란게 이미 어겼다는건데..
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그게 lgpl쪽으로 가면 공개를 안해도 되는게 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 특허라든가 이걸 공개하면 기업의 영업에 심각한 타격이 간다든가
<am0c> 아뇨 제 말이 그런건데..
<am0c> 이미 잘 구분해서 개발했으면
<am0c> 안할건 안하고 공개할 건 공개할 수 있었겠죠.
<DarkCircle> ㅋ 일단 장독대 밑창은 깨진거고 물은 계속 퍼붓고 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 iptime죽으면 좀 그렇쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 공유기 시장에 나온 제품중에 iptime꺼만한게 없는데
<am0c> 정말로 GPL 그대로 수정한거면 "콜, 보시던가" 라고 할수가 없으니.. =3
<am0c> 그런가요
<DarkCircle> iptime정도면
<DarkCircle> 꽤 성능 좋게 나오는거고
<am0c> 공유기 시장 잘 모르지만. 길에서나 집에서 iptime쓰면 맨날 접속 안되고 죽어서 안좋아라 하고 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 똥값이죠
<DarkCircle> 네트워크 설정이 뭔가가 안맞아서 그럴거예요
<am0c> 설마요.. 그러려나요
<DarkCircle> 네 공유기만의 설정이 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 윗단의 문제일 수도 있음.
<am0c> 윗단이라면 공유기 밖을 말씀하시는게 아니라 iptime에 접속한 기기를 말씀하시는거죠?
<am0c> 둘다 상관이야 있겠지만 그냥 최종사용자로서 딴덴 접속되는데 iptime만 안되던 경험이 축척되다보니 자동기피증상이..
<am0c> IAAS라는 말도 있잖아요.
<am0c> iptime automatical avoiding symtom
<am0c> symptom인가..a
<am0c> JSTae76: hello?
<JSTae76> am0c. yea
<am0c> 말씀이 없으셔서..
<JSTae76> 아이맥 / 맥프로 개봉기 관람..ㅋㅋ
<am0c> ㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> JSTae76: 언제부터 여기서 닭옹님과 채팅중이셨어요?
<JSTae76>  마음만같으면 맥북프로를 구매할텐데 비싸서 말입니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 닭옹님이 누구세요?
<am0c> DarkCircle <===
<DarkCircle> 아 ..
<DarkCircle> 잠시
<DarkCircle>  =3....
<am0c> 넹..
<DarkCircle> 생각을 좀 해봤는데
<JSTae76> 네
<am0c> JSTae76: 한번 저처럼 kldp에 상담글 써보세요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아닭옹님이 다크서클님이군요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 요즘은 그럴 여유도 마땅히..
<DarkCircle> 같은 채널 대역으로 설정한 공유기를 유효거리내에 두대 이상 놓으면
<DarkCircle> 대역 혼선이 발생해요
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 되면 어떤일이 벌어지냐면
<JSTae76> 다크서클님과 간간히 대화를 나눈건 1년?됚을겁니다
<DarkCircle> 연결은 잘 돼요
<DarkCircle> 잘 되는데 문제가 뭐냐
<am0c> JSTae76: 오늘..=3
<DarkCircle> 둘다 신호가 강해졌다 약해졌다 막 그러거든요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 이 멍청한 터미널(맛폰이나 노트북)이
<DarkCircle> 두군데 번갈아가면서 연결시도를 합니다. ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 얘 좀 만만하네? 하고 연결시도했다가 다른놈 찾아보더니 어 얘가 더 만만해보이네? 하고 기존 연결을 끊습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 무선 송수신 개념은 기본적으로 브로드캐스팅인데
<JSTae76> 오늘이라뇨?
<DarkCircle> 누가 보낸 데이터가 내꺼가 아니면 무시해버리면 되죠 근데 하드웨어 레벨에서 무시하는게 더 빠른데 채널이 같아버리면 소프트웨어 레벨까지 가서 타겟이 뭔지까지 까봐야 합니다. 그리고 타겟이 있는지 라우팅 테이블에서 찾고 확 뿌려버리죠
<DarkCircle> 여기서 속도저하가 생기고 응답지연이 생기고
<DarkCircle> 아주 잠시잠깐 휙 하고 지나가는거지만 실패 횟수가 여러번 생겨나면 나중에 연결이 끊어져요
<am0c> 과연.. DarkCircle++
<DarkCircle> 무선 통신 매커니즘이 원래 그래서 =3
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅎ
<DarkCircle> 연결공유기 주변에 공유기들이 몇대 있나도 체크해보세요
<DarkCircle> 일단 윗단이 문제일 가능성도 있고 공유기별 설정이 잘못되었을 수도 있고
<DarkCircle> 그 다음에는 마지막으로 유불인데 이건 AP를 무시하는 방법으로 알아서 해야 ㄱ-
<am0c> 그렇게 논리적으로 로우레벨부터 차례차례 생각해보질 않았네요 :3 아아 과연..
<am0c> 그나저나 SSID는 하드웨어 레벨이 아니군요 :3
<JSTae76> 개발과 웹서핑 및 문서작성 시 5400RPM 7200RPM 차이가 많이 날까요?
<DarkCircle> seek타임이 증가하니 아무래도 차이가 많이 나겠죠?
<JSTae76> 흐미
<JSTae76> 고민되는군요ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 7200RPM이 항상 7200인건 아닙니다.
<am0c> 아무래도 커널레벨에서 체크할 것 같은데.. 무선통신도 공부해야겠.. ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> 아그래요?
<autowiz03> 웬만한 코드 컴파일 해봐야 하드보다 cpu 쪽 속도에 결정되니 그렇게 까지 차이 나겠나 싶었는데 ... 다크써클님이 차이 날거라고 하시는군요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 네 대부분은 하드는 ..
<DarkCircle> 펌웨어랑 캐시에서 퍼포먼스가 나오는데 rpm에서 확 차이가 나면 버스트 타임에 제성능이 안나올경우가 생기죠
<JSTae76> 얼마 정도 차이가 날까요?
<JSTae76> 안드로이드 빌드를 기준으로 하여서말입니다
<am0c> !
<DarkCircle> cpu쪽에 따라 결정이 나는 경우는 주로 메모리+레지스터 연산을 처리할때이고
<DarkCircle> 하드에서 캐시디스크로 이걸 다시 물리 메모리로 올리는 이 타이밍이
<DarkCircle> 골때리죠 흠 근데 여기서 좀 까먹었네요 ㄱ- ;
<autowiz03> 혹시 노트북이면 ssd 고고싱
<DarkCircle> 1+
<am0c> 노트북에서 안드로이드 빌드하지 마세요 ==3=3
<DarkCircle> ssd가 노트북이랑 서버에 좋다는 얘기를 어디서 줏어들은 건 있습니다 :D
<DarkCircle> 노트북은 임베디드 머신이쟎아요 크크
<DarkCircle> 저도 빨리 램을 업글해야 ㄱ-
<JSTae76> am0c, 왜요ㅎㅎ?
<JSTae76> SSD는 용량ㄷ도 그렇ㄱㅎ 비싸요ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 요즘 노트북 성능 잘 모르지만.. 그래도 빌드하는데 몇시간씩 걸릴텐데요
<DarkCircle> 비싼만큼 퍼포먼스를 잘 뽑아주죠
<am0c> 노트북으로 빌드 돌려놓으면 편한히 작업할 컴터가 없잖아요.
<am0c> 뭐 많으시다면야.. ==3=3
<DarkCircle> ssd 올리면 빌드타임 확 줄어듭니다 크크 짱이예욧.
<am0c> 빌드할 서버도 있으시면 노트북은 생각 안하고 사는게 더 맞는거 사게 될거 같아요
<am0c> 저라면 슈퍼페스트 랩탑보단 가볍고 작은 랩탑을..
<am0c> (게다가 서버 있으시니까요) =3
<DarkCircle> 빌드 서버는 소스 올려놓으면 지가 알아서 계속 로컬에서 주기적으로 pull 하고 빌드해서 퍼블릭에 복사해주고 =3 =3
<DarkCircle> 패키징도 릴리즈 번호 붙여다가 알아서 =3
<am0c> 뭔가 변수가 생길것도 같구요. 아. 갑자기 이제 데일리 빌드도 하고 싶어졌다. 그런데 랩탑에 빌드 환경 다 구축해놨다. 엉엉. <== 이런 시나리오라든가..
<am0c> 잘잤다. 오늘은 노트북 들고 외출해야지! 어라 그런데 빌드중이네! 어쩌지 엉엉. <== 이라든가
<autowiz03> 뚜껑만 닫고 이동한다...
<autowiz03> ctrl + z 로 잠시 멈춘다? 이게 되나요?
<am0c> 빌드중인 랩탑을 뚜껑만 닫고 가방에 넣고..
<am0c> 안되진 않겠죠..?
<JSTae76> 넵
<autowiz03> 잘못하면 과열로 셧다운 될 지도...
<DarkCircle> 근데 제가 그 짓을 09년도에 해봤습니다. ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 젠투 빌드
<DarkCircle> 한 두달 남짓 걸렸던 (...)
<autowiz03> 커헝...
<JSTae76> 2.3GHz 쿼드 코어 Intel Core i7(최대 3.3GHz Turbo Boost) 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x4GB 750GB Serial ATA Drive @ 5400rpm 8배속 SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW) MacBook Pro 15인치 광택 와이 드스크린 모니터 백라이트 키보드 및 사용 설명서 Keynote
<DarkCircle> 계속 가지고 다니면서 빌드 어디까지 됐나 확인하고
<autowiz03> 하긴 젠투빌드가 좀 대량이긴 하지요
<DarkCircle> 기차에서도 빌드 명령 치고
<DarkCircle> 바떼리 꺼질거 같으면 콘센트에 바로 박아넣고
<JSTae76> 이백 칠심삼만..
<am0c> 우앙..
<DarkCircle> 진짜 그때 기억만 되살리면 아주 처절했어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 콘센트 찾느라고 진짜 울고 다녔 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> 처음 가보는곳 전화로 설명받으면서 가다가 아이폰 배터리 다되서
<JSTae76> 2.9GHz 듀얼 코어 Intel Core i7(최대 3.6GHz Turbo Boost) 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x4GB 1TB Serial ATA Drive @ 5400rpm 8배속 SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW) 백라이트 키보드 및 사용 설명서 MacBook Air / MacBook Pro 13인치 를 위한 AppleCare Protection Plan - 자동 등록S
<am0c> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> 건물 화장실에 가서 노트북 꼽고 , 노트북 usb 에 아이폰 꼽아서
<DarkCircle> 도서관에 가면 애들 법전 펴놓고 고시공부하고 있는데 전 옆에서 화면 펴놓고 컴파일 하고 있 ㄱ-;
<autowiz03> ㅇㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 이백사십만원 (차이는 듀얼코어 + 그래픽)
<DarkCircle> 맥북은 저대로 사면 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 제대로 살려면
<DarkCircle> 풀옵션 채우고 사야됨
<DarkCircle> 한 400만원?
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 막말로 저거대로 사면 너무 후달려서 쓰다가 빡침 ㄱ-
<JSTae76> 여러분은 위에거랑 밑에거랑 어느게 더 현명한것같나요?
<JSTae76> 서니님은 맥프로 13인치는 맥프로가아니다라는 언급과 내장 글픽이라 키노트에소 일뷰 애니메이션 사용불가등을 지적
<DarkCircle> 위에거에 램업글+SSD 업글
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, 괜찮아요
<JSTae76> 저의 컴퓨터는 안드빌드만 최소 14시간
<JSTae76> 위에거 램은 업글되잇어용
<DarkCircle> 램하고 SSD만 업글해도 350 넘습니다.
<DarkCircle> 8긱은 업글된게 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 16긱 정도 업글해야 ..
<DarkCircle> 8긱도 쓸만하긴 한데 제대로 쓸려면 8긱은 경험상 후달려요
<JSTae76> 가능하면 280안
<JSTae76> ...
<DarkCircle> 280안으로 하시려면 차라리 맥북을 포기하시고 삼성 울트라씬 추천
<JSTae76> 저 Mac OS X릉 쓰고싶어서..
<DarkCircle> 그러면 도시락통 하나 사세요
<autowiz03> 전 개발은 안하지만 70만원 짜리 asus 1.3kg 울트라 씬으로 잘 쓰고 있습니당.
<DarkCircle> 삼성에서 이번에 출시한 울트라씬 진짜 좋아요
<JSTae76> 센스 시리즈 9요?
<DarkCircle> 맥북 에어의 한계에 근접했 ..
<DarkCircle> 네 아마 그렇겠죠?
<JSTae76> 그거 봤는데 그닥..
<JSTae76> 생각보다 후달려요ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 보는거랑 쓰는거랑 다르죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 써봤어요ㅎㄹ..물론 3시간ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 280만원 비용이면 맥북 풀업글 스펙이랑 비슷한거 한대 삽니다.
<DarkCircle> 100만원 아끼고요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그정도 스펙이면 그냥 윈도우에 해킨토시 얹히죠
<JSTae76> 크로노스도 괜찮긴한데..흠
<DarkCircle> Mac OSX가 병신같아요 라고 윈도우즈 깔아쓰는 분들 꽤 많이 봤긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 맥북은 맥북답게 쓰라고 맥북이지 그냥 단지 MacOSX만 쓰려고 맥북을 쓰는거면 저같으면 안사는걸 추천합니다.
<JSTae76> 일단은 추후 생각해보고 만약 구매한다면 이제 고등학생이고 IDC에 쿼드코어 서버도 있고하니 그냥 보험해도 이백오십인 맥북프로 13인치를 지르는게 젤 좋을것같아요
<DarkCircle> 맥머신은 원래 그런데 쓰는게 아님
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋ흠
<JSTae76> Mac OS X 써봤는데 좋았어요..
<DarkCircle> 뮤직 프로듀싱이나 멀티미디어 실시간 편집할 때 쓰는 머신이죠
<DarkCircle> 맥머신이 개발용으로 다루기 시작한건 사실 몇 년 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 개발용으로 맥머신 사는건 솔직히 좀 돈지랄 같고
<JSTae76> 그건 맞아요
<JSTae76> 지금 컴퓨터가 펜티엄ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 맥머신 옆에는 비트박스 머신에 신디 시퀀서를 붙여다가 클럽에서 비비고 두들기고 그렇게 하든지
<DarkCircle> 아니면 인쇄소 같은데 가져다 놓고 인쇄물 편집을 뽀대나게 하든지
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 음 태어나고 나서 산 머신이 전부 네대 인데
<DarkCircle> 컴을 바꾼 이유 75%가
<DarkCircle> 파워랑 CPU 가 나가거나 하드가 나가서임. ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그것도 하필이면 구형 부품 안나올때
<JSTae76> 전 딱 한번 샀니요
<JSTae76> 네요
<DarkCircle> 모니터에 돈지랄 해본게 고등학교때
<DarkCircle> 21인치를 90만원에 샀었죠
<DarkCircle> CRT
<DarkCircle> 그 돈지랄 딱 한번 경험해보고 나서 다시는 30만원 넘는 모니터 안산다고 다짐 ㄱ-
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 21인치 CRT 보셨죠?
<DarkCircle> 삼성에서 나온
<DarkCircle> ê±°
<JSTae76> 네
<DarkCircle> 아마 무거워서 못드실텐데
<DarkCircle> 전 그거 들고 돌아다녔습니다만 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 허리 나갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 그때만 해도 꿈을 못꾸던 1600x1200 해상도를 가지고 별의 별 짓을 다 했었는데요
<DarkCircle> 요새는 2560x ...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 뉴레티나맥북은 2880x ..
<DarkCircle> 이걸 쭉 봐오면서 돈을 함부로 쓰는걸 무지 경계하고 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그래서 맥북은 제대로 사려면 400만원쯤 올려서 사고 안그럴거면 차라리 맥북을 포기하라는 말이 여기서 나왔습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 2560x... 나오는 모니터는 24만원이면 뽕을 뽑고도 남습니다.
<JSTae76> 흠.
<JSTae76> 전 일단 자러ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕히두무세요
<JSTae76> 주므세여
<am0c> 'ㅂ'
<autowiz03> 써니님 (조금 이른) 생일 축하드려요~~
<Seony> 감사합니다 :)
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony, 생신 축하드립니다ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 감사합니다 :)
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그럼 전 학교라서 이만..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 축하하려고 접속하고 나가봅니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 마치고 봐요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-11
<razGon_web> Seony: 오 생일이셨군요! 해피 버스데이!
<Seony> 감사합니다 :)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아이뻐 나올 시즌이군요
<yemharc> 겔3 약정 할부금 8만원
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> Seony: 시네마 디스플레이 써보셨나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 못써봤어요
<Seony> 근데 써본 사람들 말로는, 그게 비싼 이유가 있다고 하더라구요
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> 안그래도 내일 아이맥 업글이 될거같은데, 그럼 시네마도 같이 업글되려나요
<Seony> 글쎄요. 제품이 다르니 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 다르다고 해도 라인업만 보면 아이맥 서브니까요
<Seony> 일단 기다려봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 30분 후에 다시 오겠스비나.
<razGon_web> 헉..
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어디에 갤3 8만원이라고 나오나요? 아버님 핸폰을 사드려볼까요?
<yemharc> 어....... 요새 보조금 경쟁이 붙어서요
<yemharc> 한창 재고떨이들 하고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 보조금 108만원까진 봤네요
<yemharc> (이미 돈받고 폰 받는 수준)
<razGon_web> 예 그거 낮추는 게 원래 LTE선점 하려고 하는 거 같은데. 돌려 말하면 아이폰5를 발못붙이게 하려는 삼성의 계략이라고 하더군요.ㅎ
<twinsenx> 어제 갤럭시 노트 7.7인치 쌤쑹 디지털 플라자에서 에스펜으로 슥슥 써보니까 괜찮긴하지만.. 저의 꾸진 HTC 디자이어의 디오펜 필기인식으로 쓰는거랑 필기감 차이는 모르겠어여. 별 차이 안나는듯. 갤럭시 노트 7.7인치 공기계 가격이 움 75만이든가 80만이든가 그랬어여.
<razGon_web> 조금 기다려보면 갤노트10.1인치 가격이 10만원이 될듯. 그때사면되요.ㅎ
<twinsenx> 갤노트10.1인치 가격이 10만원 되면... 구글 넥서스7을 사렵니다;; 휴대폰도 안되고, 와이파이도 느리고,  프로젝터 연결 HDMI미러링도 안되고, SD 외장 메모리도 꽂을수없고, 캠도 전면캠 하나 달랑, 화면해상도도 갤보다 꾸진 넥서스 7 ;;
<twinsenx> 아.. 가을인가.. 전어는 땡기는데 소주는 안 땡기는 이 건전한 가을 정오.. (/away 점심)
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 옴니플랜 지를까........ 근데 이건 확실히 가격이;;
<razGon_web> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 리하ㅣ요
<Seony^InClass> Hi
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<markers> 오랜만에 접속햇네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahi> 안녕하세요 ^^ 저도 오랜만에 왔습니다.
<samahi> 요즘은 일이 많아서 시간이 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<markers> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 네이트 문제가 많네요. 네이트 이상한 에러나서 인터넷 팅기고 네이트에러메세지만 70개까지 떴네요
<samahui> 강제로 네이트 끄니까 그 이후로는 인터넷 접속 불가 ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 네이트는 이전에 해킹당했을 때 거의 다 탈퇴해나간걸로 알고있어요.
<Seony> 저는 아직도 쓰는 사람 몇몇 때문에 어쩔 수 없이 유지하지만...
<samahui> 저도 어쩔수 없이 유지하는데
<samahui> 요즘 에러도 자주나고 무엇보다 보안프로그램이랑 충돌도 자주 생기네요
<samahui> 걍 지워버리고 탈퇴하고 싶지만 오래된 친구들이 아직 많이 사용해서 그냥 쓰고 있네요
<Seony> 맥용 네이트온은 비번 저장 기능 자체가 아예 작동이 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그나저나 우분투버젼으로 나온 네이트는 문제도 많이있네요. 에러 자꾸 발생하고 답답해요
<samahui> 맥용도 마찬가지군요
<samahui> 전 맥에는 설치 않했는데
<samahui> 역시 안하길 잘했군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 심지어는 채팅하다 앱이 죽어버려요
<samahui> 오늘 에러가 그랬어요
<samahui> 열심히 대화하는데 갑자기 끊기더니
<samahui> 에러창만 6~70개 뜨고
<samahui> 인터넷 접속도 막아버리더군요
<Seony> 만드느라 고생하신 분들한테는 죄송하지만, 아는 사람들만 아니면 바로 지워버리고 싶은 앱입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러게요 ^^;;
<samahui> 요그냥 탈퇴 할까 생각중입니다. 뭐 요즘 카톡으로 다 연락,대화가 되니 그다지 컴퓨터에서도 메신져 사용하고 싶지가 않 네
<samahui> 잉? 이상하게 길게 쓰면 글이 짤려버리네요
<samahui> 더욱이 마지막 글씨가 맨 앞으로
<samahui> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 이상하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아무래도 일하라는 하늘의 계시 같습니다.
<samahui> 네이트하면 네이트 폭파 시키고
<samahui> 채팅하면 채팅창 문제 일으키고
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 신은 직장 상가편인가봐요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 저는 네이트온은 저는 웹버전씁니다.
<razGon_Web> https://main.wim.nate.com/popup/index.html#
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> 광고도 안나오고 기본 작동에 충분해서 괜찮습니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 오옷..라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> JSTae76: 아. 죄송합니다. 답변 잘 못드렸네요.^^;
<razGon_Web> 환자 보면서 올리는 중이라서요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 아그러시군요ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요
<samahui> 오늘하루도 그럭저럭 마무리 되어가는군요
<twinsenx> 땡!
<samahui> 다들 하루 마무리 잘하시고 조심히 퇴근하세요
<samahui> 전 먼저 칼퇴근합니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<twinsenx> 학교종이.. 회사종이 땡땡땡 어여 나가세~♪  쏴장님만 잔업하셔 나는 땡땡땡~♪
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> ...전 이만..
<razGon_web> 리하이요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-12
<samahi> 안녕하세요
<samahi> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 북스캔하는 데 인터넷으로 말고 대학가도 잘하는 지요?
<razGon_web> 허접하게 스캔 하는 데면 좀 그런데.
<JSTae76> razGon_wen, 잘 모르겠네요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> razGon_wen, 구글로 가시면... (퍽퍽ㅋㅋ)
<JSTae76> razGon_wen, 근데 뭐 스캔하시려구요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 4 minute left..
<JSTae76> 전 이만..
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어서 오세요.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 대학가쪽에 북스캔하는데 있나요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 어디 대학가요?
<yemharc> razGon_web: 딱히 제가 이용해본 곳은 없는데, 요새 대학가 복사/인쇄소 같은곳 가면 아예 북스캔 장비(제단기 스캐너 등)랑 공간을 '대여'하는 곳들이 많이 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 웃긴게 의뢰를 받아서 직접 북스캔을 하면 불법인데, 공간대여는 합법-정확히는 관련법이 없어서 단속대상이 아니에요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 근데 더 웃긴건 이 꼴을 보면서 이북 장사를 안하는 서점이 x신이죠
<razGon_web> 제본만 맞기면 되겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 내가 볼때는 이북 만들어서 판매하면 괜찮을 텐데. 복제가 무서운건가?
<yemharc> 되려 요즘 대학생들은 교과서 가지고 다니는 애가 바보취급 받아요
<yemharc> 그 무거운걸 왜 바리바리 싸들고 다니냐고
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 근데 제가 봐도 그래요. 시대는 충분히 변했는데.......
<razGon_web> 저도 무거운 책들 다 패드에다가 넣을 생각으로 하고 남은 책은 장식용으로 쓰려고 합니다.
<yemharc> 종이책이 나쁜건 아니에요. 직접 촉감으로 닿는다는게 감성적으로는 무시 못하거든요
<razGon_web> 조금 있으면 필기도 유용한 앱이나 툴이 나오니 그것을 이용하면 괜찮을 듯 해요.
<razGon_web> 그러긴하죠.
<yemharc> 근데 그렇다고 해서 그게 몇십키로 지고 다니면서 어꺠 빠지는 게 더 낫다는건 아니죠
<razGon_web> 근데 무게의 압박은 큽니다.
<yemharc> 정말 크죠
<razGon_web> 제가 의대 다닐때 본과 1학년. 즉 3학년때에 들고 다니던 책이 완전군장입니다.
<razGon_web> 책하나당. 1.5키로 되는 것들이 많았거든요.
<yemharc> iBooks Author같은 좋은 툴도 나왔는데 정작 그걸 활용할 생각은 전혀 안하죠
<razGon_web> 다 칼라판이라서 비싸서 도난당할까봐.
<yemharc> 그러면서 무슨 전자정부니 뭐니.......
<razGon_web> ibook author?
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_web> 흠. 검색!
<yemharc> 애플에서 공개한 이북책 제작 툴입니다
<yemharc> 무료에요
<yemharc> razGon_web: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY4YQmu5Wxc 이걸 보시면
<yemharc> 바로 이해가 갈겁니다
<razGon_web> 책만들기 저작툴이군요.
<yemharc> http://www.apple.com/education/ibooks-textbooks/gallery.html 이것도 있고요
<yemharc> 책의 혁신이에요
<yemharc> 그리고 실제 현재 미국에서는 많은 교과서 업체들이 저걸 이용해서 책을 판매하고 있고요
<yemharc> 당장에 한 해 절약되는 금액만 30조원 정도 된다네요.
<yemharc> 물론 초등학교부터 양장본인 미국하고 우리나라하고는 환경적으로 틀리긴 합니다만, 우리나라도 확실히 아껴집니다
<yemharc> 다만 걸림돌이 패드가 필수라는건데, 요건 보완이 좀 필요하죠
<razGon_web> 역시..
<razGon_web> 인쇄작업의 갑인 맥을 사용해야 된다는 거 이게 걸림돌이겠죠.
<razGon_web> 삼성에서 막아 놓구 있으니.ㅋ
<yemharc> 저런 인터렉티브한 교과서랑 기존의 그림 약간 있고 끝인 교과서하고 뭐가 더 좋을지는 명확하죠
<yemharc> 지금 삼성은 그냥 사회 악이에요
<yemharc> 근데 저 iBooks author의 가장 놀라운 점은 "개인출판" 시대가 열렸다는거라고 봐요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 동감합니다.
<razGon_web> 질문있는데요.
<razGon_web> 옵티머스LTE2 가왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 제 과거 옵티머스Q의 내용을 백업해서 받으려면 어떻게 하면 되느지요?
<yemharc> razGon_web: 글쎼요;; 마이그레이션이 되려나;;
<razGon_web> 오 엘티이2 신세계네요
<razGon_web> 애플처럼 자동으로 업데이트.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕 세계!!
<razGon_OpQ> 옵티이2로입력중입니다
<razGon_OpQ> 쿼타보다 맛은 없군요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 감동..ㅎㅎㅎ 크롬이 된다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 크롬만 되어도 괜찮아요.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 조용하네요
<Seony> 역시 제가 떠들어야하는건가요? ㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, 반갑습니다ㅎ
<yemharc> 냠
<JSTae76> yemharc, 반갑습니다ㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 넵ㅎㅎ
<markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 오옷
<JSTae76> ㅁ..마마..마커스님 오랜만입니다ㅎ
<markers> 넹 오랜만이예요
<markers> 저 cmd 창 code page 기본설정으로 바꾸는 방법 혹시 아시나요 -_-? 검색해서 먼가 나오기는 하는데 적용을 해도 바뀌지가 않아서 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Markers, 그건 잘 모르겠고요ㅠㅠ 한국어 코드값은 909입니다
<JSTae76> 904였던가..
<markers> 949
<markers> chcp 949 이건 바뀌는건 상관없는데 매번 cmd 킬때마다 명령 때려야되서 ;;; 처음부터 바뀌게 하고 싶은데 -ㄱ
<JSTae76> 음.. CMD는 아마 프로필 기능이 없으니ㅜㅠ
<JSTae76> 레지스트리에 아마 관련되잇을듯하고
<JSTae76> 명령 프롬프트라면 속성으로 할 수 있을겁니다
<markers> 그게 검색으로 나온 답변들 다 해봐도 소용이 없네요
<yemharc> 후음
<JSTae76> Markers, 레지스트리에서 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Curren tControlSet\Control\Nls\CodePage를 원하시는 값으로 수정하시고 한번 테스트해보시고 안되시면 재부팅해보세요
<yemharc> cmd면 윈도우의 그녀석 말하시는건가요?
<markers> 네
<markers> 제가 그거 해봣는데 소용없음 -_-
<JSTae76> 터미널같은넘이죠ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 흐미..
<JSTae76> 재부팅은 해보셧나요?
<markers> 넹
<Seony> 한 5년 전에 Linus가 Git에 대해 구글에서 강연한 동영상이 있어서 보니까... CVS를 아주 대놓고 까는군요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8
<JSTae76> Markers, 10진수나 그런거 변경해보셧어요?
<yemharc> 음
<markers> 10진수요?
<yemharc> 윈도가 없으니 테스트가 안되네.....
<yemharc> chcp 1251
<yemharc> cmd /u
<markers> 1251은 너무 작게 나오공;;;
<yemharc> 그럼 65001
<markers> 일단 제가 원하는건 cmd창을 새창으로 띄웠을때 codepage 가 949로 바꾸는거...;
<markers> 현재 437로 계속 고정되어있어용;; 레지스터 고치는 방법이랑 cmd 기본값 설정하는거랑 다 해봣는데 둘다 안 먹힘;;
<yemharc> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Command Processor\Autorun 여기서 OEMCP라고 박힌걸 바꿔보세요
<JSTae76> Markers, 레즈스트리에서 수정하실때 옆에 16진수나 10진수나 있을 때 16진수라 선택되어있으면 10진수로 10진수로 선택되어있으면 16진수로 선택해보세요
<yemharc> 윈도는 먹통이라 확답을 못해요
<markers> 그 머냐 제가 yemharc님 알려주신거
<markers> 찾아보니깐 command processor 까지는 있는데
<markers> autorun 은 없다능;
<markers> 새로 만들어야되는건가 -ㄱ
<JSTae76> 시도해보세요 :)
<yemharc> 지금 사용하는게 XP인가요?
<yemharc> 이게 말하는게 조금씩 틀린데
<markers> 윈 7 입니다
<yemharc> chcp 한 다음에 cmd /u 혹은 cmd.exe /D가 있어요
<yemharc> 윈7이면 레지가 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console\%SystemRoot%_system32_cmd.exe] 여기라는데요
<markers> 오오오...
<yemharc> 되나요?
<markers> 고쳐졋네요 yemharc님은 역시 걸어다니는 구글 ....;
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ....
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 축하드립니다 :)
<markers> 아 감사합니다 ㅠ
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 이번달에 세미나 오실 수 있나요?
<markers> 하루종일 찾았는데 후 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아무래도 거리가 있으셔서.....
<markers> 갈려고 생각중이예요
<markers> 저녘 술 먹는거는 참여는 불가능할거 같기도 하고;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오시면 인사라도 나눠요
<markers> 현재까지는 계획 차질 없으면 참가 예정 ---ㅋ
<JSTae76> 부럽부럽..
<markers> 우분투 그룹에
<yemharc> 뭐 일단 저도 발표준비는 그럭저럭 잘 됐......다고는 생각하는데
<yemharc> .....실제로는 어떨런지 orz
<markers> 저희학교 후배님이 계셔서 ~_~ 깜놀 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 의외로 우분투 커뮤니티 오시는 분들이 전국적으로 계세요
<yemharc> 부산도 있고 광주도 있고 대전 대구도 있고 제주도도 있고 (....)
<markers> yemharc님 발표 보러 가는거니 기대할게요 +_+
<markers> 정말 research 능력이 너무너무 필요한 시점 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 아 근데 딱히 고급스러운 발표는 아니고요;; 검색 요령에 관한거니 너무 크게 기대하진 마세요;;
<markers> 저 잠시 밖에 소리좀 지르고 올게요. 스트레스좀 풀어야겟네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 애초에 발표 모토부터가 초보자를 위한거라.....
<yemharc> ^^
<markers> 기대 엄청 하고 있는데 제가 제일 필요한 스킬이라 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Apple의 새 제품 런칭이 내일 오전 2시에 시작됩니다. 새 제품 런칭을 실시간으로 보고싶다면 iphoneblog.co.kr/m/entry/Apple-iPhone-5-Live-Event'에서 원하는 해외매체를 선택하셔서 감상하시면 되겠습니다.. 전 팀 쿡의 아이폰 5가 궁금하며 MacBook Pro 13" (RETINA)과 Mac Mini, iMac의 새 라인업을 기대하고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 맥미니는 나오려나요
<yemharc> 안그래도 살까말까 하고 있는 중이라......
<JSTae76> 뉴 라인업이 나올때가 됬거든요ㅎ
<yemharc> http://forum.ssumer.com/index.php/topic/630-9월-12일-애플-미디어-이벤트-아이폰5-생방송-주소-모음/ 그리고 스트리밍은 요기에도 몇몇 있습니다.
<yemharc> 유스트리밍 등등
<Seony> 맥미니 나올 때 됐습니다..
<Seony> 저번 업데이트가 작년 7월이었거든요
<yemharc> Seony: 네 저도 나올때 됐다고 생각은 하고 있는데, 이번에 워낙 발표하는게 많아져서요
<yemharc> 아이맥이 나오면 시네마 디플도 나오려나요
<Seony> 근데 제 생각에 이번 발표할 때 나올 것 같진 않아요
<yemharc> 지를까 말까 심각하게 고민중이라 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아마 맥미니가 나오면 썬더볼트 달고 나오겠죠?
<Seony> 지난 번엔 안들고 나왔었어요?
<yemharc> 그럼 시네마 디플에 연결하면 전원부터 이더넷까지 원케이블로 될텐데 말이죠
<yemharc> 시네마 디플은 딱히 없지 않았나요?
<Seony> 음... 시네마 디스플레이도 나올 때가 됐는데... 아마 시네마 디스플레이는 지난 번부터 썬더볼트 달고나왔을 거에요
<Seony> 근데 아마, 맥미니의 전원부를 고려해봤을 때, 시네마 디스플리에는 자체 어댑터가 따로있지않을까 싶은데요
<yemharc> 네 지금 썬더볼트 달린게 판매되고 있죠
<yemharc> 아, 그게 알아보니까 되려 시네마 디플이 전원을 받고
<yemharc> 거기서 썬더볼트나 맥세이프가 나가는 구조더군요
<yemharc> 이더넷도 시네마 디플이 받아서 뿌려주고요
<yemharc> 모니턴데 모니터가 아니라고 해야할까요
<yemharc> 그리고 USB호스트도 달고 있고요
<Seony> 보니까 썬더볼트 디스플레이랑 LED 디스플레이랑 제품이 별도로 있네요
<yemharc> 근데 시네마 디플도 나올거같은게, 그거 USB가 2.0이더라구요
<yemharc> 네 별도에요
<yemharc> 주변기기를 전부 다 시네마에 연결해 놓고 맥은 썬더볼트 하나만 꽂아주면 되더군요
<yemharc> 시네마 디플이 괜히 비싼게 아니었더라구요
<Seony> 그래서 시네마가 썬더볼트 대역폭에서 반이나 먹는거군요
<yemharc> (.......)
<yemharc> 아 근데 썬더볼트를 좀 알아보니까 디스플레이 하나 연결하는걸로 끝나는게 아니에요
<Seony> 시네마가, 썬더볼트 뿐만 아니라, FW800, USB에 이더넷까지 달려있잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 여러가지 달렸죠
<Seony> 그게 비싼 이유가 있긴 한데..... 비싸도 많이 비싸죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 썬더볼트가 아주 작정하고 만든게, 그거 스펙상으로는 '외장 CPU'나 '외장 그래픽카드'가 운용 가능합니다 (......)
<Seony> 10 GBit/s 잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 정말 아예 작정하고 만든거더라구요
<Seony> 근데 실은 저번 시네마는 평점이 그렇게 좋진 않아요
<yemharc> 썬더볼트 케이블도 왜 그리 비싼가 했더니 그런 비트 흐름제어를 위해서 케이블 양 끝에 칩이 들어가 있고요 (....)
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 몇년 더 있으면 이젠 케이블에도 CPU가 달려서 나올 판 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아마 썬더볼트가 정말 뜬다면 보드에 CPU 8개 붙여서 '외장 연산장치'로 쓰게될거같아요
<yemharc> .................................
<JSTae76> (...)
<yemharc> 메모리는 한 5년 후엔 피코 공정에 들어갈 분위기고
<yemharc> .............
<Seony> 그나저나 시네마 사실 계획이라시니 부럽습니다...
<yemharc> .....그럼 인텔은 외계인 더 잡아다가 국끓여서 분자CPU 만드려나요
<Seony> 아이맥도 뽀대나지만, 시네마도 뽀대 죽이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 전 솔로잖아요 (눈물)
<JSTae76> 시네마 좋나요? 에이샵 갔는데 하필 MBA랑 연결해서
<JSTae76> yemharc, ㅠㅠ
<Seony> JSTae76: 좋은건 둘째치고 무지 비쌉니다.
<Seony> 27인치짜리 모니터가 100만원이 넘어요
<yemharc> 시네마가 단순히 모니터가 아니어서요
<yemharc> 그걸 감안해도 좀 비싼건 사실이긴 해요
<JSTae76> Seony, 공감버튼이 필요합니다ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 대충 130만원이니
<Seony> 근데, 사실 저라도 돈 있으면 시네마 살 거에요.
<Seony> 왜냐면 우리는 애플빠잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 특장점이 있나요?
<Seony> 여태 설명했껀만..
<yemharc> 어...... 일단 모니터 겸 데이터 허브 겸 뭐 등등.......
<JSTae76> Seony, 맥빠 아니셨어요ㅋㅋ?
<JSTae76> yemharc, USB 포트같은거요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<Seony> JSTae76: 위로 스크롤해서 몇줄만 읽어봐요
<Seony> 한참동안 설명했으니..
<yemharc> USB, FireWire, 전원, 이더넷
<JSTae76> Seony, 클리어해버려서.....
<JSTae76> yemharc 그렇군요
<JSTae76>  /Clear
<JSTae76> 이 명령어ㅋㅋ...
<JSTae76> 전 애플제품이 없지만 애플빠된듯해요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 혹시 제가 색글을 사용했나요?
<JSTae76> 클라이언트를 껏다가 다시 접속해보겠습니다..
<markers> 왓습니다. ㅎㅎ
<AndChat|36225> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<markers> 오오 핸폰으로 irc 접속 햇네요 ㅎㅎ;
<markers> 여기 접속할려니 ssl로 접속하고 포트번호도 6697로 해야되네요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 재접속
<JSTae76> 혹시 저가 아까 색글을 사용했던가요?
<markers> 색글?
<JSTae76> 넵
<JSTae76> 저의 챗글에 색이 사용되지 않았나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 컬러 안썼어요
<Seony> 안쓴거 같네요
<autowiz05> 제 프로그램이 색글을 처리 안하는지는 모르겠습니다만 그냥 보통 색으로 보입니다.
<JSTae76> 그렇군요ㅡ
<JSTae76>  클라이언트 배경이 검정인데 갑자기 챗이 검정으로 되어 룰 어긴가해서 놀랬네요;;
<Seony> 업타임 5일 밖에 안됐는데 파폭 동작이 좀 이상하네요... 재부팅 좀 해야겠습니다.
<JSTae76> Seony, 헠헠..업타임 5일....밖이라뇨ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 뚜껑 닫고 다니니까 재부팅할 일이 없어서요..
<JSTae76> 헐헐ㅋㅋ 전 업타임 8시간이면 가요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 물론 노트북이 아니지만ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 엄청 버벅ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 저는 업타임 5일도 참 짧다고 생각했는데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스 서버는 세달동안 안끈적도 있었는데, 그에 비하면 5일은 참 짧죠..
<autowiz05> 제 노트북도 특별한 일이 없는이상 재부팅은 한달애 두번 정도 할까 말까...
<JSTae76> 헐헐
<Seony> 그러게요. 그말이 제말..
<autowiz05> 물론 절전모드는 수시로 들어갑니다만 ^^
<JSTae76> 이분들이...염당을ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아무리 데탑이라지만...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저는 잠잘 때도 뚜껑 잘 안닫아요. 그냥 켜놔요
<JSTae76> 헐헝
<autowiz05> 데탑은 보통 3달정도에 한번 재부팅
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 3달 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 헐헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> ;;
<Seony> 조만간에 Onyx 한 번 돌려줘야지..
<markers> 전 하루에도 재부팅을 수십번하는데 노북이라도
<autowiz05> 아아 크롬 os 최신판으로 컴파일해서 함 올려보고 싶은데
<JSTae76> Onxy?가 뭔가요
<autowiz05> 시간이 안나는...
<Seony> 맥용 시스템 복구툴
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<Seony> 그 정돈느 검색을..
<JSTae76> 하하
<JSTae76> 죄송합니다~
<Seony> 근데 파폭이 이상동작을 하니까 좀 그러네요.
<markers> 요새 온라인 게임들 mfc 전혀 이용 안하죠?;;
<Seony> 그래도 사파리, 크롬, 파폭 중에서 제일 믿는 놈인데...
<Seony> 파폭 기본 기능 중에서, 웹사이트 소스코드를 분석해서  3D로 보여주는 기능 있는데 그거 죽이더라구요.
<Seony> HTML위에 얹은 태그들을 레이어로 표시해서 계층으로 보여주는데, 정말 잘만들었떠라구요
<JSTae76> autowiz05, 제 서버 점검이 빨리 끝난다면 서버로 컴파일해보겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 아..그거 진짜 멋지더군요
<JSTae76> 해보진 않았지만..
<JSTae76> 내일 새벽에 런칭하는거 보실 분 있으신가요?
<Seony> 몇시에 하는데요?
<JSTae76> 저희론 새벽 2시입니다
<Seony> 음.. 그럼 여기 시간으로는 7시네요.
<Seony> 그냥 아침에 일어나서 뉴스로 읽을래요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 넵
<Seony> 그 정도로만 봐도 충분...
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<markers> 무엇을 런칭하나요?
<Seony> iPhone 5
<JSTae76> Mac Mini, iMac 뉴 라인업은 추가 기대
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어쩌면 iMac, MacMini, Cinema Display
<markers> 아 근데 그거 아이폰 5 라고 확신을 못한다던데 애플사에서 기자들에게 이번에 기자회견를 하니 참가해달라고만 했지
<markers> 아이폰 5 발표한다고는 안햇는데 배경이 5 라고 되어있어서 다들 아이폰 5 나오는거다 예상하는거라고 하던데
<Seony> 네. 사실 늘 그렇듯이, 애플은 당일날 발표 전까지는 모르는 거에요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 많은 사람들이 하도 확신을 하니까 그런갑다 하는거지, 확답은 당일날에..
<markers> 기자들 메일에 배경을 아이폰 보여주면서 뒷 커버가 5 적혀 있어서 기자들이 추측한거래요
<Seony> 아... 선풍기를 끄면 덥고, 키면 춥고...
<JSTae76> 아..그렇군요
<JSTae76> Seony, 선풍기 + 이불 강추합니다ㅋㅋ
<markers> 애플사가 공식적으로 아이폰 5 나옵니다 라고 한적은 전혀 없다는 사실 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞는말
<markers> 선풍기 끄고 알몸 ㄱㄱ;;; 저 자주 그럼 ㅋㅋ
<Seony>  코딩해야되는데 무쟈게 귀찮네요
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> markers: 알몸에 선풍기 중이라면? ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 공감버튼 급구
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 마커스님 인턴에서도...죄송ㅋ
<markers> 춥지 않을까요 어지간하게 더운 날씨 아닌 이상은;
<markers> 저 인턴 생활은 끝 ㅋ
<Seony> 실은 옷 입고있는데, 바람이 좀 차네요. 이제 여름은 다 간듯..
<Seony> 어제는 집 무너지는줄 알았어요. 어찌나 바람이 부는지..
<Seony> 온 동네 쓰레기통 다 굴러댕기고..
<markers> 서울은 보니깐 가을 안오고 겨울 올려고 작정한거 같던데 -ㄱ
<Seony> 한국은 한 십년 전부터 가을이 없었던 것 같네요... 제 기억으로는...
<JSTae76> Markers, 전 과거형을ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Server UNDERSTRUCTION
<Seony> UNDERSTRUCTION이 아니라 Under construction이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아그래요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ( 왜 몰랐었지ㅋㅋ)
<JSTae76> (...)
<Seony> 그런 단어가 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ..ㅠ
<markers> 전 이만 가볼게용 다음에 뵈요 ㅎ
<JSTae76> I'm Sleepy
<JSTae76> 어제 겨우 제대로 잠을 잤네요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 안드로IRC가 불안정하네요ㅠ
<AP> 여기 원래 이렇게 조용한가요?
<JSTae76> 아뇨ㅎㅎ
<AP> 교무실 온것처럼 너무 조용하네요...
<JSTae76> ㅎ이 채널은 타이밍이 있어요ㅋㅋ
<AP> 타이밍 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 꿀타이밍이 언제인가요?
<JSTae76> 평일 오전 / 오후는 저가 잘 접속하지 않아서 잘 모르겠고 밤되면 피크이긴 한데 그것도 특정 날만 그래요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 오전 / 오후때도 조용해요
<JSTae76> 주말에는 전반적으로 비슷비슷하지만.. 순간 피크타임이 있는데 랜덤이라ㅋㅋ
<AP> 피크타임이라.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 몇일전에 저의 하소연으로 몇몇분들이 이야기를 들어주시고 뭐ㅡㅡㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 헐
<JSTae76> ;; ㅡㅡ는 오타입니다
<JSTae76> ..을 쳤다고 생각했는데 죄송합니다ㅠ
<JSTae76> 다들 어디가셨지
<AP> 조용조용 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ
<cai_> 흠 뭐 아이폰5는 예상했던대로네요;;
<cai_> 딱히 killer feature도 없고
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-13
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 제 예상대로 폰만 발표됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 좀 아쉽긴 하네요
<yemharc> 이번 발표의 핵심은 다른게 아니라 가격인거 같아요
<razGon_web> 아이폰...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마로 발표났는데요?
<razGon_web> 흠.. 잡스의 빈자리 가득
<yemharc> 일단 아이폰4는 공짜
<yemharc> 4s가 $99
<razGon_web> 쓸만한 터치펜 뭐가 있을까요?
<Seony> 그건 늘상 그렇잖아요
<yemharc> 음, 가격 자체는 사실상 동일하다고 보면 되는데, 제가 말하고 싶은건 "아이폰4가 버스폰이 되었다"인거죠
<razGon_web> 사이트보니 이게좋다 저게 좋다해서요
<yemharc> 애플의 제품 라인업이 넓어지면서 이제야 본격적으로 "iDevice 확산"이 시작될거 같은 느낌이에요
<razGon_web> 중국에서 싱글코어 스맛폰인 3만원입니다.
<yemharc> 터치펜은......글쎄요;;
<Seony> 하긴 아이폰4 정도 성능과 디자인의 폰이 공짜가 됐으니... 확산이 시작될만하네요
<yemharc> 전 패드에 터치펜으로 그리느니 종이 아니면 타블렛을 쓰는게 낫다는 생각이라.......
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/reviews/1320010
<yemharc> 사람들이 실망입네 어쩌네 하는데, 제가볼떄 애플이 포인트로 잡는건 진작에 폰을 떠났다고 봐요
<razGon_web> 전자책의 형광펜 정도로 쓰려고 합니다.
<Seony> yemharc: 뭘 만들었어도 "실망"이라는 글자는 뜨게 되어있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 그렇죠
<razGon_web> 그런거 같아요. 어제 옵티머스LTE2를 보았는데. 완전 애플 복제판이 많습니다.
<yemharc> razGon_web: 그럼 필압감지나 뭐 그런건 필요없으신거죠?
<Seony> 아이폰4 시리즈의 디자인을 폰 역사상 "최고의 디자인"이라고 생각하는 제 입장에서 아이폰 5는 여전히 최고입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옵티머스suite이런거 나오는데. 이건 아이툰스 짝퉁.
<yemharc> 근데 이번에 무선충전이니 NFC니 이런거 안넣은게 차라리 나았다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 제대로 작동도 안하고 매리트도 없는 기술을 어거지로 넣을 필요가 없어요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 예 그냥 필기되고 색칠되면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 그림은 안그립니다. 단순히 필기용.
<razGon_web> 뭐 잠깐 낙서 정도는 하지만, 정교한 그림은 필요없습니다.
<yemharc> http://fineav.tistory.com/266 그럼 이런게 무난하긴 합니다
<yemharc> 액정에 상처 날 일도 없고요
<yemharc> 그 끝에 둥그렇게 스폰지(?) 붙은것들요
<yemharc> 가격도 저렴하고
<yemharc> 무선충전만 해도 꼴랑 2~3미터인데, 케이블에 꽂는거랑 아무 차이가 없어요
<yemharc> 그리고 이번 5에서 마이크(집음향상, 소음제거 향상)에 상당히 공을 들였는데 이건 역시 시리 사용성 강화겠죠
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 제 생각에 애플이라면, 대기 중에서 전기를 뽑아쓰는 기술을 만들어내지 않을까 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그거라면 향후 5년 이내에 세계를 바꿀 기술 리스트에 들어있죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 기기를 잡고 흔들면 공기와의 마찰에 의해 어쩌구 하면서 충전이 된다더군요
<Seony> 제가 알기로는, 그 기술은 이미 나온 게 있는데 석유회사가 특허권을 쥐고 안내놓는다는 음모론의 썰ㅇ이 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그것까진 잘 모르겠네요. 워낙에 그런 루머가 많아서......
<yemharc> 다만 전기자동차에 관한건 사실이더군요
<yemharc> 베터리 충전용량 제외하곤 모두 다 해결되어 있는 상태라고........
<yemharc> 여튼 예전에는 "일단 써봐. 그럼 알거야"라고 했는데, 지금은 좀 곤란하네요
<yemharc> "같이 써봐, 그럼 알거야" 라고 해야 하는데.....................
<Seony> 저는 늘 얘기하지만, 절대 써보라고 권하지 않습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 좋은건 저만 쓰고 싶거든요
<yemharc> 요샌 아이메세지때문에 확대하고 싶어요 (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 편하긴 하죠
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> markers: 오래간망ㅂ니다.
<markers> 네 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<razGon_web> 잠시 환자보는 중입니다.
<Seony> reboot
<shark> 도와주세요. TRIM기능을 지원하는 SSD에 우분투 12.04를 깔았습니다. 마운트옵션에 discard,noatiom도 붙였고, EXT4에 저널도 없앴습니다. 그런데 파일을 만들어서 삭제해보면 데이터는그대로 남아있습니다.. 뭐가잘못됐을까요.. "하드웨어게시판"에도 올렸지만 충분한 해결방법이 아니라 해결을 못 하고 있습니다.. 도와주세요.
<markers> 게시글 보니깐 답변에 잘 된다는 글이 있던데 'ㅅ';;
<Seony> 우분투가 혹시 64비트인가요?
<shark> 네 64비트에요 !
<Seony> sudo fstrim -v / 치면 뭐라고 나와요?
<shark> 잠시만요
<shark> ㅁ/: 58694729728 bytes were trimmed 이렇게 나오네요... 앞에 ㅁ 없이요
<Seony> 그럼 작동된다는 의미잖아요
<Seony> 무슨 메시지 때문에 작동이 안된다는 말씀인가요?
<shark> 그런데 구글링해서 여러 글들보면요. tmpfile 50MB짜리 파일을 만들어서
<shark> begen_LDB를 보면요
<shark> 삭제해서 sync해도 똑같은 값이 나오길래 질문드렸습니다..
<shark> TRIM기능이 지원한다면 삭제후 싱크를 해주면 0000이 나온다고 하길래요..
<Seony> 그게 sync하면 실시간으로 바로 결과가 나와야하는 건 아닐 거에요. 일단 fstrim 상에서 분명 trimmed라는 메시지가 나왔기 때문에, 확실히 된다는 확신을 가지셔도 될 것 같네요
<shark> 아 그런가요..ㅎ 감사합니다.. 이거때문에 2시간은 넘게 찾은 것 같네요..ㅎ 좋은하루되세요 ^^
<Seony> 우분투 포럼에 올라온 글이니까 믿으셔도 될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참고로 주소는 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974320 입니다.
<shark> 네 알겠습니다.ㅎㅎ
<shark> 네 다시한번 감사드립니다.ㅎ
<Seony> ;)
<razGon_web> 아직 우분투4안드로이드 정식으로 안나왔죠?
<Seony> 아마 한 1년은 더 있어야할 거에요
<razGon_web> 흠. 그렇군요. 그러면 drake님이 그때를 목표로 우분투 패드를 만드심이.
<razGon_web> ebuntu box만드시는 것처럼요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 우리나라에서도 리눅스 쪽으로 유명한 분 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<razGon_web> 이게 패드처럼 쓰다가 티비나 모니터 연결하면 컴퓨터나 시네마 컴.
<razGon_web> 안드로이드 6.0. 우분투 13버전이겠군요.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 괜찮은 RSS feed주소 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 한국어로 된걸루요.ㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 벌써 일주일의 대부분이 흘러가고 내일만 출근하면 또다시 휴일이군요.
<samahui> 요즘 시간이 너무 빨리가는것 같아서 무섭네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 네 안녕하세요
<samahui> 일도 않되고 날씨고 흐리고 이래저래 힘든 하루네요
<yemharc> 음
<samahui> 비가 내리니 따뜻한 찌게에 소주 한잔과 정겨운 수다가 떠올라
<samahui> 일이 안되네요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 혹시 스캔한 pdf파일이 넘 커서 그런데 무손실. 혹은 미량손실 압축 하는 방법이 뭘까요?
<razGon_web> http://feeds.feedburner.com/hwangc?format=xml
<razGon_web> 이방법대로 하면 됩니까? 근데 유료라서리...
<Seony> 이건 그냥 rss feed잖아요
<Seony> 구글에서 pdf 압축에 대해서 검색해보시면 나올 것 같은데요..
<Seony> 찾아보니 안나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> razGon_web: http://download.cnet.com/Free-PDF-Compressor/3000-2250_4-10420962.html
<yemharc> 검색 커맨드 :  Freeware PDF Compressor 또는  Free PDF Compressor software
<yemharc> 완전 무손실까지 필요하시면 중간에 lossless 추가하시고요
<samahui> http://lionroast.tistory.com/92
<samahui> 이런 방법도 있죠
<samahui> 간단하게 PS파일로 변환 저장후 acrobat distiller로 불러들여서
<samahui> 다시 PDF파일로 저장하는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 아... 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 두분 감사드립니다.
<razGon_web> 아! 혹시 yemharc님 강의 한번 하셔야 될거 같은데.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 북마크 정리하기 같은거.ㅋ
<yemharc> 믕..... 안그래도 이번달에 검색 요령에 대해서 하긴 합니다만... ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<yemharc> 별로 대단할건 없어요
<razGon_web> 아.! 광주만 아니면 갈텐데..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이쪽 바닥에 막 입문해서 검색엔진이고 뭐고 이전에 검색 자체에 익숙하지 않은 사람들을 위한거라......
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Facebook에서 Yemharc님 발견!
<razGon_web> 그리고 혹시 추천해주실만한 RSS 주소 있으실까요? 제가 PDA에서 잠시 쓰다가 다시 스마트폰에서 쓰니 정말 좋네요!
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님은 발견 실패ㅜ
<razGon_web> 저는 없습니다.
<razGon_web> 마눌님께서 SNS의 쇄국령을 내리셔서..
<razGon_web> 과거도 없는 오덕에게 과거가 있다고 생각하시여서 쇄국을....
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> 어떤 RSS를 원하시는건가요;;
<yemharc> RSS라고 해봐야 결국은 북마크 변형판일 뿐인데.....
<Seony> 언론의 자유를 탄압하시는군요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 헠..그러시군요
<JSTae76> 다음부터 친구신청을 할 땐 먼저 담벼락에 글을 써서 누군지 밝혀야겠어요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 워드프레스나 그런거요.
<yemharc> 어 그러니까......원하시는게 RSS주소인가요 RSS 리더인가요
<razGon_web> 그러긴 한데. 한데 모아서 스맛폰에서 잡지처럼 보면 괜찮겠더군요.
<razGon_web> RSS주소요^^;
<yemharc> 그건 관심사마다 틀리니 딱히 추천할 방법이 없는데요;
<razGon_web> 워드프레스 공부중이 그쪽..^^;
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 좀 뒤져볼게요
<razGon_web> 일단 황씨는 보고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 안드로이드가 4.0에 와서야 이제 컴과 비슷해 지는 군요. 아이폰에 비해서 몇년이 늦은건지.ㅎ
<yemharc> 음 웹쪽은 많지 않네요
<yemharc> http://getsocial.kr/category/about-wordpress/ 여기랑
<yemharc> http://www.blogcodi.net/?cat=1324 요기는 강좌라기보단 일종의 팁과 주변정보?
<yemharc> 그리고 기본은 역시 RTFM이니까 http://codex.wordpress.org/ko:WordPress_Lessons 요기도......
<JSTae76_STUDY> 아오..
<razGon_web> 옙 그리고 하나 더 질문할께요. 모바일에서는 어떤 RSS리더기를 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 안드로이드시죠?
<razGon_web> 안드로이드에서는 논외인가요?
<razGon_web> 예.^^;;
<yemharc> 논외.......라면 논외이긴 한데
<yemharc> 딱히 가리는게 없다면 구글리더 정도가 무난해요
<yemharc> http://www.talkandroid.com/8805-top-5-android-rss-readers/
<yemharc> 여기서 찾아보셔도 되고요
<yemharc> 제 경험에는 구글리더 아니면 NewsRob 정도가 제일 나았던거 같아요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 예 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 역시 궁극의 구글리더군요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요
<samahui> 다음에 뵈요~
<razGon_web> 저는 퇴근합니다. 있다가 뵙겠습니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76^D> 데스크탑
<oming_> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녙하세료
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<oming_> ㅋㅋㅋ 한국어 잘못쓰시길래 외국분인줄 알았네용 ;ㅅ;
<lg_> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<autowiz03> 졸트콜라 국내에 파는곳 어디 없나요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 금요일 아침이 밝았네요. 오늘하루 힘내시고 즐거운 주말 맞이하세요 ^^
<razGon_Web> samahui: 오늘도 수고 하세요
<samahui> ^^
<samahui> razGon님도 힘내세요 ^^
<razGon_Web> 글쎄요.. 힘은 내겠지만. 해결안되는 난제가 있어서요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> pdf압축을 시키는게 생각보다 어렵더군요.
<razGon_Web> 메가수가 많아서 그런거 같아요.
<samahui> 난제도 노력하다보면 해결책이 보일꺼예요
<razGon_Web> 그게 foxit시리즈를 썻는데도 안되더구뇨
<samahui> 오래걸리시나요?
<samahui> 아니면 아예 압축률이 저조한건가요?
<razGon_Web> 아니요. 아예 하다가 보면 에러가 나요.
<samahui> 이런...
<samahui> 어제 제가 알려드린 방법으로는 해보셨어요?
<razGon_Web> 가능한 조합이 ezPDF reader+한컴pdf 조합이 가능하더군요. 근데 OCR이 전혀 사라져서요.
<samahui> ps파일로 저장하고 다시 pdf로 변환하는 거요
<razGon_Web> 그게 adobe distiller가 없어서요.
<samahui> 그건 어도비 홈피에서 무료 다운되는거예요
<razGon_Web> 허걱..
<razGon_Web> 그런건가요?
<samahui> 네 ^^;;
<razGon_Web> 그러면 adobe pro를 구하는게 문제군요. 바이러스가 없는 것으로 해서요.
<razGon_Web> 찾는것마다 트로이얀이 있더군요.
<razGon_Web> 아무래도 어둠의 경로라서 그런듯해요
<samahui> 차라리 토렌트에서 찾아보세요
<samahui> 설치 버젼으로
<samahui> 무설 치는 트로이얀이 많이 들어있죠
<samahui> iso 이미지로 찾으시는게 나을꺼예요
<razGon_Web> 토렌토도 키제너레이터가 트로이얀이 있더군요
<samahui> 헐;;
<samahui> 저 9은 하나 가지고 있는데요 드릴까요?
<razGon_Web> 아... 저야 괜찮지만.
<razGon_Web> samahui님이..ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ;;
<samahui> 잠시만요
<razGon_Web> 옙
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-14
<razGon_UNT> samahui: 감사합니다. 복받으실거에요..^^
<samahui> razGon_UNT:성공하시길 바라겠습니다. ^^
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후....
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 인류의 숙원이자 끝나지 않을 질문인... 오늘 점심은 뭐 먹지? 로 고민중입니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 오늘 직원들과 회식입니다.
<razGon_web> 저녁은 해결..
<razGon_web> 점심은 반찬집에서 오니 그걸루 해결.
<razGon_web> 문제는 내일 점심은 뭐먹지?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저녁은 저도 운동후 회식할 계획이라 지장이 없는데
<samahui> 점심을 뭐 먹을지 와닫는게 없네요
<samahui> 우선 1순위 후보는 국물요리... 해장국이나 탕 종류
<samahui> 2순위는 볶음 밥이나 덥밥류
<razGon_web> 계신 곳이 어디신지요?
<samahui> 3순위는 햄버거등 패스트푸드
<samahui> 강남역과 역삼역 사이이 입니다.
<samahui> 문제는 연구소라 배달음식은 밖에서 받아와야되고
<razGon_web> 오... 먹을때 많겠군요.
<samahui> 어디 가서 먹으려니 왠지모르게 귀찮군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ 나가서 드세요. 쌀국수.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 배달음식은 짬뽕.ㅋ
<samahui> 쌀국수 땡기네요
<samahui> 쌀국수보다
<samahui> 칼국수
<samahui> 진한 사골육수로 하는 집이 한곳 있는데
<samahui> 거기나 가봐야 겠군요
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ 그건 제가 잘아는데가 없어서요. 리스크는 쌀국수가 적어서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 오오오~~! 제가 입맛땡기는 데요.ㅎ
<samahui> 칼국수가 보통 해물국물이라 시원한 맛이 일품이긴 하지만
<samahui> 최근 진한 사골국물을 베이스로한 칼국수 먹어봤는데
<samahui> 진한 국물맛에 시원한 겆저리 얹어먹으면
<samahui> 그맛이 끝내주더군요
<samahui> 쩝쩝... 입맛 다셔지는군요. ㅎㅎ 오늘 점심은 그녀석으로 해결해야겠네요
<razGon_web> 허거겋....
<razGon_web> 사골베이스 칼국수 일품이죠.
<razGon_web> 제가 장성 시골시장에서 먹었는데. 약간 노린내랑 느끼함이 있지만, 향초등을 잘넣으니 정말 깔끔하게 만들었습니다.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 시네마 디플 지릅니닷
<Seony> 결정하셨군요
<Seony> 쓰시고나서 어떤지 얘기해주세요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 내년쯤에 하나 살려구요
<yemharc> 어차피 업글도 안되는듯 하고요
<yemharc> 그리고 해상도가 알아보니 모니터들은 2560이 최대(?)더군요
<yemharc> 레티나북 해상도 2880을 찾고 있었는데 이게 은근 변태 해상도더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇군요
<razGon_web> markers: 오래간만이군요. 어제 환자보느라고 인사만드렸네요.
<razGon_web> 변태해상도.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 애플도 소니처럼 갈려고 하는 모양이군요.
<razGon_web> 그러면 힘든데.
<yemharc> 근데 변태해상도라고 해도 이정도로 커지면 별로 상관이 없죠
<yemharc> 2880이면 2560은 당연히 출력 가능한거고, 그 아랫단도 다 되는거니까요
<yemharc> 실제 레티나북에서 2880은 "최대 해상도"라는 일종의 얼굴마담이더라구요
<yemharc> 15인치에서 저 해상도로 사용 못하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 칼국수 맛나게 먹고 왔습니다. 일찍 갔더니 양을 푸짐하게 줘서 배터지기 일보 직전이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 부럽습니다.
<razGon_web> ^^
<samahui> 식사 안하세요?
<razGon_web> 먹고 왔어요.
<samahui> 벌서 하시고 오신건가요?
<razGon_web> 아. 그리고 올해는 꼭 독감예방접종하세요.
<samahui> 독감 심한가요?
<samahui> 안그래도 전 일년에 한번씩은 심하게 앓는데...
<razGon_web> 바이러스의 antigen-shifting이 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 무슨 말이냐면요. 백신을 바이러스 해제하는 암호라면요.
<samahui> 백신에 면역이 있다는 건가요?
<razGon_web> 바이러스의 암호문은 일년마다변하죠. 근데 그게 패턴이 있습니다. 대부분 크게 변하지 않는데. 조금씩변합니다. 그게 antigen-drifting이라고 합니다.
<samahui> 아~ 네
<samahui> 작년에 너무 고생해서
<samahui> 기억에 생생합니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 이게 점프를 해서 암호문이 좀 크게 바뀌는 경우가 있습니다. 이게 바로 안티젠 쉬프팅입니다.
<razGon_web> 증상보다는 걸릴확률이 높아집니다.
<samahui> 오죽하면 약을 먹고 주사를 맞아도 소용이 없어서 2주동안이나 앓아누웠었죠
<razGon_web> 대유행이 보통 이런때 일어나곤합니ㅏㄷ.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui> 아 그렇군요
<samahui> 신종플로 나타나듯이 뭔가 새로운 형태의 독감이 될거라는 거지요?
<razGon_web> 이번 독감 접종은 신종플루같이 접종이 되니 10월중후반에는 맞으세요. 11-4월이 커버기간입니다.
<yemharc> 과연. 근 2주쨰 절 괴롭히는 코감기의 정체도 그런 녀석인거군요
<razGon_web> 옙
<samahui> 냉큼 가서 맞아야 겠네요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 아마도 그것보다는 일교차에 의한 비염일 가능성이 높습니다.
<samahui> 제가 감기에 잘 걸리지 않는데
<samahui> 꼭 일년에 한번 가을에서 겨울될때쯤 심하게 앓아요
<razGon_web> 집에 가서 괜찮거나 집에 가서 않좋거나 이런부분있으면 보세요.
<samahui> 특히 작년에 심했고 제작년에도 좀 골골 거렸죠
<razGon_web> 접종이 면책권은 안주지만, 보호막 역할은 합니다.
<samahui> 예방접종 해야겠네요
<razGon_web> 걸려도 잘넘어가게 합니다. 보통 2주동안의 항체생성기간이 있으므로 그전에 맞으셔야 해요.
<samahui> 넵
<razGon_web> 가을철 벌초에 대한 이야기도 있는데 그건 잠자고 있다가 적어보겠습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 음. 자유게시판에 적어 봐야 겠네요.
<razGon_web> 오래간만에 글질.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 잠좀 자고 오겠습니다. 쪽잠.ㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 편히 쉬다 오세요
<razGon_web> 다녀왔습니다.
<popeye92> 오침 부럽습니다. ^^
<razGon_web> 오침 15분가량 쪽잠입니다.
<popeye92> 그게 그렇게 피로회복에 좋다던데...
<razGon_web> 피로회복보다는요. 제가 식곤증이 있어서요...
<Seony> 저는 기면증이 살짝... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무리 잠을 많이 자고가도 학교에서 수업듣다보면 잠이 옵니다...
<Seony> 한국에서 장거리 운전할 때도 고속도로에서 꼭 졸아요.
<Seony> 참 신기한 게, 휴게소에 차 세워놓고 한 10분만 눈 붙이고나면 절대 잠이 오질 않더라구요...
<samahui> 저랑 똑같네요.. 저도 평소 잠이 없는 편인데 운동만 하면 졸거든요
<samahui> 특히 장거리 몰고 가면 완전 쿨쿨... 사고 날뻔.. .그래서 장거리를 안가게 되죠.
<samahui> 운전
<samahui> 운동이라고 오타냈군요 ㅎ ㅎ
<Seony> 아무리 잠을 많이 자도, 가만히 앉아있으면 수업이든 근무든 잠이 와요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 잠이 원래 없는편인데 운전할때만 잠이 와요
<samahui> 운전을 안해도 차를 타고 가도 잘자죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 10분만에 밥먹는 속식가라서 먹고난뒤에 위로 피가 모이는지 어지럽더라구요.
<razGon_web> 그때 잠시 잠자고 일어나면. 기운이 확납니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 미용실 가면 그냥 잠을 쿨쿨... 이쁜 아가씨가 머리 깎아도 소용없습니다.
<samahui> 밥 빨리먹으면 살찐다는데... 전 속도 조절이 안되더군요. 특히 맛난거 먹을때 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 특히 국수나 면요리 먹을때 폭풍 흡수 의 권능이 생기죠 :D
<samahui> 하지만 먹었다고 졸립지는 않네요. 다만 차를타면 정신줄을 놓을뿐...
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 밥을 빨리 먹어서 살이 찌는 게 아니구요,
<Seony> 위가 포만감을 느끼는게 시간이 좀 걸리다보니까, 빨리 먹으면 배가 부르지 않아서 더 먹게 된다네요.
<samahui> 결국 빨리먹어서 살찌는 인과관계가 성립하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 빨르먹으면 이래저래 안좋은게 많던데
<samahui> 맛도 보다 못느끼고 포만감도 늦고
<samahui> 소화도 잘 않되고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 성질이 급해서..
<samahui> 저도 성질이 급해서 그런가 봐요
<markers> 저 잠시 재부팅점;;; 고쳣다고 생각했던 문제가 아직도 말썽이네요 ㅠ
<markers> 이거 윈도우 7 cmd 코드페이지 설정하는게 잘못된건가;;
<markers> 부팅 할때마다 계속 값이 변경되넹 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Hi
<markers> gd
<markers> ㅎㅇ
<markers> hi~
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Markers, 넵ㅋ
<markers> 식사하고 오겟습니다^^
<JSTae76> 넵
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 황제펭귄 볼 수 있겠군요
<Seony> 조용하네요.
<Seony> 저녁식사를 5시에 했떠니 지금에서야 배가 고프군요..
<Seony> 지금 먹으면 안되는데..
<am0c> 불금이라 그럴지도 모르겠네용
<Seony> 그나저나 여기 채널에는 웹프로그래밍 하시는 분 안계신가요...
<am0c> 지금 하는중입니다.
<am0c> Seony: 절대로 쫌 안다는건 아니구요... ==3=3
<Seony> 아... 그럼 제가 한 가지 여쭐게 있는데요...
<Seony> 쇼핑몰이든 아니든 상관없이 무조건 db 쓸 때는 트랜잭션 필수로 하시나요?
<Seony> 여태 한 번도 트랜잭션을 고려해본 적이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 트랜잭션을 쓸 정도로 큰 규모로 만들어 보질 않았지만.. 써야겠죠(?)
<am0c> 돈은 나갔는데 결제가 안된다거나 하면 눈물날테니까요
<Seony> 저도 큰 규모는 안해봤는데, 보통은 if ($db->affected_rows) 정도로만 해결을 보거든요..
<am0c> 피..엣찌..피..
<am0c> 그냥 컨탠츠 나열하는 정도에는 딱히 안써도 되겠죠.
<Seony> 음... 트랜잭션 쓸려면 코드가 더 늘어나서 귀찮기도 하고... 고민이네요.
<am0c> 마감(?)이 중요하니 적당히 신경써가면서 일단 전부 만들고, 나중에 위험구간만 다시 검사하면 어떨까요.
<Seony> 좋은 생각입니다! ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 써니님께 도움될만한 지식이란게 없으니 그냥 '에이뭐어때ㅋㅋ' 정도의 답변으로 마무리.. ==3=3
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 컴퓨터가 제 전공분야가 아니었다보니 제가 경험이 없어서 잘 모르거든요...
<Seony> 실제 웹사이트 제작하는 회사에서는 PHP로 짤 때 객체지향으로 하는지 안하는지도 궁금하고..
<Seony> 그나저나 태풍이 또 오는군요
<Randailune> 안녕하세요
<Randailune> 우분투 usb 부팅으로 사용 할려다가 막혔는데 도움 주실분 있나요:ㅠㅠ
<Randailune> 일단 공식홈에서 64비트 밭아서 universal usb로 usb에 깔고
<Randailune> syslinux64 4.04 버전으로 덮어 쓰라고 해서 했는데도
<Randailune> 4.9XXXXXX부분에서 엄추네요
<Randailune> 문제인 부분은 0x889f : condition still not met ofter 20ms skipping following op codes 인듯 싶은데
<Randailune> 혹시 아시는 분 없을까요?
<Randailune> 현재는 win7 사용중입니다
<Randailune> 혹시 관련내용 아시는분은 0818071@naver.com 로 메일 주시면 정말 감사 하곘습니다..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 서버 삽질하다 온 곰탱이입니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> DEVICEReboot
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 리노 프로세서에서 램을 올리는 건 사치죠? 8기가인데. 64비트 윈도7쓰고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 아니 라노 프로세서군요. AMD A6-3500.
<JSTae76> Hi
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 굳모닝 곰탱군. 토요일인데 일찍이군^^
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요 라즈곤님ㅎ (방학이든 주말이든 일찍 일어나는건 습관이라..ㅠㅠ)
<razGon_web> 멋진데!!
<razGon_web> 나는 주말이면 10시에 일어나려고 노력
<razGon_web> 했었지.....ㅠㅠ 나때는 토요일에도 수업해서리...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이번에 NBC에서 싸이 라이브한거 영상 올라왔는데, 진짜 대단하네요...
<razGon_web> 근데 지금와 생각해보면 왜 아침형인간이 안되었나 생각이들어.
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dlhhfpFBTk
<razGon_web> Seony: 굳애프터눈!
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 미국에서 불렀더니만 이거군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 슈퍼스타K4하느라고 힘들텐데.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 록펠러플라자. 뉴욕씨티
<Seony> 솔직히 카메라에 비추는 사람들 대부분은 한국사람 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 잘하면 제 교회 동기와 후배 볼수 있을듯.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 뉴욕에 한국사람이 많기는 하지만 말이죠.ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ그러시군요
<razGon_web> 자 ! 환자 보고 오겠습니다. 토요일이 더바쁜 슬픈 현실...ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> RazGon_web 넵ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 'IDC Center'에 서버 설치도 완료되었으니 어제하던 삽질을 계속해야겠어요ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-15
<JSTae76> RMBP..언제나봐도 굳..
<JSTae76> RMBP > rMBP
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> 구글이 폰 제조사를 협박하기 시작했군요...
<Seony> 타OS채용시 안드로이드 공급중단... ㅎㅎ
<kskim> 쿵푸팬더2 영화를 구하고 싶은데 구하기 어렵네요. 혹 공유해주실수 있는분 있으신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-16
<JSTae76> 늦은오후입니다
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> Seony: aloha.. typhoon make me scared.!!
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 저번 태풍보다 더 심한가보네요
<razGon_web> In Kwangju, The wind is very strong but weaker rain than Bolaven.
<razGon_web> 바람은 강하긴 한데. 지난번 태풍같지는 않아요.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 9시에 여수에 상륙한다니 점심때를 봐야 겠죠.
<Seony> 9월 중순이 됐는데도 태풍 때문에 난리군요...
<Seony> 저는 나는가수다 좀 보고오겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 태풍이 온다더니 비바람이 심하네요
<samahui> 조심히 다시네요
<razGon_web> distiller다운받으려고 찾았는데. 없어서 보니 pro설치때 같이 설치되는 것이라는..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 이미 출근 중입니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 광주는 비바람 다 조금식 조금씩 붑니다.
<razGon_web> 오늘 환자 보기 싫네요.
<samahui> 네 distiller가 원래 따로 다운받도록 되어있었는데 언제부터인가 부속되어있더군요
<razGon_web> 환자도 없고 힘든데. 마눌은 내맘 안맞춰주고... 삐져버릴테다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-09
<samahui> 월요일이라 그런지 많이 피곤하군요. ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 오늘도 농땡이나 부려버리고 싶은 심정입니다.
<samahui> 오후 시간 즐겁게들 보내세요~~~~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-10
<drake_kr> hmm
<drake_kr> 애니메이션이 보고싶다
<drake_kr> 퇴근하고싶다 ㅋㅋ
<rest13> a
<lexlove> 조용하군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-11
<samahui> ios7나오면서 키노트 무료로 풀렸군요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> a yo
<ruff_> hi
<ruff_> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 넵 안녕하세요
<ruff_> 궁금한게 있어서 기욱거리다가 들어왔습니다.
<ruff_> launchpad.net 에 보니까, 바이너리 deb 패키지들이 있던데 우분투의 기본 꾸러미에서는 이것들을 설치할 수 없는건가요?
<ruff_> 이 deb 들을 수동으로 하나씩 설치하려니 시간이 오래 걸려서요...
<nymph> 하이여~
<hyunsookim> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 911 이군요 오늘
<autowiz2015> 퇴근모드~
<samahui> 다들 퇴근하신거 같군요
<samahui> 저도 그만 들어가 봐야겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 요즘은 바빠서 눈코뜰세가 없는게 아니라 눈코가 있는지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요~
<sllwr> hi
<sllwr> 아.. 한국커뮤니티지..?? ㅎㅎㅎ
<sllwr> 아무도 안 계신건가요??
<sllwr> ㅠㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-12
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> ahoops_: 님 하이요
<ahoops_> 네네 안녕하세요
<monos> ahoops_: 님 혹시 우분투 13.10버전이 나왔던데
<monos> ahoops_: 그게 13.04랑 뭐가 다른거에요?
<ahoops_> 흠;
<ahoops_> 그냥 업데이트판? 아닐까요.
<monos> 주분투 13.04 64비트 갈았는데
<monos> ahoops_:  주분투 12.04 32비트 깔려고 하는데
<monos> ahoops_:  주분투 13.10버전이 있길래 갈등되어서요
<ahoops_> 흠;
<ahoops_> 최신껄로 설치하는게 좋지않을까요?
<monos> ahoops_: 님 12.04 버전은 전부 LTS버전이죠?
<ahoops_> 4월이랑 10월 이렇게 반년에 한번씩 업데이트버전 내놓는데요.
<monos> ahoops_: 제가 거의 최신으로만 깔았는데 깔때 마다 느끼는게 최신깔면 강좌나 문서랑 다른사람들이 가르쳐 주는거랑 다르더라구요
<ahoops_> LTS는 장기지원 버전이고요.
<ahoops_> 틀린게 어떤거죠?
<ahoops_> 아 설정들 기타등등요?
<monos> 폴더가 다른곳에 있거나
<monos> 설정 파일들이 다른곳에 있거나
<ahoops_> 네..
<monos> 그런것들이 문제가 되더라구요
<ahoops_> 그런것들이 조금씩 변하긴하죠
<ahoops_> 노가다가 싫으신거죠?
<monos> 그래서 최신 버전 깔끼가 무서워요
<monos> 네
<monos> 너무 많이 헤메니깐
<monos> 힘들어요
<ahoops_> 근데 기본적으로 노가다를 해야하는게 리눅이라서요;
<ahoops_> 그나마 줄여준다고 하는게 배포판인데 ㅠ
<monos> 이번에 13.10버전 깔아버릴까요?
<monos> 64비트인데
<monos> 컴퓨터가 너무 안 좋아서
<ahoops_> 개인용도시면 아무것나 설치하셔도 될것같아요.
<monos> 32비트로 바꿀려구요
<monos> 팬티엄 D 3.2기가
<monos> 아 그리고 ahoops_ 님
<ahoops_> 그정도사양이면 엄청 좋은데 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 네 말씀하세요.
<monos> ahoops_:  리눅스로 동영상이나 유투브 동영상보면 그래픽에 줄이 생기던데
<monos> ahoops_:  못볼정도는 아니구요
<ahoops_> 그건 드라이버쪽 문제같은데요.
<monos> ahoops_:  다음팟 플레이어로 보면 아무렇치도 안턴데
<monos> ahoops_:  제가 보니 30프레임으로 나오게 해서 괜찮은거 같던데
<monos> ahoops_:  다른 플레이어는 60프레임으로 나오게 하던데
<monos> ahoops_:  다음팟플레이어는 30프레임으로 나오게 하더라구요?
<ahoops_> 다음팟플레이어를 써본적이 없어서요 ㅠ
<monos> ahoops_:  혹시 리눅스에서도 다음팟플레이어 처럼 30프레임으로 플레이 가능하게 해주는 프로그램이 없을까요?
<ahoops_> 그건저도 잘 모르겟어요.
<ahoops_> 동영상이나 그런건 거의 보지 않아서요..
<monos> ahoops_:  님은 컴퓨터로 뭐하세요?
<ahoops_> 채팅두하구요.
<monos> ahoops_:  저는 토렌트로 자료 받고 동영상보고
<ahoops_> 메모장도 쓰구요.
<ahoops_> 코딩도 좀하구요.
<monos> ahoops_:  인코딩?
<ahoops_> 아뇨..코드작성요.
<monos> ahoops_:  저는 토렌트로 자료 받고 영상보고 웹서핑 하는게 전부네요
<ahoops_> 에이터, 브라우저, 터미널 3개빼곤 거의 안쓰는것같은데요.
<ahoops_> 에디터;
<monos> ahoops_:  우아
<ahoops_> 다른분들도 대부분 같으실것같은데요;
<monos> ahoops_:  그런데 리눅스가 윈도우보다 가볍다고 하자나요
<monos> ahoops_:  한글 자막 문제
<ahoops_> 전 어차피 저거 3개만 쓰기때문에 컴터가 무거워서 뭘 못하고 그러지는 않아요 암거나써도 되요;;
<monos> ahoops_:  저는 지금 컴퓨터로 충분하긴 한데 영상볼때 조금 딸리네요
<readytoact> 안녕하세욧!
<readytoact> 느하하하하하
<monos> readytoact: 하이요
<ahoops_> 설마; 3.2기가 머신으로 딸릴리가요;
<ahoops_> readytoact: 좋은아침입니다
<monos> ahoops_: 요즘 유투브 실시간 볼려면 1080p 인데 딸려요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 뭐 별로 좋진 않지만.. 흐린날 우산을 안챙겨와 불안한 1인
<monos> ahoops_: 요즘 유투브 실시간 볼려면 720p도 힘든데요
<ahoops_> 설마요;
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다~
<samahui> 선선하니 좋네요
<ahoops_> samahui: 안녕하세요.
<monos> samahui: 님 하이요
<samahui> 비는 안올꺼 같아요. 구름낀 날씨라고 했어요~ 물론 믿을 수 없는 일기예보지만 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> samahui:  뉴스에 옴팡 비온다고 가을비
<samahui> 허걱
<ahoops_> monos: 펜D 3.2기가면 리눅으로 못할건 없어보이는데요. 개인용도로요;
<samahui> 그.. 그래요?
<ahoops_> 노가다가 필요하신듯 ㅠ
<readytoact> 음...
<samahui> 저도 우산 없이 노트북 들고 출근했는데 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> 그정도 사양이면 원래
<readytoact> 1080 안돌지 않나요?
<ahoops_> 그런가요?
<samahui> 그래픽 카드 뭔데요???
<monos> 네 1080p는 힘들어요
<samahui> 그래픽 카드 좋으면 돌껄요
<monos> 7600gs
<readytoact> 그래픽 카드가 좋아도
<samahui> 버벅이려나?
<readytoact> CPU가 딸리면
<samahui> 흠
<readytoact> 힘들거예요
<monos> 그래픽 카드랑 동영상이랑 상관 없죠?
<readytoact> 상관이 없지는 않는데
<samahui> D나올쯤 모델들을 안쓰고 뛰어넘어버려서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 팬4쓰다가 바로 듀얼로 뛰었었죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 성능에 약간 영향을 주긴하지만.. CPU가 많이 좌우하죠
<monos> 팬4에서도 720p도 힘들더라구요
<monos> 펜4에서 펜티엄 D로 업글했는데
<samahui> 전 보통 노트북 사용을 많이 해서
<monos> 720 되긴하던데
<monos> samahui: 이번에 제 컴퓨터에 리눅스 배포판 다른거 설치 할려고 하는데요
<samahui> 플레이어 가벼운거 쓰면 720이야 잘 돌아가죠
<ahoops_> 펜4가 그렇게 꾸진컴였나 ㅠ
<samahui> 리눅스 배포판~~~~~
<monos> samahui: 13.10버전이 나왔더라구요
<samahui> 팬D 면 무엇을 쓰시던지 상관 없을거 같은데요
<samahui> 네
<monos> samahui: 주분투 13.10 버전으로 깔려고 하는데요
<samahui> 가벼운거 쓰시려고 주분투 보시는거면
<samahui> 차라리 민트 mate버젼을 추천드립니다
<ahoops_> gentoo!
<samahui> 젠투도 좋은데
<samahui> 막쓰기에는 민트 따라올게 없죠 ㅋ
<monos> samahui: 저번에 민트 15 엑스페이스 인가 그거 깔았다가
<ahoops_> 컴팔압박이 심할려나요 ㅋ
<samahui> 기본적으로 영화보고 다운받고 인터넷 하는데 편안하게 되있자나요 ㅋ ㅋ
<monos> samahui: 트렌스미션 웹이 안되어서 지움
<samahui> 잉? 안되요?
<monos> samahui: 네 동영상 플레이만 잘되면 되요
<monos> samahui: 웹서핑 잘되고
<samahui> 전 잘되는데요 지금 데탑에 버추얼머신으로 민트 돌리고 있는건데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<nymph> 현재 제가 민트를 씁니다. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> Mint + XFCE
<nymph> 업글도 잘되더라능~
<samahui> 민트 기본으로 깔린 vlc플레이어면 왠만한건 다 되죠
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 동영상 잘돌아가요 ㅋ
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 걍 민트로 가세요
<monos> samahui:  리눅스 동영상플레이중에서 30프레임으로 고정해서 플레이해주는 프로그램없나요?
<nymph> 플레이 속도를 조절하고 싶은거져?
<monos> nymph: 네
<monos> nymph: 60프레임으로 나오는거
<monos> nymph: 30프레임으로 나오게 하고 싶네요
<nymph> 그게 될라나..
<nymph> 함 해볼께요~
<nymph> ㅋ
<monos> nymph: 윈도우에 보니 다음팟 플레이어가 전부 30프레임으로 나오던데
<monos> samahui: 님도 민트 + 마테 쓰세요?
<samahui> 전 민트 메이트버젼써요
<samahui> 좋은데요
<samahui> 편안해서
<monos> samahui: 제가 지금 주분투 13.04 쓰는데
<samahui> 노트북은 우분투쓰지만서도 데탑은 다 민트써요
<monos> samahui: 민트 버전이 몇이에요?
<samahui> 전 LTS만써요
<samahui> 13 maya요
<monos> samahui: 아하
<samahui> 전 자주 바꾸면 개발작업에 혼선이 생겨서
<monos> samahui: 지금 15 버전이 최신이네요
<samahui> 그냥 LTS나올때마다만 바꿔요
<nymph> 제가 15씀..
<samahui> 그렇게하는게 안정적이죠
<nymph> VLC 에는 30 프레임 고정 재생이 없네요.
<monos> nymph: 리눅스 동영상 플레이어중에 30프레임으로 재생 되게 해주는 프로그램을 찾고 잇는데
<monos> nymph: 못찾겠더라구요
<monos> 이번에 윈도우 8.1인가 나왔던데
<nymph> 그놈 플레이는 Mplayer 랩퍼이고..
<nymph> 없네...
<monos> 윈도우9가 내년 4월에 나온다고 기사 나왔던데 커널이 리눅스라네요
<nymph> 그짓말
<monos> 아무리 오래 써두 레지스트리에 찌꺼기가 안싸이게 만든데요
<nymph> 커널이 리눅스면 그건 리눅스여야함요.
<monos> 13.10버전 도룡용 깔지 리눅스 민트 13 마야 깔찌 고민 되네요
<nymph> 걍 15 고
<samahui> 프레임이라는게 동영상파일 자체 인코딩때 30프레임으로 해놓으면 그렇게 재생되지 않나요?
<samahui> ?
<monos> 아니더라구요
<nymph> 앗.. 그러네..
<nymph> 노노..
<monos> 다음팟 플레이어가 어떻게 만든지 모르겠는데
<nymph> 말이 맞는 말임요...
<nymph> 초당 25 Frame 으로 인코딩한다는 건
<nymph> 바꿀 수 없는건데, 그걸 바꿀라면 다시 동영상 인코딩을 해줘야함.
<samahui> VLC같은 경우는 동영상 인코딩된 프레임대로 보여주는데요
<nymph> 그냥 재생 프레임 자체를 바꾸는거 아님용?
<monos> 다음팟플레이어는 어떻게 만든거지?
<nymph> 초당 25Frame 을 재생하도록 만들어진 걸 그냥 30Frame으로 재생하도록...
<monos> 다음팟플레이어로 보면 전부 30프레임 재생 되더라구요
<nymph> 걍 재생 프레임만 바꾼거임요..
<samahui> 외국사이트 뒤져봤더니 프래임 30으로 어떻게 바꾸냐니까 VLC에서 변환/저장에서 프레임 30으로 전환해서 저장하라고 나오네요
<nymph> 여러분들은 아이폰 5s / 5C 사실건가요?
<samahui> 아니요~
<samahui> 저번달에 겔스4LTE-A 사버렸어요 ㅜㅜ
<monos> 전 스마트폰이 없음
<monos> 스마트폰 엄청 싸지면 하나 살까 생각중
<monos> 아이폰 5s면 64비트에요?
<drake_kr> 전 5s 살거에요
<drake_kr> 64비트 맞을겁니다
<monos> 내컴퓨터 보다 빠르겠다
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 그건 아니죠
<nymph> 내가 볼때
<nymph> 이번 아이폰 5S 는 가장 큰 변화를 준거 같네요.
<nymph> 64bit 로의 전환..
<nymph> 이거 말이 쉽지 직접할라면 졸라 힘들어요.
<nymph> 일단 AP가 64bit 여야 하고 두번째는 OS 자체도 64bit 로 동작해야 하는데
<drake_kr> 혁신은 없었죠
<nymph> 64bit 를 지원되도도록 OS를 만든다?
<drake_kr> 혁신이 뭔지는 잘 모르겠지만
<nymph> 저거 졸라 힘듬요..
<samahui> ios7 은 마음에 들어요
<samahui> 무엇보다 키노트등 몇가지 어플 공짜로 플린것도 좋구요
<nymph> 특히나 모바일 세계에서의 64bit 는 장난 아님둥..
<samahui> 하지만... 겔스4엘튀이에이 사버린난 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> OTL
<nymph> 헉.. 키노트 돈주고 샀는데.. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> llvm이 있어서 막 x86_64보다 힘들진 않을걸요
<samahui> 저도 돈주고 샀었어요 ㅜㅜ
<nymph> 에이씽.. ㅠㅠ
<nymph> drake_kr: 긍가요?
<drake_kr> 전 키노트 / 남바즈 / 페이지 다 돈주고 샀는데요
<drake_kr> 파이널판타지 1 2 3 4 5 다 돈주고 샀음
<nymph> 근데, 웃긴건...
<nymph> 애플은 64bit 전환에 독자적으로 할수 있었지만
<nymph> 삼성은 그러지 못할것만 같은..
<drake_kr> 못하죠
<nymph> 안드로이드는 구굴이 만들고..CPU도 다른놈이 만들고..
<nymph> 이번에 삼성에서 나온 LTE-A 폰
<nymph> 그거 쿼드코어..
<nymph> 이전에꺼는 옥타코어
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 웃기게다 LTE-A AP를 지원하는 건 퀄콤만 만듬.
<nymph> 근데 계내들은 쿼드코어..
<drake_kr> 삼성은 조립회사임
<monos> 근데 옥타코어 나와두 소프트웨어에서 쿼드코어 까지 밖에 지원안되게 개발되어서
<nymph> 삼송 LTE-A 지원해야하기 때문에 어쩔수 없이 퀄콤 쿼드코어 박은거.. ㅋㅋ
<monos> 대부분 듀얼코어나 쿼드코어 까지 밖에 활용못할거 같네요
<samahui> 이번에 나온 아이폰도 LTE-A는 퀄콤쓸껄요
<nymph> 어쨌든 삼송는 외부 변화에 의존적이라는거...
<drake_kr> 에이
<samahui> 아직까지 LTE-A지원이 800이밖에 없지않나요?
<drake_kr> 좋게 말씀하시네요
<nymph> 아이폰이 LTE-A를 지원?
<drake_kr> '할 줄 아는게 없는거' 입니다
<samahui> 지원한다면요
<nymph> 5S가 LTE-A 지원 않할텐데요..
<nymph> 그럴리가..
<samahui> 스넵800이가 유일하니
<nymph> 지원하게 만들 이유 없어요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그거 지원해봤자 몇명이나 쓴다구요.. ㅋ
<samahui> 게이티 한테 낚였던 거군요
<nymph> 거기다 64bit 로의 전환은
<samahui> 게이티가 LTE-A속도로 쓴다는걸 LTE-A지원인양 광고했던거네요
<samahui> 흠
<samahui> 혹시나하고 기대했더니 역시나...
<nymph> 그래픽 처리에 있어서도 좋은 성능이 나올수도 있는거니..
<drake_kr> 전 아직 3g로도 그다지 불편을 느끼지 못해서..
<samahui> 근데 웃긴건 게이티는 아직 겔스4LTE-a도 LTE-A서비스 못하고 있는 현실
<drake_kr> LTE-A니 LTE니 별로 와닿지 않네요
<nymph> 이래저래.. 이번에 뭐.. 큰 변화는 없었지만 성능면에서 삼성을 앞지를 발판을 마련했다고 봄.. ㅋ
<samahui> 해비 다운로더 아니면 그게 그거죠
<samahui> 하지만 확실히 게임할때 접속 속도등은 빨라요  ㅋ
<nymph> 여기서 느낀거지만
<samahui> 요즘 확실히 두개 다 써보니 느껴지네요
<nymph> 스마트폰은 필요한 사람들이 많이 산다는 느낌..
<nymph> 아이폰도 크다고 난리치더라구요.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 개발자라 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 회사지급이예요
<samahui> 구입한다고 해도 지원금받아서 구입이죠
<samahui> 그덕분에 선택의 자유없이 겔스4LTE-A 구입 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 하긴 5s 사려면 꼭 LTE는 써야겠네
<drake_kr> lg에서는 안 나올라나
<drake_kr> 근데요
<monos> ms에서도 폰회사 인수 했죠?
<monos> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=105&oid=293&aid=0000012240
<drake_kr> 5s 하면 5 spec up
<samahui> 노키아 인수했죠
<drake_kr> nokia 인수했죠잉
<drake_kr> 5c 하면 5 china
<monos> 그럼 윈도우폰이 나오겠네요?
<nymph> nokia 인수했죠잉 2
<drake_kr> 5c가 갑자기 매우 저렴해짐..
<drake_kr> lumia 시리즈 있지 않았나요? 이미
<samahui> 윈도우 폰이야 계속 나오는 중이죠
<drake_kr> 한국에만 안 나올뿐
<nymph> MS도 전략은 잘 짠듯..
<samahui> 다만 이번 인수로 기술확보가 크죠
<drake_kr> MS는 다 할 수 있는데 귀찮아함
<nymph> 스마트폰 하드웨어랑 소프트웨어 둘다 한 큐에 하겠다...
<monos> ms는 무서운게 돈을 너무 많이 받아먹음
<drake_kr> 삼성은 할 수 있는게 없고
<nymph> 애플처럼 하겠다는 생각..
<drake_kr> 구글은 빡쳐서 앤드로이드 접고 크롬OS로 집중하려는 느낌이고
<monos> ms는 폰 팔면서 소프트웨어값도 받아갈 회사인거 같아요
<nymph> 전략적으로 주요한거 같네요. ㅋ
<nymph> 아마도 그렇겠죠.
<nymph> 애플도 그러고 있으니..
<drake_kr> 애플은 어차피
<drake_kr> "소프트웨어는 공짜야. 하지만 우리 하드웨어에서밖에 안 돌아가"
<samahui> 전 잠시 일 좀 하고 올께요~~
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 보내세요~~~
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 가을이네요
<drake_kr> 아침 먹었는데 배고프네
<monos_> 추가드라이버설정에서 독점.확인함
<monos_> nvidia-304 독점.확인함
<monos_> nvidia-173
<monos_> nvidia-173 독점
<monos_> nvidia-304-updates 독점
<monos_> 오픈소스
<monos_> 4개중 뭘 설치해야 할까요?
<drake_kr> 전 A당이라..
<monos_> drake_kr, 님 혹시 vlc플레이어 재생정보볼려면 어떻게 하는지 아세요?
<monos> nymph: 님 혹시 동영상 플레이어 윈도우에 다음팟플레이어 처럼 가벼운거 없을까요?
<monos> nymph: vlc로 랙걸리는거 윈도우 다음팟플레이어로 보니깐 랙이 안걸리네요
<nymph> monos: 저는 gnome player 를 써요..
<monos> 리눅스용도 있나요?
<monos> 아
<nymph> gnome player 가 리눅스용이예요~
<monos> 아하
<monos> vlc보다 가벼워요?
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<monos> vlc플레이어가 많이 무겁더라구요
<nymph> 원래 무거움..
<nymph> mplayer 나 이런거 써보세요..
<nymph> 전 잠시 잠수..
<nymph> come back
<monos> nymph: 님 계세요?
<monos> samahui: 님 계세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-13
<lexlove> 즐거운 금요일이네요~
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz2015> 한국은 즐거운 금요일 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 불타는 금요일 입니다
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요~ ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 모든분들 좋은 하루 되세요~
<ahoops_> 그 유명한 불금!!
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<monos> ahoops_, 님 혹시 tar.gz 소스 파일 프로그램 까는 방법 아세요?
<ahoops_> 어떤걸 설치하려고하시는데요?
<monos> 동영상 플레이어 하나 받았는데
<monos> cmplayer-0.7.9-source.tar.gz
<monos> 이걸 압축 풀어도 어떻게 해야 될지 모르겠네요
<ahoops_> 안에 도큐먼트없나요?
<autowiz2015> README 라던가
<ahoops_> 있을텐데 음.
<monos> deb로 되어 있으면 우분투 센터로 까니깐 엄청 편하던데
<monos> install.txt가 있던데
<monos> 봐두 모르겠어요
<autowiz2015> README.txt , INSTALL , INSTALL.txt 등의 파일을
<autowiz2015> 읽어보시면 방법이 있을 듯 합니다. 대부분은
<ahoops_> 영어때문에 그러세요?
<ahoops_> 아니면 내용자체가 장벽인가요?
<monos> 영어도 어렵고 내용자체도 어렵네요
<monos> 1. Run next command to build the libraries included in source tree,
<monos> $ ./build-libchardet && ./build-ffmpeg && ./build-mpv
<monos> 2. Run next command to build cmplayer excutable,
<monos> $ make <args> cmplayer
<monos> <args> 이거 먼지도 모르겠네요
<ahoops_> 인자요.
<monos> where <args> means arguments to build and install cmplayer succesufully .
<autowiz2015> 쉽게 표현하면 옵션인데 옵션없이 make cmplayer 만 해도 될 수 도 있어요
<ahoops_> 특별히 시스템에 맞는 바이너리로 빌드하실거 아니면 그냥 진행하셔도 될듯하네요.
<ahoops_> monos: 진짜 리눅공부하고싶으시면요.
<ahoops_> 개발자가 아니라 엔드유저로서 하고싶으시면..
<ahoops_> LFS한번 하시는걸 추천해드려요.
<monos> LFS가 뭐에요?
<monos> 지금 오류가 나서 미치긋음
<monos> make[1]: *** [CharDistribution.lo] 오류 1
<monos> make[1]: *** 끝나지 않은 작업을 기다리고 있습니다....
<monos> make[1]: *** [LangBulgarianModel.lo] 오류 1
<monos> make[1]: gcc*** [LangGreekModel.lo] 오류 1: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp
<monos> : No such file or directory
<monos> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<ahoops_> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<monos> gcc -Wall -g -O2 -fvisibility=hidden -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -c LangHebrewModel.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o LangHebrewModel.o
<monos> make[1]: *** [JpCntx.lo] 오류 1
<monos> make[1]: gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory*** [LangCyrillicModel.lo] 오류 1
<monos> make[1]: *** [LangHebrewModel.lo] 오류 1
<monos> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/monos/다운로드/cmplayer-0.7.9/src/libchardet-1.0.2/src'
<monos> make: *** [libs] 오류 2
<monos> 다 영어다
<monos> 까막눈이라서
<ahoops_> 공부하셔야할듯하군요 =3
<ahoops_> 대부분 문제점에 부딪히면 문서를 더 읽어보고 검색해보는게 질문하는것보다 훨씬 빠르거든요.
<monos> ahoops_,  저 컴파일
<monos> ahoops_,  네 근데 대부분 문서가 영어라서 대충보고 검색하고 질문하는게 일상이 되었네요
<monos> root@monos-lx:~/다운로드/cmplayer-0.7.9# make cmplayer
<monos> install -d build
<monos> cp -r src/cmplayer/skins build
<monos> cp -r src/cmplayer/imports build
<monos> cd src/cmplayer && qmake-qt5 RELEASE=\\\"yes\\\" DEFINES+="CMPLAYER_SKINS_PATH=\\\\\\\"/usr/local/share/cmplayer/skins\\\\\\\"" DEFINES+="CMPLAYER_IMPORTS_PATH=\\\\\\\"/usr/local/share/cmplayer/imports\\\\\\\"" QMAKE_CXX=g++ cmplayer.pro && make release
<monos> /bin/sh: 1: qmake-qt5: not found
<monos> make: *** [cmplayer] 오류 127
<ahoops_> qmake-qt5없대자나요..
<ahoops_> 설치해주셔야할듯하군요.
<monos> qt5가 어디 있는지도 모르겠네요
<ahoops_> 저게 커맨드인데 monos님 컴터에 저게 없나봐요.
<ahoops_> 그러니 저걸 포함하는 패키지를 찾아서 설치해주시면 될것같아요.
<ahoops_> 소스빌드하려하는데 빌드툴이 없는 상황이거든요..
<ahoops_> autowiz2015: 위즈님.
<monos> taz.gz랑 dem파일 밖에 없네요
<monos> dmg 파일은
<monos> dmg 파일은 우분투 센터로 못설치하죠?
<ahoops_> 맥용패키지파일에요..
<monos> deb파일이 있어야 하는데
<monos> deb파일이 우분투센터로 설치 ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops_> 누군가 패키징해놓은거 있지않을까요?
<monos> LFS 공부해서 나도 내가 원하는 베포판 형식으로 리눅스 만들고 싶네요
<ahoops_> 없으면 소스빌드해야죠뭐 ㅋㅋ
<monos> ahoops_, 그걸할줄 몰라서요
<ahoops_> 거의 대부분..
<monos> ahoops_, tar.gz파일들은 많이 보이는데 이걸 설치할줄 몰라서 큰일이에요
<monos> ahoops_, 저는 대부분 deb파일로만 프로그램설치해서 사용했거든요
<ahoops_> 소스파일안에는 거의 확실하게 설치안내문서가 포함되어져있어요.
<monos> 파일 드릴게요 한번봐주세요
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 그럴필요까진 없을것같은데요 ㅠ
<samahui> cmplayer
<samahui> 예전에 설치할때
<samahui> 우선적으로 mplayer설치가 되어있어야 설치가 되는걸로 알고 있습니다
<monos> samahui, 님 저 소스컴파일을 못하겠습니다.
<samahui> 혹 mplayer설치 안되있으면 먼저 설치하고 해보세요
<samahui> cmplayer가 mplayer기반으로 돌아가요
<samahui> 예전에 제가 사용할때는 그랬어요
<monos> 네
<samahui> 전 바빠서 이만 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> dcc받으니 팅이군요..ㅎㅎ
<monos> mplay부터 깔아서 해볼게여
<monos> 헐
<samahui> 그리고
<samahui> 우분투 ppa라고 있네요
<monos> 그거 구버전
<monos> 구버전은 deb파일이 있더라구요
<monos> 써보니 괜찮아서 최신버전으로 업할려니
<monos> deb파일이 없어서 소스 파일 받았어요
<samahui>  아니요
<samahui> deb말고요
<samahui> ppa
<samahui> 소스주소 추가하면 직접 설치되요
<samahui> https://launchpad.net/~darklin20/+archive/cmplayer-ppa
<samahui> 가보세요
<samahui> 그리고 mplay설치 먼저하시고 설치하시는게 나을꺼예요
<samahui> 지금은 어떤지 모르지만 mplay기본베이스로 돌아가는거라 예전에 그렇게 썼던 기억이 있네요
<samahui> 그럼~ 성공하시길
<samahui> 일이 많아요~ ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<monos> http://ppa.launchpad.net/darklin20/cmplayer-ppa/ubuntu/
<samahui> http://ppa.launchpad.net/darklin20/cmplayer-ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cmplayer/
<samahui> 마지막으로 직접 들어가서 deb 다운받아도 되요 하지만ppa 추가해서 자동업데이트 받는게 나을꺼예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅅㄱ
<monos> 원인은 알앗는데 해결법을 모르겠네
<monos> QT 5.1이 지원이 안되어서  한글이 깨진거네요
<monos> 우분투 13.04까지 아직 Qt 5.0 인데 여기에 폰트엔진 버그가 있다네요
<monos> 아 그것도 모르고 2틀이나 날새서 뻘짓만 하루종일 했네요
<samahui> 아우 피곤해
<samahui> 아침부터 회의에
<samahui> 서류작업에
<samahui> 출장 준비까지
<samahui> 정신이 없네요
<samahui> 어찌 해결은 잘 하신거예요?
<monos> 해결은 못했구요
<monos> 원인은 알았어요
<samahui> 헉
<monos> qt5.0버그네요
<monos> 소스컴파일이 안된것도 한글이 깨진것도 다 qt5.0버그
<monos> 그래서 지금 구버전으로 쓰고 있는중이요
<samahui> deb버젼 받아서 설치해도 안되요?
<samahui> 위에 링크 드렸자나요
<monos> 최신 deb는 깨져요
<samahui> 글쿤요
<monos> 제일 구식 버전은 되요
<samahui> 흠 안타깝네요
<monos> 그래서 제일 구식 버전 깔았어요
<samahui> 구식버젼이면 코덱지원에 문제 있을건데요
<monos> 13.10 나오면 갈아 타야 겠어요
<samahui> 3이요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> qt5.1 나오면 이걸 업글하던가
<samahui> cmplay 쓰기 편하죠
<monos> 13.10으로 새로 설치하던가
<monos> 네 윈도우에서 다음팟 플레이어처럼 가벼워요
<samahui> 아까 드린거 아마 제꺼 링크라 12.04용일꺼예요
<samahui> 버젼별로 다르더군요
<samahui> 사이트 들어가서 버젼 선택하고 다시 받아보세요
<samahui> 혹시 모르니까요
<samahui> 아! 아니구나 13.04네요
<samahui> 아무튼
<samahui> 구형이라도 된다니
<monos> samahui, 개발자한테 메일 보내니깐 답변왔네요
<samahui> ㅋ
<monos> samahui, Qt5.0 버그라고 구형 밖에 안된다네요
<samahui> 할 수 없네요
<monos> samahui, Qt5.1로 설치 하라네요
<samahui> cmplay가 전 단축키 지정때문에 편해서 섰었는데
<samahui> 전 vlc 로 넘어오고 안섰었네요
<monos> vlc플레이어가 워낙 무거워서
<monos> 우리집컴으로 1080p 돌릴수가 없더군요
<monos> 1080p에 60프레임이면 그냥 랙
<monos> 1080p에 30프레임은 볼만함
<samahui> 모바일m 시퓨인 구형 후지쓰 포피에서도 vlc로 영화본 1인입니다 ㅋㅋ 1080p은 인코딩해서 봤죠 ㅋ
<monos> 다음팟플레이어가 프레임을 낮추는게 아니라 해상도를 줄여서 화면을 작게 나오게해서 랙이 안생긴거드라구요
<monos> 1080p를 720p에 60프레임으로 인코딩해서 보나요?
<samahui> 아니요 프레임도 30정도로 봐요
<samahui> 25~30이면 솔직히 눈이 피로하지는 않아서 볼만하더군요
<monos> 1080p 60프레임을 1080p 30프레임으로 인코딩해서 봐요?
<samahui> 720p 30으로 봐요 보통
<monos> 아하
<monos> 저도 방금 vlc 새로 깔앗음
<monos> vlc로 1080p 60프레임을 720p 30프레임으로 인코딩해볼려구요
<samahui> Qt5.1.1 나왔군요
<samahui> 설치해버리세요 ㅋ
<samahui> 그나저나 불금인데
<samahui> 아침부터 피곤해서 큰일이네요
<samahui> 출장도 가야되는데 ㅜㅜ
<monos> samahui,  Qt5.1.1 소프트웨어 센터에 검색해두 안나오네요
<samahui> 네
<monos> 출장가면 여기 못오겠네요
<samahui> 찾아서 다운받아야되요
<samahui> 출장가도 인터넷 되면 보통 들어와 있습니다만
<samahui> 이번에는 힘들거 같아요
<samahui> 일때문에 밤셈 해야되서요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 와이파이 되는지역이면 모바일로 오겠네요?
<samahui> 오후에 가니까 찬찬히 놀다가야죠
<monos> Qt5.1.1 주소 가르쳐주세요
<monos> 받아서 설치 해버리게요
<samahui> 그렇게 까지 들어오지는 않아요 ㅎㅎ;; 예전에는 그랬는데 요즘은 그냥 연결안되면에이 모르겠다 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> http://qt-project.org/downloads\
<samahui> 출장가서 일하는건 괜찮은데
<samahui> 그쪽 직원들이 술마시자고 하는게 더 싫어요
<samahui> 말술들이라 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 최대한 늦게가서 일만하고
<samahui> 내일 상경해야죠 ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 일하고 피곤해 죽겠는데 술먹자고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 주량은 괴물급 ㅋㅋ+ㅋㅋ
<monos> 출장가면
<monos> 사람들 때문에 힘들겠네요
<samahui> 너무 힘들어요
<samahui> 앗! 결제 서류 올려야되요 ㅜㅜ 개발자에게 가장 힘든 작업은 서류작업인거 같아요. 이상하게 전 서류 작업하면 오타가 나네요. 몇천줄 코딩에서 오타 하나 날까말까인데 ㅜㅜ 단 한장의 결제서류에서 오타 무수하게 나네요
<samahui> 잠시 다녀올께요~
<monos> samahui, 님 계세요?
<samahui> 밥먹고 왔더니 팅겼군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 후딱 정리하고 출장 출발해야되는데 정신 없네요
<samahui> 오후 시간도 행복하게들 보내세요~~
<DarkCircle> 흠 monos님은 열심히 하시는건 좋은데 질문만 하려들지 정작 그 문제의 핵심이 동봉된 문서에 들어있는지도 모르고 문제원인 자체를 파악하려들지는 않는듯
<samahui> 수고들하세요
<samahui> 전 출장갑니다~
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 보내시고 추석연휴 즐겁게 보내세요~
<drake_kr> Thirteen Friday
<nymph> Yes, it is
<DemoScale> 안녕하세요
<DemoScale> 안 들어온지 꽤 되었는데...
<DemoScale> 아는 분이 데분투님밖에 안 계시네요
<DemoScale> 아 예전 대화명은 '컴마니아'입니다ㅎㅎ
<monos> nymph: 님 안녕하세요
<nymph> monos: 오~ 이시간에 어쩐일이세요?
<nymph> 한국이 아닌모양이군요?
<monos> 한국요
<monos> 심심하고 잠도 안와서요
<nymph> 헉.. 그럼 새벽일텐데요..
<monos> 이다음주부터 계속 노니깐
<monos> 새벽 4시네요
<nymph> 계속 논다니? 휴가?
<monos> 추석요
<monos> 추석연휴
<monos> 일주일
<nymph> 아... 그렇구나..
<monos> 일주일 놀아여
<nymph> 여기 달력에는 추석이 없으니.. 시간 가는줄 모르겠네요. ㅋ
<nymph> 좋네요.
<monos> nymph: 님 저 궁금한게 있어요
<monos> 제가 리눅스 베포판 형식으로 저만의 리눅스를 만들고 싶은데요
<monos> 아무 지식이 없어서요
<monos> 터미널 형식으로 커널부터
<nymph> 음..
<monos> x윈도우
<monos> rpm이나 apm deb 패키지 고르고
<nymph> 그럴려면 많은걸 알아야 하지 않을까요..
<nymph> 데미안 계열은 모르겠고
<monos> 그런걸 도와주는 책 같은게 없을까요?
<nymph> 레드햇 계열은 조금 있어요..
<monos> 이런걸 리눅스 LFS라고 하나요?
<nymph> 아녀..
<nymph> LFS는 gentoo 스러운 거구요
<monos> 교보문구 책을 아무리 찾아두 이런거 관련 책은 없네요
<monos> 제가 구형 컴퓨터에 나만의 리눅스를 하고 싶은데
<monos> 지식이 하나도 없어서요
<monos> 처음부터 자세히 배워서 할려고 하는데 책을 구할려고 하는데요
<monos> 책을 못하겠네요
<nymph> 그렇다면
<nymph> 컴파일 설치하는 것에서부터
<nymph> 그걸 패키징하는 방법
<nymph> 그리고 그 패키징한 것을 설치 프로그램에 이식시키고 CD로 굽는것
<nymph> 이런거 알면 되요
<nymph> 지난번에 보니까
<nymph> 컴파일 설치하실려고 소스 받아서 돌렸는데 안됀거 같던데
<nymph> 에러메시지를 자세히 보셨으면 해결 가능했을 텐데,
<monos> 그거 지금도 안되요
<monos> 그거 오류가 Qt5.0으로 개발되어서
<nymph> 에러메시지가 어떻게 되나요?
<nymph> 아..
<nymph> 그렇군요.
<nymph> http://blog.naver.com/paradox0703/120020530265
<nymph> 대충 저런 과정.
<monos> Qt5.1에서 정상작동한다고 개발자한테 메일 왔어요
<monos> 3.10나올때 까지 기다리고 영문으로 프로그램사용하라고 하더라구요
<nymph> 뭐 어쩔수 없져..ㅋ
<monos> 네
<nymph> 리눅스를 많이 사용해보세요..
<nymph> 그리고 구형 컴퓨터에는
<monos> 지금 윈도우에요
<monos> 구형 컴퓨터에 나만의 리눅스 만들고 싶어서요
<nymph> 음..
<monos> 베포만 이것저것 깔아보는거도 지겹고
<monos> 이저것 깐다고 공부가 되는거도 아니고
<nymph> 그럼 패키지를 만들어 보세요~
<nymph> 리눅스 프로그램들중에 패키지 않된게 워낙 많기 때문에
<nymph> 그런거 패키징하는 것도 좋아요
<nymph> 엄청나게 공부 많이 되요
<monos> 헐
<monos> nymph: 님 기초가 중요하자나요
<monos> nymph: 기초 리눅스 책으로 이것 하나만 있으면 정말 좋은 책없을까요?
<nymph> 리눅스 책을 안본지 꽤 되서요~
<nymph> 기초 중요하죠..
<nymph> 그런데, 꼭 그걸 순차적으로 해야할 필요는 없어요.
<nymph> 제가 리눅스 사용을 오래하다보니 꼭 그럴필요가 없다는 걸 요많이 느끼지
<monos> 보통 책에선 Cent OS로 많이 가르쳐 주는데 rpm시스템
<monos> 인터넷에선 우분투 위주더라구요
<monos> apt
<nymph> 꼭 그렇지도 않아요.. rpm 으로 된것도 자료가 아주 많아요..
<monos> 기초 명령어는 다 똑같은거 같고
<nymph> 기초 명령어는 다 같죠.. 시스템 프로그램이 같은데.. ㅋ
<nymph> 리눅스를 데스크 탑으로 사용해 보던가..
<monos> 기초 명령어랑 컴파일이랑 패키지 만드는 책을 알아봐야 겠네요
<nymph> 저는 리눅스를 데스크탑으로 사용하면서 많이 배웠어요..
<nymph> 리눅스에서 TV도 보고
<nymph> CD 도 구워보고
<nymph> 동영상 인코딩도 해보고
<monos> 지금 리눅스를 데스크탑으로 사용하긴 하는데요 구형 컴퓨터로 해서 자주 사용을 안해요
<monos> 아참 nymph 님 인코딩 그러니깐 생각낫는데
<monos> 제가 1080p 60프레임 영상을 720p 30프레임으로 인코딩할려고 했는데요
<monos> 프레임 변환은 없는거 같더라구요
<monos> 1080p->720p는 되는데 60프레임을 30프레임으로 바꾸는게 안되요
<nymph> 그거 다음팟플레이나 이런걸루 해보세요..
<nymph> 아니면 리눅스에서 하길 원한다면
<nymph> 좀더 복잡한걸 쓰셔야할지도 몰라요
<monos> 다음팟 인코딩
<monos> 깔았는데
<monos> 없더라구요
<monos> 제가 보통 윈도우에서 인코딩하는데
<monos> 구형컴퓨터에서 1080p 60프레임이 어려워서
<monos> 720p로 인코딩해서 복사 시켜 줄려니 30프레임이 안되요
<nymph> 글쎄요.. 그게 되는게 있는지 모르겠네요..
<monos> 아무튼 리눅스로 해보고 싶은게 많은데 지식이 없어서 힘드네요
<nymph> 천첞히 하세요..
<nymph> 첨부터 이것저것 막 할라고 하면 쉽게 지쳐요.
<monos> 네
<monos> 천천히 해봐야 겠네요
<nymph> 그리고 뭔가를 배울라면 구형가지고 않되지 않을까요..
<nymph> 저의 경우 구형은 파일서버로 구축해서 쓰거든요
<nymph> 거기서 뭔가를 하지 않아요..
<monos> 저두 파일서버 ftp서버도 되고
<nymph> 최신 컴터에 리눅스 깔아서 이것저것 하지..
<monos> 웹서도 되고
<monos> 웹섭도 되고 ssh도 깔고
<nymph> 웹섭은 무얼까셨나요?
<monos> 토렌트 섭도 되요
<monos> apm요
<nymph> 컴파일로요?
<monos> apt 형식으로 깔았어요
<nymph> 컴파일로도 함 해보세요~
<monos> 아파치 2
<monos> php
<monos> mysql
<nymph> 문제는 컴파일 할라면 필요로하는것들에 대해서 세세하게 알고 가느냐겠죠..
<monos> 컴파일로 하면 엄청 어려울거 같네요
<nymph> 그거 못하면 배포판 못만들어요
<nymph> ㅋ
<monos> 헐
<nymph> 배포판 만들라면 프로그래밍도 어느정도 할줄 알아야하는데요..
<nymph> Python 요런거.. ㅋ
<monos> 제가 윈도우에서 게임을 자주해서
<monos> 리눅스를 못버리겠더라구요
<monos> 윈도우를 못버리겠더라구요
<monos> 게임이랑 금융 공공기간
<nymph> 멀티부팅
<nymph> 저도 지금 노트북을 그리 사용해요
<monos> 네
<nymph> 그리고 배포판도 다양하게 사용을 해보셔야..
<nymph> 집에서는 Centos, 노트북은 우분트, 데스크탑은 맥
<nymph> 사용해보면 다 거기서 거기란걸 알게되요. ㅋ
<monos> 아하
<monos> 이번에 13.10 나오면 어느베포판 쓸지 고민해봐야 겠네요
<monos> 10월달 기대
<nymph> 뭐.. 그냥 지금 버전 설치하고
<monos> 10월에 윈도우 8.1이랑 리눅스 13.10 나오네요
<nymph> 업그레이드 해보는것도 경험이겠죠..
<monos> 지금 주분투 13.04인데 업그레이드 하면 13.10 되요?
<nymph> 업데이트 방법이 있겠죠..
<nymph> 다 업그레이드 방법을 제공하는데요 뭘..
<nymph> 문제는 잘되느냐 않되느냐 차이..
<nymph> Centos 에 경우 메이져 업뎃은 잘 않되요. ㅋ
<nymph> 업그레이드를 해보면 패키지 관리쪽으로는 잘 알게될거예요..
<nymph> 패키지 시스템이 어케 되어 있는지..
<monos> 네
<monos> 알아야 될게 너무 많네요
<nymph> 천천히 해보세요.
<nymph> 기초는 금방 쌓이지만 그 이상 할라면 많은 시간을 투자해야 할거예요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-14
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요~
<JSTaedev> autowiz2015: 안녕하세요
<nymph> Hello, averyone~
<JSTaedev> 혹시 SK Broadband 이용자분 계신가요?
<JSTaedev> 오늘 비가 와서 그런지 아까부터 인터넷이 잘 안되네요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> nymph: Q6600 시피유 정도 되면 HD 1080P 60FPS로 끊김 없이 잘 재생할수 잇을까요?
<nymph> 모르겠어요..
<nymph> 동영상을 그렇게까지 생각하면서 보는 편이 아니라서요.
<nymph> 대충 쿼드코어면 잘되지 않을까요.
<ahoops_> Seony: 오랜만이네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 출장 갔다가 오늘 왔어요
<ahoops_> 벌써댕겨오셨군요.
<sungyo> 할/
<sungyo> 헐.
<sungyo> CNN에서 지금 라즈베리파이에 대해 나오네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> yemharc 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-15
<autowiz2015> 하이요 하이요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-08
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 추석 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<ipeter> drake_kr_home: 드레이크님 혹시 계신가요?
<autowiz_> 추석들 잘 보내고 계신가요??
<autowiz_> ^^
<ipeter> 네네
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝!!
<razGon_MINILA> 명절 연휴 세번째날입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 벌써 반이상이 지났네요..ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-09
<razGon_JungCHu> aloha!!
<razGon_JungCHu> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JungCHu> 추석 다음날에 굳모닝입니다.
<razGon_JungCHu> 조용하군요.
<razGon_JungCHu> monos님 안오셨는지요?
<razGon_JungCHu> omv를 설치했는데. 잘설치하는데. 느리네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 사랑합니다.
<razGon_JungCHu> 사랑합니다. 고갱님.ㅋ
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님
<autowiz_> 부비부비 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JungCHu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 힙합 랩배틀 디스전 이라는 음원들이 있어서 그거 본다고 어제 하루 다 보냈네요.
<razGon_JungCHu> 우분투.,.. 너는 쉽지 않은 녀석이 였구나..
<autowiz_> 작년에 있었다는데 저는 이제야 알았네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JungCHu> 콘트롤 비트요?
<autowiz_> 네
<razGon_JungCHu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JungCHu> 별거 없어요.ㅋ
<razGon_JungCHu> 랩이야 잘하지만.ㅋ
<razGon_JungCHu> 뭐 생각보다는 드리..
<autowiz_> 요즘 완전 계속 듣는 노래가 미국 kongos - come with me now 하고
<autowiz_> 한국 bobby - 가
<autowiz_> 완전 좋아요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JungCHu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JungCHu> 저는 외국곡중에서 t.i.-no mediocre
<razGon_JungCHu> 가사가 야하지만.ㅋ
<razGon_JungCHu> Macklemore & Ryan Lewis -thift shop추천합니다.
<razGon_JungCHu> 비트가 좋아요.
<autowiz_> no mediocre 뮤비 끝에 순간 Direct X 인줄 알았어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 다시보니 Director X 군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JungCHu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JungCHu> 중간에 Iggy Azelea같은 경우는 요즘 뜨는 여자랩퍼입니다. 호주출신
<razGon_JungCHu> 피쳐링 백인 래퍼.
<ipeter> 마지막 연휴네요
<razGon_JungCHu> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 막날
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JungCHu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JungCHu> 저는 내일까지 쉽니다.
<ipeter> 라즈곤님?
<razGon_JungCHu> 옙
<ipeter> 600R 키보드와
<ipeter> 750R키보드 많이 차이 있을까요?
<razGon_JungCHu> 저도 키보드 초보입니다.
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 휴일이라서
<ipeter> 안들어오시네요
<razGon_JungCHu> 제가 쓰는 거 이외는 잘 몰라요.ㅋ
<razGon_JungCHu> 달콤했었지... 그 수많았던 추억속에서.... 흠뻑졌은 두마음을 우린 어떻게 잊을까
<razGon_JungCHu> 아... 다시 올거야.... 나는 외로움을 견딜수 업어..
<razGon_JungCHu> 자판연습하는데 적응이 아직도 안되네요.
<razGon_JungCHu> ㅆ 이 받침자가 딜레이의 요인.
<razGon_JungCHu> drake_kr: 어서 오세요.
<ipeter> 드레이크님!
<ipeter> 음...
<kth> 안녕하세요. ^___^
<autowiz_> 피터님앙~~
<autowiz_> 부비부비 ^^
<autowiz_> 으음. 아직 못보신 건가 보고도 반응이 없으신건가 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> autowiz_: 이제사 봤습니다.
<ipeter> 750 타건 않해보고 사고 싶네요
<ipeter> 시간이 없어요
<razGon_web> 리하이요.
<razGon_web> 아이 자전거 사줬네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 애들 운동해야 된다고 해서요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저부터 운동해야 되는데.ㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_home> 리하이요.ㅋ
<razGon_home> 잠시 음악감상하면서 무아지경에 빠져서요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 가끔 그래요
<razGon_home> 아놔... 우분투라는 놈...
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 노래듣다가 잠들지요.
<razGon_home> 이녀석 거친녀석이에요..
<Seony> 저는 노래 듣다가 잠드는 경우는 없어요.  누우면 늦어도 2분 안에 잠들거든요
<razGon_home> 그냥 서버젼 설치말고 쉽게 그놈설치할걸 그랬나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 100W + 100W class D 앰프에 400W SMPS 중국에다 주문해서 1주일 전에 왔는데 발군이네요.
<razGon_home> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<LYUSO_THINK> 1시간 정도 뒤척이다보니까 오디오에 돈을 쓰게되는 그런 거 같..;;
<razGon_home> 아파트라는 한계가...
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 아파트는 방음이 참 힘들죠....;;;
<razGon_home> 저도 음악은 헤드폰으로 듣죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 헤드폰이 없어서.... 개인적으로 소리가 진동으로 몸에 전해지는 걸 엄청 종아하다보니까 귀에 끼우고 듣는 일이 거의 없네요.
<razGon_home> 그렇죠. 라이브가 좋은 이유가 온몸에 흐르는 음악.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠.... 그 느낌 때문에 스피커 포기를 잘 못하겠네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘은 50Hz 이하 대역이 좀 허전해서 우퍼를 더 맞추어야 하는가 생각을 합니다. 고음역까지 쭈욱 올라가는 보컬에 비해 드럼의 타격감이 영 죽었네요.
<razGon_home> 베이스의 힘이죠. 둥둥둥,... 마음을 울리는..
<Seony> 근데, 베이스가 건강에는 좋지않은 소리라고 어디선가 본거 같네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러다가 볼륨 올리면 누나가 쫒아와서 집이 울린다며 (이하생략)
<LYUSO_THINK> Seony, 사람의 신체에 강한 진동이 전해지면 상당히 안좋긴 합니다.
<razGon_home> 심장을 자극하죠.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 적당한 진동은 중요하다고 생각합니다. 심장을 울리는 소리죠!
<razGon_home> ㅎㅎㅎ 심장을 울리는 소리.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 리스닝 룸 하나 만들면 좋을 거 같아요.
<razGon_home> 그러구 싶네요.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 방 하나 작게 해서 방음제 붙이고 대리석 깔고...... 다만 공간에 따라서 소리가 많이 달라지다보니 보통 리스닝 룸 하나가 가정집 하나 규모가 되더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> http://www.banaudio.co.kr/main2-4.htm 이런 집만 봐도.....
<myobot> [링크 제목] Untitled Document
<razGon_home> ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 예전엔 진공관이 어쩌니 앰프가 어쩌니 했는데 요샌 디지털로 구현이 다 되는지라 그런건 의미가 없고 적절한 출력에 울림이 구사되면 장땡인듯 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 근데 원음에 가깝게 재생한다고 저리 해놓은건 공간에 따라서 다르겠지만 좁은 공간이면 돈지랄일 확률이 좀 있겠군요.
<razGon_home> 저런건 클래식 음악들으시는 분들이 그러시겠구요. 요즘 젊은 사람들은 힙합같은거 듣는데 그런건 스트리트 음악이라서 암데서나 들어도 될듯합니다만...
<DarkCircle> 클래식도 굳이 그렇게 엄청난 비용을 들일 필요는 없어요. 우퍼가 좀 좋긴 해야 하는데 클래식 음악은 음역이 굉장히 넓어야 하거든요. 근데 이건 디지털 장비로 충분히 뽑아놓고도 남는다는. ogg 같은걸로 해서 USB로 꼽아다가 들으면 됩니다.
<razGon_home> 결국은 음원의 문제군요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 1차적으론 음원이고 2차적으로는 각 음역별로 재생할 수 있는 스피커가 제성능이 나와야 하는거 ...
<DarkCircle> 금도금 사타 케이블 같은 개소리가 먹혀들어갔던건 디지털을 이해 못하는 바보들이 있다는 사실에 착안해서 밀어부칠 수 있던거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_home> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 음원이 열화된다 어쩌구 하는건 어차피 mp3 자체가 손실 압축이기 때문에 열화될 수밖에 없는거고, flac 같은 무손실 압축을 쓰면 완전한 울림 길이를 보장하면서 폭넓은 음역의 울림도 잡아낼 수 있습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 뭐 문제는 그게 의도한 대로 출력이 되는지가 문제겠지요.
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 솔직히 음향 전문가 치고 막귀 아닌 사람 거의 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 음향에 대해 그렇게 공부를 했다고 하면서 음원을 mp3로 쓰는 막장이 한둘이 아닌지라 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 의도한 대로의 출력도 디지털로 얼마든지 됩니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 뭐 그건 그런 사람들이고, 재대로 알고서 쓰는 경우도 많겠죠.. SACD 를 소스로 사용하는 경우도 있고 요즘 인식상 FLAC 등의 음원들도 잘 보급되고 있구요.
<DarkCircle> SACD/FLAC은 사실상 기본이자 정석인데 ...
<DarkCircle> 특히 음향 테스트 할때 더더욱.
<LYUSO_THINK> 어차피 DAC 를 지나가는 순간부터 아날로그의 영역이라고 생각합니다.
<DarkCircle> 정말로 귀가 엄~청나게 섬세하지 않은 이상 아날로그 출력 수준으로 디지털 변조를 수행했을 때 아날로그 음원의 음질과 디지털 음원의 변형 전/후 음질 (두 음원의 음질이 같다고 가정할 경우)을 제대로 구분할 수 있는 사람은 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> DAC를 지나고 나서는 신호 증폭 단계죠.
<DarkCircle> 이것도 굳이 DAC 안거치고도 일정 수준까지는 앞단에서 디지털 처리가 가능하고 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠 EQ 나 음색 기타 효과들은 얼마든지 디지털 상태에서 손 볼 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 막말로 1000만원짜리랑 200만원짜리 블라인드테스트하면 똑같이 느껴지는 경우도 있..
<DarkCircle> 물론 가격대 차이는 출력이라든지 이런거에 따라 결정되지만 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 하지만 그것도 양자화 범위 내에서나 가능하고, 개인적으로 출력장비들의 한계치까지 디지털 장비가 커버를 칠 수 있다 그런 생각은 안하거든요.
<DarkCircle> 고압 프리볼트 영역으로 가면 전자가 아니라 전자와 전기를 구분하는 애매모호한 선까지 가기에
<DarkCircle> 그 중간단 어딘가부턴 아날로그가 되는게 맞을 것 같습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 제가 개인적으로 선을 긋는 범위는 DAC 이후부터는 아날로그의 영역이다 라고 보고 있지요. 여기서부터는 오만가지 변수가 생기고 여기에 의해서 결정적으로 오디오장비의 성능차가 난다고 생각합니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 개인 장비 치고는 집이 좀 넓다거나 개인 감상실을 보유하지 않은 이상 그렇게까지 엄청난 출력의 전원을 끌어올 이유가 없거든요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 혹시 제가 100W 선 까지 올리는 것 때문에 그러시는건지요?
<DarkCircle> 일단 제 경험상으론 아날로그 장비가 제 성능이 나오려면 전력 공급의 안정성부터 확보 ..
<DarkCircle> 음 100W면 가정집에서도 충분히 커버 가능할거예요
<DarkCircle> 전 저기 위에 링크 ...
<DarkCircle> 반오디오 인증샷에 대해 (...)
<LYUSO_THINK> 저기 위의 링크같은 경우는 별도의 음악 감상실 세팅이지요.
<DarkCircle> 대저택 같은 경우는 자체적으로 영화관 같이 세팅이 되거든요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그건 목적에 따라 많이 다른 것 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 제가 가본 일반 가정집중에 제일 넓었던 집이 거실이 50평.
<DarkCircle> 집 자체는 100평 조금 넘었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 마당 그런거 없이 현관문 들어서고 나서 발코니 공간 포함이요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 거실에다가 통합으로 하시는 분들이 계시는 반면에 1.. 오디오 리스닝용 룸 + AV 는 조금만 2. 홈시어터 전용
<LYUSO_THINK> 제 경험상 시공하러 다니면 딱 저 3갈래입니다.
<DarkCircle> 넓은 공간인데 그 안에 들어가는 장비가 영상+오디오 장비면
<DarkCircle> 음이 벽을 타고 울리더라고요. 그걸 잡아주면서 출력을 적정선까지 끌어주는데
<DarkCircle> 이 작업이 생각보다 쉽진 않습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠.. 보통 110dB 정도로 설정하게 되는데 기구적으로 까다로운 면이 있곤 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 웃기는게 ... 스피커에서 출력되는 음의 주파수끼리 부딪히면서 이리저리 벽에 부딪히고 잡음처럼 나오기도 하고 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 반사판과 조음패널을 사용하고 전체적으로 펠트 느낌의 흡음제를 전부 시공하게 되죠.
<DarkCircle> 가정집의 경우는 특히 층간 소음 안나게 잡아야 하는데 아랫집에 가서 들어볼 수가 없으니까 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇지요 그런 경우에는 벽 다 뜯어내고 방음시공부터 하게 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 윗집으로 소음이 올라가는건 크게 상관 없는데 아랫집으로 가면 이게 엄청 문제가 되거든요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 국내에서 층간소음 관련으로 복잡하다보니 어쩔 수 없을 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 저음은 벽을 타고 진동을 만들어내니..
<DarkCircle> 제 집이 층간 소음 때문에 윗집에 몇번 쳐들어간 경험이 있어서 특히나 층간소음 문제는 예민하게 되더군요.
<DarkCircle> 오디오를 틀어 감상하는건 보통 나이드신분이라면 저음부의 울림 이런걸 되게 선호하는데
<DarkCircle> 이걸 조절하려다보면 오디오가 가구위에 올려져있을 경우 저음이 가구를 타고 바닥을 울립니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 보통은 스피커용 스테이지를 따로 시공하지 않던가요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐랄까 좀 증폭의 역할을 하는게 아닌데 그냥 덩달아서 울리는 느낌?
<LYUSO_THINK> 어떤 경우에는 마그레브로 띄우던데
<DarkCircle> 네 스피커 바닥에 뭘 깔긴 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 임시방편으로 계란판에 스펀지를 올려서 놓는 방법도 있는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 그렇게 안하면 당연히 스피커 진동이 가구타고 바닥으로 그대~로 갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 그건 좀 거지발싸개 같은 짓이고 .
<Cantide> hi jasonjang_ '-'/
<DarkCircle> 차라리 뭔가 간단한 장 같은걸 시공해서라도 거기 안에다 박든지
<LYUSO_THINK> 사실 그 진동이랑 반사음 가장 쉽게 잡는 방법이
<LYUSO_THINK> 리스닝 룸 크게하는겁니다.
<jasonjang_> hi~ Kanti !
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 하긴 음파라는게 거리가 멀면 로그곡선에 따라서 감쇄하죠
<DarkCircle> 공간이 늘었다줄었다 한다면 그게 최적인데 현실에선 그런게 없(...)으니까 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 큰 공간일수록 유리하죠. 다만 또 큰 공간일수록 앰프 출력이 올라가야하다보니 덩달아 전원 요구 성능도 올라가고 뭐 그렇죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 앰프에 전원이 들어가니 10kW 씩 먹네 이건 뭐 기본이고.... 그나마 하이파이 업계에서 International Rectifier 사의 class D 증폭 프로세서를 조금 씩 받아들이니 이런 경우가 줄어들긴 하지만요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 흠 ... 대형 공간이라면 벽에서 380V 바로바로 뽑아쓰는 경우가 비일비재한 저로선 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 스피커 출력 레벨 잘못 조절했다가 모니터용 스피커 불태워먹고 (?)
<DarkCircle> 다행스럽게도 내장 트래블 스피커는 안탔는데 베이스쪽 회로랑 스피커 자석이 빩! 하고 나갔더군요(...)
<LYUSO_THINK> 자석이 나갔다라....;;; 이해가 안되네요......
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 타면 보이스코일이 탈텐데......
<DarkCircle> 네 보이스 코일이 타면 참 양호하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 나중에 알고 봤더니 코일이 타면서 나가기 전에 순간 압력으로 자석이 깨졌다고 하더군요ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그렇게 된거군요.....;;;;
<DarkCircle> 자석이 깨지니까 코일을 타고 나간 전류를 소모할 전류 소모원이 없어지니 코일이 커패시터처럼 돼서 전하가 몰리고 열을 받아서 뚝.
<LYUSO_THINK> 380v 바로 뽑는다라 수전설비가 어떻게 되길래 그러신지요. 보통 상업용 건물에는 그런 아울렛이 없던걸로 기억하는데
<DarkCircle> 배전반에 3상 4선 나오잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 그거 그냥 갖다가 바로 뽑아다 씁니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 Y 수전이시군요
<DarkCircle> 네네
<ipeter> 음...
<LYUSO_THINK> 바로 뽑으시는구나......;;
<ipeter> 하얀색 키보드가 나을까요,
<DarkCircle> 케이블이 ㅡ,.ㅡ ... 이놈으 케이블이 졸랭(?) 두꺼워서
<ipeter> http://www.pcgear.co.kr/shop/item.php?it_id=1402175137
<myobot> [링크 제목] 상품정보
<ipeter> 이색이 나을까요?
<DarkCircle> 운반할때 사람 혼자서 잘 못들어요 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 좀  두껍긴 하죠. 저는 짧게 쓰지만.
<Seony> ipeter: 아직도 못사셨어요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네
<DarkCircle> 그거 길이를 잘못 잘라서 한 50메다 정도 될겝니다
<LYUSO_THINK> 와 검은색 엄청 예쁜데요
<ipeter> 정신없이 바빠서요.
<Seony> 내년쯤 되서 구입하시겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님 아직도 계셨군요?
<ipeter> 타건도 못하고 그냥 구매하려구요
<Seony> 네 좀있다 운동해야해서 작업은 멈췄어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 검은색 한 표 드립니다!
<DarkCircle> 키배열 좋네요 색상도 괜찮고
<LYUSO_THINK> DarkCircle, 몇 sq 이시길래.....;;
<ipeter> 흰색 살지, 위에 링크 걸어놓은 남색 살지 고민입니다.
<DarkCircle> 검은색이 그냥 검은색이 아니라 검푸른색이군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 저런 색이 덜 질리는 그런 느낌입니다.
<Seony> 나중엔 색깔 따위는 눈에 들어오지도 않습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 쓰게될 뿐
<DarkCircle> 음 ... sq로 말하기엔 좀 애매하네요
<ipeter> 흰색은 때 탈까봐요.
<ipeter> 남색이 낫지 않을까 싶습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 싱크패드 키보드 쓰면서 느끼는건데
<ipeter> 써니님은 희색이시죠?
<DarkCircle> 중형 규모(대략 300석)의 교회당에서 공연용으로 쏘는 장비라 ㅎ
<ipeter> 흰색
<Seony> 검은색은 때 안탈 것 같으세요?
<ipeter> 예전에 사진 보여주셨는데 어렴풋이 기억에 남네요.
<Seony> 저는 흰색 검은색 두 개 써요
<LYUSO_THINK> 검은색은 이제 실제로 때가 타면
<LYUSO_THINK> 위에 그 묻은게 잘보여요.
<DarkCircle> 검은색은 때 더 잘타요 ㅎㅎ 허옇게 뜹니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 맞아요 그거 공감
<Seony> 기계식 키보드를 아직 안써보셔서 모르시겠지만요. 때가 타는 것보다 더 신경쓰이는게, 키 사이로 먼지가 수북히 쌓여요
<ipeter> 그냥 인터넷 지르러 갑니다..
<Seony> 키 하나하나 제거하면, 먼지가 장난 아닙니다...
<LYUSO_THINK> Seony, 다이슨 청소기를 믿어야합니다!
<Seony> 음식물 찌꺼기나 바퀴벌레를 보실 수도 있어요
<DarkCircle> 검은색이든 흰색이든 그냥 6개월에 한번씩 끓여다가 살짝 식힌 물에 퐁퐁 풀어놓고 미친듯이 흔들어 빠는게 장땡.
<ipeter> 글 올렸는데, 키보드 높이랑 깊이가 그나마 제가 제일 원하는 녀석이 뭔지 가르쳐줘서요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 교회 공연용이면 아무래도 출력이 좀 나오겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 키보드는 무턱대고 지르시면 저같은 참사를 맛보게 됩니다. ...
<DarkCircle> 전 기계식을 기대하고 해피해킹을 샀는데
<Seony> ipeter: 기호가 강한 물품이기 때문에, 이 사람 저 사람 얘기 들으면 다 달라요.
<DarkCircle> 나중에 보니 무거운 멤브레인 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 싱크패드 키보드 한 번 빨았다가 안되서....... 새로 구입했었지요.
<Seony> ipeter: 그냥 처음에는 왠지 끌리고 사고싶은걸로 사세요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 실수로 25만원을 일시불로 결제.
<ipeter> =_=
<LYUSO_THINK> 해피해킹은 정전식이다보니 구조 자체는 멤브레인의 그것이 그대로 사용되고 있지요.
<DarkCircle> 등짝 스매싱의 추억.png
<ipeter> 사고싶은건 오히려 씽크패드 키보드
<Seony> 나중에 또 사면되죠, 키보드 한 30년 쓰실려구요?
<ipeter> 마우스 건들기 싫어지네요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 멤브레인인데 키가 들어가다 말아도 입력이 된다 정도? ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 소소한 추석 연휴 잘 보내셨나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 싱크패드 이게 음..... 지금은 망한 키보드가 되었네요. ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<ipeter> 빨콩 키보드 좋아보이던데요
<DarkCircle> LYUSO_THINK, 평균 공간 계산해보니 너비가 한 25m 앞뒤 공간 길이가 40m 정도 되는
<DarkCircle> 군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 예전에 아이솔레이션 아니라 풀사이즈 였을 그 때가 정말로 좋았는데
<ipeter> 아..오늘 애플 발표회 하는데
<ipeter> 기대되네요
<ipeter> 시계랑 애플 TV나오면 사려구요
<Seony> 전 애플티비 돈 아까워요
<LYUSO_THINK> 공간이 큰 편이긴 하네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 교회 특성상 잔향이 매우 심하니...
<DarkCircle> 오늘 발표회에서는 과거에 후덜덜 하던 덜덜이 발표자가 나올거라 예측.
<ipeter> Seony: 그러긴 해요.
<Seony> 내년에 한국 가게되면, 그때까지 애플티비 안사시면 제꺼 드릴가요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 내년에 오신다구요...?
<DarkCircle> "가게 되면"
<Seony> 내년 5월쯤에 갈거에요
<ipeter> 그러면 저는 이번에 시계사고, 애플티비 기다려볼까요...?
<ipeter> =_=
<Seony> 한국에서 얼만데요?
<ipeter> 얼마 않해요.
<ipeter> 10만원입니다.
<DarkCircle> 한국 허벌라게 비싸요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 읭?
<DarkCircle> 중고로 10만원 아닌가요?
<Seony> 10만원이면, 똑같네요
<ipeter> http://storefarm.naver.com/ae/products/100924534?NaPm=ct%3Dhzv1mn88%7Cci%3D31a7dfb10b75cdd880225d8907f2cf530423412a%7Ctr%3Dsl%7Csn%3D164389%7Chk%3De75974f534ba86834d99e51a5a7edd23af5bcd30
<myobot> [링크 제목] [해외] New Apple TV 뉴 애플티비 (2014 / 3세대) : AE
<ipeter> 애플 티비 3세대가 최신인가요?
<ipeter> 이번에 4세대 나오려나요?
<DarkCircle> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1630593
<myobot> [링크 제목] APPLE 애플TV 3세대 (해외구매, MD199LL/A) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<DarkCircle> 이렇군요 ..
<ipeter> 올해 애플티비 안나온거 같은데..
<DarkCircle> 뉴 애플TV는 뭐고 애플TV는 뭐지 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<Seony> 오늘 예전에 웹사이트 만들어준 클라이언트의 직원이 연락와서,
<Seony> 이름이 존내 긴 손님이 있는데, 입력이 안된다길래...
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 네이버 저쪽은 기종이 정확히 뭔지 제대로 언급이 안되어 있네요.
<Seony> 확인해보니 따옴표 쌍따옴표 포함, 이름이 총 92글자 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어이가 없었어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대충 줄여서 입력하라고 해욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그게 법적 이름이라 안된대요
<DarkCircle> 아 법적이름 그대로 입력을 해야 하나보네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 더럽 =3
<Seony> 네 법률사무소거든요
<DarkCircle> 저주받은 법률사무소 ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Seony> 이름 보여드릴까요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> KEENAN TAI "TIKI HUNTER LEVI ELIJAH NOHEA NAINOA KE'ALI'I PONO" KEAWEMAKENAKAI SUAN ROTHENBORG
<ipeter> DB에 입력할때, 데이터 타입이 뭔지 궁금하네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어차피 VARCHAR일건데
<Seony> 네이티브 하와이언 이름이에요
<ipeter> DB 뭐 쓰셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 이름길이 제한 두었을걸요.
<Seony> varchar죠 뭐
<Seony> 디비는 포스구레 쓰려다가, 걍 마이씨퀄 썼어요
<Seony> 어차피 조그만 사무실이라...
<razGon_home> 오늘 애플에서 발표하나요?
<DarkCircle> 동남아쪽 친구 하나가 이름이 겁나 긴 친구가 있는데
<Seony> 아뇨 7시간 남았습니다
<DarkCircle> 그 이름이 길줄 알았는데 저건 뭐 ...
<Seony> 거기 직원들도 crazy long legal name이라 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 코드 몇줄 고치면 되기야 할텐데
<razGon_MINILA> 7시간 남은거면 내일이군요. 새벽에.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아주 귀찮은 일일 가능성 1000%
<Seony> 따옴표 쌍따옴표 다 들어가니까 좀 고민이에요... 짜증나게...
<Seony> 걍 base64로 인코딩해서 넣을려구요
<DarkCircle> 어차피 입력 스트링은 들어갈때 \" 이런식으로 들어가니까 신경쓸 필요 없을거예요
<Seony> 별짓 다 생각해봤는데, 특수문자 짬뽕해서 들어가는 텍스트는 걍 베이스64 인코딩하는게 제일 속편해요
<DarkCircle> 제가 지금 미친듯이 돌리는게 데이터 수집하는건데 ... 정확히는 메일 박스에서 필드 데이터 빼서 DB에 정리하는 중 ..
<DarkCircle> 따옴표 넣으면 그냥 \" 이런식으로 들어가더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 원격접속하게 하려는데 정말 성가시네요.
<DarkCircle> 나중에 데이터 빠져나올때도 \" 이걸로 나오고 ...
<Seony> 아 그게, 단순히 넣기만 하는 웹시스템은 아니구요, 제이쿼리로 실시간 검색도 해야하고 별짓 다 해야되요
<Seony> 근데 제이쿼리로 ajax 보낼 때마다 일일히 다 변환해서 보냈다가 변환해서 받고 하다보면, 다른 기능 쪽에서도 번거로워져서 걍 base64로 처리해버릴려구요
<DarkCircle> 웹이 잘못했네.irc
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_home> monos: 안녕하세요? 추석 잘지내셨어요?
<monos> razGon_home: 님 안녕하세요 추석 집에서 쉬고 있습니다.
<monos> razGon_home: 님 추석 잘지내고 계시죠?
<monos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4jH6YPcdJ4
<myobot> [링크 제목] Voyager HD 14.04 LTS - YouTube
<monos> 여기에 보면 큐브처럼 막 돌아가는 데스크탑 엄청 멋져요
<monos> 3D큐브 처럼 저두 저거 쓰고 싶은데 먼지 잘 모르겠네요
<razGon_home> monos: omv와 우분투 서버를 재설정하고 있습니다.
<razGon_home> omv는 몇몇 귀찮은 부분만 제외하면 괜찮은 솔루션이네요. 단. 문제는 너무 느리다는게...
<razGon_home> 우분투는 원격설정하는데. 후.. 그냥 포기하고 편하게 그놈으로 갈렵니다. ㅋㅋ
<monos> razGon_home: 저는 그냥 리눅스 서버 버전 쓰고 있어요
<monos> razGon_home:  데스크탑을 엄청 멋지게 큐브 처럼 막돌려가면서 쓸수 있는게 참 신기 하네요
<razGon_home> monos: 가장 중요한 건 기기 자체의 이펙트가 아니라 그 기술이 사람을 향해 있느냐 겠죠.
<razGon_home> 자원 많이 먹어서 저렇게 만드는 것보다 적은 사양으로 잘 돌리는게 중요하다고 생각합니다. 저는.
<DarkCircle> 안주무시는 분 계실듯 -ㅅ-
<autowiz_> 아 이제 좀 자야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아아 졸립니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 혹시 리눅스 데스크탑에서 큐브 처럼 막돌려 가면서 쓰는 패키지 이름 아세요?
<monos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4jH6YPcdJ4
<monos> 여기 보면 3D큐브 처럼 막 돌려가면서 쓰던데요 저두 쓰고 싶은데
<monos> 패키지 이름을 모르겠어요 우분투 유니티드에도 있다고 하는거 같던데
<Work^Seony> compiz요?
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 "리눅스 데스크탑 큐브"라고 검색하면 많이 나오는데요
<monos> 제가 구글가서 검색해볼게요
<Work^Seony> 저렇게 큐브 돌리는건 오래됐어요..
<monos> 저는 몰랐네요 뭐라고 검색해야 나올지도 몰라서
<monos> 리눅스 큐브라고 검색해도 이상한 영어 문구만 나와서
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  데스크탑이란 글자를 같이 넣어야죠
<razGon_home> 굳모닝.
<razGon_home> 새별
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<razGon_web> 아직까지는 휴일이군요.ㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 대체 공휴일?
<monos> 오늘 검정날인데요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 저만 대체 공휴일 했군요. 다음은 안해야지.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 주변 사람들이 쟁쟁하니까, 저는 눈만 높아지네요
<Work^Seony> razGon_web: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: aloha!!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아... 아직도 구축중입니다.ㅠㅠ
<monos_> 우리나라에서는 왜 미노우 보드나 허밍보드 같은 미니PC를 정식 수입안할까요?
<monos_> NUC는 너무 비싸고 arm으로 서버 만들고 싶은데요 라즈베리파이는 너무 느리고 라즈베리파이보다 조금만 빠르고 1기가 비트면 좋은데
<Work^Seony> 수입업체가 환불, 교환, 수리 모두 담당해야하기 때문이죠
<monos_> 그런게 딱히 정식수입으로 나오는게 없네요
<monos_> 저는 몰랐는데 구형 하드만 20W전기 먹더군요 arm외장하드 써도 10-13W면 미니PC는 돌리는데요
<Work^Seony> 저는 집에 큐비보드랑 라즈베리 두개 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어 스펙으로는 큐비보드가 월등하게 좋은데,
<Work^Seony> 실 성능은 라즈베리가 더 좋더라구요
<monos_> 큐비보드 3이에요?
<monos_> 큐비 트럭?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 초기 모델이에요
<razGon_web> 그러기에는 우리나라의 수입업자가 담당해야 되는게 많죠.
<Work^Seony> razGon_web: 네.  제가 위에 말씀드린 것들이요.  환불 교환 등등
<Work^Seony> 저것만 해도 스트레스 받을 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 아마존이나 구매대행 업체 아니면 구입도 못함
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 구매대행하면 얼만데요?
<monos_> 3만원은 더 주어야 되요
<monos_> 2-3만원
<monos_> 99달러 짜리 사면 거의 13-14만원?
<Work^Seony> 환율은 차이가 거의 없는데, 배송에서 값이 많이 나오는군요
<monos_> 15만원까지 가겠네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 한 가지 염두에 두셔야하는 게요,
<Work^Seony> 생각보다 성능이 많이 느려요
<Work^Seony> 아주 많이 느려요
<monos_> 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 스마트폰 하드웨어라고, 스마트폰처럼 돌아갈 거라고 생각하시면 안되요
<monos_> 저 포고 시리즈4 쓰고 있는데요 이거는 느려도 전기를 엄청 적게 먹어서 1년넘게 돌리는데 한달에 3천원 미만으로 나와요
<monos_> 이게 네트워크 전송속도랑 토렌트 돌리는데 속도가 너무 느려서 바꾸고 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리야 usb 파워만 있으면 되니까, 전기야 뭐 거의 안먹는다고 볼 수 있겠지만, 문제는 저걸로 뭔가를 하기에 적절한 성능은 아니라는 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리에서 토렌트는 어림도 없을걸요
<Work^Seony> 웹브라우저로 구글만 띄워도 이미 씨퓨가 100%인데요
<monos_> 네 라즈베리파이는 토렌트 돌리면 죽는다는 글 봤어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 GUI 내리고 서버로만 써요
<monos_> 피어를 줄여서 많이 못붙게 속도 느리게 해서 쓰는 방법도 있긴해요
<Work^Seony> SSH나 웹서버 같은 용도로 쓰기에는 좋거든요
<monos_> 웹서버 개발용으로 쓰긴 좋을거 같아요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-10
<monos_> 저는 용도가 네트워크+토렌트가 주용도라서 라즈베리파이 보다 성능 더 좋은게 필요한데 딱히 정식수입되는게 없네요
<Work^Seony> 토렌트는, 제가 보기에 라즈베리 같은 그런 종류의 컴퓨터로는 쓰기 어려우실거 같구요,
<monos_> 인텔 NUC보니깐 가격이 너무 비싸서요
<Work^Seony> 최소한 아톰 정도는 달린걸로 돌리셔야할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 사타 포트도 달려있어야할거고..
<Work^Seony> 원하시는 전송속도를 낼려면, 그런 류의 피씨로는 어림도 없죠...
<monos_> 인텔 nuc 아톰 달린거 알아봐야 겠네요
<ipeter> 으..
<ipeter> 오늘 대체휴무인데 나와버렸어요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 아무도 없이 혼자?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 네... =_=
<ipeter> 사무실에 다른직원 한명 더..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 슬프네요.
<monos> 우분투 그놈에서는 컴피즈가 안 먹히네요
<Work^Seony> http://opensea.egloos.com/viewer/5814452 이걸로도 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 컴피즈가, 배포판 다르다고 안되는건 아닐 거에요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 친구 사무실 개업식하는데 찾아가야하는데... 길이 밀릴 것 같으니 일찍 퇴근해야겠군요..
<monos> Work^Seony, 좋은시간 되시고 잘가세요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 조금 있다 나갈거에요
<Work^Seony> 1시간 반정도 있다가....
<monos> Work^Seony, 우분투 그놈에서는 안되는거 같네요 이게 포럼에도 저 같은사람이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  혹시 그래픽카드 문제 아닐까요?
<monos> http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?p=103571
<monos> 기능이 아예 안나와요
<monos> 컨트롤 알트 마우스 1번키 눌러도 아무 반응 없어요
<monos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aD7TJCdPgM
<monos> 동영상 보고 아무리 따라 해도 안되요
<Work^Seony> ccsm 설치하셨어요?
<monos> sp
<monos> 네
<monos> ccsm이라고 치면 컴피즈 설정 관리자 나와요
<Work^Seony> 큐브회전 설정에서 키조합을 변경해서 시도해보세요
<monos> 컨트롤 시프트 마우스 1번 했는데 아무반응이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 그래픽카드 어떤거 쓰세요?
<monos> 내장 그래픽카드에요
<monos> ati 3000
<monos> ati 3000
<monos> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000]
<Work^Seony> fglrx 드라이버는 설치하셨을테고..
<monos> fglrx 드라이버요?
<monos> 라데온 드라이버는 설치 했어요
<Work^Seony> 확실한건 아닌데, 그래픽카드 때문에 안되는게 아닌가 싶네요
<monos> monos@gnome:~$ ccsm
<monos> compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings
<monos> compizconfig - Info: Integration : true
<monos> compizconfig - Info: Profile     : Default
<Work^Seony> 근데, 큐브 말고 출렁이는 창은 작동 되나요?
<monos> 아니요 그놈 데스크탑 기능만 작동 되고 다른기능은 다 작동이 안되요
<Work^Seony> 컴피즈가 아예 작동 안한단 얘기네요
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 터미널에서 wget http://arpinux.org/debian/compiz-check 하시고,
<Work^Seony> chmod 755 compiz-check
<Work^Seony> ./compiz-check 해보세요
<Work^Seony> sudo ./compiz-check
<Work^Seony> 음... sudo로 하면 안되는군요
<monos>  Do not run this script as root, because it might distort its outcome.
<monos>  Aborting.
<monos> At least one check had to be skipped:
<monos>  Error: vesa driver in use
<monos> 베사 드라이브를 사용하라는 말이죠?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  ATi 드라이버가 아니라 그냥 표준 vesa 드라이버가 사용 중이래요
<monos> Would you like to know more? (Y/n) Y
<monos>  The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
<monos>  the proper driver for your graphics card.
<monos> Check if there's an alternate (proprietary) driver available? (Y/n)
<monos> 두개다 Y
<monos> 했어요
<monos> 무슨말인지 모르지만 Y했어요
<Work^Seony> vesa로는 컴피즈를 돌릴 수 없대요
<Work^Seony> ati 드라이버 설치하시라는 얘기에요
<monos> 네 감사합니다.
<monos> Work^Seony, 님 드라이버 잡아주었는데도 같은 문구가 나와요
<monos> Work^Seony, 님 리부팅 해야 드라이버가 적용 되요?
<Work^Seony> 재부팅이나 재시작 하셨어요?
<monos> 일단 재부팅 하고 오겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래픽카드 드라이버는 재부팅 안하면 안되요
<monos> 드라이버 다운 받아서 설치 했는데도 베사라고 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 제대로 설치가 안됐나보네요.  확실히 설치 완료됐다는 메시지 확인하셨어요?
<monos> amd-driver-installer-14.10.1006.1001-x86.x86_64
<monos> ./amd-driver-installer-14.10.1006.1001-x86.x86_64.run 해서요
<monos> 암호 넣으라고 하고 암호 넣고 에러메세지 없이 끝낫어요
<Work^Seony> lsmod | grep fglrx 하면 뭐라고 나와요?
<monos> 아무것도 안나와요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  에러없이 끝날리가 없을텐데요.  그거 그래픽카드 드라이버는, GUI를 끄고 설치해야하거든요.
<Work^Seony> ati는 제가 설치해본적이 없어서 모르겠지만, nvidia껀 그렇거든.
<Work^Seony> 거든요
<Work^Seony> 아마 둘이 같을 거에요.  X 띄운 상태에서는 설치 안되요
<monos> 그러면 gui 끄고 설치 해야 되요?
<Work^Seony> 분명 에러메시지 나올텐데요
<monos> 그러면 컨트롤+알트+F1 해서 하면 될까요?
<Work^Seony> X 띄워진 상태에선 설치 안된다구요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  그건 X를 끄는게 아니잖아요
<monos> 그러면 어떻게 끄죠?
<monos> 검색해볼게요
<kth> 안녕하세요??
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<kth> 연휴들 잘 보내셨나요?? ^______^
<kth> 혹시... 리눅스에 아도브 플래쉬 좀 여쭈어 보려구 하는데...
<kth> 자문좀 받을수 있을까 해서요....
<monos> 어도브 플래쉬 저는 설치했음
<Work^Seony> kth: 아직 이거 안읽으셨네요... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<kth> seony : 네... ^^;;
<kth> monos : 님...
<razGon_web> kth: 아도비 플래쉬는 플러그인 사용해야 될거에요.
<kth> monos : 님 혹시 어도비 플래시 한글깨지는 현상에 대해서 아시는지 해서요??
<Work^Seony> 음... 한글폰트 깨지는 현상은 본적이 없는데...
<razGon_web> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<razGon_web> 이거 일겁니다.
<razGon_web> 출처는.. 다음요.
<monos> 맞아요
<monos> 저두 저걸로 해결
<razGon_web> http://smores.tistory.com/564
<razGon_web> 저 잠시 외출나갔다가 올께요
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 보니까 flashplugin-installer로 설치했네요
<Work^Seony> 다녀오세요
<monos> 어도브가 유투브 광고 할때 한글이 깨지더라구요
<monos> 그래서 ad블록으로 광고 안봄
<Work^Seony> 전 그냥 호스트파일로 광고란 광고는 싸그리 막아버려요
<kth> 아 죄송합니다.. 끊어졌습니다. ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> kth: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree 하시면 된다네요
<razGon_web> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kth> 혹시 어도비플래쉬 리눅스에서 한글 ㅁㅁㅁ 출력현상에 대해서 아시는분....
<razGon_web> 지금 서버 구축중이라서요..
<razGon_web> 헉... 그건 잘...
<kth> web : 넵....
<razGon_web> 폰트때문은 아니시구요?
<kth> seony : 플래쉬는 설치가 되어있는데요... 한글이 일부에서 ㅁㅁㅁ으로 출력되는 현상때문에...
<kth> seony : 구글링으로 검색을 해도 ..... ㅠㅠ;;;
<Work^Seony> 한글폰트도 설치하셨구요?
<kth> 네
<kth> 혹시.... 설치라 하면????
<Work^Seony> 배포판 뭘로 설치하셨어요?
<kth> Seony : 한글 폰트 설치라 하면?????
<kth> LTS 14.04요
<Work^Seony> 거기서 언어는 한국어로 하셨구요?
<kth> 네....
<Work^Seony> 설치 끝나고, 추가 언어 패키지 설치도 하셨죠?
<kth> 추가 언어 패키지요?????????
<Work^Seony> 설치 끝나고 재부팅하면 뭐 추가언어 설치하라고 나오지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 아마 거기에 폰트가 있을거 같은데...
<kth> 네... 그건 다 했습니다...
<Work^Seony> 한글 이상하게 나오는 웹사이트가 어디에요?
<monos> 저는 나눔고딕 폰트 쓰고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 저도 나눔고딕
<kth> 유트브에서 광고삽입될때 플래쉬로 출력되는 부분이 ㅁㅁㅁ이 출력되요
<kth> 그외 플래쉬로 되는 부분이 ㅁㅁㅁ이 되서요...
<monos> 저두 그래서 AD블록 했음
<monos> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 보기어렵겠군요.  일단 나눔고딕폰트 설치해보세요
<kth> 그건 다 되어있습니다. 기본입니다
<monos> 그거 해결법 포럼에 있긴하던데요 저는 아무리 따라해도 안되어서 포기하고 AD블록했어요
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get install fonts-nanum
<kth> MONOS : AD 블럭이 뭐죠?!!!!
<kth> 자문을 부탁드리옵니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 한글자막 나오는 유튜브를 찾아서 봐야하는데, 뭘 찾아야할지 감이 안오네요 ㅎㅎ
<kth> 근데.... 요상한게.... 제가 리눅스 배포판이 2중류가 멀티로 부팅하는데요. 전버전으로 쓰면 그런현상이 전혀 없는데...
<monos> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-super/knebimhcckndhiglamoabbnifdkijidd
<kth> 얼마전에 업글한 걸로 하면 문제 발생 !!! ㅠㅠ.... 이게 뭔가 버젼업되면서 꼬인것 같은데.. 그걸 모르겠음
<monos> 저는 gui 끄로 갑니다.
<razGon_web> sudo apt-get install nanum*
<razGon_web> 고고..ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 저도 방금 자막 나오는 영상을 찾아서 해보니, 폰트가 네모로만 나오네요...  유튜브 영상에 있는 CC버튼 눌러서 폰트를 나눔으로 바꿔주니까 잘 나오는군요...
<kth> 앗! 죄송.. 또 끊겼네요... ㅡㅡ;;
<kth> Seony : 님!!
<kth> 어떻게 하셨죠???
<Work^Seony> 유튜브 영상에 있는 CC버튼 눌러서 폰트를 나눔으로 바꿔주니까 잘 나오는군요
<kth> cc버튼요?? 잠시만요.. 확인해 보겠습니다..
<kth> Seony : cc버튼이 어디있습니까??
<Work^Seony> kth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhcOMOWRMnA
<kth> Seony : 그냥 동영상하고 한글만 잘 나오는데요???
<Work^Seony> 자막 잘 나오지 않아요?
<kth> 네.. 잘 나옵니다..
<kth> Seony ::: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO0V06LiRms <=== 이거는 깨지는데요..
<kth> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 그 동영상을 볼 수 없다고 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서만 서비스되는 영상인가보군요
<kth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO0V06LiRms
<kth> 아.... 외국이시군요...
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다.
<kth> 감사합니다... 좋은 힌트를 얻었습니다... ^^
<Work^Seony> 네 :)  나중에 뵈요
<kth> ^^
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~ 즐거운 추석들 보내셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 점심 맛잇게 하셨어요?
<imsu> razGon_web: 아직 .... ㅜ.ㅜ;;; 그냥 빵으로 떼우려고용 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저는 라면 먹음
<imsu> monos: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 한입만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<imsu> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요 ^^
<LYUSO_THINK3> 안녕하세요. =)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<imsu> LYUSO_THINK3: 오 오랜만이네요 ~~ ^^
<LYUSO_THINK3> imsu, 오래간만이십니다. =)
<imsu> LYUSO_THINK3: 잘 지내셨어요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK3> imsu, 글쎄요 ㅋㅋㅋ;;;; 잘 지낸다라 잘 지내보고 싶습니다.
<razGon_web> imsu: 저는 명절때남은 음식 먹어요.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK3> 명절음식 후우...
<imsu> razGon_web: 저는 이번에 안내려가서 음식을 못먹었다능.. .ㅜ.ㅜ;;
<imsu> LYUSO_THINK3: 오잉;; 무슨 문제 있으신가요? ㅜ.ㅜ;;;;
<razGon_web> 거의 다 먹었습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK3> imsu, 여러가지로 문제가 많긴 하지요.. 뭐 그러려니 생각하고 찾아보곤 있습니다. =)
<imsu> razGon_web: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저도 한입만 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 드리기에는 너무나 작은 양입니다. 저녁만 먹으면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 외장형 비디오 카드 한 r250정도면 QHD+FHD 둘다 같이 사용하는데 무리 없겠죠?
<razGon_web> 라노라서 썼는데... 비디오카드부위가 레티나는 못버티더군요.,
<LYUSO_THINK3> QHD 는 아무래도 아직 무리이긴 할 것입니다. 그러고보니 델에서는 5K 모니터를 이번에 만들었더라구요.
<razGon_web> 재접합니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony: 님 우분투 그놈 gui 끄고 드라이버 잡았더니 gui로 들어가면 아예 화면이 안나와서 다른 베포판 받고 있어요
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<Seony> imsu: hi
<monos> voger 리눅스 받고 잇어요
<Seony> monos: 리눅스가, 그래픽카드랑 좀 문제가 많아요
<Seony> 저도 그래픽카드 때문에 엄청 스트레스 받고있죠ㅗ...
<monos> 그렇군요
<monos> compiz 한번 해보고 힘드네요
<Seony> 저는 한 번 켜보고 다시는 켜본적 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저는 보니깐 쓰기 좋을거 같아서요 여러개 틀어두고 쓰는걸 좋아하거든요 그래서 그놈도 마음에 들었는데
<Seony> 그런건 그냥 가상데스크탑 갯수를 늘리는게 더 편하지 않으세요
<Seony> ?
<monos> 4분활 화면으로도 나오게 되는거 같던데요
<monos> 가상데스크탑 갯수 늘리는거는 잘 몰라서요
<Seony> 설정 어딘가에 있을 거에요.  컨트롤+화살표로 화면 여러개를 왔다갔다할 수 있거든요
<Seony> 마우스로 큐브 돌리는게 너무 귀찮아서, 전 그냥 화살표키로 옮겨다녀요
<ipeter> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 키보드사왔습니다ㅏ...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 용산가서 직접 타건해보구요..
<ipeter> 제일 저렴한 600R 구매한다고 갔다가
<ipeter> 필코 마제스터치2 닌자 텐키리스 업어왔어요.
<ipeter> 사마휘님 미워해야지....
<ipeter> 괜히 가서 타건해보고 갔다가
<Seony> 오 닌자
<Seony> 제가 쓰는 모델 구입하셨군요
<ipeter> 마제2 닌자에 꽂혀서 델꾸왔네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그러게 제가 처음부터 그렇게 추천했것만
<Seony> 남들 얘기를 오래 들으니까 결정을 못하신 거에요
<ipeter> 확실히 촥 붙더군요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK3> 쫀득쫀득하게
<Seony> 축은 무슨 축이에요?
<ipeter> 고민을 한게,
<LYUSO_THINK3> 사실 키보드가 개인 취향이다보니까 결국에는 가서 쳐보는게 최고죠.
<ipeter> 이렇게 비싼돈 들여서 키보드를 써야하나 마음의 짐하고
<ipeter> 손의 편의성하고 고민을 엄청했어요
<ipeter> 거진 1시간 했을듯요
<Seony> 근데 기계식 키보드는 한 번 쓰고나면, 돈값 한다고 생각하게 되죠
<LYUSO_THINK3> 마치 그건 오디오를 고르는 느낌하고 똑같은거같아요,
<ipeter> 왜냐면 600도 닌자만큼은 아니더라도, 잘 맞았거든요
<ipeter> 근데 600은 키캡을 사야 잘 맞더라구요.
<ipeter> 그냥 키캡또 구매하고 교체하고 구찮아서
<ipeter> 그냥 마제 2 비싸게 주고 구매했습니다..ㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK3> 키보드에 백라이트 들어오는게 엄청 부럽더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 씽크라이트가 사라진 지금의 씽크패드란.....OTL
<ipeter> 측각 영문이예요
<ipeter> 전 위에 한글 영문 같이 있을 줄 알았는데...
<ipeter> 바꾸기는 싫고, 그냥 써야겠어요.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 대체로 외산키보드들은 한국어 각인이 없는 경우가 대부분이더라구요.
<ipeter> 쓰면 쓸수록 만족도 커질듯 싶네요.
<ipeter> 키감 좋고 조용하고,
<ipeter> 텐키리스가 안맞을까 걱정했는데
<ipeter> 괜찮네요.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 텐키리스도 괜찮죠. 넘버패드 잘 쓰는 분들은 요즘엔 많이 줄어드셨더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 물론 저는 풀사이즈를 좋아합니다만....^^;;
<ipeter> Seony:  아. 제글만 적다보니 놓쳤네요.
<ipeter> Seony: 적축입니다.
<Seony> 적축 어때요?  키압력 쎈가요?
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> 저도 그렇게 느꼈지만,
<ipeter> 아저씨가 확인도 해주셨어요.
<ipeter> 적축이 키압이 제일 낮아요.
<Seony> 그쵸?  흑축도 적축에서 아주 약간 더 쎌 뿐이에요.  그러게 제가 그렇게 키압 암것두 아니라고 얘기한 거에요
<ipeter> 750 키감이 그렇게 좋다는데
<ipeter> 전 거기서 직접 타건해봤을때
<ipeter> 생각보다 오타가 많이 나더라구요
<ipeter> 그래서 아무리 사람들이 좋다고해도 제꼈습니다..ㅠ
<Seony> 전에 쓰시던 멤브레인이 완전 망가져서 그랬던거지, 기계식 키보드 압력이 쎄봤자 피아노만큼은 안되요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네....
<Seony> 흑축 쓰시면 그나마 오타가 좀 더 덜나요.
<ipeter> 아...그렇군요...
<ipeter> 근데 제가 키압높은거에 노이로제 걸려서....적축을 선택했습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 리니어 키보드도 키압이 그렇게 높은 편은 아닌데....
<ipeter> 아무튼...시간이 지날수록 만족감이 높아질 듯 하네요...
<ipeter> 제꺼 적축 리니어로 알고 있어요..
<Seony> 사람들이 흑축이 키압이 쎄니 어쩌니 하는데, 솔직히 그거 다 도끼니 개끼니구요,
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 그걸 느낄 정도면, 연필 잡는 것도 힘들 거에요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK3> 그렇죠 솔직히 키보드 키압 그렇게 높은거면.... 아무래도 곤란하죠. 예전에 맴브레인들 어떻게 쓰셨는지 싶을 정도로...
<ipeter> 네...그렇군요.
<Seony> 그래서, 기호가 강한 물품일수록 남들 얘기 들으면 더 햇갈려요
<Seony> 취향이라는게 어쩔 수 없거든요
<LYUSO_THINK3> 그래서 보통 매장에서 직접 타건을 해봐야지 맞는 걸 찾을 수 있는거지요.
<Seony> 그럴땐, "이거 사면 최소한 중간은 간다" 이런걸 사시면 되요
<ipeter> 넹...
<ipeter> 한영키가 오른손 안쪽으로 많이 들어가있어서 변환이 좀 불편하네요
<Seony> 한영키 말고 쉬프트+스페이스 습관을 들여보세요
<ipeter> 그거 빼고는 아주 만족입니다...
<ipeter> 오오...그렇게도 되나요?
<ipeter> 읍
<Seony> 옛날에는 쉬프트+스페이스로 한영변환 했어요
<ipeter> 안되는거 같은데요.
<Seony> 운영체제에서 설정을 해줘야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐 설정을 해줘야하나요
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK3> super + space 조합도 있고 많더라구요
<ipeter> 옵션키 + 스페이스랑은 똑타나요?
<LYUSO_THINK3> 입력기 별로 설정이 있으니 찾아보셔야 할 것 같습니다..
<ipeter> 맥이요.
<Seony> 저는 쉬프트+스페이스로 10년을 넘게 쓰다가, 지금은 컨트롤+스페이스 씁니다
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 컨트롤 스페이스는 안되요
<ipeter> 자바 개발자 이클립스 쓰면 그건 자동완성이라서요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 맥용 이클립스에서두요?
<ipeter> 컨트롤 + 스페이스는 이클립스에서 생명
<LYUSO_THINK3> 아무래도 그런 기능키들은 피해가셔야겠죠....
<ipeter> 음...그건 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 집에 아이맥이 있긴 하지만 거의 사용하질 않아서요.
<Seony> 맥용 이클립스는 키조합이 좀 다를걸요
<LYUSO_THINK3> 음 맥에서는 한영변환 어떻게 하는 지 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 암튼..가격은 시간과 함께 잊혀지고
<ipeter> 만족감은 올라가네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 기계식 키보드가 다 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 첨엔 비싸서 고민하지만, 구입하고나면 가격은 잊게됩니다
<ipeter> 써니님 좋은 추천 감사드립니다..ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<ipeter> 저 일좀 하러 가보겠습니다!
<LYUSO_THINK3> 저도 노트북이 아니라 워크스테이션을 하나 또 마련하게 된다면 좋은 키보드 하나 마련하고 싶네요.
<Seony> 저는 키보드를 너무 오래 만졌는지, 이제는 손목이랑 팔이 아퍼서... 기계식 키보드 쓰기 힘들어지고 있네요
<Seony> 흑축 2개 있는데, 집에서는 기계식 키보드는 안쓰고 있어요
<LYUSO_THINK3> 아무래도 개발하시는 분들은 빨리 피로해지신다고들 하시더라구요.
<Seony> 지금은 애플 알루미늄 키보드 쓰고있어요
<Seony> 높이가 많이 낮다보니, 손목을 위로 올려세우지 않아서 무리가 안가거든요
<Seony> 대부분의 기계식 키보드가 높이가 많이 높아서, 손목을 많이 들어올려야하거든요
<LYUSO_THINK3> 맞아요 애플 알루미늄 키보드는 매우 얇죠.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 기계식들 대부분이 엄청 좀 높게있다보니 힘을 많이 주게 되더라구요.
<Seony> 손목에 한 번 통증이 오기시작하니까, 이후로는 뭘 써도 팔이 힘들어요
<ipeter>   손목 받침대를 써보시는건 어떻세요?
<Seony> 한 2년 전부터 시작됐는데, 안써본 마우스/키보드가 없을 정도에요
<Seony> 손목 받침대를 놓으면, 팔은 내려가있는데 손목만 올라가있는 형태가 되요
<Seony> 그러면 팔에 무릴가 가죠
<LYUSO_THINK3> 손목은 소모품이라는 말이 있어요.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 한 번 맛가면 복구가 안됩니다.
<ipeter> 아이쿠...
<Seony> 통증을 오래겪다보니 깨닫게 된게, 팔꿈치의 위치가 매우 중요해요
<ipeter> 저도 조심해야겠네요...
<Seony> 팔꿈치가 공중에 떠있으면 안되요
<ipeter> 헙..
<ipeter> 전 높이가 안맞어서
<ipeter> 어깨가 너무 아파요
<LYUSO_THINK3> 책상이 깊게 들어가는걸로 해서 팔 전체를 받칠 수 있으면 가장 유리한 거 같은데 사무실 공간이 안니면 그게 또 어쩔 수 없더라구요.
<ipeter> 어깨 근육이 찢어질꺼같아요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 가장 통증없는 이상적인 자세는, 팔꿈치가 옆구리에 붙은 상태에서 90도 각도로, 팔꿈치 자체가 책상에 자연스럽게 붙어있어야 편하더라구요...
<Seony> 하여간 이거저거 다 써봤는데, 마우스는 그나마 세로로 잡는 마우스가 조금 낫구요,
<Seony> 키보드는 최대한 낮은 키보드가 제일 나아요
<LYUSO_THINK3> 그나마 노트북을 사용하면 팜레스트에 손목이 통째로 올라가니까 그게 그나마 나은 것 같더라구요.
<Seony> 네
<LYUSO_THINK3> 버티컬 마우스라 으으으 요즘 버티컬 마우스는 한국 내에서 구하기도 힘들더라구요.
<ipeter> 와...근데 신입 나부랭이가 이런 키보드도 써도 되나요..;;;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK3> 뭐 편한 거 쓰는 데 그걸로 뭐라고하면 그 회사가 이상한거겠죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 글켔죠...
<ipeter> 아..열심히 코딩해서 다른 엔지니어들에게 손 안벌려야겠네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK3> ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<ipeter> 일하러 가보겠습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 수고하세요. =)
<Seony> 수고하세요
<ipeter> 있다가 시간나면 다시 말씀 나눠요~
<ipeter> 수고하세요~
<autowiz_> 으라차차차차
<MrsKwon> 우분투 커뮤니티 정기모임은 매월잇는건가요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<MrsKwon> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> MrsKwon, 님 혹시 우분투 유니티드 쓰시나요?
<MrsKwon> 아뇨전 놋북사양이 낮아서 루분투쓰는중이에요
<monos> 네 저는 유니티드 깔아서 쓰는데 옆에 독바 인지 이거를 맥켄토시 처럼 밑으로 오게 하고 싶은데 지금 검색해서 하고 있어요
<monos> 덕 런처 깔았는데 한글 다 깨지고 설정이 안되어서
<monos> 다른거 알아보고 있어요
<MrsKwon> 맥분툰가 그런것도잇지않나요
<monos> 맥분투는 못들어봤어요
<monos> 맥 처럼 꾸며서 쓰는 사람은 있는거 같았어요
<monos> 스샷에 보니  맥같이 쓰는 사람들 있었어요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-11
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 하이요
<monos> autowiz_, 님 혹시 우분투 유니티드 쓰시나요?
<autowiz_> 뭔지는 잘 모르고 그냥 쓰고 있는거 같습니다.
<monos> 네
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> autowiz_: 일어나세요
<autowiz_> 일어나 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 피터님 좀 늦었지만 생일 축하드려요
<autowiz_> 생일선물은 내년에 스패셜 생일빵으로 다가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아쉽게도
<ipeter> 제 생일은 10월달입니다.
<ipeter> 음력 9월 7일인데, 제가 음력체크를 않해서 그냥 양력 9월 7일처럼 홈피에 나온거예요.
<autowiz_> 어 패북에 뜨던데요?
<ipeter> autowiz_: ㅋㅋ 그리고 저 기계식 키보드 샀어요.
<ipeter> 허허허
<ipeter> 완전 좋습니다.
<autowiz_> 오오 드뎌 사셨군요
<ipeter> 넹넹~
<autowiz_> 좋으시겠습니다. 부럽부럽
<ipeter> 어제 용산가서 타건해보고 샀어요.
<autowiz_> 저는 그냥 팬타그라프 쓰는데 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 저같은 신입 나부랭이가 이런거 써도 되는지 양심의 가책이 드네요.
<ipeter> 허허허
<autowiz_> 가책이 안들게 빨리 스킬이고 직급이고 올라가시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 넹넹넹
<ipeter> 요즘 잘 지내시죠?
<ipeter> 그동안 너무 인사 못드린거 같네요.
<ipeter> =_=
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~ 추석연휴를 잘들 보내셨나요?
<samahui_WS> 전 귀족연휴로 길게~ 보내고 왔습니다만... 운전 8시간이나 한 일이 에러네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony, 님 유니티드로 큐브 성공했어요 다른배포판은 잘 안되던데 우분투 유니티드는 되었어요
<Work^Seony> 오~ 축하드립니다
<Work^Seony> 써보시니 어떠세요?
<monos> 그런데 그렇게 쓸모 있지가 않은거 같아요
<monos> 가상데스크탑 늘려서 돌려가면서 쓰긴하는데요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그쵸?
<monos> 그렇게 편리하고 좋은건 아니네요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 다들 한 번만 해보고 다 끄고 쓰죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> Work^Seony, 혹시 유니티드에 독바 이거 못없애죠?
<Work^Seony> 아마 못없앨걸요
<monos> 맥처럼 쓸려고 카이로독 깔았는데요 유니티드 기본 왼쪽 기본 독이 안 없어져요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.   저는 최대한 건드리지않고 기본만 써서 잘 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 숨기기해놓으세요
<monos> samahui_WS, 님 숨기기 옵션이 어디 있는지 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 오... 숨기기가 있었네요
<samahui_WS> 모양에 동작방식에서 숨기기 있죠
<samahui_WS> 자동숨기기 켜놓고 민감도를 극악으로 높여놓으면... ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_WS> 없는거와 같아요
<monos> 오 감사합니다.
<monos> 14.10 나올때 까지 유니티드 좀  쓸수 있겠어요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 진료실로 돌아왓습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> ALOHA!!
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 니하오마!!
<autowiz_> 곰방와~
<samahui_WS> 봉쥬르
<PotatoGim> 다문화...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 싸왔띠캄!!
<autowiz_> 뚜왔띠띠 뚜왔띠
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 사마휘님!
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 저 키보드 마침내 구매했습니다...!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 축하드립니다 ~
<bluedusk> -t-
<samahui_WS> 뭐로 구입하셨나요?
<bluedusk> 다들 키보드를 ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 마제스터치2 닌자 텐키리스요.
<autowiz_> 저는 요즘 마우스 하나도 못사가지고 흑흑
<samahui_WS> 닌자로 가셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 생각보다 750모델 오타가 많이나서...접었구요,
<ipeter> 600이랑 이녀석 비슷했는데 600은 키캡좀 바꿔야지 괜찮더라구요.. 2만원주고 키캡사느니 그냥 이놈으로 구매했습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 너무 비싸네요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> autowiz_: 자랑 그만하겠습니다.
<samahui_WS> 본인이 손에 맞고 맘에 들면 최고죠
<autowiz_> 아니에요 피터님 ... 키보드는 소중하니까 하나더 사셔야지요...
<autowiz_> 그러다가 질리시면 저 하나 주시면 됩니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 타건하고 사는게 맞는 말씀 같습니다..
<ipeter> autowiz_: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이미 파산입니다..ㅠ
<monos> 윈도우 xp랑 완전 비슷한 리눅스가 나왔네요 http://q4os.org/
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 패밀리가 늘었군요.ㅋㅋㅋ 근데 적축?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 적축입니다.
<samahui_WS> 백이나 적 사실줄 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 역시 타건해봐야 알겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter>  네네
<ipeter> 600 + 750 타건해보고...
<samahui_WS> 그냥 구입했으면 안맞으면 좀 쓰다가 방출하고 다시 영입... 이러다 무한 반복... 결국 여러대지름... 이런 방향으로 가버려요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 이녀석을 타건하는순간...
<ipeter> '이 놈을 사야해'
<razGon_MINILA> 적축좋죠..ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 생각이 들더군요...
<razGon_MINILA> 부들부들한 피부를 만지는 느낌?ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 역시 계정관리는 ldap이 좋긴 한데..
<bluedusk> zimbra에 있는 ldap은 끌어다 쓰기가 참 ㅈㄹ 맞군요.;
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 헉. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 이제 키캡놀이에 빠지시면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 키캡놀이 안하려고 이녀석 샀는걸요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 600은 키캡 안사면 타건느낌이 별로라서
<ipeter> 키캡사고 이러기 싫어서 그냥 마제2 산거예요...ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 오히려 저가 키보드에 관심이. 플런저방식.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 고놈도 키캡바꿔주면 나름의 재미와 이쁨을 얻을수 있습니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그...근데  키캡놀이라니...ㅠ(털썩)
<razGon_MINILA> 2-3만원짜리.ㅋ
<monos> 키캡에 이쁜 그림 로그나 애니매이션 같은거 따로 팔기도 하던데 너무 비싸요
<ipeter> 사실 사고 싶었는데 아니 그 플라스틱 조가리를 3~~4개를 만원에!!!
<samahui_WS> 리얼포스키캡 사다 붙여줘 보세요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 흐흡...
<samahui_WS> 농담이고
<samahui_WS> 맘족하며 잘쓰세요
<ipeter> 텐키리스 불편할까 걱정했는데, 괜찮네요.
<ipeter> 너무 편해요. 키패드 공간 없어지고 마우스 가까이 붙이니까요.
<samahui_WS> 엑셀작업같이 숫자입력 많은 일 아니면 편하죠
<samahui_WS> 무엇보다 공간 활용이 좋고 또 말씀하셨듯이 마우스 가까운게 참 편안하죠
<samahui_WS> 좀 쓰시다가 무접점 만져보시면 딱 빠지실 거예요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 사마휘님을 잠시 멀리해야겠어요..(오열)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 지름이야말로 마음의 평온을 가져옵니다~~~
<ipeter> 크헉...
<razGon_MINILA> 특수키도 지금은 익숙해져서 나름 괜찮아요.
<ipeter> 키보드사고 돌아오는 지하철 내에서 마음이 많이 불편했는걸요..
<razGon_MINILA> 공간을 벌고. 텍스트난 문서 작성시 편해요.ㅋ
<ipeter> 키보드에 이렇게 많이 투자해도 되나 싶었는데..
<razGon_MINILA> 헉ㄱ..ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 쓰면서 너무 좋으니까 그런 짐이 점점 엷어지더라구요..
<razGon_MINILA> 전자기기의 명품은 명품인 이유가 있어요ㅕ
<samahui_WS> 전자기기는 사서 쓰고 망가지면 또사고... 모셔두면 똥입니다~!!!
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 좋긴 좋네요..
<samahui_WS> 고로 팍팍 써주고 또 지르세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 넹넹...
<ipeter> 지당하신 말씀입니다..
<ipeter> 어제 느끼는건데
<ipeter> 참 세상에 영역별로 재미있는데가 많아요.
<ipeter> 어제 오디오에관한 지식이 필요해서 이리저리 돌아다니고 알아봤더니
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오디오 기기 동호회페이지 가서 글 읽어보고
<ipeter> 알아보니
<ipeter> 완전 신세계더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 컴퓨터는 사면 풀로 질러야 합니다. ㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 오디오에 손대시면... 키보드따위 껌값으로 느낄만큼 깨지실건데요
<ipeter> 무슨말인지 하나도 못알아듣고..
<razGon_MINILA> 오디오는 제발...
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 건들면 안되요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 제발...
<ipeter> 넹넹...ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 안되요...
<samahui_WS> 오디오와 카메라 자동차에 빠지면... 답이 없어요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 카메라는 대학교때 잠시 맛만..들였었죠.
<ipeter> 근데 카메라는 요즘 다시 구매하고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 옛날 생각도 많이나고..
<samahui_WS> 저 대학때 카메라는 디카보다는 필카였던지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 아이폰으로는 약간 부족한데, 들고 다니는게 거추장스러워서 고민을....그건 거짓말이고
<ipeter> 여친이 없어서 사야하나 말아야하나 고민입니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<samahui_WS> 엘쥐 폰 사세요
<ipeter> 메모해놓겠습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 엘쥐 폰 폰카성능은 정말 미러리스급은 나오는거 같던데요
<samahui_WS> 헬쥐 싫어라하는데 폰카 성능은 좋더군요
<ipeter> 소니 엑페도 엄청나다고 하네요.
<samahui_WS> 물론 최신폰입니다  ㅋ
<ipeter> G3사고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 근데 아이폰 6가 나와버리네요..
<samahui_WS> 이번 아이폰은 기계적 혁신은 좀 덜하고 모양도 점 왠지 예전 모습이 더 이뻐보여서 패스할라고요
<ipeter> 저도 동의요..
<ipeter> 근데 왓치는 정말 디자인이 호불호가 갈리는거 같아요.
<samahui_WS> 열심히 기다렸는데 아쉬워요
<ipeter> 전 맘에 안.들.어.요.
<samahui_WS> 전 스마트와치 자체가 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전 둘다 살거에요
<ipeter> 거의 앱등이 수준이지만, 왓치 디자인은 정말 별로인거 같아요..
<ipeter> 근데 왓치는 살꺼같긴 하네요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 시계 차는거 싫어해서 좋은 시계있어도 안차는디 췻.!
<Work^Seony> 시계는 나올려면 멀었으니, 폰부터 바꿔야겠군요
<samahui_WS> 폰 바꾸실라고요?
<Work^Seony> 나왔으니 바꿔야죠
<samahui_WS> 6? 아니면 6플러스?
<Work^Seony> 6+는 너무 크지않을까 싶어요
<ipeter> 흐읍...
<Work^Seony> 애플 스토어 가서 보고 결정해야죠
<ipeter> 한국은 단통법 10월에 시행되서 폰가격 아주 비쌀듯 하네요.
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 맥북에어 레티나는 왜 안나오는거냐!!!
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 여기서는 많이는 안비싸니...
<bluedusk> 나쁜 애플.ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 성능 비슷한데 저렴한 저가 중국폰에 밀리면서 아직도 폰가격 잡을 생각을 않다니...
<Work^Seony> 6 사고, 5s는 고가에 팔아넘겨야죠 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 지금 5 쓰고 잇는데 그냥 쓰는데까지 써볼라구요..
<samahui_WS> 기기값자체를 높여팔고 차액으로 지원금 주는척 약정노예나 만들다 요즘 직구 들어오기 시작하니 뭔가 대책이라도 나올줄알았더니 변함없군요
<samahui_WS> 전 요즘 겔노트4인가가 눈에 띄더군요
<samahui_WS> 겔노트 신형중에서 사이드뷰 있는놈이요
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 저는 안드로이드 태블릿은 써본적이 없네요.
<samahui_WS> 겔노트엣지군요
<ipeter> 흠....
<samahui_WS> 안드로이드 태블릿은 게임할때 유용하죠 ㅎ ㅎ
<ipeter> 저도 그러고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 5s 팔고 6로 넘어가고싶어요.
<ipeter> 이제 한 9달 되었네요.
<samahui_WS> 전 이번에 정말 애플로 넘어가려고 작심하고 있었는데 왠지 디자인이 맘에 안들어서 보류중이예요
<samahui_WS> 시중에 나오고 모양 직접 보고 결정해야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 애플 신제품 발표직후 주가가 엄청 올랐다더라구요
<ipeter> 그래도 폰 디자인은 괜찮은거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 전 디자인이나 하드웨어 스펙은 아무래도 상관없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 크기도 전 작은게 좋은데 요즘은 큰게 대세긴 대세인가봐요 다 크게 나오니
<Work^Seony> 원하는거 작동만 잘되면 오케.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 어떤 기능을 원하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드 써볼 때 당시, 잘 되야하는게 잘 안되서 실망이 컸거든요...
<Work^Seony> 특별한 기능은 아니구요, 원하지 않는 앱 삭제하고
<Work^Seony> 잠 자는 사이에 배터리 방전만 안되면 될거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저는 구글서비스를 많이 이용하는데...캘린더 연동이 좀 잘 안되는것같아 구글로 갈까도 생각중이고..
<Work^Seony> 음... 제 아이폰은 구글 캘린더 잘 나오던데요..
<ipeter> 근데 아이튠즈에서 음악을 워낙 많이 사서 좀 아깝네요..
<ipeter> 근가요..?
<Work^Seony> 네 저는 잘 나와요
<ipeter> 잘 나오긴 하는데 제가 입력을 한게 구글 캘린더에 업뎃이 안되서요.
<ipeter> 푸쉬 알림은 저도 잘 와요.
<Work^Seony> 캘린더를 맞게 고르신거 맞아요?
<samahui_WS> 이기회에 화웨이인가 고놈으로 갔다올까 싶기도해요. 하나사서 쓰다 버려도 부담없는 가격인지라... 그리고 다음 세대폰을 노리는거죠
<Work^Seony> 스케쥴 생성할 때 캘린더를 맞게 골라야 구글캘린더로 올라가죠..
<ipeter> 근데 제가 캘린더를 입력하면 구글에 업뎃이 안되는거 같은데 아무래도 캘린더 선택을 잘 못한거 같습니다.
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 차라리 G3 어떠하신가요?
<samahui_WS> 겔4 아직 쓸만하기는 한데 점점 지랄맞은 통신사 프로그램들과 기본 프로그램들에게 질려가고 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 사용법을 잘 익히셔야할듯... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> G3 살꺼면 노트로 갔죠
<samahui_WS> 전 안드로1 이전까지 헬쥐 폰만 쓰면 꼭 사고나요
<samahui_WS> 폰이 고장도 잘나고 오류나고 깨지는건 기본이고 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 한번 더 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 유일하게 괜찮았던게 초기 안드로이드폰인 안드로원이였는데 이건 너무 늦게 나와서 사양이 너무 딸려 오래 못썼죠
<samahui_WS> 그리고 헬쥐와는 빠이빠이~
<samahui_WS> 마눌님 G패드8.0 사주면서 최근에 접해보니 요즘은 괜찮으거 같은데... 왠지모르게 헬쥐는 소프트웨어적으로 부족한 느낌이 강해요
<ipeter> 아. 어제 알게되었는데
<ipeter> HP가 콜래보를 비츠와 많이 하던데요?
<ipeter> 사마휘님  G패드 말씀듣고 생각이 나네요.
<Work^Seony> 콜래보는 뭐에요?
<ipeter> 그냥 함께 작업해서
<ipeter> 물건을 내놓는걸 그렇게 말하는거 같아요.
<samahui_WS> 노트북에 자주 들어가긴하죠
<ipeter> 줄여서요
<ipeter> 콜래보레이션
<Work^Seony> 아.. 협업이란 뜻이군요
<Work^Seony> 새로나온 콩글리쉬인가보네요
<samahui_WS> HP가 쓸대없이 화면은 저해상도인데 사운드만 좋은 노트북들 잘만들죠
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 아예 비츠 에디션이 따로 나와요.
<samahui_WS> 전 별로 안좋아해요. 노트북은 모니터 해상도와 키보드 키감이 좋은놈이 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 애플이 비츠 인수하지 않았나요?
<ipeter> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1097074666&NaPm=ct=hzxibwsg|ci=d7ad39b4d1000de954bd395f03134eb1347dcbb1|tr=sl|sn=17703|hk=97155119a961446b2b2cce31aa8069329deb3a13
<samahui_WS> 한떄 파빌리온인가 라인업에 쭈욱 들어갔었을거예요
<ipeter> 네. 저도 그렇게 알고 있습니다.
<samahui_WS> 근데 그다지 부각되는 모델들이 아니였죠
<ipeter> 네네. 스피커 비츠 많이 들어갔어요..
<ipeter> 제가 hp를 워낙 사랑해서요..
<ipeter> 지금까지 거의 hp 만 구매한듯 싶네요.
<samahui_WS> HP는 비지니스 모델아니면 그다지 쓸만하다 못해주겠어서...
<samahui_WS> 엘리트북이나 프로북은 쓸만한데 그 외 모델은 약간식 사양미달이 보여서요
<ipeter> +_+b
<samahui_WS> 동급 가격대비 해상도가 과하게 낮다거나 그래픽사양이 낮다거나 그런 모델들이 많죠
<samahui_WS> 그에 비해서 비지니스 모델은 튼튼함과 성능 선택의 폭이 넓어서 자주 썼죠
<ipeter> 그나마 가격이 착해서 그냥 제수준의 성능 놋북은 hp를 구매하는거 같아요.
<samahui_WS> 지금도 들고다니는놈은 엘리트북 12인치거든요
<ipeter> hp 슬레이트 비츠 에디션도 있더군요..
<samahui_WS> 예전 델웍스 오기전 모델이 엘리트북 8560W라는 모델이였는데 정말 마음에 들었었는데... 키보드가 너무나도 불편하다 못해 오래치면 손바닦이 아픈관계로 방출해 버렸었죠
<samahui_WS> 키보드가 정말 푸석푸석 했어요
<samahui_WS> 다만 아무렇게나 넣고 다녀도 안전! 하던 튼튼함은 좀 그립네요
<ipeter> 음...
<samahui_WS> 정말 장거리 여행시 깔고 앉거나 베고 누워있어도 아무 문제 없던 튼튼함은 100점이상이였어요
<ipeter> 웍스는 델이나 hp가 좋은가보군요..!
<ipeter> 감기걸려서 잠이 쏟아지네요.
<samahui_WS> 성능이나 사용편의성을 보면 델이 조금 앞서고 튼튼함으로 가면 HP가 앞서요
<ipeter> 밥은 패스하고 그냥 푹 고꾸라져 잘것같습니다..
<ipeter> 튼튼함이 많이 요구되나요..?
<ipeter> 전 보통 직장에 두고쓰는 편이라서요..
<samahui_WS> 요즘 일본에서는 점심시간에 잠자는걸 지향한다더군요
<samahui_WS> 웤스 쓰는 사람들이 보통 3D디자인등 많이 쓰는데 이런일 하는 토목공사장등에서 쓸때를 대비하는거죠
<samahui_WS> 웤스 용도를 보면 튼튼함도 들어가야죠
<samahui_WS> 델껏도 튼튼하긴 해요
<samahui_WS> 비교했을때 HP가 더 튼튼하게 만들어놨다는거죠
<ipeter> 읍..
<ipeter> 저 잠자러 잠시 떠날께요.
<ipeter> 사실 감기걸려서 너무 졸리네요..
<samahui_WS> 잘다녀오세요
<samahui_WS> 전 밥먹고 오겠습니다
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드세요
<ipeter> 어제도 새벽 3시에 잠들어서 죽겠네요.
<ipeter> 점심 맛있게 드세요..!
<autowiz_> 왜 그렇게 늦게 주무셨어요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 밥묵고 왔습니다
<samahui_WS> 명절때 장거리 이동도 아닌걸 장시간 이동했더니 여기저기 뼈마디가 쑤시는군요
<samahui_WS> 추석 당일날 올라오다가 8시간가까이 운전한 이후로 손목 어깨가 결리는군요
<Seony> 고생 많으시네요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 길게~ 쉬어서 남들보다는 났죠
<samahui_WS> 집에 가셨군요 ㅜㅜ 부러워요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어서 넘어오셔야죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 넘어가고 싶어요 마음만은 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 넘어가고 싶지만 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 운전 습관을 잘 들여야되는데 왼손으로 운전하고 오른손으론 기어 바꾸던 습관에 오토몰면서도 왼손으로만 운전했더니 왼손목만 터널증후군왔어요
<autowiz_> 저도 한손으로 운전하는게 습관이 되서
<samahui_WS> 왼손목 왼쪽어깨 그리고 오른쪽 발목이 뻐근해요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 요즘 고칠려고 계속 노력중입니다.
<Seony> 저는 운전을 일주일에 하루 밖에 안하다보니, 그나마 하던 운전도 까먹게 생겼어요..
<autowiz_> 오른손은 기어가 아니라 옆사람 손을 잡아야 하는건데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 스틱몰다 오토몰면 처음에 가장 위험한게 브레이크에 나도모르게 크런치 밟듯 왼발을 올린다는...
<samahui_WS> 오른손은 옆사람 손이나 무릎에... 에헴 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 스틱도 나쁘진 않은데, 길 밀려서 가다서다하면 왼발이 너무 힘들죠...
<samahui_WS> 스틱이 나쁘지 않은게 아니라 스틱이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 고개길만 안나오면 그냥 3단놓고 쭈욱 달리는 겁니다
<samahui_WS> 근디 오토도 정차시 N으로 기어를 빼놔야 기름을 덜먹는단 소리에 그리 운전하는데 이게 자꾸 까먹고 그냥 갈라고해요
<samahui_WS> 내리막에서 나도모르게 기어 안넣고 그대로 브레이크만 떘다가 큰일날뻔했었죠
<ipeter> 휴...이제 일어났습니다.. =_=
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게 하셨습니까..?
<samahui_WS> 푸욱 쉬셨군요
<ipeter> 오후에도 화이팅 하셔요..!
<samahui_WS> 네 맛나게 먹고 후식으로 빵도 먹고 왔스빈다
<ipeter> autowiz_: 이것저것 하다보니 좀 늦었어요..!
<samahui_WS> 왔습니다
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 잠만 퍼져 잤습니다..ㅠ 빙글빙글 도네요..
<samahui_WS> 전 그렇게 자는 쪽잠이 왠지모르게 좋던데요
<samahui_WS> 잠깐 눈붙이고일어나면 정말 개운하자나요
<samahui_WS> 잠시 엎어져 있어볼까 생각중입니다
<samahui_WS> 먹고 자야 잠도 잘오죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 요몇일 잠을 잘 못자서
<autowiz_> 어제는 11시부터 06시 까지 무려 7시간이나 자버렸어요
<ipeter> 다들 고생하시는군요..ㅠ
<autowiz_> 덕분에 오늘또 일 밀려있어서 깨지고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 그래도 내일까지만 일하면 주말이네요 이히히
<samahui_WS> 이번 추석은 대체휴일있어서 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 하루 출근하고 다시 금요일 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그럼 다시 주말이라 즐겁군요
<ipeter> 전 어제 대체공휴일인줄 모르고 출근했어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 사실 지난 토요일부터 상황대기한다고 출장가서 거기 사이트 출근했었어요.
<ipeter> 사무실에 저랑 다른 직원 둘이서 근무하다가
<ipeter> 키보드 잠시 문연다고 그래서 타건해보고 구매한 후 도로 돌아와서 일하다가 퇴근했습니다.
<autowiz_> 피터님 키보드 얼마 들어갔어요?
<ipeter> 노는날인데 일찍 출근한게 너무 아까워서 그냥 일하고 휴일근무수당 청구하려구요.
<ipeter> 16만 5천원이요.
<autowiz_> 음... 부럽습니다.
<autowiz_> 2~3만원짜리 보다 좋긴 좋죠? 그죠? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 조금 나아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오래쓸 요량으로 샀지만, 2~3만원짜리도 오래쓸 수 있다고 생각합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 다른건 몰라도 직접적으로 느끼고 만지는 부분은 투자할만하다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz_> 아 보통 키보드 몇년씩 쓰시나요?
<samahui_WS> 그래서 전 컴퓨터 성능은 필요한만큼 맞추지만 모니터와 키보드는 항상 좋은놈으로다가 구입하죠
<Seony>  오바마가 오늘 시리아 공습을 선포했다는데, 이거 9/10 3차대전 음모론 사실 아닌가 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 저도 뭐 고장나거나 pc 새로 사면서 같이 사는경우 말고는 잘 안사는거 같긴 한데 말이지요.
<samahui_WS> 기계식 쓰세요. 반영구적으로 써요
<samahui_WS> 시리아 공습때문에 난리군요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 국내는 연휴끝나자마자 물가인상 질러대는 정부에 열불나서 난립니다
<samahui_WS> 단배값 결국 금연이 아니라 간접세 증세를 위한거라 지들이 밝힌꼴났고
<samahui_WS> 거기다 이것저것 세금 오르는 소리가 들리더군요
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<samahui_WS> 아주 부자들은 놔두고 서민 주머니 털기만 열을 올리네요
<autowiz_> 좀 한참 걸리겠지만 , 미국 다음 흑인 대통령과 , 한국 다음 여성 대통령 중에
<autowiz_> 누가 먼저 될지 갑자기 궁금해집니다.
<samahui_WS> 한국은 여성대통령 안뽑지 않을까요?
<autowiz_> 부자들은 돈이 많아서 잘못털면 다칠까봐 그런가 보죠 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 다만 지금 남아보다 여아가 많다니 그들이 성인이 되었을때 다시 여성대톨열이 나올지도...
<samahui_WS> 부자들은 돈이 많아서 못걸들기보다 정치하는것들이 부자들이니 스스로 보호하는걸지도...
<ipeter> 어휴..흡연하시는분들 부담 많이 되실듯 하네요.
<samahui_WS> 흡연을 안해서 다행이라 생각중입니다
<ipeter> 도대체 왜 갑자기...뭐.. 명목은 좋네요.
<ipeter> 건강보호를 위해서..
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 닌자는 유선이죠? 어디서 주문하셨어요?
<samahui_WS> 건강보호를 위하는건데 다 세금만 올렸죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_MINILA> iomania에서 주문하니깐. 키캡 몇개 주던데요. 싸구려 키캡이긴 하지만요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 방향키와 이스케이프키. 붉은 것으로.
<samahui_WS> ESC붉은건 달아놓으면 보기는 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 포인트 역할을 해주죠
<autowiz_> 아 노트북 키보드가 3년쯤 됐더니 반질반질해진 키가 몇개있어서 보기 싫네요
<autowiz_> 갈려면 전부 갈아야 하나 싶기도 하고 고민입니다.
<samahui_WS> 노트북 키캡 무각으로 도색을...
<Seony> 전 ESC자리에 Vim 넣었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 빼서 도색해버리세요
<ipeter> 닌자 유선입니다.
<samahui_WS> 콤프레셔만 있으면 가능합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 피씨기어라는 용산에서 유명한 가게입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 블루투스 적축요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 피시기어 유명하군요.ㅎ
<ipeter> 전 이스케이프키 하나 빨간것 주었습니다..
<ipeter> 전 유선 텐키리스 적축입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ 그건 줘야 한다는.
<razGon_MINILA> 필코것이 그러니 뭔가 있어보이더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 블루투스는 인기가 별루 없어서 떨이 처치 한거 같은 느낌이더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그래도 저에게는 좋습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 나중에 맥북나오면 붙여야지요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 울 사무실 후임 하나는 불 들어오는거 샀던데요 ㅎㅎ 모델명은 잘 모르겠구요
<ipeter> 음...전 그냥 일단 esc키 조용히 모셔두고 있습니다..ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 바꾸세요.
<samahui_WS> 불들어오는놈들이 키캡이 얇거나 혹은 불들어오는 부분땜시 키감에 약간 변화가 있는편이라 키감생각하면 피하는게 좋죠
<samahui_WS> 이쁘기는 합니다
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 처음부터 뺴놓았ㄲ씁니다.
<samahui_WS> 저도 청축은 불들어오는 놈 있지만요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 어짜피 ESC는 안쓰고요. 방향키는 키감 그리중요하지 않아서요
<autowiz_> 불도 on / off 딱 끊어지는게 아니라 서서히 약해지는거라서 연속 타이핑하고
<autowiz_> 순서대로 불빛약해지는거 보고 있으니 부럽긴 하더라는 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 불들어오는 것도 저도 있어요. 흑축. tesro m7
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 네네. 시도해볼께요
<samahui_WS> 저랑 같은거네요
<samahui_WS> 전 테사로 M7 LED 청축있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 선물받은거라 쓰긴 하는데 솔직히 키감은 청축중 중간정도에 위치하는 모델입니다
<samahui_WS> 그래도 시끄럽게 두드리고 싶을때는 나쁘지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 뭐 시끄럽게 두드리는건 해피나 FC660C로도 충분히 하지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그래도 청축 못따라가죠 찰칵찰칵!
<samahui_WS> 모델M만 못해도 꽤 시끄럽죠
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 흑축으로 하면 나름 키압이 잇어서 괜찮아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 게임을 많이 하므로.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 업무용은 키압이 낮아야 될거 같아서 적축으로 했습ㄴ디ㅏ.
<samahui_WS> 게임할때는 정말 클릭보다는 넌클릭이 났겠군요
<razGon_MINILA> 원래는 레오폴드 하려고 했는데. 그건좀...
<samahui_WS> 적축 좋쵸
<Seony> 프로게이머들이 흑축을 선호하는 이유가 있죠
<samahui_WS> 찰지면서도 가벼워서 스르륵 눌리고
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 요즘 프런저 키보드가 일반형으로 흑축을 대용한다고 하더군요.
<samahui_WS> 딱 무접점에서 사각이는 느낌 빼면 적축느낌이죠
<razGon_MINILA> 소음은 갈축에 가깝다고 하더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> g키보드인가 그런놈으로요
<Seony> 아몬드&잣두유 라는 음료가 세일을 하길래 사왔는데... 맛이 예상하는 맛이네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1984919&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1005&cate4=0
<razGon_MINILA> 이런게 노려지네요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ 이건.. 호두맛아이스크림맛/.
<razGon_MINILA> 키보드 콜렉터 되면 안되는데..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 우리 애들에게 자판 치는 것이 소리가 나면 좋은데. 기계식은 비싸고 소리가 좀나는 놈은 이런게 괜찮을까 생각되서ㅓ요
<razGon_MINILA> 단. 텐키로 하는 이유는 애들 들기 편하라고요.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 애들에게 해피를 안겨주는겁니다
<samahui_WS> 조기교육
<razGon_MINILA> 넘 비싸요.
<samahui_WS> 의사 선상님께서 그정도는 자식에게 투자하셔야죠 !!!
<razGon_MINILA> 애들에게 자전거 알려줄떄 비싼거가 아니라 적절한 입문용으로 줘야죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 헉...
<razGon_MINILA> 그거 말고도 많습니다.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 애들에게 자전거를 알려줄때는... 암스트롱을 불러다 가르쳐야..
<samahui_WS> 억수로~ 좋은겁니다
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 아이가 기계에 관심있으면 코딩 과외좀 해주고 싶습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 초등저학년떄.
<razGon_MINILA> 학원가지말고 이런거.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 억수르도 아니고.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 제가 프로그램 처음 접한게 국민학생때였는데
<samahui_WS> 솔직히 그떄는 영어 과외를 해주는게 났습니다 영어 가르쳐놓고 컴을 배우면 좀 더 쉬워요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 전 하나도 몰라서 다 외우면서 힘들게 배웠습니다
<samahui_WS> 영어 수학을 잘 가르쳐놓고 그대로 프로그래밍을 가르치면 효과적이죠... 다만 영어수학을 잘하면 프로그램보다 다른 돈버는 직업이 많다는게 우리나라의 현실인지라 프로그래밍을 안배울지도...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 담배값과 세금만 오른게 아니라 키보드도 올랐군요
<samahui_WS> 무접점 새로 나온거 있나 보려고 가격확인해봤더니 무접점 가격인 1~2만원 정도 다 올라있군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 세상은 풍요로워졌는데 왜 가격은 오르는지...
<Seony> 제가 늘 궁금해하는 것이죠..
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> fc600c의 경우 처음 나와서 19만원선 그러다 새로 인쇄바뀌고 색좀 바뀌고 나온게 21만원선 그런데 추석이후 봤더니 지금은 22만9천원 결국 23만원
<autowiz_> 풍요 안풍요의 문제가 아니라 , 가치와 비율에 대한 거지요.
<samahui_WS> 이제 추천 해주지 말아야겠군요.
<samahui_WS> 23만원이면 해피해킹프로2 직구가 비슷하게 가는데요
<Seony> 키보드 하나에 중고급 그래픽카드나 씨퓨 하나 값이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 근데 마우스 키보드 의자는 정말 좋은거 써야 된다고 전 생각합니다. ㅇ_ㅇ;
<samahui_WS> 해피해킹프로2 직구하면 26만원선 들어요 별차이 없으면 솔직히 해피가죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 의자까지는 동의하는데, 마우스/키보드는 "정말" 좋은 것까지는 필요없다고 생각해요
<samahui_WS> 마우스는 몰라도 키보드는 정말은 아니여도 좋은거 써줘야죠
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kth> 안녕하세요 ^________^
<samahui_WS> 일하는 능률이 달라요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 아 결국 점심을 못먹었네요.
<autowiz_> 이제와서 먹기도 좀 그렇고
<Seony> 팔에 통증 생긴지 오래되다보니까, 별의별걸 다 써봤는데요, 키보드는 높이가 낮으면 낮을 수록 좋더라구요.
<Markers> 간단하게라도 드시는게 ‘'/
<Seony> 그래서 애플 알루미늄 키보드!
<samahui_WS> 팔목에 받침대를 대는 방법도 있어요
<Markers> 참 seony님 생신 축하드려요.
<kth> 키보드/마우스 오래많이지면... 오른팔목 나갑니다. 실제로 프로게이머들의 직업병임.. ^^
<Seony> 감사합니다.  여기 날짜로는 아직 내일이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 손목 안좋았었는데 책상을 낮추고 의자를 높이니까 괜찮더군요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아하.
<Markers> 지금 새벽 아니신가요? 아직 저녘이신가?
<samahui_WS> 다시한번 말씀드리지만 하와이는 5시간 더한후 하루 뺴면 됩니다
<Seony> 제가 오래 앉아보니까 가장 이상적인 자세가, 팔꿈치가 옆구리에 붙은 상태에서 책상에 닿아야하더라구요
<samahui_WS> 어깨가 편하죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래야 전체적으로 편해요
<samahui_WS> 네가 그래서 의자 높이고 책상 적당한 높이에 키보드는 팔이 자연스레 뻗어나가는 정도에 놓고 쓰죠
<Seony> 팔꿈치가 책상에 안닿으면 손목에 무리가 가더라구요
<samahui_WS> 팔둑을 굵게 만들어서 손이 자연스래 뜨도로 만드는 방법도... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 혹시 애자일 개발 방법 쓰시는분 계세요?
<Markers> 아니면 경험이라도 ‘ㅅ’/
<PotatoGim> 키보드 이야기만 나오면 제가 할 말이...
<PotatoGim> http://www.potatogim.net/wiki/%EC%9C%84%ED%82%A4%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8:2014/02/12_Truly_Ergonomic_Keyboard_207
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> truergonomic인가하는..
<Seony> 아 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 높낮이를 맞추는 방법도 있죠.
<PotatoGim> 정말 신세계에요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 적응 단계만 지나면 손목과 팔은 정말 편합니다.
<samahui_WS> 볼때마다 느끼지만 이놈쓰려면 책상폭이 깊어야 겠어요
<kth> 헐. 각이라고 하나요? 글자가 하나도 없네요..
<Markers> 저거 왼쪽에 있는거 화살표 방향키인가요 -_-;
<samahui_WS> 저도 무각쓰는데 익히면 필요없죠
<PotatoGim> 유각도 있는데 저는 세벌식을 써서 각이 의미가 없더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 왼쪽은 기본적으로 pgup, down, home, end
<samahui_WS> 깔끔해보여서 전 무각이나 영각을 주로 구매하죠
<PotatoGim> 인데 모든 키는 매핑이 가능합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 가운데 5개는 머에 쓰는지 궁금하네요
<PotatoGim> 팜레는 분리도 가능하구요.
<Markers> 근데 이런 키보드도 있군요. 첨보네요
<PotatoGim> 맨 위에서부터 win, del, tab, backspace, enter로 쓰고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 팜레스트 불리하면 그닥 특징이자 장점인 편안한 타이핑과 멀어질거 같은데요
<Markers> 좀 불편해보이는데 =ㅁ=
<PotatoGim> 사실 편한 제일 큰 이유가
<samahui_WS> 손에 익으면 해피해킹프로가 최곱니당!!!!
<kth> 세벌식 쓰시는분도 있구나... 신기하네...
<PotatoGim> V자로 벌어져있는 것 때문이라..
<samahui_WS> 최소한의 움직임으로 다할 수 있다는...
<Seony> PotatoGim: 키보드 각도가 약간 벌어져있어서 손목에는 좋아보여요
<Seony> 세벌식 정말 연습해보고 싶었는데..
<Seony> 세벌식 배웠으면 아마 직업이 바뀌었을지도 몰라요
<PotatoGim> Seony: 예 ㅎㅎ 그거 때문에 인체공학류를 찾으시는 분들에게 이 녀석을 강력하게...
<kth> http://gigglehd.com/zbxe/11555717  <=== 작업용으론 이런게 편하지 않나요??
<Seony> PotatoGim: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/10%EB%85%84-%EC%A0%84-%ED%83%80%EC%9E%90%EC%86%8D%EB%8F%84-%EA%B0%B1%EC%8B%A0
<Seony> PotatoGim: 이쯤 되는 사람이 세벌식 배웠으면 정말 직업이 바뀌지 않았을까요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<kth> 오오
<PotatoGim> 속기사로 제 2의 인생을..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kth> 960타.....
<Seony> 군대에서 3벌식 연습했으면, 아마 진짜로 제대하고 속기사 하지않았을까 싶어요
<Markers> Seony님 지금 컴터에 쓰는 os가 우분투이신가요?
<ipeter> 와...오후에 정신없는 폭풍근무네요
<ipeter> 나중에 뵙겠습니다.
<Seony> Markers: 집에서는 맥, 사무실에서는 우분투에요
<Markers> 보통 업무때 무슨 툴을 쓰시는지??
<Seony> 보통 업무때요?
<Seony> 보통 업무면 터미널이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> vi
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 터미널+vi+irc요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 외근이 있어서 이만 나가볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그걸로 다 되시는군요 -ㅁ-
<Seony> 터미널이랑 웹브라우저 없으면 일 못합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 하루 마무리 잘하세요 ^^
<Markers> 문서 작업 같은건 안하시나영 ㅋ
<Seony> 다 되는건 아니구요,
<Markers> 안녕히 가세요.
<Seony> 무슨 일을 하느냐에 따라 다르겠죠
<PotatoGim> samahui_WS: 오늘도 파이팅하시길~
<Seony> 수고하세요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 속기사네요.ㅋ
<Seony> LDAP 관련 일 할때는 아파치 디렉토리 스튜디오 쓰고,
<Seony> 디비 작업할 때는 mysql 관련툴 쓰고 그러는거죠
<Seony> 인증서 관리할 때는 xca 쓰고..
<PotatoGim> 아.. 요새는 아파치 디렉토리 스튜디오 많이들 쓰시네요..
<Seony> 그래도 그게 제일 낫지않아요?
<PotatoGim> 사실 마땅한게 없죠..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<PotatoGim> 로그가 조금 난해할 때가 많아서..
<Seony> 관리자용 말고 직원용으로 LAMpro라는 웹용 LDAP이 있는데요,
<Seony> 그것도 나름 괜찮아요
<Markers> 아파치 디렉토리 스튜디오는 또 머죠?ㅋ
<Seony> 사무실에 감시카메라 달아놨는데, 왜 아무도 없는 사무실에서 왜 자꾸 사진이 찍혀서 올까요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오.. phpldapadmin 말고는 웹용 다른게 있는지도 모르다보니;
<Seony> Markers: LDAP 다루는 사람만 알죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> PotatoGim, 오픈소스인데 링크 드릴까요?
<PotatoGim> 네!
<PotatoGim> pro인데도 오픈소스인가보네요; 이름에서는 유료삘이...
<Seony> 저희는 LDAP이 핵심서비스 중 하나라서, 오픈소스에 유료지원 받아서 써요
<Seony> https://www.ldap-account-manager.org/lamcms/lamPro
<Seony> 저 페이지 들어가시면 저희 로고가 딱~! 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 세번째 링크가 딱..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네.  근데 포르쉐도 이걸 쓰는지는 몰랐네요
<PotatoGim> 돈도 많을텐데 어디에 쓰는지 궁금하네요;;
<Seony> 제 예전 매니저가 해준 얘기인데, 통신사들이 거의 대부분 LDAP으로 관리한다네요.
<Markers> 근데 무슨 일을 하시길래 ‘ㅅ’….ldap 개발이라고 해야되나요? 따로 하시고 계시는거죵?
<Seony> 생각해보니까, 디비보다 LDAP이 훨씬 나은거 같아요
<Seony> Markers: 아뇨 개발은 아니고 관리해요
<Seony> Markers: 제가 무슨 일 하는지 수십번도 더 얘기한거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 전에 관공서엿던가 -_-; 거기서 일하신다고 하셧던거 같앗는데
<Markers> 정확히 무슨 일 한다고는 말씀 안하셧던듯 ㅋ
<Seony> 오늘 얘기하면, 다음에 오실 때 까먹으시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 덜덜 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 페북 제 페이지에 가시면 잘 나와있어요
<Seony> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/seowon-jung/48/69/b04
<Markers> 자격증도 갖고 계시네
<Seony> 뭐, 기초 자격증이에요
<Markers> Dean’s List laureate 이건 머예요?
<Markers> 머징?
<Seony> 음... 그러니까, 학장 리스트 라고 해야하나...
<Seony> 성적이 일정 이상인 사람들만 뽑아서 따로 리스트에 올라오는데,
<Seony> 보통 Dean's List라고 불러요
<Seony> Dean이 학장 맞죠?
<Markers> 전 영어를 잘 몰라서 ‘ㅅ';;;
<Seony> 학장인가... 학과장인가...
<Markers> 우리나라식으로는 그냥 최우수 장학생 이런 느낌인가요?ㅋ
<Markers> Upsilon Pi Epsilon 이건 무슨 경시대회 나가서 받으신건가요 모르는게 꽤 많네;
<Seony> http://mentor.heykorean.com/01_QA/View.aspx?fSeq=131668&fCatSeq=01020202
<Seony> 여기 뜻이 나와있네요
<Seony> Upsilon Pi Epsilon은, 한국에는 Honor Societies 없나요?
<Seony> ACM이라고 들어보셨어요?
<Markers> 넴 검색은 해보니깐 단체 이름이라고는 나오는데 -_-;
<Seony> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM
<Seony> 여기에서 주관하는 Honor Societiy에요
<Seony> 한국 대학에도 Honor Societies 있을텐데
<Markers> 저희학교는 아닌가보군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 정식 대학이면 다 있을 거에요
<Seony> 저게 미국 Honor society가 아니라 국제 honor society거든요
<Markers> 경력이 화려하신거 같다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여기 설명 나와있네요
<Seony> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%95%84%EB%84%88_%EC%86%8C%EC%82%AC%EC%9D%B4%EC%96%B4%ED%8B%B0
<Seony> 화려하진 않구요, 초반에 성적이 좀 좋았더니 여기저기 자격이 되더라구요.  되는대로 막 신청했죠..
<Markers> 저것도 다 신청해야 받는거예요?
<Markers> =ㅁ=;
<Markers> 그냥 주는게 아니군요;
<Seony> 일정 성적이 되면 신청을 해서 심사를 받아야죠
<Markers> 군대 전역에 새마을금고 매니저라닝 =_=;
<Markers> 덜덜..
<Seony> 왜요?  군대는 다 갔다오잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 직책은, 마땅히 적을게 없어서 걍 매니저라고 적었어요.  금융권에서는 걍 다 매니저라고 하거든요
<Markers> 보통 멀 해야 서버관리자라고 말할 수 있는거죠 -_-?
<Seony> 음... 뭐 서버 세팅하고 네트워크 관리하고 하면 서버관리자라고 하는거 같더라구요
<Seony> 시스템 엔지니어랑은 좀 다른거 같아요...
<Seony> 웹서버 다운되면, 서버 들어가서 로그 확인하고 왜 다운됐는지 원인 확인하고...
<Markers> 흠.
<Seony> 접속이 안된다거나 뭐가 안된다고 하면, 왜 안되는지 알아보죠...
<Markers> 먼가 제가 하는 일과 겹치는거 같기도하네요;
<Markers> 아 구직해야되는데 이제 ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 서버가 많으면, 그것들을 한 번에 모니터링 하기 위한 방법도 생각해야하고..
<Seony> 서버라는 하드웨어 자원을 관리하는 직업인거 같아요
<Seony> 네트워크 관리도 하고...
<kth> 다 원격 telnet으로 관리 하시는거죠??
<Seony> 텔넷으로 하면 망했겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ssh나, vpn+ssh로 합니다
<kth> 그럼??... 제가 이런분야는 문외해서요...
<kth> 암호화해서 전용망으로 접속관리인가요??
<Seony> 네.  그나마도 ssh를 열어두는 경우는 거의 없어요
<Seony> 거의 vpn 통해서 ssh 들어가죠
<kth> 보안때문에 그러시는거죠??
<Seony> 네
<kth> ^^ 좋은거 배웠다..
<Seony> 포트가 열려있는 것만으로도 접속시도가 엄청나게 들어오거든요
<kth> 네...
<Seony> 하루에 3천번 들어오는 적도 있었어요
<kth> 뚤는적도 있으신가요??
<kth> 뚤린적...
<Seony> 그랬으면 짤렸겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<kth> ^^
<Seony> 설령 뚫고 들어왔어도, 다른데로 이동하기 쉽지 않을 거에요
<Seony> 네트워크 구조를 파악해야하는데, ssh가 열린 서버는 아주 깊은 곳에 있거든요
<kth> 무슨말씀이신지??
<kth> 아....
<Seony> 설명하기 좀 어려운데요, 게이트웨이를 여러군데를 거쳐야 실제 서버에 접촉할 수 있을 정도거든요..
<kth> 치고들어가서 또 치고들어가고... a ----- b ----- c -----d ... z(ssh서버) <=== 이런구조를 말씀하시나요?
<Seony> 도대체 내가 있는 곳이 어디며, 어디를 통해야 나갈 수 있지? 라는 생각만 하다가 시간 보낼 확률이 더 높죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정확하진 않지만, 말하자면 비슷해요
<kth> 음...
<Seony> 네트워크를 좀 아시면 이해가 되실텐데...
<kth> 근데.. 365일 24시간 풀로 돌아가는 시스템이면... 하드,소프트가 모두 신뢰도 상당히 높아야 겠네요
<Seony> 여러개로 나뉘어져있는 서브넷이 사실은 가상머신에서 도는 네트워크인데, 그 서브넷을 벗어나서 한 단계 더 위로 올라가면 또 다른 가상머신의 서브넷이 있꺼든요...
<Seony> 네... 신뢰도가 제일 중요하죠...
<Seony> 그래서, 하드디스크는 무조건 미러링입니다.
<Seony> 레이드5 이런건 안써요
<Seony> 레이드1 아니면 10이에요
<kth> 잉???? 잘 이해가???
<Seony> 설명이 좀 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<kth> 넵... ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<Seony> vmware 써보셨죠?
<kth> 네..
<kth> 쓰고 있습니다..
<Seony> vmware 안에 또 vmware가 있다고 생각하시면 되요
<kth> 아!!
<Seony> 2개를 벗어나야 실제 서버에 접근할 수 있단 얘기에요
<Seony> 근데 깊은 곳에 있는 vmware에, 수백게의 서버가 있어서, 어디로 나가야할지 모른다는 거에요
<kth> 오오미.... 영화 13층이 생각나네... 가상세계안에 또다른 가상세계.....
<Seony> 10분 있다 다시 올께요
<kth> 감사합니다. 말씀잘들었습니다. ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 아이를 위한 컴을 만드려합니다. 베사에 맞는용으로요. 일체형.
<razGon_MINILA> 괜찮은 베어본이있을까요?
<monos> 인텔 NUC는 어때요?
<razGon_MINILA> 가격이 ...
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴. 내년이나 생각할이네요.
<monos> cpu가 어떤게 들어가는냐에 따라 가격이 많이 차이 나요
<Markers> Seony님 path finder 유료죠?
<monos> 저는 다 필요 없고 arm이 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 파폭 버그는 여전하네요 -ㅅ-a ...
<razGon_MINILA> 코딩 과외를....
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 가격대를 어느정도 잡아보시려는지?
<ipeter> 컴퓨터쪽에서
<ipeter> 플랫폼에대한 한글해석이
<ipeter> 가장 적합한게 뭐가 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 플랫폼은 플랫폼.
<ipeter> 장소(추상적), 기반??
<DarkCircle> 대체 국어단어가 필요하리라 생각하실진 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 억지로 단어를 만들려다보면 의미가 빠져요.
<DarkCircle> 고정적 기반 환경이 플랫폼인데
<DarkCircle> 한 단어로 안되고 문장으로 설명이 되기 때문에 그냥 플랫폼이라고 하는것.
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 죄송하지만..한번만 설명 가능할런지요...?
<ipeter> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 번역이란건 단어대 단어로 들어가든가 단어대 2단어 이하로 치환이 가능해야 하는게 번역인데요.
<DarkCircle> 2단어가 넘어가버리면 그건 번역이 아니예요.
<DarkCircle> description이지.
<DarkCircle> 책을 많이 읽어보시는게 의미이해에 도움이 될듯.
<ipeter> 네 알겠습니다!
<ipeter> 고맙습니다!
<Seony> Markers: 패스파인더 유료에요
<Markers> 그렇군요. ㅋ 블로그 보니깐 좋은거 같았는데. 유료라니 아쉽군요.
<Seony> 좋아서 유료에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 제가 직접 사서 쓸 순 없어서 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 근데 요즘 파인더는 탭도 되니까 굳이 패스파인더 안써도 될 거 같은데요
<Markers> tmux는 어떤가용?
<Seony> 그건 다른 거잖아요
<Seony> 리눅스 명령어 중에서 screen 써본적 있어요?
<Markers> 아뇨 써보진 않았어요.
<Seony> screen이랑 비슷해요
<Markers> 그냥 터미널 하나 여는건가요?
<Seony> 그냥 하나 여는 거랑은 많이 다르죠
<Markers> 맥에서 써보니 터미널 하나 더 띄우는 느낌인데
<Seony> 터미널을 나누고 쪼개고 이어붙이고... 오만가지 기능이 다 있잖아요
<Seony> 서버관리 쪽으로 나가실거면, 리눅스 공부를 지금보다 더 많이 하셔야할 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그러네요 제가 모르는게 많네요 아직은 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 스크린 명령어는 또 처음 접해보네요.
<Seony> 스크린 명령어는 리눅스를 취미로 공부하는 학생 때부터 줄줄이 꿰던 명령어인데요...
<Markers> 요새 쉘 스크립트만 주구장창 짜고 있거나 쉘 스크립트를 다른 언어로 바꾸는 중이었는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 하는 일이 리눅스 머신 여러개 만들고 ldap 연동 시키고 서버 뻑나면 다시 살리고 하는 일밖에 아직 안해서 ㅋ
<Markers> 아나콘다엿던가 그걸로 네트워크부팅 시켜서 여러 군대 이미지 설치하는 짓을 햇죠 요즘엔;
<Seony> 시간 내서 젠투 설치 해보세요
<Markers> 젠투는 왜용?
<Seony> 젠투 스테이지 1쯤은 당장 달려들면 2-3일 안에 X까지 마음에 드는 세팅으로 빌드할 능력을 갖추면, 그쯤되면 리눅스 도사되실 거에요
<Markers> 젠투 스테이지 1?
<Seony> 리눅스를 컴파일러부터 빌드하는 설치에요
<Markers> 제가 쓰는건 centos 쓰고 있는데  -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 바닥부터 시작해서 온갖 설정파일을 손으로 직접 다 작성해야하는데, 그거 하다보면 많이 늘어요
<Seony> 별거 아니지만, /etc/fstab도 직접 작성해야하거든요
<PotatoGim> 하...
<Markers> 기본 리눅스 깔린 상태에서 컴파일러부터 빌드하는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  안깔린 상태에서 시작하는 거에요
<Markers> 유닉스에서 컴파일러 빌드하는건가요 -ㅁ-?
<Seony> gcc 빌드하는 거에요
<Markers> 최소 컴파일러 빌드할려면 어떤 기반이 잇어야 될거 같은데요? 제 생각이 잘못 되었나요?
<Seony> 구글링 해보세요
<Seony> http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EC%A0%A0%ED%88%AC%20%EB%A6%AC%EB%88%85%EC%8A%A4
<PotatoGim> LFS 도전에 한표를...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ LFS 해본지 정말 오래됐네요..
<PotatoGim> 삽질이죠.. 진짜...
<Seony> 요즘은 lfs도 하기좋게 나오더라구요
<Seony> 종류도 많던데요
<Markers> LFS는 linux from scratch 인가요 -ㅁ-?
<PotatoGim> BLFS 정도는 해놔야 쓸만한데
<PotatoGim> 네.
<Markers> 이게 머징 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Markers: 젠투도 어떻게보면 linux from scratch라고 볼 수 있어요
<Markers> 헐
<Markers> 인스터럽션을 하나씩 빌딩 ㅎㄷ
<Seony> 다만, 그 과정을 알아서 다 해준다는 점이 좀 다를 뿐이죠...
<PotatoGim> 그냥 맨땅에 헤딩이에요
<PotatoGim> 처음부터 시작해서 전부 빌드
<PotatoGim> 수동으로.
<Markers> 먼가 저희 학교 수업에 있는 LMC랑 느낌이 똑같네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 서버관리자면, LFS는 그렇다치고 젠투쯤은 설치라도 쉽게 해봐야... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 한국에서 유일하게 Little man computer 이런거 가르치는 학교인데 -_-
<razGon_MINILA> http://goo.gl/NSyMvY
<razGon_MINILA> 이런건 리눅스기기로 쓰긴 그럴까요?
<razGon_MINILA> SSD와 램 4-8기가.ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 나쁘진 않는 것 같아요
<Seony> 괜찮아보이는데요
<Markers> Seony님 한번 도전해볼게요 재밋을거 같네요.
<Seony> 재밌어요
<Markers> 근데 문제는 딱히 시간을 내지는 못하겟고 자투리 시간에 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 젠투 맛들리면 다른 리눅스는 안씁니다.
<Markers> 지금은 연구실 보고서 작성해야 ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 젠투로 서버 돌린다는 회사도 봤는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그쯤되면, 이미 전직원이 리눅스 고수들이란 소리죠 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> bsd 배포판 기반이라
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저희 제품이 젠투 기반으로 나가죠..
<Seony> 헐.. 그렇군요..
<Seony> 젠투 잘 쓰시겠군요!
<PotatoGim> 쓰는건 이거저거 쓰는데 잘 쓰는게 없네요..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 아치, 데비안이 메인이고...
<Seony> 아치로 서버 돌리는거 괜찮아요?
<PotatoGim> 서버는 조금 걱정되지요..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 완전 블리딩 엣지라..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저희는 오픈스택 때문도 그렇고 여러가지 이유로 우분투 서버 쓰거든요..
<PotatoGim> 서버는 데비안으로 쓰고 데탑을 아치로 사용하고 있어요.
<Markers> 이거 혹시 젠투 라이브 시디로 스테이지 1,2,3 머 이런거 정할 수 있어요?
<Seony> 음... 저는 데탑경험을 실무랑 맞추기 위해서 데탑도 우분투로 쓰고있어요
<PotatoGim> 진입 장벽은 데비안 계통만큼 좋은게 없다보니...
<Seony> Markers: 네
<Markers> 오홍.
<Markers> 바로 받아놔야지
<PotatoGim> 스테이지3부터 하시는게 정신 건강에 이로워요...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> Seony, 아파트 서버에서 공유기를 꽂으면차단하는 경우 있나요?
<Seony> 공부 목적이면 스테이지1부터!
<PotatoGim> 어차피 요새 부트스트랩이나 베이스는 크게 손대실 필요가 없으니...
<Seony> razGon_MINILA: 공유기 자체를요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요... 공유기를 차단할 방법이 없을거 같은데요...
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 들어오는 포트를 공유기로 꽂고. 그것을 다시 들어가는 허브에 꽂으니 차단 되더라구요.
<Markers> 리눅스 커널까지 컴파일하나요?
<Seony> 다만, dhcp가 켜져있는 상황이라면 좀 문제가 될 거에요
<Seony> Markers: 당연하죠
<razGon_MINILA> 역시 스테이지1!!
<Seony> Markers: 커널 뿐만 아니라 ls, rm 이런 명령어까지도 다 컴파일해야되요
<Seony> gcc 컴파일 옵션까지도 직접 넣어야하는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> gcc.org가서 CPU 플래그 좀 보고 하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 그러구 다시 연결하니. 다시 원래대로 연결되더군요.
<Seony> razGon_MINILA: 아파트 네트워크 구조를 모르니 제가 정확히 설명드릴 수는 없지만, dhcp라는게 같은 네트워크에서 2개 이상 돌아가면 문제가 생겨요
<PotatoGim> 아.. 갑자기 LFS 번역이 확 끌리네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 공인아이피가 2개라서 상관없지 않나요??
<Seony> 상관있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 아이피가 2개라도 네트워크가 작게 쪼개져있으면 괜찮은데요,
<Seony> 저번에 말씀이, 크게 하나가 통째로 있는거 같더라구요..
<razGon_MINILA> 옵션에 dhcp다른게 발견되면 중지.
<Seony> 그 경우에는, dhcp가 여러개면 아파트 전체가 인터넷이 지장생겨요
<razGon_MINILA> 이것 했는데도 그러더라구요
<Seony> 솔직히, 네트워크를 그렇게 크게 해놓는게 좀 어이가 없긴하지만...
<Markers> 젠투 이미지가 엄청 많군요 -_-;
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 dhcp아래에 dhcp있으면 문제 되나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그건 괜찮아요
<razGon_MINILA> 같은 라인에 dhcp는 없게 해놓았습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 게다가 당시에 DHCP는 메인 한개였고요. 나머지는 허브상태로 작동 중이였습니다.
<Seony> 음... 그럼 괜찮을거 같은데요...
<Seony> 자세한 상황을 모르니 이해하기 어렵네요
<monos> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gentoo
<monos> 이게 서버로 돌리기 좋은건가요?
<PotatoGim> ....
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 절대로 건드리지 마세요
<PotatoGim> 오늘따라 젠투에 대한 인기가 많네요.
<PotatoGim> 악마의 유혹이...
<monos> 서버에 관심이 많아서
<Seony> 누구 한 명이 시동걸면 우루루 몰리죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 서버로 돌리기 좋은 OS라면 깔아보고 싶어서요
<Seony> 저건 생각하시는 것처럼 설치하는 그런 리눅스는 아니에요
<Seony> 설치하는데만 며칠씩 걸리는 리눅스에요
<monos> 패키지 방식 부터가 생소한거네요 SRC (Portage)
<Seony> 패키지라고 부르기 뭐한 패키지에요...
<Markers> 젠투 설치시에 설치 이전에 네트워크가 반드시 잡혀줘야되나요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 애플와치 사야되나 말아야되나 고민되네요...
<Markers> 머엉 네트워크를 먼저 잡아야되다니
<Markers> 애플와치 내년에 출시 아닌가요? 뉴스에서 들은거 같은데
<Seony> 맞아요 내년..
<monos> 우분투 바탕화면 잘못컨들여서 다 사라졌는데 터미널 단축키로 나오게 할수 있나요?
<monos> 우분투 유니티드 컴피즈 설정 너무 건들여서 바탕화면에 아무것도 안나오는데 이거 터미널 단축키로 나오게 할수 있나요?
<Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠네요.  하지만 세팅을 전부 다 초기화시킬 순 있을 거에요...
<razGon_MINILA> 카이로독이 설치하는게 문제가 있더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> docky도 문제가 보이는 경우도 있더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 오픈박스에 독놓고 쓰려는데 힘들더라구요.
<Markers> 두둥 젠투 이거 어떻게 해야되는거죠?ㅋㅋㅋ 응?ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 프롬프트라도 뜰 줄 알았더니 부팅자체가 안되넹 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 설치씨디로 부팅한거 아니에요?
<Markers> install-x86-minimal 2014 09 02 이걸로 받아서 해보고 잇는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 라이브시디로 해야되나요?
<Seony> iso 파일이죠?  부팅이 안되요?
<Markers> 네 iso 파일로 패럴러즈에서 해보고 있는데 그냥 부팅 안되네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 첫경험이 당황스럽군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 32비트로 해서 그런거 아니구요?
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 패럴러즈 기본이 32비트만 되나요? 따로 선택사항이 없는거보니 32비트일거 같네요.
<Markers> 버추얼박스로 해봐야되낭
<Seony> 따로 선택사항이 없으면 당연히 64비트 아닌가요?
<Markers> 64비트면 일단 머라도 되야 되지 않을까요? ㅋ
<Seony>  64비트 이미지 받아서 해보세요
<Markers> 아하.
<Markers> 엔터 치니깐 먼가 동작하네요.
<Markers> =_=
<Markers> 근데 너무 빨리 지나가네.
<Markers> 오 프롬프트 떳다.
<Seony> 아.... 키보드 타입 고르는 화면이었나보네요
<Seony> 화면을 자세히 읽어봐야...
<Markers> 리부팅 시키고 엔터 쳐보니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 라이브시디로 부팅이 되는군요.
<DarkCircle> 웰컴투더헬!
 * DarkCircle (출근) =3
<Markers> 덜덜..
<DarkCircle> 3개월 후면 저처럼 젠투를 서버+데톱으로 쓰시는 자신을 발견하실거임둥 'ㅅ'a ... 물론 ...
<DarkCircle> 탈모는 옵션.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 젠투의 아파치 서버 구성은 참 독특하데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아파치 올리는데 한참 걸렸어요
<Seony> php도 그냥은 안올라가고...
<Seony> 아파치만큼은 데비안 계열 구성이 맘에 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음 메뉴얼 같은걸 찾아봐야겟네요.
<Markers> 그냥 봐선 멀 해야될지도 모르네
<Markers> .
<Seony> Markers: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1
<Markers> 한국어버전은 아쉽게도 없군요.
<Markers> 아무튼 감사합니다.
<Seony> 좀 오래되긴 해도 제가 쓴 가이드가 있긴한데,
<Seony> 링크 드릴까요
<Markers> 혹시 블로그에 있는 글인가요?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 음 그냥 무슨 감상문 적으신건 본거 같은데 가이드가 있었나요?
<Seony> 4편에 걸쳐서 설치기 적었어요
<Markers> 넹 링크점 ㅋ
<Markers> 웹 클리핑 해야징.
<Seony> 참고로, USE 플래그랑 CPU 플래그는 절대 따라하면 안되요
<razGon_MINILA> 우리 아이들은 3개국어 배우게 해야겟습니다.
<Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%EC%A0%A0%ED%88%AC-%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98%EA%B8%B0-1%ED%8E%B8
<razGon_MINILA> 영어, 한국어, 기계어-코딩- ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오래된 가이드니까 적당히 알아서 보세요
<Seony> 맥에서 젠투 프리픽스 깔아다 쓰긴 했는데,
<Seony> 맥포트나 젠투나... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 근데 가상머신에서 하는데 플래그는 따라 하면 안되용?
<Seony> 보시면 알아요.  따라하면 안될 거라는 생각이 들 거에요
<Markers> 근데 이거 1편 2편 3편이 전부 스테이지 1에 대한 내용이예요?
<Seony> 스테이지1부터 시작하는 내용이에요
<Markers> 4편도 잇구나.
<Seony> 스테이지3은 가이드를 쓸 필요가 없어요
<Seony> 우분투 마냥 클릭질로 설치하는 수준일텐데...
<Seony> 그럴거면 뭐하러 젠투 써요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 스크레치 같은 코딩기구 아시는 분?
<Seony> 코딩기구?  스크래치는 뭐에요?
<Markers> 말씀하시는게 그냥 어린아이가 그림 그리듯 다이어그램으로 코딩 되게끔 하는 걸 말씀하시는거 같네요.
<Markers> 툴이 있다고 들은거 같긴한데 정확히 무엇인지는 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 예 그거입니다. 애들에게 c언어나 파이선 갈켜줄순 없어서요
<Seony> 게임하듯 코딩하는 사이트도 있더라구요
<Markers> 홉스카치 머 이런것도 있네요. 찾는게 맞는지는 모르겟지만.
<Markers> 스크래치 라고 툴이 있는거 같구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 예 그거입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 울애들 조기교육이자 선행학습은 그거입니다.
<PotatoGim> 마인드스톰은 어떨까요?
<PotatoGim> 학부 다닐 때 마인드스톰을 가지고 놀아봤었는데 애들한테 좋겠더라구요.
<Seony> OWC에서 썬더볼트 전용 스토리지가 나왔네요...
<Seony> 아 근데 왜 이더넷 포트는 안달았는지...
<Seony> 나스 사려니 참 돈 많이 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 나스 좋은건 너무 비싸요
<monos> cpu도 별로 좋은거도 아닌데 엄청 비싸서 별로 흥미를 못느끼고 안샀어요
<Seony> 글쵸...
<monos> x86으로 필요할때만 틀고 필요 없을때는 끄고 그렇게 사용중이에요
<Seony> 시놀로지ㅣ ds 412+란 제품을 보고있는데, 가격 떨어질 생각을 안하네요
<Seony> 출시한지도 오래됐는데...
<monos> 시놀로지가 나스 제품들중에 인기가 가장 좋은거 같긴해요
<Seony> 성능이 좋다고 하더라구요
<PotatoGim> QNAP도 SOHO 쪽에서는 나름 끗발이 날리죠..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아.. 그렇군요...
<Seony> 이번에 또 부수입이 좀 생겨서... 뭘 살까 계속 쇼핑몰만 뒤적거리네요
<FriedChicken> 여기에도 야채족이 ㅡㅅㅡ (!)
<monos> 시그놀러지는 정말 너무 비싸요
<Seony> 원래 시놀로지 타겟이 일반사용자는 아닐 거에요
<PotatoGim> FriedChicken: 혹시 식물과인 저를 말씀하시는..ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 시놀로지는 b2b 기업
<FriedChicken> PotatoGim ㅡㅅㅡm 덮!
<PotatoGim> 사실 제대로 NAS로 B2B하는 쪽은 NetApp, EMC 빼면...
<monos> 나스제품에 중에 전력작게 먹고 내마음대로 OS 깔수 있고 가격 싼거 있으면 나도 사고 싶어요
<FriedChicken> 그러면 차라리 조립식
<PotatoGim> 하드웨어만 구하시고
<PotatoGim> OMW나
<PotatoGim> FreeNAS 등으로..
<monos> 네 집에 우분투 나스 컴퓨터 있어요
<monos> 사마휘님이 주신거에요
<monos> 필요할때만 커고 필요 없을땐 끄고 사용중이에욧
<FriedChicken> 솔루션은 보통 사후보증처리비용에 브랜드 가치까지 포함하니 비쌀수밖에 없어요
<PotatoGim> 사실 서비스 비용이 먹고 들어가는거죠.
<FriedChicken> 그쵸 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저희도 서비스로 먹고 들어가는거니까...
<FriedChicken> 서비스가 괜히 공짜가 아님
<FriedChicken> 대부분 기간수로 먹이는데 어디는 횟수로 쳐주는데도 있고 ...
<Seony> 시놀로지 ds412+에 3테라로 채우면, 돈이 백만원이 넘겠군요
<PotatoGim> 일반적으로는
<PotatoGim> 유지보수 기간 년단위로 끊고
<PotatoGim> 지나고 연장 안하면 그때부터 퍼콜로 들어가죠.
<Seony> 아무리 부수입이 짭짤하게 들어와도 저장장치로 백만원이면 좀 부담스럽네요..
<FriedChicken> 전 다스에 오픈소스 플랫폼 먹여서 나스처럼 쓰는게 있 (...(
<monos> 제가 생각해도 많이 부담 스럽겠어요
<FriedChicken> 아직 WebDAV 검증이 안돼서 안먹여놨는데 포트만 오픈하면 그냥 네트웍 드라이브
<PotatoGim> 저는 그냥 회사에 서버 하나 냅두고... 어차피 만들어야 하니까...
<PotatoGim> 만들면서 사용하는 겸사겸사...
<PotatoGim> 개발 장비 == 제품
<FriedChicken> 꽤 괜찮은 RAID 스테이션이 있었는데
<monos> 집에 하드웨어 많으니깐 나스 같은제품이 필요성을 많이 느끼긴해요
<FriedChicken> 얼마전에 보니 단종됨 (...)
<FriedChicken> 5베이짜리 있거든요
<Seony> 전 그냥 제 사진과 음악만 좀 백업하려구요...
<FriedChicken> 30만원즘 하는데 USB 3.0을 지원함
<Seony> 영화 암만 모아봐야 나중에 보지도 않고...
<PotatoGim> RAID 카드 사용하신다면 가능하면 ARECA는 쓰지 마세요.
<FriedChicken> RAID는 하드웨어 RAID라 따로 설정 안해도 되고
<FriedChicken> 스위치만 올리면 자동 설정
<Seony> 412+는 돈낭비이니, 214+를 살까요...
<monos> 저는 영화 공유 토렌트로 공유 하고 제가 보고 일주일 정도 공유하고 지우고 그렇게 했는데 요즘은 전기세걱정때문에 공유도 잘안해요
<Seony> 근데 그것도 레이드1로 돌리면 결국 용량이 반땅..
<FriedChicken> 레이드1+0이 나을거예요 (맞나...)
<Seony> 하드 베이가 4개면 10이 낫긴하죠
<Seony> 베이 4개짜리가 너무 비싸서 고민이에요
<FriedChicken> 반땅인데 하드 박살나도 그냥 대충 넣었다 빼고
<FriedChicken> 5개짜리가 30만원인게 있는데
<Seony> 하긴, 시놀로지는 2베이도 비싸다는게 문제군요
<FriedChicken> 4개짜린 얼만가요?-?/
<Seony> 하드 빼고 $600 이에요
<FriedChicken> 그러면 굳이 시놀로지 안사도 될듯
<Seony> 3테라로 4개 채우면 $1,500 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 잘 뒤져보시면 300달라 아래로 있어요
<Seony> 성능 괜찮아요?
<FriedChicken> 하드야 당연히 비싸겠지만
<FriedChicken> 성능 좋죠
<FriedChicken> 어차피 개인용으로 쓰실거면 (...)
<Seony> 근데 베이5개면, 레이드5로 쓰라고 나오는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참 애매하네요
<FriedChicken> USB 3.0이니까
<FriedChicken> 네 그쵸 5도 돼요
<PotatoGim> 4개에 핫스페어를 쓰겠죠
<FriedChicken> 6은 될라나 모르겠네요 5도 별로라 요샌 6지원하는거 나오던데
<PotatoGim> 아니면 6?
<Seony> 레이드5는 프로덕션 레벨에서는 절대로 고려하지 말라는 제 전매니저의 가르침을 따라... ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 5,6으로 가면 5개를 다 쓰거든요
<Seony> 레이드는 1 아니면 10, 그외에는 전혀 생각할 가치도 없다네요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 5가 ㄱㅡ 거지발싸개스러워서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 그런데 은근히 5를 쓰는 곳이 많아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 개인유저들이 5를 많이 쓰죠
<Seony> 딱 보기엔 그럴듯 하잖아요
<FriedChicken> 6을 지원하면 6을 쓰는데
<FriedChicken> 6이 안돼서 5를 쓸듯?
<PotatoGim> 국내 쪽은 5에 핫 스패어 추가 구성해서 쓰는 곳 많더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 심지어
<PotatoGim> 모 공기업 은행에 나간 제품도
<PotatoGim> 5에 핫 스패어로 쓰는 경우도 있고.
<Seony> 저희 오픈스택에 붙인 Ceph 보니까, 집에도 Ceph 구축하고 싶더라구요
<PotatoGim> 메인 장비가 아니라서 그럴 수도 있긴 한데...
<FriedChicken> 6은 이해가 가는데
<Seony> 하드 하나 나가니까, 자가치유 하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 5를 추천하는 엔지니어는 도통 이해가 ㄱㅡ
<Seony> 5를 추천하면 엔지니어가 아니죠
<Seony> 그냥 동네 컴퓨터 잘하는 형
<PotatoGim> 함정인게 그런 케이스가 생각보다 많다는게...
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<PotatoGim> Ceph은 CRUSH 알고리즘이 워낙 리던던시 고려가 많이 되서
<PotatoGim> 쪼갤 때 잘만 쪼개놓으면
<FriedChicken> 닝겐을 골탕멕이려는 수작
<PotatoGim> 서버 단위에서 랙 단위, 사이트 단위로 올라가니까
<Seony> 사실 Ceph는, OSD의 갯수가 많아야 제 성능이 나오죠.  가정에서는 못써요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 거의 폴타임이...
<Seony> 베스트바이가 Ceph로 스토리지 구축하면서 OSD를 500개 했다더라구요...
<Seony> 저희는 그래봐야 50개인데...
<Seony> 48개에, Ceph에서 쓰이는 메타데이터를 ssd에 기록하게 해놓은거 같긴한데, 뭐 암튼 성능은 그럭저럭 잘 나오는거 같아요
<Seony> 문제는, IT인프라를 쓰는 사람들이 컴맹이라는게...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 웹브라우저 열었더니 탭이 막 열린다고, 자기 컴퓨터 해킹당한다고... ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 쓰는 사람들은 그냥 그러려니하고 쓰는거죠..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Ceph로 S3, RGW 다 붙였는데, 정작 아무도 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그놈의 갓댐 오운클라우드만 쓰지...
<FriedChicken> 오운 클라우드보단 차라리 시파일이 =3
<Seony> 안그래도, 오운클라우드 짜증나서 씨파일 건의해놨어요
<Seony> 스토리지랑 오픈스택 교체하고나서 좀 나아지긴 했는데, 오운클라우드는 뭔가 기초부터 잘못된거 같아요
<Seony> 정말 어이가 없었떤게,
<LYUSO_THINK> 고반응성 베터리가 과연 무사히 비행기를 타고 한국에 들어올 수 있을 지 걱정이네요.
<FriedChicken> 시파일 버그 많습니다만 오운클라우드보단 나아요 ㅇㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스 클라이언트 만들면, iNotify로 만들던가 해야하잖아요...  걍 주기적으로 접속해서 변동사항 체크하는 식이었었어요
<FriedChicken> 시파일 모발 클라이언트쪽을 신경 많이 썼던데
<FriedChicken> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 대박
<Seony> 아니 커널에서 iNotify 제공해준지가 언제적 얘긴데,
<Seony> 수시로 서버 접속해서 체크하는게 말이 안되잖아요...
<PotatoGim> 아..
<FriedChicken> 멘붕 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> inotify로 파일 단위 실시간 복제 솔루션을 했었는데..
<PotatoGim> 치명적인 문제가 있어서...
<Seony> 울 사수한테 이 얘기 한 번 하니까, 오운클라우드 엔지니어한테 얘기했는지, 다음 버전에서 바뀌었더라구요...
<Seony> 그런거보면, 드랍박스가 진짜 잘만들긴 했어요
<Seony> 걔네는 시스템 자원도 거의 안먹으면서 정말 실시간이더라구요..
<Seony> 오운클라우드 돈 줘가면서 쓰는데, 씨파일로 바꿨음 좋겠어요
<FriedChicken> 씨파일은 다 꽁짜
<FriedChicken> 그리고
<FriedChicken> django로 만듬!
<Seony> 씨파일도 돈 내가면서 쓰는 버전 있어요
<Seony> 네 그게 파이썬 기반이더라구요
<FriedChicken> 네 그건 시파일 클라우드 써요
<Seony> 저희는 법 때문에, 자료를 내부 서버에 둬야하거든요.
<FriedChicken> 그러면 시파일 프라이빗 아니면 프로페셔널 쓰시면 되겠네요
<Seony> 근데, 씨파일 버그는 어떤 식이에요?
<Seony> 네 저희는 무조건 프라이빗.
<FriedChicken> 프로페셔널에 들어가는게 뭐가 있고없고 그 차이일 뿐인데
<Seony> 깃헙 가보면, 씨파일은 이슈 갯수가 300개인가 그런데, 오운클라우드는 천개가 넘더라구요...
<FriedChicken> 그냥 쓰기엔 프라이빗 버전 써도 딱히 문제는 없더군요
<FriedChicken> 씨파일은 생긴지 얼마 안됐어요
<Seony> 네.  작년쯤에 나왔죠
<Seony> 작년 이맘때쯤...
<FriedChicken> 그리고 시파일은 무엇보다 ... 해결해놓고도 안닫는 이슈 수두룩 하더군요
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 오운클라우드보단 훨씬 낫네요
<FriedChicken> 왜 안닫나 했더니 이슈제기한 사람이 된다고 할 경우에 닫더라는
<Seony> 오운클라우드는 엔지니어가 몇명인데... 패치 했다고 하는데도 해결이 안되는 증상들이 너무 많아요
<FriedChicken> 고쳐놓고 나중에 또 그러면 안되잖아요 그래서 안닫는데요
<Seony> 중국애들이 만드는건데 잘하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 생각보다 꼼꼼하더군요 공개 안된 프로젝트중에 경쟁력이 있는게 꽤 되나봄
<FriedChicken> 그걸로 영업도 동시에 뛰니까
<Seony> 네 독일에서도 같이 하는거 같더라구요
<Seony> 오운클라우드도 독일에서 시작한건데...
<FriedChicken> 그래서 흠 개인적으론 시파일 무보수로 밀어줄 작정으로 메일도 보냈습니다 :D
<Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<FriedChicken> 한국에서 영업 뛰고 싶으면 준비해두라고 했죠
<Seony> 씨파일도, 복잡한 수준의 파일공유 기능 다 있죠?
<FriedChicken> 페이지는 이쪽에서 번역해준다고 (...)
<FriedChicken> 복잡한 수준이라 ... 파일단위 폴더단위 익명 대상 공유
<FriedChicken> 이런건 있어요
<Seony> 네 그룹공유, 비회원 업로드 기능 등등..
<FriedChicken> 링크를 임시로 생성해서 한시 공유 되고
<razGon_MINILA> 후.. 환자가 많았네요..ㅋ
<Seony> 날짜 제한 및 비번 입력 등등..
<FriedChicken> 날짜 제한은 휴지통 관리할때는 있는데
<razGon_MINILA> 오운클라우드도 저는 버립니다.
<FriedChicken> 공유기간 제한은 아직 없는듯
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 많이 사용하지만, 문제는 너무 버그가 많았어요
<FriedChicken> 왜냐면 날짜 정해놓고 중간에 취소 시키고 싶을때가 있거든요
<razGon_MINILA> ajaxplorer가 더 나았죠.
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<FriedChicken> 그래서 아직 날짜 지정을 안넣었을거예요
<Seony> 네 pydio 그거 괜찮죠
<Seony> 상당히 잘만들었어요
<razGon_MINILA> 하지만, omv설치하니 owncloud가 플러그인으로 있죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 사용... 범용성은 오운이 먼저 선점한거 같습니다.
<Seony> 오운클라우드는 마케팅을 잘해서 선점한 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 이전에 pydio로 업그레이드하면서 상당히 좋아졋습니다.
<FriedChicken> 전 처음에 시파일도 거지같아서 다른걸 찾아봤는데
<razGon_MINILA> 시파일이요?
<FriedChicken> 오운클라우드는 모발클라에서 돈받아서 리젝
<razGon_MINILA> seafile인가요?
<Seony> 네
<FriedChicken> 적당한 기능성능에 자유롭게 쓸 수 있는건 시파일
<Seony> 씨파일은, 그래도 파일 주고받고 공유하는 기능에서만큼은 안정적으로 작동하더라구요
<Seony> 오운클라우드는, 그게 기본인데 기본이 제대로 작동이 안됐어요
<FriedChicken> 오운클리우드는 모바일 클라도 제대로 동작하지느않더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 검색해서 알아서 하겟습니다. ㅎ
<Seony> razGon_MINILA: 씨파일은 설치부터 좀 쉽지않을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 오운클라우드 쓰는게 모드가 두가지예요
<razGon_MINILA> 오운클라우드는 업로드가 힘들었죠.ㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 아니 시파일
<razGon_MINILA> 일단은 검색을 해보죠.ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 시파일 쓰는 방식이 하나는 그냥 웹하드
<Seony> 오운클라우드가, 대용량 파일은 파일을 쪼개는 청크 기능이 있는데, 업로드가 제대로 되야 청킹을 하든 말든... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 어려우면 몇일에 걸처서..ㅋ
<FriedChicken> 하나는 드립박스(?)
<Seony> imsu: hi
<FriedChicken> imsu: yo
<razGon_MINILA> imsu:man~~~
<monos> 라즈베리파이 같은 미니pc 방열판 붙일때 양면테이브로 철판 밑에 붙이고 칩에 붙이면 되는건가요?
<Seony> 라즈베리파이는 방열판이 필요없는데요
<FriedChicken> 라즈베리파이는 겨울철에 창가에 두시면 돼요
<FriedChicken> 여름철엔 선풍기 앞에 두시고
<razGon_MINILA> 차라리 알미늄 호일을 꽃으로 만들어서 두심이...
<FriedChicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 칩에 방열판 붙일때 양면테이프 붙이나요?
<Seony> 걍 입으로 바람 한 번씩 불어주면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 거의 핸드폰에서 나오는 발열이라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥두셔도 그리 문제는 안되실거에요.
<monos> 네
<FriedChicken> 방열판 필요 없어요
<monos> 허밍보드나 미노우보드가 사고 싶은데 우리나라에서 중고로 파는 사람이 없네요
<razGon_MINILA> monos, 저도 한떄 소형 미니 서버생각했는데요. 그냥 편하게 pc의 미니 형태로 만들어서 굴리는게 좋은 거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 제 집에 서버도 노트북크기보다 조금 두꺼운 정도 입니다.
<monos> 라즈베리파이 엄청 기대했는데요 이번에 나온거 엄청 실망이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 큰책 크기.
<razGon_MINILA> 아직은 arm은 갈길이 멀어요.
<monos> arm이 정말 저는 매력이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<monos> 성능은 떨어져도 저전력이라 엄청 매력적이라고 생각하고 사용해요
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 아직은 덜 왔어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금은 차라리 베이트레일이 더 매력적입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 서버는 띄워보면 인공위성이거든요.
<monos> 저는 기계가 고장날때까지 계속 틀어두고 사용하고 싶어서요
<FriedChicken> 갈릴레오라고 있는데
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 서버구축하고 그 서버가 하는 일이 6-7가지인가 되었어요.
<FriedChicken> 그놈은 그냥 괴물
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 더 큰 사양이 있어야 되겠다는 생각은 들더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 요즘 같으면 i5급으로 딱!!
<FriedChicken> 라즈베리 파이는 자체적으론 좀 구린데
<FriedChicken> 쥐어짜내서 만들어놓은 구현체를 보면
<FriedChicken> Pentium3 쓰는 기분
<razGon_MINILA> 포고도 솔직히 파일서버 이상은 좀 힘들죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 차라리 파일서버는 usb포트 달린 아이피타임 공유기가 낫죠.ㅋ
<FriedChicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 지금 라즈베리 파이에서 성능이 조금만 더 좋아도 저는 엄청 좋겠어요
<razGon_MINILA> 이전에 저희 학회에서 ajax를 사용했는데. 사람들이 익숙해지지 못해서 있다가
<monos> 이번에 새로나올때 cpu랑 lan 바뀔줄 알았는데 그대로 나와서 정말 실망이 컸어요
<FriedChicken> 요새 하드웨어 나오는거 보면
<Seony> monos: 기가빗 나와봐야 라즈베리는 컨트롤 못해요
<FriedChicken> 일부러 성능 한계를 낮게 잡아서 틈새 시장을 노리는넘도 있거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 서버망가지고 난뒤에 임시로 아이피 타임 공유기에 usb드라이브 꼳아서 쓰니 그게 펴ㅛㄴ하다고..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 최근 나오는 셀러론 쿼드코어..ㅋㅋ
<monos> Seony, 아무리 그래도 8메가 이상은 뽑아줄수 있을거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 베이트레일... 모두...ㅎ
<Seony> 못뽑을껄요
<FriedChicken> 생각보다 고클락이 안필요한 분야가 엄청 많아요
<Seony> 라즈베리파이를 너무 과대평가하시는거 같은데요.... 상상 이상으로 느려요
<FriedChicken> 기가빗도 쓸데없을 경우가 있고
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠. 게임만 안하면 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony, 제가 포고 시리즈4 란 arm 쓰는데요 이건 라즈베리파이 cpu 인데요 20메가 네트워크 뽑아죠요
<Seony> 그게 단순히 씨퓨만으로 보는게 아니라 그래요
<razGon_MINILA> 차라리 중국제 ap를 설치한 라즈베리파이도 나오는데. 그것을 설치하심이.
<FriedChicken> 공연장에서 조명 컨트롤 한다든지 자동화 건물에서 전력장치 컨트롤 한다든가 하는 경우에
<razGon_MINILA> 듀얼도 있고 쿼드도 있어요
<Seony> 토렌트 같은 경우는 하드디스크를 엄청나게 긁어대는 건데, 그게 저장장치의 컨트롤러 성능이 안나오면 그렇게 안나와요...
<FriedChicken> Atmega 128같은거 써도ㅠ되거든요
<Seony> 라즈베리가 저장장치로 sd 카드 쓰는데, 속도가 그렇게 나올거 같으세요...
<FriedChicken> 비디오나 사운드 컨트롤 할때나 기가급 클록을 쓰지
<monos> Seony, 안해봐서 모르겠어요
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴 sd카드 쓰면 속도가 ...
<FriedChicken> 라즈베리는 애초에 존재 자체가 하이엔드 유저 쓰라고 나온게 아니예요
<monos> Seony, 저장 장치 usb외장하로 쓰지 않나요?
<Seony> 미니sd카드 꼽고 파일 전송해보세요.  1-2메가 정도 밖에 안나올걸요
<FriedChicken> 제3세계 국가 어린이들 컴퓨터 교육 시키려고 내놓은거지
<Seony> 라즈베리는 미니 sd를 저장장치로 쓰는데요.
<FriedChicken> OLPC도 그렇고
<monos> http://www.bodnara.co.kr/bbs/article.html?num=109697
<monos> 이거정도만 되어도 정말 써보고 싶은데 국내에선 구하기 너무 힘들어서 못구하고 있어요
<Seony> 요즘 나스에서 파일시스템 zfs 쓰나요?
<FriedChicken> 아직이료
<FriedChicken> 요
<LYUSO_THINK> 나스에서 ZFS 사용하려면 성능이 상당히 필요할 것으로 보입니다.
<Seony> 음... 램이 많이 필요하겠군요...
<FriedChicken> 성능이 문제라기보단
<LYUSO_THINK> FreeNAS 같은 경우에는 Filesystems 을 취사 선택 가능하니까 그런경우에는 어떻게 가능할지두요..
<Seony> 그럼, 파일시스템 뭘로 써요?
<FriedChicken> 선 구현체가 완성이 안돼서 (..)
<FriedChicken> xfs나 ext
<monos> ext4
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통은 범용적으로 들어가는데 EXT 라던가죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 드물게 NTFS 도 있지만요.
<razGon_MINILA> omv에서 이상한게 있는데. 사용해 보니 엄청 느리더군요. 근데 시피유점유가 문제 아니고, 넷도 그리 느린것도 아닌데 왜 느릴까요?
<Seony> 음... 하긴 os가 리눅스일테니...
<Seony> omv가 뭐에요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 대부분 OS 가 리눅스일테니..
<razGon_MINILA> Open Media Vault라고 데비안에 nas시스템을 얹은 겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 파일서버역할 하는건데 나름 괜찮긴 한데. 딜레이가 심해요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 소프트웨어인거죠?
<Markers> 리눅스에 스왑파티션 지정 안하면 어떻게 되죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<Seony> Markers: 상황에 따라 달라요
<razGon_MINILA> 리눅스 배포판이라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<FriedChicken> Seony / 아 시파일 쓰실때
<FriedChicken> 라이브러리 하나 단위에 파일 한꺼번에 넣지 마세뇽
<Seony> razGon_MINILA: 그런건 아마 파일을 저장할 때, 백그라운드에서 뭔가 돌아가서 그럴 거에요.. 그런 경우는 하드웨어 성능이 좀 받쳐줘야할 거에요...
<Seony> FriedChicken: 그럼 낱개로요?
<FriedChicken> 보내는 단위를 크게 잡으시기보단
<monos> omv는 리눅스 모르는 사람들이 편하게 쓸려고 만든거죠?
<FriedChicken> 하위디렉터리가 있으면 라이브러리 단위로 쪼개세요
<FriedChicken> 그렇게 쓰시면 나름 성능 보장됩니다
<Seony> 음... 컴맹들한테는 안통하는 방법이네요
<Seony> 걍 막 집어넣을텐데요..
<FriedChicken> 처음에 인덱싱에 시간이 무지 걸리더라고요
<FriedChicken> 그 다음에 파일 올리는거야 그냥 기다리면 되는건데
<FriedChicken> 그게 좀 거시기하고. 그 단계만 지나면 인덱싱 다 끝나서 성능이 올라갑 (...)
<Seony> 그렇군요.   그런거라면 괜찮아요
<FriedChicken> 니둥 /-ㅠ-:
<razGon_MINILA> Seony, 역시 넷북의 한계인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 넷북에서 돌리시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 예 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 따로 돌리고 있습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 서버말고. 파일서버 형태로만 쓰려구요.
<Seony> 그럼 그냥 삼바를 올리시는게 더 나을텐데요
<Seony> 나중에 한국 방문하면, 제가 한 번 갈아엎어드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 플러그인이 여러게 둘수가 있어서
<razGon_MINILA> 좋은 점이 관리가 쉽다는 점이고 오운클라우드를 플러그인처럼 쓸수있다는 점이죠.
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 집 전기 케이블만 좀 괜찮으면, 데탑에 freenas 돌려서 zfs로 파일서버 썼으면 좋겠는데...
<Seony> 집이 하도 낡아서 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> omv가 파일서버형태로는 가장 발전된 형태를 보이는 거 같아요.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 조립한 제온씨퓨 박은 데탑이, 지금 전원 끈채로 벌써 1달째 구석에 방치되고 있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 플러그인만 설치해도.. 단, 버젼이 낮아서 그런지 넘 반응이 느리네요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 헉거허ㅣ거ㅏㅣ;ㅏㅁㄴ;ㅣ앟;ㅣㅁ나
<razGon_MINILA> 제온..
<Seony> 진짜로 전원 끈지 한달 됐어요
<razGon_MINILA> 제 진료용 컴은 백프로 꺼내먹습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 화면을 4개로 나눠서 하나는 진료.
<GarlicChicken> 나머지 셋은 몰겜.
<Seony> omv 스샷 보는데, 꽤 좋아보이네요
<razGon_MINILA> 다른 하나는 컴퓨터 채팅. 다른 하나는 주식.하나는 만화나ㅓ 영화를.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 함보실래요?
<GarlicChicken> 역ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 역시ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 계정드릴꼐요.ㅋ
<Seony> 오오 감사합니다
<razGon_MINILA> 어짜피 망가져 봤자. 넷북.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 개인적으로 zfs 좋아하거든요...
<Seony> zfs로 파일서버 쓰면 참 좋긴한데...
<monos> ext4랑 호환되요? zfs
<Seony> 전혀 안됩니다
<monos> 그럼 쓰기 불편하지 않아요?
<monos> 네트워크는 호환 되겠죠?
<Seony> ext4 호환 안된다고 불편할건 없죠...
<monos> 삼바 같은걸로 들어가서 자료 주고 받으면 되죠?
<Seony> 네
<monos> 저는 ntfs랑 ext랑 2개 밖에 사용 못해봤네요
<monos> xfs 나스 같은거 사용해보고 싶네요
<monos> 윈도우 서버는 Refs방식인가 그거 쓴다고 하던데 그거도 못사용해봤네요
<GarlicChicken> 출근ed
<GarlicChicken> 집에 있는 서버 돌아가는거 끝나면 여기서 받아서 작업좀 하려고 했는데 여전히 돌아가는 중이네요 -ㅅ-a ... 넉넉잡고 12시간은 돌아가야 하는듯 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<GarlicChicken> 디비 파일이 10기가였던거 같은데 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<razGon_MINILA> 저 퇴근 합니다. 내일뵈요.
<Seony> omv 구성이 freenas랑 비슷하네요
<Seony> 아무래도 성능에서는 bsd기반인 freenas가 더 나을거 같네요
<Seony> freenas 아니면 nas4free
<monos> Seony, 님 크롬 설정에 확대 150프로 했는데 크롬을 종료 하고 다시 켜면 100프로로 자꾸 바뀌는데 이걸 150프로로 고정할 방법은 없을까요?
<monos> 웹서핑할때마다 컨트롤 + 키로 키우기가 불편하네요
<GarlicChicken> 커널은 최대한 컴팩트하게 컴파일해야 하는데
<GarlicChicken> 보통 배포판의 커널은 ...
<Seony> monos: 설정에서 바꾸면 계속 그렇게 안나오나요?
<GarlicChicken> 안넣어도 되는걸 호환성 보장이라는 명목하에 잔뜩 쑤셔박아서 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 글쵸...
<Seony> 커널이 좀 뚱땡이라...
<monos> Seony,  껏다 키면 100프로 초기화
<GarlicChicken> monos, 버그 보고를 추천드립 (...)
<GarlicChicken> 아니면 콘솔에서 실행해보시고
<GarlicChicken> 로그 뽑아보세요
<GarlicChicken> 가끔 디렉터리 없어서 쓰기 권한 없다고 패스합니다. 그러면 설정 저장이 안돼서 초기화가 되죠
<GarlicChicken> 아 왜 이렇게 졸립지 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<GarlicChicken> 미치겠다능 /-ㅠ-/
<monos> root@ubuntu:~# chrome
<monos> chrome: 명령을 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> chrome-stage
<GarlicChicken> whereis [blabla]
<monos> root@ubuntu:~# whereis [blabla]
<monos> [blabla]:
<GarlicChicken> ....
<GarlicChicken> 진짜 그렇게 치시다니 - -)a
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그래서 rm -rf / 하라고 함부로 얘기하면 안되는 것이죠..
<GarlicChicken> ex) foo@ubuntu:~# whereis bash
<monos> "./
<Markers> 혹시 헤로쿠 써보신분 계신가요?
<Seony> 아주 잠깐 써봤어요
<Markers> 없으신가 ‘ㅅ';
<Seony> 학교 다닐 때 숙제하느라...
<Markers> 인스터스 하나는 무조건 무료인가요?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 오홍.
<Seony> 한 번 써보고 돈 내라 이거죠
<Markers> 지금 트랙이나 레드마인 이슈트래커 툴을 이용할려는데 서버 따로 구비안할려고 보니 paas 서비스 무료로 하는곳 찾고 잇어서 -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 레드마인 정도는 라즈베리파이로 돌립니다.
<Seony> 제가 작업한 소스코드 보관용도로, 라즈베리파이에 레드마인이랑 git 설치해놨거든요...
<Markers> 라즈베리파이가 얼마죠 -ㅁ-?
<Seony> $45쯤?
<Markers> 4만 5천원인가요 -ㅁ-
<monos> 새로나온 라즈베리파이 보니깐 mirco SD카드 들어가던데 일반SD카드 큰거보다 더 빠르죠?
<Seony> 더 느리죠
<Seony> sd카드는 hc 붙으면 속도가 많이 빠르잖아요
<monos> 그러면 구형 라즈베리파이가 더 빠르겠네요
<Seony> 뭐 그래봐야 그게 그거겠죠...
<monos> usb포트 4개로 업글 되었고 파워 1.5A 들어갈수 있게 바뀌었다고 하던데요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 1.5A면, 노트북하드는 못돌리네요
<monos> USB 외장하드 하나는 돌리겠죠?
<Seony> 전원 꼽으면 돌릴 수 있죠
<Markers> 먼가 작정하고 찾아보니 무료 서비스가 굉장히 많네요. 이런 회사들은 도대체 돈을 어떻게 버는거지 -_-;
<Seony> usb 외장하드 자체에 전원을 꼽는거면 돌릴 수 있ㅅ어요
<Seony> 참고로, usb 저장장치로 파일서버 돌리면 많이 불안정해요...
<monos> WD에서도 1베이 나스 싼거 나오네요
<Seony> 1베이짜리야 싼건 많죠...
<Seony> 전 아무리 못해도 2베이 쓸려구요
<Seony> 레이드1 해야해서...
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2441404&cate1=862&cate2=32621&cate3=32679&cate4=0
<monos> 이정도 사면 네트워크 속도 어느정도 나올까요?
<Seony> 기가비트 달려있네요
<Seony> 써보기 전까진 모를거 같은데요
<drake_kr> Seony: dvd 잘 받았습니다 감사합니다
<Seony> 오~ 받으셨군요
<Seony> 잘됐네요.
<Seony> 언제나 받을까 걱정했었거든요
<drake_kr> 매 반기마다 부탁드려요
<Seony> 넵
<drake_kr> 다음부터는 server도 한 30%씩 부탁드려요
<Seony> 그게 선택이 안되요
<Seony> 받으신게, 아예 패키지로 구성되어있는 거에요
<drake_kr> desktop만 왔어요
<Seony> 아그래요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 그럼 뭔가 좀 이상한데요...
<Seony> 패키지에는 서버랑 데탑이랑 섞여있거든요
<drake_kr> 음...
<Seony> 신청 페이지 보니깐요,
<Seony> 데탑 150장, 서버 25장
<Seony> 이렇게 나와있네요
<Seony> 여기에, 섞거나 빼거나 추가하는건 허용되지 않는다 라고도 적혀있구요
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 뭐 그쪽에서 잘못 집어넣었겠죠..
<Seony> 받으신게 총 몇장이에요?
<drake_kr> 200장쯤 되는거 같던데
<drake_kr> 세보지는 않았어요
<Seony> 혹시 막 섞여있는게 아닐까요...
<drake_kr> 음 그럴지도 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 어차피 내일 우체국 가면서
<drake_kr> 다시 한번 확인해봐야죠
<GarlicChicken> Markers, 그냥 gerrit 쓰세요 ㅇㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> (오바킬을 권유한다...뭐야 무서워..)
<Markers> gerrit는 왜용?
<GarlicChicken> 그러고 보니 우분투 사무실이 없군요.
<GarlicChicken> 트랙이나 레드마인 쓰느니 흠 ... gerrit이 좀 탄탄해요.
<Markers> 코드리뷰 할려고 하는게 아닌데 ‘ㅅ'...
<PotatoGim> gitlab도 쓸만한 것 같아요~
<GarlicChicken> 버그질라도 사실 괜찮은데
<GarlicChicken> 버그질라는 mod_perl이 2.4.x 지원 안하므로 똥망.
<monos> http://www.etnews.com/20140905000142
<monos> 이 기사가 사실이라면 우리나라에서 리눅스가 앞으로 많이 발전하겠네요
<PotatoGim> ...
<drake_kr> 누가하는거지
<PotatoGim> 저라면 저기에 참여하기보다 민트나 우분투에 참여하겠다는 생각이 먼저...
<drake_kr> 문장원팀장한테 물어볼까..?
<drake_kr> 임성민팀장?
<drake_kr> 실제 주체가 누군지 궁금하네요
<GarlicChicken> 저기 ETRI만 안껴있으면 됨 =3
<GarlicChicken> 예전에 부요 찍어낼때 에트리가 손대서 폭망 ... ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 에트리는 CDMA 한번 말고는 건수가 있던가요..?
<drake_kr> ㅅ마뭐 일단 임성민팀장이랑 문장원팀장은 제가 한번 오픈 관련해서 지랄지랄했기때문에 완전시망 프로젝트는 안나올것 같긴 하지만..
<GarlicChicken> 완성 될 때까지 첫 방은 오픈 안해도 이해는 해줌 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<GarlicChicken> 첫 릴리즈 하고 나서는 오픈해야 되겠지마는.
<monos> drake_kr, 님 인맥이 대단하네요 우리나라에서 그래도 리눅스가 나와서 한글문제는 많이 해결될거 같아요
<GarlicChicken> 에트리가 예전에 부요리눅스만들때 뒤에서 ㅈㄹㅈㄹ 했거든요
<GarlicChicken> 리눅스 표준이니 뭐니 이상한거 갖다 붙여가지고 엔지니어들 무지 피곤하게 만들었슴.
<monos> 이번엔 좀 제대로 나왔으면 좋겠습니다.
<monos> 미래부에서 이번달 부터 액티브X없이 결제 가능하게 한다고 했는데 아직도 액티브 X 있어야 하다니
<GarlicChicken> 엔프로텍트랑 이니시스좀 척살해야 =3
<monos> http://www.betanews.net/article/602305
<monos> 이게 도대체 언제 부터 된다는 말인지
<GarlicChicken> 말이 9월이지 업체에선 하기 싫어서 난리 쳐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 액티브엑스는 구현체가 있으니까 그냥 우겨넣기만 하면 되니 편한데
<GarlicChicken> 다른건 바닥부터 새로 다 다시 만들어야 된다고 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<GarlicChicken> 아 그놈의 ㅇ 같은 키보드 보안이나 없애버려야됨...
<GarlicChicken> 공인인증서를 인감처럼 쓴다고 하니 그건 그렇다 치더라도..
<monos> 우리나라에서도 이제 MS에서 조금식 벗어날려고하는거 같긴하네요
<GarlicChicken> 그나저나 예전에 방통부나 정통부 있을때 눈껌벅 조차도 안한거에 비하면
<GarlicChicken> 미래부 진짜 노력 꽤 한듯.
<monos> 네
<monos> 저도 그렇게 생각해요
<GarlicChicken> 미래부가 위 아래로 쪼임당하기 시작한게 작년 말 올해 초부터였거든요
<GarlicChicken> 위로는 대통령이 아래론 시민단체가 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> LinDol_ 님
<LinDol_> 냐?
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 어제 확인해 보니 문제가 있더 군요. 허브아래에 공유기를 두니 무조건 차단 되더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 안되는게 아니라 연결하면 차단되는 느낌이더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 원인을 찾으셨으니 이제 작업만 하시면 되겠군요...
<razGon_MINILA> 인터넷만 안되요.
<razGon_MINILA> 결국은 기사를 찾아야 겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 나중에 8.8.8.8 로 핑 해보세요
<razGon_MINILA> 커멘드가. ping 8.8.8.8
<razGon_MINILA> 이러면 될까요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘아침은 몸이 굉장히 무겁네요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 금요일이니, 마음은 편하시죠ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-12
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 토요일도 근무해서요...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 약간은 가볍습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 피곤하네요...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 그래도 오늘 금요일이니까 화이팅입니다.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요...?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> DarkCircle
<drake_kr> bluedusk
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 왜 미천한 저를 찾으시나요? 전 또 지원 나가야함 ㅠ
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 전등 스위치 내린다는게 멀티텝 스위치를 내렸군요... 두시간 작업이... ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헛...
<samahui_WS> 저놈의 멀티텝과 스텐드를 떯어트려 놓는다는게 ... 차일피일 미루다 그대로 뒀더니 올해 두번째 사고군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 이기회로 책상에서 치워버렸습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 스탠드는 어두워서 두신 거에요?
<samahui_WS> 밤에 불다 꺼놓고 스텐드 켜놓고 작업하거나 책읽거든요
<samahui_WS> 야근의 벗이였죠
<samahui_WS> 자리 위 불을 키려면 한 라인 전체가 다 들어오는 구조라서요
<Work^Seony> 아... 사무실이군요..
<samahui_WS> 할 수 읎죠. 죽어라 일해야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 오전 작업 다 살리고 다시오겠습니다. 오늘하루도 즐겁게 보내세요
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui_WS> 넵
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 엇
<drake_kr> 나가셨네
<drake_kr> 밥먹고온사이에..
<igxactly_> PotatoGim 안녕하세요
<igxactly_> PotatoGim:  안녕하세요
<igxactly_> 아... IRCCloud는 Firefox에서 메시지 보내는 거 오류가 있네요...
<igxactly_> 일시적인 현상인가...
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<igxactly_> (_ _)
<drake_kr> 일찍 퇴근하시네여
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> bluedusk
<monos> DarkCircle, 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 으
<drake_kr> DarkCircle 닭공
<monos> DarkCircle, 님 혹시 리눅스에서 동영상 인코딩 프로그램 어떤거 쓰세요?
<drake_kr> virtualdub이나 avidemux 많이 쓰는거 같은데요
<drake_kr> DarkCircle 닭공 자냐
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 넴
<bluedusk> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<bluedusk> drake_kr, simplescreenrecoder  써보셔요
<bluedusk> 아 동영상 인코딩이군요.;
<drake_kr> bluedusk님
<bluedusk> 넴
<drake_kr> 락플레이스에 우분투 보내드림?
<bluedusk> 음? 보내주셔도 쓸데가.;;
<drake_kr> 그럼 안보내주면 돼요?
<bluedusk> 아 sereh 님 보내주시면 좋아라 하시겠네요.;
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 14.10 보내주신다는거죠?
<drake_kr> 14.04요
<drake_kr> 14.04 스킵하고 10으로 보내드릴까요?
<bluedusk> 아 lts면 보내주셔요
<bluedusk> 보내주시면 감사하죠
<bluedusk> 오시면 제가 밥한끼정도는 사드릴 수 있으려나..-_-a
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 와인도 사주시나요
<bluedusk> 와인은 제월급으로는 감당이 안될껀디요.. ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 진로와인도 안되다니
<drake_kr> 충격
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 뭐 저녁때 오시면 식사랑 같이 대접해 드릴 수는 있을꺼에요
<bluedusk> 오늘은 kbs에 감금당하러 와서..
<drake_kr> DarkCircle
<monos> 포도 한송이 사서 소주랑 먹으면 포도주?
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 소주에 포도주스 타서 먹어야죠
<monos> 소주+포도주소=와인?
<drake_kr> 뱃속에 들어가면 다 똑같애요
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 직접 가져다 주실꺼에요??
<drake_kr> 화요일 저녁
<drake_kr> 압구정이지요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 넴  담주 화욜 저녁이요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 일본에서 구입한 정밀부품이 관세도 다 냈는데 아직 오질 않네요.....
<LYUSO_THINK2> .....쩝.
<monos> LYUSO_THINK2: 해외 배송은 추적이 안되나요? 한번 추적해보세요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 배달준비라고 찍혀는 있죠. 배달 출발이 안찍혀서 그렇지...
<monos> 해외 배송한번도 안해봤지만 다른 사람들 글 보면 보름정도 기다리다가 받은 사람도 있데요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 저는 중간에 추석이 끼여서.... 보통 EMS 를 날리게 되면 3~4일내에 모든게 끝나거든요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 게다가 일본에서 오는거니.....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 중국에서 살 때에는 1달 2달 그냥 멍때리면서 기다렸는데 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 어떤걸 구매하셨는지 궁금하네요
<monos> 저는 외국 제품 살수가 없어서 사고 싶어도 못사요
<monos> 신용카드도 없고 사는 방법도 몰라서요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 으아아아아.....;;
<monos> 사고 싶은것들은 많은데 못사고 있어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음 장비에 들어가는 브레이크 라이닝이랑 브레이크 슈를 구입했는데
<LYUSO_THINK2> 얼마 안해요 다 합쳐서 3500엔이었으니까 그런데 문제는 관세가 한 2만원 나온....
<monos> 우아 관세가 비싸네요
<monos> 역시 외국 제품은 관세에 구매 대행 배송배 이런거 때문에 정식수입이 있어야 되요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 요즘 전자제품은 부가세만 내면 문제가 없는데 기계부품은 살짝 무리수가 있더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 전자제품 같은 경우는 관세만 내면 다 되니까 직배송 할 경우엔 해외가 훨씬 저렴합니다.
<bluedusk> 어 전자제품은 부가세만 내면 되나요?
<monos> 전자제품도 관세 있는거 있을거에요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 전자제품은 부가세만 나가면 딥니다. 거의 대부분 그렇고 관세 특별히 나가는 거는 따로 알려줄꺼에요.
<monos> 안드로이드 미니 PC 컴퓨터 안커고 웹 서핑 + 동영상 보고 싶어서 mk809 사고 싶은데 이게 사기가 어렵네요
<monos> 라즈베리파이가 웹만  되어도 정말 좋을텐데 웹이 안되어서 문제에요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님이 판도라의 상자를 여신듯
<monos> http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=news&wr_id=1868328
<monos> 50불이면 우리나라 돈으로 얼마에요?
<bluedusk> 5만5천원정도
<bluedusk> monos, 대략 1100원정도로 계산하시면되요 달러당
<monos> 정말 이정도 가격에 나오면 좋겠네요
<monos> 이거 한국에선 사기 힘들거 같네요
<ipeter> 다들 금요일 오후 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<ipeter> 많이 피곤하네요.
<ipeter> 매일 새벽 3시에 자니까 힘듭니다.
<PotatoGim> ipeter: 저랑 같으시네요... 8월부터 2시 이전에 자본 기억이 없어요..
<GarlicChicken> 전자제품 같은건 ㅎㅎ 흠 ...
<GarlicChicken> 그냥 관세법 링크 드리면 해결될거 같은데
<PotatoGim> yocto...
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :-)
<DarkCircle> 헐렝 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> cheesekun -ㅅ-m 덮.
<cheesekun> :0!
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :D
<DarkCircle> 이 시이이이이이커먼 밤에 웬일로 -ㅅ- (도도...)
<cheesekun> 주말에는 원래 이 시간대에서 활동하고 있었어요! :D
<cheesekun> 시커먼 밤 최고! XDD
<DarkCircle> 묘족같으니 -ㅅ- (고릉)
<cheesekun> > _<)
<LYUSO_THINK> 어머 다크써클님이시다
<LYUSO_THINK> 어머머머
<DarkCircle> LYUSO_THINK, -ㅅ-m 쑤다둠.
<LYUSO_THINK> DarkCircle, ' ')
<DarkCircle> 집사여 일해라냥
<cheesekun> 다크써클님은 펄 채널에서 뵌 적이 있었어요!
<DarkCircle> 아마도 그런듯 'ㅅ'a
<cheesekun> 우분투 채널은 처음 와봐요! XD
<DarkCircle> 치즈옹 뵐때 아목군도 같이 있었는데 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 흑 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 보고싶다 (중얼)
<cheesekun> 아목형 보고 싶네요.. ;ㅂ;
<cheesekun> 꾸.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 이미 엄청난 굇수였는데 자기자신은 너무 낮은 위치에 있다고 더 높은곳으로 올라가고 싶다고 했던 -ㅅ-ㅅ ..
<cheesekun> 사실 뭐라고 해야 할까요 아목형 생각나서 다시 IRC로 와본거에요! :3
<DarkCircle>  그래서 요새 펄채널에서 빼꼼 못하겠다능 -ㅅ- ..
<DarkCircle> 무슨 이야기를 하려고 하면 자꾸 생각이 나서요 -ㅅ-a
<cheesekun> 아목형이 아얄씨좀 자주 와 달라고 했던게 생각이 나서요 :D
<cheesekun> 그런데 가보면 뭔가 너무 조용하고, 어떤 얘기를 해야 할지 잘 모르겠어서 며칠 있다가 다시 또 발길이 끊기고 했었어요
<drake_kr> 엄
<drake_kr> 우분투 이번달 잘하면 여성발표자 3명입니다
<DarkCircle> 아 혹시 메일 받으셨어요?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 올해는 디브온 안한다고.
<DarkCircle> 대신 내년에 제대로 포텐터질듯.
<drake_kr> 흠
<LYUSO_THINK> 후 세션 들러보고싶어도 요즘은 엄두가 안나네요. ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<LYUSO_THINK> 마지막으로 간게 언제였지
<drake_kr> 살짝 너무 다른길로 가는거 아니냐고들 하는데
<drake_kr> 뭐 어때요
<drake_kr> 여자 많은데
<DarkCircle> 올해는 카톡직원들이랑 \-ㅠ-/ 이야~ 한다고 (....)
<DarkCircle> 좋겠 *-ㅅ-* ...
<LYUSO_THINK> .....
<drake_kr> DarkCircle 그놈커뮤니티는 여자많냐
<cheesekun> :0..
<DarkCircle> 월드 와이드로는 ... 수십명 되죠 'ㅅ'a
<DarkCircle> 한국엔 0명이지만.
<drake_kr> 저번달 우분투사진봤제
<DarkCircle> 저희 같은 경우는 그놈서밋 하면
<LYUSO_THINK> 여자 여자......;;;;;;;;;
<DarkCircle> IBM 오라클 이런 직원들이 옴.
<LYUSO_THINK> 와 오라클
<DarkCircle> 한국은
<DarkCircle> 진짜 한국에는 여성개발자가 좀 큰 기업에서 떵떵대야 제맛인데
<DarkCircle> 그런 케이스가 많지가 않아서 답이 좀 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 공주 있잖아
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (반박할 수가 없다)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 결국 다음주 화욜이용 ?ㅅ?
<drake_kr> 암튼 이번 세미나 27일 대학로에서 합니다
<drake_kr> 다들 오세요
<drake_kr> 여성발표자 2명 확정
<drake_kr> 참여자 5명 이상 될것 같네요
<DarkCircle> 확정이라니 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> ?
<LYUSO_THINK> =_=
<DarkCircle> 숫자보단 내실이 중요 -ㅅ- (끄덕)
<cheesekun> \ ' ')/
<FriedChicken> 응가방입장
<cheesekun> ' ')!
<FriedChicken> 참고로
<FriedChicken> (...)
<FriedChicken> Dark -> Chicken (...?....)
<FriedChicken> 그나저나 도메인은 슬슬 처리를 한다긴 하는데 언제까정 완료가 되려나요 ?-?
<FriedChicken> 도메인 점유 비용을 배로 할 필요는 없을 거 같은데 (...) or.kr을 쥐고 있어야 한다면 local-specific하게 잡아야 (...)
<FriedChicken> 처리한다고 해놓고는 사실 말만이라도 하면 절차 바로 들어가는건데 (...) 맏아서 하겠다는 분이 AI 확실히 파악하고 진행해주셨으면 하는 바램 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken> 툭툭 지멋대로 끊어지네 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken> 아잉뽕은 IRC 하는데 이게 더럽네요
<cheesekun> :0..
<FriedChicken> 연결 지속성이 어떤 형태로든 보장이 안됨
<FriedChicken> 더럽 ...
<FriedChicken> IRC클라 자체가 거지발싸개 같은건지는 모르겠지만 ㅡㅅㅡ;;
<cheesekun> 뭔가 앱스토어에서 백그라운드에서 최장 10분 버티는 클라이언트라고 소개문에 본게 하나 있었는데 :0..
<FriedChicken> 10분이 아니라 24시간이라도 버텨야지 정상인듯 싶 (...)
<FriedChicken> 그리고 입력 무반응시 몇분후 접속 강제 끊기
<FriedChicken> 이런거 쯤은 넣어줘야 기본기능하는 클라이언트 아닌가 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken> 휴먼이란 ㅡㅅㅡ (...)
<cheesekun> 아이폰 토닥토닥 :P..
<cheesekun> ' ')//..
<FriedChicken> 냐릉
<cheesekun> 냐릉냐릉(?
<FriedChicken> 그나저나 Xcode 어찌 나오는지 봐야 할텐데 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken> Swift로 가면 외부라이브러리 사용이 쉽지 않을듯
<FriedChicken> 공유 오브젝트 끌어다가 앱 만드는 경우도 적지않은데
<Work^Seony> 아잉뽕6 업글하는 날입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 근데 신규계약이 아니면 $199에 안되는군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-13
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<LinDol_> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 U 나스란거 자기가 자작할수 있게 나오는거도 있던데 보셨어요?
<Seony^TP> 하드웨어에요 소프트웨어에요?
<monos> 하드웨어요 소프트는 직접 설치
<Seony^TP> 오 그렇군요.  링크 있으면 좀 주세요
<monos> 그런데 이게 네이버라서 잠시만요
<monos> http://cafe.naver.com/nascafe
<monos> 이게 외국꺼라서 구매 대행 해서 사는건데 Seony^TP님은 직접사서 조립하시면 ㅗ딜거 같아요
<monos> http://cafe.naver.com/nascafe/37681
<monos> http://cafe.naver.com/nascafe/37285
<Seony^TP> 까페에 가입한 사람만 볼 수 ㅣㅇㅆ네요
<Seony^TP> http://diy-nas.blogspot.sg/2013/06/211-nas-assembly-part-1.html 이거죠?
<Seony^TP> 일단 전 퇴근합니다.  나중에 뵈요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<LinDol> 안녕하세요~~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<lindol> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> autowiz: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lindol> drake_kr_home, 냐옹
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 깨어나시다니
<ipeter> drake_kr_home: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 전 불러놓고 잠수!!
<ipeter> 슝~
<DarkCircle_> 새벽에 프리노드 또 미쳤군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ 아니 아침이지 -ㅅ-a
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 오늘 프리노드넷 접속이 되었다가 안되어따가 좀 이상하네요
<razGon_MINILA> 늦은 밤에 왠일이세요
<razGon_MINILA> ?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 잠자기 전에 한번 와봤어요
<razGon_MINILA> 아름다운 밤이에요.ㅎ
<monos> 토요일
<monos> 아 이제 일요일이구나
<razGon_MINILA> 서버에 무슨 문제가 있었다고 하네요.
<monos> 네
<monos> 아침에 접속할려고 해도 접속이 잘안되었어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 좀 꼬이면서 문제가 되어서 지금은 수정한 거라고 하더군요.
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 님 웹서핑이랑 동영상만 볼려고 하는데 미니PC 안좋을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. 저는 괜찮다고 봅니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 단.
<razGon_MINILA> 그것을 대체하는 물건이 많아졌죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 그것만 한다면 좋은 장치가 있죠.
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 안드로이드 미니 PC는 1080P도 잘 재생 되죠?
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 라즈베리파이는 웹서핑이 아예 못할 수준이라고 해서 포기
<razGon_MINILA> 핸폰
<razGon_MINILA> 굳이 안드로이드 미니 피시까지야.
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 핸드폰은 너무 작고 키보드 치기가 너무 힘들자나요
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 싫으시면 중국제 안드로이드 패드 HDMI달린거 쓰면 되죠.
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 4.7인치에다가 키보드도 없음
<razGon_MINILA> \외부키보드 쓰면 되죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 라즈베리도 키보드 없는건 매한가지죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 어짜피 블투 키보드 쓰는 거니 마찬가지 않을까요?
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 라즈베리파이 USB 키보드 꼽으면 되자않나요?
<monos> USB 외장전원 드가는거 2-4포트 사서 마우스랑 키보드 꼽으면 된다는거 같았는데
<razGon_MINILA> 그포트를 버리면 못쓰잖아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그돈이면 ....
<monos> 어차피 마우스는 집에 있으니
<razGon_MINILA> 게다가 인터넷 로딩은 모바일 페이지 밖에 못할듯 싶어요.
<monos> 그래요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 라즈베리는 그렇구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 인터넷과 동영상이다 라면 그냥 옵티머스LTE2사세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 주변 친구들 많을거에요. 그거 매수 하시면 됩니다.
<monos> 5.5인치 휴대폰?
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. 4.5인치가 그래요.
<razGon_MINILA> 한 3-5만원이면 삽니다. 깨끗한거.ㅋ
<monos> 그런데 테블릿 7-10인치에 키보드 놓고 쓰는게 좋아요?
<monos> 진짜 싸네요?
<razGon_MINILA> 거기에 MHL되는 거 꼳아서.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. 중고니깐 싸죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 굳이 미니 피시를 쓰는 이유가 뭐죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 작은 것은 멀티테스킹이 안됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 파일서버 올리고 뭐 다른 것을 못해요.
<monos> 적은 전력 소음 없이
<monos> 네
<monos> 그건 나스로 해야죠
<monos> 전은 전력이 무소음에 동영상 보면서 잠들어어도 걱정없는거요
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 핸폰사셔서 굴리시거나 주변에 공기계 핸폰 많은사람있어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 한계가 있죠. 구현이.
<razGon_MINILA> FHD까지 만이요.
<razGon_MINILA> 1080P
<monos> 네
<monos> 1080P 되고 웹서핑만 딱 되면 되요
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 제가 해보니깐 그럴려면 네트웍도 같춰 져야 해요.
<monos> 4K동영상은 보급화 될려면 아직 시간이 많이 걸리거 같아요
<monos> 네트워크
<monos> 공유기 있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그정도를 무선랜으로 뿌리면 속도가 받춰줄까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 라즈베리로는 1080잘 못돌려요.
<monos> 잘 모르겠어요
<monos> 안해봐서요
<monos> 라즈베리파이는 말고 그거보다 성능 좋은거 사야죠
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 보니깐 스트리밍을 무난히 돌리려면 쿼드 이상은 되야 해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 듀얼이 최소사양.
<monos> 네
<monos> 쿼드코어 미니 PC 나올때 까지 기다려야 겠네요
<monos> 그전엔 그냥 휴대폰 + 데스크탑 써야 겠어요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 지금은 제가 볼떄는 차라리 지금의 베이트레일이 조금더 좋아진 세대면 나올듯 싶어요.
<monos> 지금 저두 Q1900M 사서 나스 + 동영상 + 웹서핑 컴퓨터 만들려고 생각은 해봤어요
<monos> 이게 베이트레일 쿼드코어 2GHz
<monos> 내년에 체리트레일 14nm공정으로 나온다고 해요
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 저는 차라리 그래픽코어가 유리한 키비니가 더 낫다고 생각해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 전력면은 그리생각하지 않지많요.
<razGon_MINILA> AMD의 APU요.
<monos> 카비니 25W
<razGon_MINILA> 카비니.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<monos> Q1900M 10W
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ 대신 그래픽코어가 좋죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 제례 지내고나니 몸이 피곤합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<LYUSO_THINK> monos, 안녕하세요!
<razGon_MINILA> 한단계 정도 상위라고 생각하시면 되비낟.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<LYUSO_THINK> razGon_MINILA, 안녕하세요. =)
<monos> 저는 그래픽은 별로 안써서 동영상만 잘 나오면 되는데요
<monos> 1080P
<autowiz> 1080 gpu 없이 돌리기 힘들어요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<LYUSO_THINK> 1080p 는 gpgpu 가 꼭 필요하죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금의 1080P는 지금이지만. 나중에는 그한단계 위도 필요할겁니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> H.265 부터는 준비가 필요하지요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 4K H.265 코덱 디코딩이 하스웰 i7 에서 실시간으로 못돌리더라구요.
<monos> H264 -> H265
<razGon_MINILA> 그래요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇습니다.
<monos> 무소음으로 저전력 컴퓨터 만들기 힘드네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<monos> 4K는 보급화 될려면 엄청 시간이 오래 걸릴거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 이상한게. 카베리에서는 가능할겁니다.
<monos> 요즘 나오는 드라마도 아직 720P 자나요
<razGon_MINILA> 그래픽코어가 괜찮으니깐요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 드라마 마스터에서는 8K 로 하고
<monos> 영화는 블루레이 1080P 60hz
<LYUSO_THINK> 파이널에서는 4K 방영으로는 1080p 합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러고보니 블루레이도 이제 4K 규격 나온다더라구요. 50GB 에 H.265
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> monos, dc2dc로 쓰고 팬은 무소음 팬쓰면 되지 않아요?
<razGon_MINILA> 케이스를 조금 큰거로..ㅋ
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 어탭터 60W 나 120W 240W 그런걸로도 사용 가능하죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<monos> 지금 당장할거는 아니고 계획중이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 실제로 i7은 못쓰지만요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 실은 미니컴은 아니고 일체형 컴을 생각하고 있어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아이를 위한 교육용컴.
<razGon_MINILA> 조건.1. 사양은 적당히.
<razGon_MINILA> 조건.2. 싸야한다.
<razGon_MINILA> 조건.3. 일체형형태로 만든다.
<razGon_MINILA> 이런식의 추상적인 조건이 있는데요.
<razGon_MINILA> 대략 조립하기는... 그냥 작은 모니터에 베사홀로 뒤에 붙이 는 방법을 쓰려 해요.
<monos> NUC가 베사홀에 맞을지도 모르겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 조립할겁니다.
<monos> 인텔이 NUC보다 더 작은 PC만든데요
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 더 작은 보다는 더 얇은 을 바랍니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 일체형으로.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 그런것들은 아무리 싸게 만들어도. 50만원은 나오더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 고민입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴 모니터 가격이 있으니
<monos> 맞네요 모니터가 문제네요
<monos> 저는 이만 자러 갑니다.
<monos> 다음에 뵈요
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2751269&cate1=860&cate2=868&cate3=933&cate4=0#bookmark_product_information
<LYUSO_THINK> 모니터 가격이라
<LYUSO_THINK> 모니터 상당히 중요하게 여기는 편인데..... 허허
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 이가격이 의외로 비싸죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 물어볼게...
<razGon_MINILA> 리눅스 설치하면 우분투 기준으로 몇기가 정도 소모되죠?
<LYUSO_THINK> 우분투는 한 4~5기가 선이면 다 되는 느낌이더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 물론 gnome 이나 유니티를 사용했을 때의 이야기지만요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 ssd는 64기가 짜리로 설치.
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즈음에는 256기가도 10만원 초반으로 구입이 가능하더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니 애들전용.교육용으로 싸게 맞추려구요. 울장모님 인터넷 용.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그런 목적이셨군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러면 충분하실 거 같기도 해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<LYUSO_THINK> 성능도 그다지 안높으셔도..
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-14
<razGon_MINILA> http://shop.danawa.com/pc/?controller=estimateDeal&methods=productInformation&productSeq=2442701
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<DarkCircle__> http://www.yahoo.com/
<DarkCircle__> ... 묘봇 또 나갔군 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<jasonjang> ssh 클라연트 주로 뭐 써요? 또는 어떤 게 좋아요? (난 그동안 putty 정도밖에 안썼었는데...)
<DarkCircle> 전 윈도우를 잘 안써서 ssh 클라이언트 개념 까먹은게 한 3년 된거 같네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사 DarkCircle
<DarkCircle> 근데 보통 Putty 다 쓰지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 어디는 secureCRT인가 뭔가 쓰던데 그게 좋다고 ... 근데 secureCRT만큼 거지발싸개 수준으로 불편한걸 본적이 없어서
<jasonjang> 저도 거의 안쓰는데, 알바'처에서 scrureCRT 를 고집하길레....물어 봤고요, 지금 훓어 보니까 대부분 우분투 기본으로 처리할 수 있는 일을...거 머라더라?
<DarkCircle> 푸티도 보안키 이슈잉 하는거 지멋대로긴 한데 secureCRT는 더 개떡이라 ...
<jasonjang> 거 머라더라? 그들은 시큐어씨알티'로 배우기를 시작해서 그런지 ....습관/관습" 이면 다 면책되는 것처럼...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 답 고맙습니다. 닭써클님
<DarkCircle> 시큐어씨알티 쓰는 사람들 보면
<DarkCircle> 실제로 오픈소스 한다고 하면서 오픈소스 소프트웨어 제대로 쓰는 사람들은 아니더군요. 오픈소스 개념도 제대로 알지도 못하고.
<jasonjang> 나도 그들이 더 웃긴 것은 몇년전 버전을 고집하더라고요. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> secureCRT 쓰다가 빡쳐서 갖다버렸던 이유가 ...
<jasonjang> ?
<DarkCircle> 명령어 한두줄이면 그냥 끝나는걸 내리고 받고 왔다갔다 하는 귀찮음에 ...
<jasonjang> 예에~ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 인터페이스 용어도 일관성이 없더군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저같으면 그냥 리눅스를 깔고 "제가 알아서 다 합니다" 라고 할듯.
<jasonjang> 지금 딱 그 심정!
<jasonjang> 참눼~ 정곡을 찌르네요. 시큐어씨알티 부터~. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 윈도우를 쓰는 용도는 딱 세가지예요. 1. 한글액셀파워포인트 2. 홈쇼핑/세금처리 3. 게임.
<DarkCircle> 윈도우에서 개발한다는건 밥벌이 할때나 할 일이기 때문에 뺐으니 결국 남은 용도는 저거 셋밖에 없는듯.
<jasonjang> !
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그래서 사실은 윈도우7까지만 겨우 쓸 줄 알고 8부터는 뭐가 어떻게 돌아가는지 모릅니다 ㅎㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Allen> 안녕하세요!
<Allen> 저 여기 처음인데 ㅜㅋㅋ
<Allen> 조금 궁금한 게 있어서요
<Allen> 노트북에 우분투를 설치하면 무선랜카드를 자동으로 잡아주나요?
<kth> Allen : 잡혀요
<Allen> 아 감사합니당
<kth> ^^
<Allen> 우분투에서도 SecureW2같은 무선네트워크 보안 매니저같은 어플리케이션 있을까요?
<Allen> SecureW2는 윈도우용이라.. ㅠㅠ
<kth> Allen : ㅡㅡ;; 저는 그런쪽은 문외해서....
<Allen> 아 넵ㅋㅋ
<Allen> kth: 이렇게 쓰는건가
<Allen> 그렇구낭
<kth> 노트북 어떤거 쓰시는데요?
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요??
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-07
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 잘 들어가셨어요 그떄?
<crixer> 제가 너무 배가고파서 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ..
<jun_> 전 집에서 한거라서요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 저도 집에서 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 집에 가자마자 짜빠게티 2봉 끓여먹고 들어간거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 오호 롤 달리셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 2판했습니다..
<crixer> 준님이랑 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 아는사람 이랑 같이하면 게임이 정말 재미있어 지지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz__> 저는 crixer 님 전에 학생이라고 해서 고등학생인줄 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 고등학생은아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> (속으로 LOL 하는 고삐리 ~ 라고 생각을   ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋ)
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 롤하는 고삐리;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> cirxer님 잘하시더라구요
<jun_> 혼자서 4명을 캐리해주는 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 우워~
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 왜 그러십니까
<crixer> 롤 12세 게임입니다
<crixer> 고딩도 해도되는겜입니다
<crixer> 초딩도
<autowiz__> 아 법적으로 초딩은 몇몇 게임만 할 수 있게 제한하면 좋겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> pc방가면 완전 쌍욕하면서 시끄러워서 아주
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ PC방 갈때 초딩들은 한곳에 몰려있지 않게 해야할지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 펌 찾아보니 진짜사나이의 시청층은 아들을 군대에 보낸 50대 여성인 것으로 나타났다 이제야 앞뒤가 맞는 느낌이군 국방부는 공중파예능으로 눈가리고아웅 군홍보영상 틀어대고 어머니들이 그거보며 안심하도록 pic.twitter.com/aPW2r5kIxe
<jun_> 금요일에 그렇게 롤하고서... 나가서 치킨을 먹었더니... 주말내내 기름진 느낌이네요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 그러시군요 전 피자를 먹었죠
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 혼자 완판을 달성하셨나요?
<jun_> 아 피자도 땡기네 =_-=
<crixer> 으 근데.... 피자 정말 좋아해서 왠만한건 다먹는데.. 그건 제가 먹어본것중에 젤 맛이없엌ㅆ어요..
<crixer> 한 3조각먹고
<crixer> 다음날 아침에 컴퓨터하면서 먹었더니
<crixer> 무슨 맛인지도 모르고 괜찮게 먹었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 피자가 먹고 싶네요....
<autowiz__> 핏자가 드시고 싶으실땐 전화를 주십시요.
<crixer> 우분투 코리아 피자 먹방 파티 모집
<crixer> 인건가요
<samahui_ws> 저흰 거래처에서 던킨 사와서 아침부터 도넛파티네요
<jun_> 우와..
<samahui_ws> 점심 생각이 없어서 그냥 일 계속하고 있어요
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 전 다이어트중인지라... 다이어트 쉐이크하나 먹은게 고작인데;;;
<autowiz__> 아 오타입니다. 전화를 주십시요가 아니라 합십시요 입니다. ( 각자 배당시켜 드시면 됩니다)
<samahui_ws> 단거 너무 많이 먹어서 식욕이 사라졌어요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<crixer> ./build-key client1
<crixer> 엌ㅋㅋ 실수..
<samahui_ws> 난또 위즈님이 하턱 내시려는줄알고 놀랐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 저도 은근 기대했습니다
<jun_> 하루정도는 봉인해제할수 있었는데... 아쉽네요
<autowiz__> 아 제가 한턱 내는건가요  ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 언제 시간되시면 저희 사무실 놀러오시면 제가 한턱 쏘겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 약속하셨으니 쳐들어가겠습니다. 두손은 무겁게 마음은 가볍게
<autowiz__> 가실때도 두손은 무겁게 해드리겠습니다 ^__^
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> A4 한박스씩 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 정말 무겁겠군요
<autowiz__> 아하하핫 저희 테스트 서버 사달라고 했다가 반려 당했습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 너무 비싸다고 안됩니다. 이런 .. ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 저처럼 지르고 청구하는 겁니다...
<autowiz__> 저 2년전에 그러다가 못받은 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 물론 잘못하면 카드값 매꾸려 한달을 손가락 빨아야죠
<autowiz__> 아니 한참 출장가는데 법인카드 하도 초과되면
<autowiz__> 전화해서 풀어달라가 하라는건지
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 급한맘에 개인카드 쓰고 못돌려받은게 얼마인지 아우...
<samahui_ws> 법인카드는 한도 없이 써야 재맛이죠
<autowiz__> 그러니까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_>  법인카드를 받아본적이 없어서 모르겠네요;;;ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 예전에 있었던 팀에서는... 대회때마다 법인카드를줘서
<crixer> 매일 같이 치킨 피자 별걸다시키더군요
<crixer> 밥도 사먹고
<crixer> ... 회사내에서도 뭐 음료수랑 별거 다 있어서 맛있게먹었습니다.
<crixer> 전근데 defcon때밖에 못 가봐서 많이 아쉽습니다..
<samahui_tp> 법인카드 좀 그런게... 먹는거 그리 막 사먹고 술마시는건 접대로 처리가 되는데... 기름을 회사차가 가스면 가스만 충전해야 되더군요. 개인차로 출장갔다가 기름넣었더니 나중에 감사때 말나오더군요
<autowiz__> 크릭서 님 데프콘도 갔다 오셨어요? *_*
<samahui_tp> 그래서 요즘은 출장갈때 기름은 그냥 직접 넣고 차후 영수처리하고 있죠
<autowiz__> 저는 같은 종류의 차를 가지고 갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 아 그게...
<crixer> 아쉽게 29등해서 못갔습니다.....
<autowiz__> 한국 지역예선 뭐 이런게 있는건가요?
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 29등이라는 숫자가 아쉬운진모르겠지만 아무튼 제가 참가한 최초의 데프콘이였는데 29등이여서 나름 만족했습니다
<crixer> 아뇨 전세계적으로 합니다
<crixer> 몇천팀은 참가합니다 :)
<autowiz__> 무서운 사람이었군요 음...
<crixer> 아닙니다 버스탔습니다..
<autowiz__> pci 버스를타신건가요? usb 버스를 타신건가요?
<crixer> .....
<crixer> 그....게...
<crixer> 모르...겠...습..니...다
<crixer> 말문...이...막혀서...요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> noth 님 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요...
<autowiz__> ~~.~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<crixer> 아녕하세요ㅗ
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<Lyuso_Think> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요?
<autowiz__> 서니님은 오늘 일요일이시라 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_Think> 아.....맞다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 와~ 임수 하이~
<Lyuso_Think> 그럼 야근한 저는 다시 자러가야...
<Lyuso_Think> ㅋㅋㅋ...
<autowiz__> 오늘도 야근하셔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_Think> 이번 주 전부 야근합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_Think> 그래도 음 어떤 부장이 없어서 제 의사대로 되니까 일이 쾌적하게 되어서 피곤하진 않습니다. =)
<autowiz__> 뭐 어찌됐건 다행입니다.
<Lyuso_Think> 마지막으로 들어온 지 2달 넘어서 들어왔네요. ㅎㅎ..
<autowiz__> 그새 두달이 지났군요
<autowiz__> 세월참 빠릅니다.
<Lyuso_Think> 그러게말이죠...
<Lyuso_Think> 전회사에서 간경색먹고 퇴사당하고 벌써 두달이네요.
<autowiz__> 건강은 좀 괜찮아 지셨어요?
<Lyuso_Think> 네 지금은 많이 나아졌습니다.
<autowiz__> 일도 잠시 쉬셔야 하는거 아닌가요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 다행입니다 . 무엇보다 돈이 우선입니다...
<autowiz__> 아니 아니  ㅠㅠ 잘못썼습니다.  무엇보다 건강이 우선입니다.   ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_Think> 무엇보다 돈이 우선...... ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso_Think> 먹고살려니 음음 어쩔 수 없더라구요. 중간에 한 달 쉬긴 했었습니다. (그러면서 면허도 따고)
<autowiz__> 사실 저는 돈이 우선입니다. 몸은 버텨주길 바라는 마음 뿐이고... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 저는 그래서 지난달엥 15박 16일로 휴가 다녀왔습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 벌써 지지난달이 되었네요 7월이었으니까
<Lyuso_Think> 휴가 재대로 다녀오셨네요.
<Lyuso_Think> 돈이 좀 있으면 그렇게 휴가도 다닐텐데 싶곤 합니다.
<autowiz__> 돈은 별로 안들었습니다. 외국 있는 친구집에 12일동안 살았습니다. ㅋ
<Lyuso_Think> 크으... ㅋㅋ 그런 방법이..!
<autowiz__> lyuso 님 은 모니터 어떤거 사용하시나요?
<Lyuso_Think> 지금은 ThinkPad 사용중입니다만 이전에 집에 사용하던건 IBM T 시리즈에 일반 TN 21 인치 입니다.
<Lyuso_Think> 요즘 DCI 4K 나 5K 모니터 많더라구요. 끌리긴 합니다.
<autowiz__> 그러고보니 프로젝트 할때보면 다들 노트북 눈높이로 세워놓고 , 옆에 모니터 하나 더 붙여서 많이 쓰시더군요.
<autowiz__> 저도 요즘 4k 모니터 하나 지르고 싶어서 근질근질하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_Think> 그렇죠 요즘은 다들 그렇게 PR 하더라구요.
<Lyuso_Think> 4K 보다는 5K 가 나을 듯 싶습니다. 컨텐츠가 DCI 랑 UHD 랑 혼재되어 있어서 그냥 쪼끔 높은게 나을 성 싶어요.
<Lyuso_Think> 아나몰픽으로 보면 음음 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_Think> 여튼 일단 자러 슝 --3-3
<autowiz__> 좋은 꿈 꾸세요~~
<autowiz__> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/world/newsview/20150906034707630
<autowiz__> 22년간 산을 깎은 남편..인도판 '우공이산'
<jun_> 정말 대단한 사람이네요...
<autowiz__> 영화를 접할 기회가 있으면 꼭 보고 싶습니다.
<autowiz__> 2010년 영화가 있네요 , 어디서 한번 구해봐야겠습니다. 대여점이건 판매점이건
<autowiz__> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3449292/
<autowiz__> 개봉은 또 2015년으로 나오네요 음...
<jun_> 음...
<autowiz__> 죄송합니다. 2010년영화라고 본건 감독이 다르네요 ㅠㅠ ( 잠을 못자서 정신이없는거 같습니다 죄송합니다 )
<jun_> 굳이 그런걸로 죄송하실꺼 까진....
<pchero_work> 헐... 감동이네요.
<crixer> 제가 너무 매일같이 페북에 쓰는 시간이 너무 많은 거 같아
<crixer> 탈퇴했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 자꾸 들어가게 되니.. 중독인거같아요
<pchero_work> 인스타그램을 시작하세요.. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ 인스타그램도 합니다 여자사람 구경하려고 예쁜분들 팔로우많이했습니다
<crixer> 딱히 글을 쓰진 않는데 페북도 너무 들여다보는 시간이 많아요..
<jun_> 전 폰에 페북을 지우니까 거의 안보게 되더라구요
<crixer> 와 저 분 에전에 봤는데 또보니까 뭔가 가슴이 웅클하네요
<jun_> 몇일에 한번 가끔씩 보는정도..?
<autowiz__> 저도 페북 볼때 가끔 그럴때 있는데 6개월에 3일연속정도라서 뭐 별로 신경 안쓰고 삷니다.
<autowiz__> 전에 명환이 형님이 말한건데 소셜 미디어를 보면서 부러워하는건 좋은데 , 시샘 하거나 하지는 말라고,  소셜의 긍정적인 부분은 다른사람들 잘 먹고 잘 사는거 보고 , 자신도 그렇게 되리라 꿈을 꾸는거라고 ...
<autowiz__> 정말 그때부터 패북볼때 생각이 좀 바뀐거 같아요.  인생인 짧고 시간은 잘 만 갑니다.  후회하지 않는 혹은 가능한 후회가 적은 삶을 위하여~~
<autowiz__> (위하여 는 술 마실때만 외치는 건가요 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<imsu> 오전 인사 하구 퇴근 인사하구~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 즐건 하루 마무리 하세요~~^^
<samahui_tp> 좋은 아침 입니다. 정말 요즘은 아침 저녁으로 싸늘~하니 시원하네요
<samahui_tp> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 시간들 되세요~
<HolyKnight> http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/09/07/starcraft-now-works-in-the-browser-and-its-amazing/
<crixer> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-08
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jun_> 안녕하십니까~
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 어제 술을 마셔서 그런가... 몸이 무겁네요... 맥주 조금 마셨는데....ㅜㅜ
<autowiz__> 조금이면 얼마나 드신건가요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> hello?
<crixer> hello
<autowiz__> 저 방금 알았는데 olleh 가 hello 거꾸로 쓴거군요
<autowiz__> 임수 하이 밥은?
<bluedusk> 전 열심히 단식투쟁 하고 있습니다.
<autowiz__> 투쟁내용은 무엇인가요?
<autowiz__> 살과의 전쟁 인가요?
<imsu> autowiz__: 안녕하세요 ~~ 점심 먹고 낮잠자다가 이제 일어났어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 잘 잤어? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 어제 늦게까지 놀아서 그런가.. 오늘 무지 졸리네요
<jun_> 점심시간에도 밥 안먹고 1시간 반가까히를 잤는데.. 책상에 엎드려 자서 그런가 더 찌뿌둥하고... 죽겄습니다
<samahui_tp> 날씨가 화창하니 놀러가고 싶은 날입니다
<samahui_tp> 구름한점 없이 완전하게 맑고 높은 하늘이네요
<crixer> ..?
<crixer> 전에 말했던 과외 학생으로 부터 카톡이 왔네요
<crixer> 생각해보니 경찰서는 아닌거같고...
<crixer> .....????
<crixer> 보기가 싫네요 카톡
<pchero_work> 무슨 일이 있나요?
<crixer> 별일은 아니였는데.. 과외 학생이 일방적으로 환불요구를 해와서 제가 지금 당장은 환불은 힘들거같고
<crixer> 조금 시간을 달라 했더니
<crixer> 경찰서 간다고 말했던 일이 있었습니다
<jun_> 환불사유가 뭔데요..?
<pchero_work> 이런..
<pchero_work> 갑자기 팅했네요.. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 환불사유가 뭐였나요..?
<crixer> 음 과외하다가 제가 버스 시간을 잘못 알아와서 조금 늦을거같다고 양해를 구했었는데 그게 마음에 안들었나봐요
<crixer> 그래서 그만하겠다고 환불해달라고 했습니다
<razGon_Xch2> 윈도우8.1에서 10으로 업그레이드 받는데 얼마의 시간이 걸리나요?
<crixer> 한 20~30분 내지 걸리지않을까요 받는거만치면
<crixer> 업글완료까지는 ssd라면 한 40분쯤..?
<razGon_Xch2> 노트북은 완전 넷북수준
<crixer> 어지까지나 예상입니다만
<razGon_Xch2> eMMX
<crixer> 어디까지나
<pchero_work> 에구구구....
<razGon_Xch2> eMMC
<pchero_work> 과목이 뭐였어요..?
<razGon_Xch2> 그나저나 경찰서까지 하고 넘하네.
<crixer> 시스템 해킹이요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 우와...
<pchero_work> 저도 과외 받아보고 싶네요..
<crixer> 그래서 한 3일 4일지나니까
<crixer> 본인이 경찰서 갔을수도있죠
<crixer> 그래서 저는 잘못한게 없으니까
<crixer> 아마 경찰분이 이건 고소안된다고 말했을수도있고요
<crixer> 저는 준다고 했고 시간이 달라는게 경찰에서 고소사유가 될리가 없으니..
<crixer> 오히려 제가 걔를 고소해도 상관없는 수준인데
<crixer> 물어보니 환불요구는 정당하지만 수단이나 금액이 과할정도면 협박죄 혹은 공갈죄로 고소고 가능하다군요
<crixer> 저는 1주일내로 안해주면 경찰서간다는 협박을 받았으니..
<pchero_work> 에구...
<pchero_work> 맘고생이 많으시겠어요..
<pchero_work> 중대 결심을 했습니다.
<pchero_work> 업무중에는 놋북으로 페북에 접속 안하는 걸로..
<pchero_work> -_-;;; 엄청 고통스러울 것 같아요.
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저 그래서 걔 고소할까 생각중이에요 너무 꽤씸해서
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㄷㄷ
<imsu> autowiz__: 자도 자도 끝없죠 이놈의 잠유혹이란~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://jjalbang.kr/vxcd272tv?p=1&userid=&action=&search_key=&search_date=&orderby=upload_date&from=47&fl=Y
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 5000만명중에서라고 따지기엔... 너무 광범위한거 같은데요..
<jun_> 서울에서도 배달가려면 1시간은 걸릴꺼 같은데..
<jun_> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다;
<autowiz__> 위에 아이템은 하루 건수가 얼마나 되느냐가 문제인거 같은데 사용자가 별로 없으면 그닥 ...
<autowiz__> crixer 님 ㅎㅎ 헤킹 과외 하신거군요 .. 저도 돈많은 집 컴과외 한번 해보고 싶었는데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 저녁 겸 음주겸 나갔다 오겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 그런게 있군유
<HolyKnight> 해킹과외
<pchero_work> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 재밌네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/238241
<autowiz__> 오늘도 음주 코딩 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 전 오늘도 수면 코딩 ... 졸면서 만들면 뭔가 다릅니다.
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 수고하세요 전 들어갑니다~
<samahui_tp> 내일뵈요~
<HolyKnight> http://newstapa.org/26390
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 제가 좀 늦었습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 이 시간이 늦다뇨
<autowiz__> 3시 4시 쯤에 서니님 반겨드렸어야 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 별말씀을요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 주말은 잘 보내셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무지 잘보냈죠.  여기는 월요일도 휴일이었거든요
<autowiz__> 아 참 이번에 월요일까지 논다고 하셨었었죠 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-09
<jun_> 오늘 아침은 썰렁하네요;;; 슬슬 가을이 오려나~
<autowiz__> 추운거 싫은데 큰일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저는 추운것도 더운것도 싫어요~
<jun_> 음~ 괜히 담배피러갔다가 청첩장을 받아왔네요...
<autowiz__> 괜히 라고 생각하지마시고\
<autowiz__> 당연히 일어날 일이었다고 생각하는편이 마음은 편하지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 다행히 멀지 않은곳에서 한다니까 가서 밥이나 먹어야겠네요
<crixer> 어제.. 친구가 피자사줘서 사먹고와서 메인 os를 엘리멘터리로 바꿨습니다 ㅋㅋ 엄청예쁘네요
<jun_> 이쁘긴한데.. 번역이 정말 발로 되어 있죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저도 노트북을 엘리멘터리로 쓰는데..다들 이쁘다고 신기해하긴 하더라궁
<jun_> 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 우분투 계열이에요?
<jun_> sp gg
<jun_> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 엘리멘트리가 참 가볍지요 깔끔하기도 하고
<autowiz__> (그래도 저는 그냥 오리지널 우분투 쓸렵니다 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<Work^Seony> 저도 걍 우분투로...
<Work^Seony> 사무실 서버들이 우분투기 때문에 제 환경도 맞춰야할 거 같아요
<crixer> 그래요? 번역 잘되었던데요??
<crixer> 누가 좀 손댄 배포판으로 깔아서그런가
<crixer> http://blog.daum.net/bagjunggyu/203
<crixer> 전이거 깔앗거든요
<Work^Seony> 박정규님꺼네요
<crixer> 넵
<crixer> 저거 vm으로 라이브돌려봤더니
<crixer> 너무예뻐서 바로.....
<jun_> 박정규님꺼가 잘 되어있다고 하긴하던데
<crixer> 바꿨어요
<crixer> 터미널도 딱 제스타일이고
<Work^Seony> 이분 최근 또 페북 끊으셨던데 컴백을 자주 하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 다만 폴더의 색깔이 조금맘에안들어서 오늘가서
<crixer> 쓰던 툴들 다시 깔고 조금 변경을해보려고요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 가끔 든 생각인데...박정규님은 도대체 어떤 분이신가 하는 의문이 들더라구요
<crixer> 저게 좋은게 irc내용중에 주소같은거 올라오면 그냥 복사해서 브라우저에 붙혀넣기 해야되는데
<Work^Seony> 이찬진 아저씨랑 아는 사이이신거 같은데, 그걸로 봐서는 전직 IT 종사자가 아닐까 싶어요
<crixer> 저 os 터미널은 그냥 클릭하면 열리더라고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 그거에 더 반했습니다
<autowiz__> 이것저것 많이도 잘하시더라구요
<crixer> 조금 그런게 우분투12.04 기반이던데 루나가 음 쓰다가 문제가없을지 걱정이네요
<crixer> 그러고보니 만들던 os 소스를 백업을 안해놓은거같은데.........................................................
<crixer> 헉ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 으음....
<autowiz__> ... 애도를 표합니다.
<bluedusk> 전
<crixer> 괜찮아요.. 복습한번하죠뭐..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 오오 긍정적인 마인드 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 이미 글렀으니
<crixer> 넵 블루더스크님 전전?
<bluedusk> 그냥 개의치 마시고
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<crixer> autowiz__: 짜피 부트로더 부분만들고 커널 막 만들기시작해서 별로안해서 괜찮아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 부트로더를 만드는 역시...
<autowiz__> 오늘 저녁에 여자사람이랑들이랑 식사 약속 생겼습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 결혼한 분들인거 다압니다
<crixer> :)
<Work^Seony> autowiz__님은 아직 미혼 아닌가요?
<autowiz__> 음.. 설마 저 크릭서님 말은 제가 아주머니들이랑 저녁 약속이 생겼다고 생각하시는걸까요 ? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런거 같네요
<crixer> 킁...
<jun_> ..??
<autowiz__> 이게 어떻게 보면 다수보다 한명이 더 좋을거 같기도 하고
<autowiz__> (쿨럭 ... )
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 사실 autowiz__ 님이 예전부터 적군이라는건 알고 있었어요
<bluedusk> 그러니 다들 일제 사격으로 적을 물리치는....
<autowiz__> 예전부터 라니요 , 아니 언제부터요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 블더님도 얼른 제짝을 찾으셔야지요...
<bluedusk> 전 이미 버린몸
<bluedusk> 여기서 제가 적군을 막을테니
<autowiz__> 나중에 그때라도 마음을 돌려먹을껄 후회하지마시고 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아 적군 .. autowiz__ 님 막아야겟네
<crixer> bluedusk: 저도 오늘
<crixer> 한명의 적군이 생긴거같습니다
<autowiz__> 사이버 워 시작이군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 크릭서님 ip 가 ....
<bluedusk> 역시 적군이 선빵을 날리시려나 보네요
<bluedusk> 전 허접해서 이미 죽어있는 목슴이라 ㅠ
<autowiz__> 블더님은 저만 미워하시는군요 ㅠㅠ 아 슾프다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<crixer> 저 공격하시면
<crixer> 아마 무난하게 처리되지않을까싶습니다
<crixer> 샌 안드레아스 아이피라..
<crixer> 얘네가 디도스같은거 방어해주나.. 모르겠네요
<bluedusk> 저 공격하시면 전 이미 죽어 있으니
<bluedusk> 어서 빨리 끝장을!!
<bluedusk> 한많은 이세상!!! 야속한..
<autowiz__> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/las/616998
<autowiz__> 구글검색 crixer 첫 페이지군요  롤킹 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 롤킹이뭐에요?
<crixer> 전처음듣는데
<autowiz__> 저도 처음 봤어요
<crixer> 그거 그리고 제아이디아니에요
<autowiz__> LoL + King 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그거 누가 쓰더라고요
<crixer> 누군진모르겠는데 저도 그걸로 롤닉하고싶었는데
<crixer> 누가 쓰더락요ㅛ
<crixer> 라고요
<crixer> 아맞다 irc클라이언트 설정좀해야되요 저
<crixer> os바꾸고나서 한글이 출력이안되더라고요
<crixer> 저는
<crixer> 벌써
<crixer> autowiz__: 님의 이름을
<crixer> 알아왔습니다
<autowiz__> 저는 뭐 유명해서 빨리 찾으셨을꺼에요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> zㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 네이버에서 찾아도 뭐 금방 나올듯
<crixer> 씨엔시큐리티에서 일하세요?
<crixer> 오홍
<autowiz__> 친구가 만들었어요 거기
<bluedusk> 쳇 능력자들
<bluedusk> 난 잠수타야겠다
<crixer> 어 누가 내닉으로 na서버 검색해봤지
<crixer> 외국인친구들인가..
<crixer> 롤한다고 북미섭같이하자고했는데 엊그젠가
<crixer> 알고리즘도 공부해야되는데 할게 너무많아요 행복합니다
<crixer> 하하하하하하
<crixer> 신나네요
<autowiz>  행복하시다니 다행입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 엥 왜이렇게 많이 접속해계세요??
<Work^Seony> 근데 crixer님 군대 갔다오셨어요?
<crixer> 저
<crixer> 국가의 부름을 수행중이에요
<Work^Seony> 아 그러면 군대 먼저 갔따오란 소리 안해도 되겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 넵 지금 하고있어서
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 군대갔다오면 다 까먹으니까, 보통 군미필은 걍 군대부터 갔다오는게 더 낫거든요...
<Work^Seony> 전산병 가봐야 실제로 컴퓨터 만질 수 있는 기회는 드물고...
<samahui_ws> 전산병이였지만... 하루 종일 컴만 만졌지만... 한정적 업무와 환경으로 그냥 개인  공부만 좀 했었죠
<samahui_ws> 게임도 많이 했다는... ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저 군생활할 때 저희 전산병은, 팩스만 주고받고 했죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 그거 많이 했네요. 교육병 도와서 지도 만들기 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 작전병이였군요
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 제대로 공부하고프면 ... 특례를 받는게 났죠
<samahui_ws> 둘다 해봤는데 역시 자기 발전은 특례받는거죠
<autowiz__> 저는 파워포인트로 지도에다가 애니메이션 넣어던 기억이.
<Work^Seony> 저는 파워포인트로 지도를 직접 그렸죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 한달 걸렸어요 ㅋㅋ 적군 아군 3번쯤 왔다갔다 하니
<samahui_ws> 저희는 c4iuser라는 요상한놈 건드렸죠
<samahui_ws> 단대호 이동시키면서 워게임했죠
<autowiz__> 우와 사마휘님 멋지삼 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 단대호, 15년만에 듣는 이름이네요
<samahui_ws> 다른건 다 그저그랬지만... 사용하던 장비인 파나소닉 터프북이 탐났어요
<autowiz__> 터프북 ㅋㅋ  너무 무겁지 않나요?  깔고 않을것도 아니고
<autowiz__> 앉을
<autowiz__> 바닷가에서도 쓸 수 는 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 말그대로 군대 환경에는 딱이죠
<samahui_tp> 먼지도 많은데 고장날 일이 읍으니 좋쵸
<samahui_tp> 그에 반해서 빔프로젝트는 맨날 먼지가 통풍구를 막아서 열땜시 다운되고 그랬죠
<samahui_tp> 그걸 또 고장이라고 들고 나가서 용산에서 돈주고 고쳐오던 당시 소대장이 생각나는군요
<samahui_tp> 나중에 불쌍해서 제가 간단하게 청소하고 고쳐주고 ... 수리비 때먹던 그놈 모습이 눈에 선하네요
<samahui_tp> 소대장이 학교 후배였죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 특례받고 다시 갔더니 한~참 후배가 소대장도 하고 기분 참 좋았(?)죠
<samahui_tp> 터프북은 정말 좋더군요... 물론 당시 기준으로요... 지금은 해상도 땜시라도 쓰래도 안써요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz__> 저는 소대장이랑 동갑이었던듯
<samahui_tp> 전 중대장들이 다 동생이나 동갑이였죠
<samahui_tp> 작전과장이 한살인가 형 이고 대다장 행벙보급관 주임원사 빼고는 다 동생들이였어요
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 덕분에 계급이나 이름이 아니라 삼촌으로 통했죠
<samahui_tp> 개나소나 다 삼촌 거리더라고요
<samahui_tp> 아무튼 두번갈곳이 못되요 그곳은!!!
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎ   나름 특이하게 다녀오셨네요
<samahui_tp> 네
<samahui_tp> 싸이보다 더 스팩타클하게 댕겨왔죠
<samahui_tp> 특례받고 끝냈어야 했는데... 그놈의 내부고발자덕에 아주.. 몇명 군대 다시가고 몇명은 공익가고... 몇명은 영창갔죠
<samahui_tp> 박사학위달고 군대에서 컴퓨터 고치고 프로그래밍 조금하다가 주로 싸지방 관리에 지도만들기 따위하면서 지내면... 아주 자기 개발에 좋아요.. 인격개발에 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 나라는 지켜야 하지만... 자신을 지키지 못하는 .. 아니 내 머리를 지키지 못하는 시간이죠
<samahui_tp> 나오면 깡통 비슷해져서.. 다시 공부해야되죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 점심 먹고 올께요. 즐거운 점심시간들 되세요
<PotatoGim> 맛점들 하셨나요?
<PotatoGim> 오늘 날씨가 끝내주네요~
<PotatoGim> 농땡이 부리기 좋은 날씨~
<jun_> 오랫만에 저도 점심을 먹었습니다... ㅎㅎㅎ 날씨 진짜 좋네요
<jun_> 조금더 더 시원해지면 점심먹고 산책하기 좋을꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 아직 많이덥던데..
<crixer> 햇빛이 너무 뜨겁습니다
<PotatoGim> 기온이 떨어진데다 바람이 선선해서 그런지 그늘에 있으니 딱 좋더라구요~
<jun_> 그늘에 있으면 딱 좋더라구요 ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 펌: 길에서 소변 냄새가 나면 견공을 의심하지 말고 주위를 살피자. 앞서 지나간 사람이 범인일 수 있다. 방금 잘못 본 건지 어느 남성이 길가 화단에 오해를 일으킬 자세로 서 있었는데. 고개를 돌렸다가 그 분이 지나간 자리를 보니 바닥이 흥건하다.
<autowiz__> 화단의 꽃이 불쌍해 물통의 물을 주고 가신걸 수 도 있겠지요 ^^
<autowiz__> 포 테 토 님 안 녕 하 세 요 식 사 는 잘 하 고 계 신 가 요 ? ?
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz__> 하이라이트 걸려서 괜히 바쁘신데 방해할까봐 저렇게 써봤쪄염 ~~  *^_^*
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오늘따라 심신이 괴로우신가보군요...
<crixer> dkssudgktpdy
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<dshin11> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 와서니님은 완전
<crixer> 올드유저시네요
<crixer> 타임존 변경을 해보려고 검색을 좀했는데
<crixer> 왠진모르겠지만 irc 로그가나와서 ㅡ.ㅡㅋ
<crixer> 살짝 봤더니 서니님이계시네요 2010년로그인데
<dshin11> 한글 irc 커뮤니티가 더 있나요? 처음보네요
<crixer> 여기 로그는 저장이되더라고요
<crixer> 또 왠진 모르겠지만 한글이 깨져서 언어를 좀 변경해줬더니 타임존이 바꼈네요
<crixer> 신기할노릇
<autowiz__> 한 irc , 단군넷
<autowiz__> 또 뭐가 있었을까 ...  hackerslab irc
<autowiz__> 포테토님 내일 저녁 어떠세요?
<autowiz__> 제가 법인카드로 맛있는거 대접하겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 저도 환영합니다
<autowiz__> 크릭서님도 오셔도 됩니다. 지역이 어디신지?
<crixer> 그게 문제입니다
<crixer> ㅠㅠㅠ..서울을 안살아서리..
<autowiz__> 외국이신가요?
<autowiz__> 지방이신가요?
<autowiz__> 저다음주에 벌초하러 대구 찍고 경주 갑니다.
<samahui_tp> 전 이번주에 대전 출장입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 내일부터 주말까지 있어요
<PotatoGim> 헉~ 무려 법인카드!
<samahui_tp> 가기 싫습니다
<autowiz__> 아아 주말 출장이라니 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 살려줘요~!!!
<crixer> 지방살아요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 다른 사람을 보내는 방법은 안통하나요? ㅠㅠ
<crixer> 내년 혹은 내후년에 외국으로 가고싶은 마음은있는데
<samahui_tp> 다른 사람들 싸들고 갑니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<crixer> 여건이될지모르겠네요
<samahui_tp> 아마도... 일끝나고 축구한판과 술판한판이 기다리지 않을까 싶어서 걱정도 되네요
<samahui_tp> 요즘은 달릴 체력이 안되요
<crixer> 어라 네이버도 본인에 아이피를 확인할수있네요
<crixer> 신기하다..
<autowiz__> 로그인 기록이 남는시스템이 있을껍니다.
<autowiz__> 그래서 새로운 장비로 로그인하면 차단하거나 기록할 수 도 있는거 같더라구요
<crixer> 검색창에 치면
<crixer> ip를확인ㅏㄹ수가있네요
<crixer> 확인할수가
<autowiz__> 네이버 재미있는게 서술형 명령도 먹힙니다. 예를들면
<autowiz__> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?sm=tab_hty.top&where=nexearch&ie=utf8&query=%EC%98%A4%EB%8A%98+%EB%82%A0%EC%94%A8+%EC%96%B4%EB%95%8C%3F
<crixer>  오 ... 그냥 저는 날씨라고 치면 나오는걸 알아서 날씨라고만 입력해봤는데 저건 몰랐네요
<crixer> vmware 워크스테이션은 업글한지 얼마 안됐는데 벌써 키가 둥둥떠다니네요
<crixer> 아니 내가 낚인건가..
<autowiz__> 확실한 답을 주십시요 ㅎㅎ 낚이신건가요 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 저녁먹으러 갔다 오겠습니다.
<samahui_tp> 맛나게 드시고 수고들 하세요
<samahui_tp> 저도 이만 들어가 볼께요. 나중에 뵈요
<autowiz__> 밥먹고 맥주 한잔 하고 왔습니다. 오늘도 불태워야지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 안됩니다
<crixer> 혼자서 그러시면안됩니다..
<autowiz__> 코딩해야합니다.
<crixer> 전 빌드중이라...
<crixer> 할게없습니다
<autowiz__> 빌드중에는 영화를보거나 , 빌드되는거 구겅하거나
<autowiz__> 새로운 코드를 짜는 방법이 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 혹시 번역할 때, "Ubuntu GNOME is fair" 라는 문장이 있다면,,
<LinDol> 보통 "Ubuntu GNOME은 공정합니다." 로 번역하나요?
<LinDol> "우분투 그놈은 공정합니다."라고
<LinDol> 하나요?
<LinDol> 궁금한 것은 "Ubuntu GNOME"을 어떻게 옮기는지가 궁금해서요.
<autowiz__> 4시간후 서니님 오시면 알려주실거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 앗 ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 안녕히주무세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> fair는 공평하다고 번역할 수도 있을거고,
<Work^Seony> 근데 GNOME은 공식 발음이 "그놈" 아니에요?  어떻게 옮기느냐 라는 질문이 이해가 잘 안가네요
<Work^Seony> 이번에도 아이폰 6s 초기 판매지역에서 한국은 제외네요
<HolyKnight> 어떘나유
<HolyKnight> 애플발표
<Work^Seony> 아이패드 프로는 액자 마냥 네모반듯하구요,
<Work^Seony> 감압을 지원해서, 와콤 태블릿처럼 그림을 그릴 수 있나봐요.,..
<HolyKnight> 오호
<Work^Seony> iOS 9에 추가된 신기능들이 좀 쌈박한거 같고...
<HolyKnight> 오호
<Work^Seony> 9월 중순엔가 iOS 업글 나온다네요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<Work^Seony> 아이패드 프로 전용 키보드도 출시합니다.
<Work^Seony> 펜슬도 출시하는데, 펜슬 가격이 $99 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 참고로, 아이패드 프로 사이즈가 12.9인치
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> https://github.com/gloomyson/StarCraft
<Work^Seony> 스타크래프트 HTML5 버전이랍니다
<Work^Seony> 놀랍네요
<crixer> 넵 그거 봤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 신기하더라고요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-10
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun_> 조금 덥긴 한데.. 확실히 놀러가기 좋은 날씨네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 안뇨
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 이제 밤에 전기장판을 켜야 따뜻하게 자네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 헉;;; 벌써 정기장판을 키셨어요?
<crixer> 넵..
<crixer> 은근히 따뜻하게 자는걸 좋아해서
<crixer> 그럼 왠지 잠도 잘오는거 같애서 켰어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 전 아직도 에어컨을 켰다가 껐다가를 반복하고 있는데;;;
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 밤에는 좀 춥더라고요
<crixer> 시골이라그런지
<crixer> 온도가 더 낮은기분..
<crixer> 아맞다
<crixer> 엊그제 반딧불봤어요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 겁나 깨끗한 시골입니다
<crixer> 가끔보면 한 두마리씩 돌아다녀요 반딧불이
<crixer> 작년에도 보고 재작년에도 본거 같은데 처음봤을떄 진짜 신기했는데 지금은 지나가면 그려려니 합니다
<crixer> 그려러니 인가
<jun_> 반딧불 본게 10년 정도 전인데;;;ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 처음에는 술먹어서 눈이 이상해졌나 싶었었는데 휘둘러보니 뭔가 잡히더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 크릭서님은 공기좋은곳에서 계시는군요~
<crixer> 넵 완전 꺠끗합니다
<crixer> 그걸 보고 왠지
<crixer> 예전 이야기들보면
<crixer> 반딧불을 보고 공부했다 이런것들이 안믿겨지더라고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 불빛겁나작은데 그걸로 공부했으면...
<crixer> 어떻게한거지? 라는 생각이 문득문득 들기도하고요
<jun_> 100마리 정도 잡으면...
<jun_> 죽겠죠..? ㅎ
<crixer> 그랬을까요??
<crixer> 100마리 ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 하긴 옛시대에는 반딧불이 굉장히 많았을테니..
<jun_> 음... 사극드라마같은곳에서 엄청 많이 나오잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 물론 컴터 그래픽이 굉장히 티나는 수준이지만 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 그정도의 불빛도 안나오고요 사실
<crixer> 반딧불 한번도 못본사람들이 틀림없습니다
<crixer> 손톱만큼의 불빛도 안나던데 반딧불..
<crixer> 아무튼 대단합니다
<jun_> 그냥 뻥이 아닐까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 반딧불이 좀 더 밝은 놈들도 있습니다.
<crixer> 그래요? 제가 본 얘들은 다 애기들인가보네요
<autowiz__> 그리고 반딧불로 공부했다는 얘기는 실은 그냥 달빛으로 어두운데서 뭘 읽은 걸지도 모르겠다는 생각을 해봅니다.
<autowiz__> 반딧불은 그냥 그런 의지의 표현정도로
<jun_> ㅋ 명쾌하게 정리!
<crixer> 오호.. 그런식으로도 해석이가능하군요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ 출장갑니다 즐거운 주말들 보내세요
<jun_> 사마휘님 고생하세요~~
<jun_> 출장 어느지역으로 가시나요..?
<samahui_ws> 고생들 하세요
<samahui_ws> 대전 갑니다
<samahui_ws> 댕기올께요
<jun_> 캬~
<Work^Seony> 흐 고생하세요
<jun_> 고생하세요~
<samahui_ws> 주말에 일해야되서 살짝 힘들어요
<samahui_ws> 나중에뵈요
<autowiz__> 수고하세요~~
<autowiz__> http://www.freecolumn.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=2754
<autowiz__> "겨우" 로 검색해보면 뭐 읽을 수 는 있는거 같습니다. 천천히 불편하게라도
<crixer> 엘리멘터리 os
<crixer> 맥 os 같은
<crixer> 화면전환이라고해야하나요?
<crixer> 막 그런게 있어서 정말좋은거같아요
<autowiz__> 화면 통합도 지원하더군요 영상보니가
<crixer> 와 진짜 처음에 그 기능 우연히 키보드로 터미널을 연다는게 잘못눌려서 그 기능을 써보게 되었는데 맥에서 가장 부러운 기능이였는데 그게 있다니
<crixer> 와 그래요?
<crixer> 완전좋은듯..
<crixer> 윈도우는 ....
<crixer> 쓰레기통으로 넣는걸로..
<autowiz__> 나눠 졌던거 모으면
<autowiz__> 나눠진 가상 화면 두개를 합치면
<autowiz__> 2번 화면에 있던 창들이 1번 화면으로 옮겨오더라구요 , 그때
<crixer> 오호..
<autowiz__> 박정규 님이 올리신 영상보니보니 있었어요
<crixer> vm쓸떄
<crixer> 아하
<crixer> vm쓸때 정말좋은거같아요 2번화면에 전체화면으로놓고...
<crixer> 딱 1번화면에서 놀다가 2번화면으로 가서 윈도우쓰고
<crixer> 더블모니터긴한데
<crixer> 뭔가 그런 기능이 있으니 활용을 해봐야겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 그게 맥 처음 접했을때 제일 부러웠던 기능이였는데
<crixer> 하 그게있다니..
<crixer> 완전 감동입니다
<Work^Seony> 정작 맥을 쓰면 그런 기능은 잘 안쓰게 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 귀찮아요
<autowiz__> 맥은 그냥 그자체로 좋은거지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 알프레드 같은 런처로 불러오는게 더 빠르다보니, 애니메이션 들어가있는 효과는 걍 안쓰게 되요
<crixer> 그러시군요 저는 그기능완전부러웠습니다
<crixer> 뭐 쓰라고 있는 기능이니 최대한 활용해보려고요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 오늘따라 시간이 되게 안가네요;;;
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 많이 안바쁘신가보네요
<jun_> 뭔가를 계속하고 있는데 시간은 안가있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz__> 임수다
<Work^Seony> 오 임수다
<autowiz__> 오오 임수다
<autowiz__> 우리 임군이 인상이 좋아서 그런가 많은 사람들이 격하게 반기는구만 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz__: ㅋㅋㅋ 그럴리가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오프에서 아는 분이 딱 2명 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 아쿠다는 애기 이쁘장하던데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 너는 언제 ....   음....
<HolyKnight> http://blog.rightbrain.co.kr/?p=5810
<crixer> 홀리님은
<crixer> 언제나 좋은정보를주시네요
<crixer> 감사합니다
<autowiz__> http://blog.rightbrain.co.kr/?p=5832
<autowiz__> 프로젝트 방법론, 이상과 현실사이(2) – 애자일 방법론 적용후기
<autowiz__> http://www.ciokorea.com/news/18534?page=0,2
<autowiz__> 첨단 공격 기법 7선 ... 이라는 제목입니다만 뭐 대부분 그저그런 이야기들이고
<autowiz__> 저거하나는 특이하네요 7번 7. 미끼와 배신(Bait and Switch)
<autowiz__> 광고든 앱이든 처음엔 정상적으로 서비스하다가
<autowiz__> 사용자 수가 많이지면 악성 코드 배포지로 변신을 하는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 항상 조심조심하는게 상책인거 같습니다.
<jun_> 이번 우분투 세미나를 MS사에서 하는거 들으셨어요?
<autowiz__> 전에도 한적 있을껍니다.
<autowiz__> 광화문 앞이던가
<autowiz__> 아.. 경복궁 앞이요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> http://onoffmix.com/event/53340
<jun_> MS짱짱맨 이랑 카톡한거 보다가 쉐이크 뿜을뻔했어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 아니 왜 날짜는
<autowiz__> 카톡시간이 9월 19일 토요일인지... 일부러 미래시점을 활용한건지 ...
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 아무생각없이 봤는데... 관찰력이 뛰어나신데요!!
<autowiz__> 아 가고싶은데 , 제사지내러 가야해서
<autowiz__> 못가겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 저는 아직까지 이런자리를 가본적이 없어서;;;
<autowiz__> 재미있습니다. 시간되시면 한번 다녀오시는건 어떠실지 ^^
<jun_> 일단 9월 19일은 아직까진 별다른 약속이 없는 날인지라...
<crixer> 제정신이아닌 미친 콜라보레이션ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오오 임수님이다
<autowiz__> 우와와와 블루더스크 닙이다~~~
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 실망입니다.
<autowiz__> 아이잉~~ ^_^
<autowiz__> 그러지 마시옵소서~~ (오나미 버젼)
<bluedusk> 뭔지 몰라요
<bluedusk> 저 티비 없어서 티비 안보고 살아요
<bluedusk> 한전에서 티비 수신료도 제외시켜달라고 해서 안냅니다.
<HolyKnight> 블루찡.... ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> ㅎㅇ
<autowiz__> 미운털이 단단히 박혔네요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<bluedusk> 전 그런적없는데요
<autowiz__> 없기는요 있는거 같은데요 흐흐흐
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 그렇게 말씀하시면 뭐 맞겠죠
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모르겟네요
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<autowiz__> bind 소스 거의다 출력한거 같은데 양이 만만찮네요 거의 1000장 수준
<crixer> ㅇ ,.ㅇ
<crixer> 갑자기 외국인친구가
<crixer> have you seen Phantom? 이래서
<crixer> 왜그러냐니까
<crixer> a chinese coworker of mine recommended it today, it is korean
<crixer> 라고 대답하는데
<crixer> 이거 농담인가요?
<crixer> 아 이해를못해서
<crixer>  it is a korean tv show about hacking i heard
<crixer> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 유령이라는 드라마 봤냐고
<crixer> 그걸 말하는거였네요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 나는 실험용 팬텀 말하는 줄 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 유령이 팬텀이긴하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 얘가 갑자기 뭔소리지 했네요
<bluedusk> 전 한국인 친구도 없는데 부럽네요.. ㅠ
<autowiz__> 드라마 유령 이 재미있다는 사람이 종종 있더라구요 전에 여기놀러왔던
<autowiz__> 브라질 사람도 그랬고
<autowiz__> 드라마 하면 역시 미안하다 사랑한다 , 하니면 발리에서 생긴일 이지요 하하핫
<autowiz__> 발리가면 나도 소지섭 처럼 될줄 알았어 ㅠㅠㅠ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 뭔가근데 유령은
<crixer> ㄷ저예산 드라마여서
<crixer> 뭔가 그런게 티가나는게 약간 마이너스요소였지만 재밌게봤습니다
<autowiz__> 최근에는 재미있는 드라마 없나요?
<crixer> 요즘 드라마를 안봐서 모르겠어요
<crixer> 나의 작은 귀신님인가
<crixer> 박보영 나오는 드라마가 재밌다던데
<autowiz__> 내 완전 살살 녹습니다 아주
<crixer> 박보영이
<autowiz__> 애교 작살
<crixer> 색드립을 좀많이치던데
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 그누구냐 김슬기 빙의 역활할때
<autowiz__> 저녁에 다시한번 첨부터 봐야겠습니다. 아흣 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 이만 들어가 보겠습니다~
<jun_> 수고하세요~
<crixer> 혹시 ssh접속 환경에서 탭을 누르면
<crixer> unError: can not access /proc.
<crixer> 라고 뜨는데 이유를 아시는 분 있나요?>
<autowiz__> 어디 코드를 손본건 아닌가요?
<crixer> 그렇지는 않은데 음... 여기 집에서 접속하면 그게 뜨는거보니 뭔가 언어쪽문제일까요?
<crixer> 다른 곳에선 잘되는데
<crixer> 집에서만 접속해서 파일명 다치기귀찮아서 탭을 누르면 저래뜨니
<crixer> 물론 모든 파일명이 적히긴합니다만 저것도 같이 뜨는게 거슬려서 킁
<autowiz__> ls -ald /proc
<crixer> 흠.,.. 그냥 거슬려도 해야겠어요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3236234
<autowiz__> 개인적으로 괜찮다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz__> 나름 힘든점도 있겠지만 실보다는 득이 더 많을거 같다고 생각합니다. 화이팅~
<autowiz__> 참 우리나라는 웃기는게 저런 글이 올라오면 꼭 밑에서 댓글로 싸웁니다
<autowiz__> 당사자도 아니고 3자끼리 아주 토론의 장을 넘어서 전쟁의 장이 열리는거보면 어이가 없습니다 아주.
<pchero_work> 우와....
<pchero_work> 다들
<pchero_work> 그냥 부러워하는거 같은데요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 그저 멋있고, 부럽고, 대단하네요.
<HolyKnight> 본좌는 그냥 시큰둥한편이네유
<pchero_work> :) ㅎㅎㅎ 덴마크에 오면 밥한끼 꼭 사주고 싶네요.
<pchero_work> 그냥 17? 18살 짜리 남학생이 혼자 세계일주를 간거지요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 혼자서 모든걸 계획하고, 미래에 대한 두려움도 컷을텐데.. 다 이겨내고 스스로 선택한 것이 정말 존경스럽네요.. ㅎ
<autowiz__> 히어로 님도 외국에서 고생이 많으십니다. 힘내십시요~~
<pchero_work> autowiz__: 감사합니다. :)
<autowiz> 그럼저도 덴마크 가면 밥사주시나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 넵! 다만 오실때 한국음식좀.. ㅠㅠ
<oming> dma..
<oming> 음...
<oming> 여기 음
<oming> 한글 안나오네;
<oming> dkdk
<oming> 한글 테스트
<oming> 아 돼는군...;
<oming> 안녕하세요. 혹시 한국판 IRC주소좀 알수 있을까요?
<oming> !주소
<oming> @주소
<oming> #주소
<oming> 음... ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 펌: 코카인, 하니까 생각나는 게 홍정욱의 <7막 7장>에 나오는 유학시절 에피소드. 주변의 노는 친구들이 마리화나 피면서 홍 씨에게 권하던 이야기인데, 그냥 거절하면 약해 보일 것 같고 "나 사실은 코카인해서 그거보다 약한 건 좀..." 이랬더니
<crixer> 한국판 irc라는게 음
<HolyKnight> 카톡 오픈채팅?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-11
<autowiz__> 홀리나이트님 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 이랬더니 다음은 뭔가요 ?? *_*
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<crixer> ㅎㅇㅇ 라고하시네요
<crixer> 주변의 노는 친구들은 ㅎㅇㅇ라고했나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 펌: 미국 친구들이 전부 다 "헉! 이거 완전 레벨이 다른 놈일세"라면서 그 다음부터는 안 권했다는 이야기... <7막 7장>이 판타지물이라는 평도 가끔 받지만, 암튼, 뽕쟁이 천국인 미국에서조차 코카인의 대접이 그런 레벨이라는듯.
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 생일축하드립니다!!
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz__> 감자짐님 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&sid1=001&oid=025&aid=0002534087
<razGon_MINILA> 이러면 문제있는거죠?
<autowiz__> 아 아직 현실감각이 없는거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> MIT 포기하고 서울대 지원하게 된 배경은 뭘까요?
<autowiz__> 애국심? 경제적 문제, 언어적문제 , 국가관?
<autowiz__> 하긴 한국에서 직장생활 2~3년 안해보고 현실감이 생길리가 없겠지만서두
<autowiz__> ftp 프로그램처럼 로컬에서 파일 복사할때 queue 식으로 되서
<autowiz__> 도중에 편집도 되고 확인도되고 그런 프로그램 하나 만들어주십소서~
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/238481
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3242116&cpage=7&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/238080
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.nate.com/view/20150911n22113
<autowiz__> 아까 점심먹으면서 뉴스 봣씁니다만.
<autowiz__> 팔을 젓힌상태에서 폭발했다는게 말이 안되지 않습니까?
<autowiz__> 그럼 훈련병 머리가 날아갔겠지요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 그럼
<HolyKnight> 잘못던졌다는?
<autowiz__> 중사는 죽었는데 훈련병은 손목이 날아갔다는건 .... 음... 폭발이 두번있었다는걸까요?
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz__> 아무튼 슬픈일입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 그츄...
<autowiz__> 저도 신교대 때 사고 때문에 몇년동안 안하다가 오랜만에 실탄 던지는거라고
<HolyKnight> 허 그랬군유..
<HolyKnight> 본좌는 면제라....
<autowiz__> 그때 하나 등뒤로 떨어져서 간부가 발로 처리홀에 발로차서 집어넣고 그랬었거든요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz__> 크레모아는 정말 포크레인이 지상 5미터 정도에서 떨어진다랄까
<autowiz__> 땅이 전체가 흔들립니다.
<autowiz__> 포테토님~~
<autowiz__> 많이 바쁘신지 통 안보이시네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 다음주에 제가 저녁 한번 쏩겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 불타는 금요일 오탁 작렬 ~~ ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 오탁 -> 오타
<autowiz__> 피시히어로님 안녕하세요
<jun_> 불타는 금요일에 인사드립니다~ 하하하하~
<autowiz__> 준님 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~
<crixer> jun_: 오늘도한판하시져
<jun_> crixer 님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ 오늘도 달리시려구요?
<jun_> 오늘은 저녁 드시고서 접속하심이;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 몇판만하시죠 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저 같은 허접을 캐리해주시려고....ㅎ
<crixer> 아마 1주일만인듯..
<crixer> 롤
<jun_> 그때도 아마 금요일이었을꺼예요;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 롤도 와인으로 새로 깔아야되서 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 롤은 확실히 윈도우나 맥에서돌려야지하는 생각에....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 리눅스에서 돌리면 게임중에 키가 안먹히는 경우가 있어서 결국 지웠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 그래요?? 흠..
<jun_> 한글로 채팅치고 엔터 누르고 스킬쓰려면 안써지더라구요
<jun_> 작년에 그런게 있어서 그 뒤로는 그냥 윈도우에서 즐기고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 정말 꿀먹은 벙어리가 되던지 말은 우물에서만 하던지...ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 저는 차라리 그냥 영어를 쓰겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 한국섭에서 벙어리가 되시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 가끔 귀찮아서 영어쓰기도합니다
<crixer> 잘알아듣던데요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 헉;;; 우리나라가 영어강국이었구나;;;
<crixer> 간단한
<crixer> 영어만 써서 그런듯싶어요
<crixer> 우리나라사람들이
<crixer> 간단한 영어는 다 하지않습니까 그래도
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 그 유령드라마 본다는 친구한데
<crixer> 뻥카좀 날리고있습니다
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 왜 그런 농담있지않습니까
<crixer> 나정도면 원빈급아니냐 소지섭급아니냐 이러면서
<crixer> 그런 장난 쳤는데
<crixer> 연예인이 되랍니다
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저는 친구들한테 태국가수해보라고 이야기많이 들어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 1년에 한두번 연락할까말까하는 여후배한테 연락와서 태국에서 저 닮은 연예인을 봤다고 한적도 잇어요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero_work> 내일이면 한국에 가네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 오오 한국오시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 귀빈이...
<autowiz__> 저한테는 포테토님이 귀빈임 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 얼굴함 보여주시죠 ^_^
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 혹시 부산 사시는 분 계신가요?
<pchero_work> 이번에 부산에가서 새벽 어시장을 좀 보려고 하는데.. 일반인 출입이 안된다는 이야기가 있어서요..
<autowiz__> 저 경주 삶니다.
<autowiz__> 아 어시장 관련해서는 저도 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 일반인 경매는 참가가 안된다고 들었는데 출입은 되지 않을까 싶기도 한데 정확하지는 않네요
<PotatoGim> 헉... 제가 귀빈까지...
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=7&wr_id=40830200
<pchero_work> 헐... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 음... 사이트 디비 해킹하긴햇는데 돈을 못받으면 안타까운거지요
<autowiz__> 돈 전부 받기전에 안넘겨주기도 그렇고 ... 이래저래 안타깝지만 어쩔 수 없는 상황인듯 ...
<autowiz__> 저런 류의 해킹을 시키는 사람도 안타깝고 ,   돈을 못받는 사람도 안타깝고 ...
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 뽐뿌측에서는 유언비어라고 했어유
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-12
<samahui_web> 출장 복귀 했습니다. 너무나도 졸리는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 피곤하고 졸리고 주말이 사라졌어요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-13
<PotatoGim> 아이고~ 주말이 정신없이 가네요~
<LinDol> 빈둥빈둥 거리는 것도 좋네요 =3
<bluedusk> 배고프지만
<LinDol> bluedusk, 뷔부뷔
<LinDol> 재붓
<HolyKnight> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=218313&s_no=218313&page=3
<lindol> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 혹시 MS 워드에서 표 전체가 앞 단락이랑 분리되지 않게 하는 방법을 아시는 분이 계시나요?
<PotatoGim> 아.. 둘러싸기를 해제하니까 되네요요;
<HolyKnight> http://m.dcinside.com/view.php?id=stock_new1&no=881736&page=1&search_pos=&s_type=search_all&s_keyword=%EA%B2%BD%EC%A0%9C%EB%B6%95%EA%B4%B4
<lindol> ㅎㄸ
<lindol> ㅎㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<lindol> 일단 저녁 먹으러 ㅠ.ㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<Demonion> ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 어우 갑자기
<crixer> 코드가 잘되다가 에러 일으켜서 한시간동안 씨름했네요
<Demonion> 힘내세유
<crixer> 지금은 잘 고쳐서 쓰고 있습니다
<Demonion> ....굿쟙
<crixer> 그거때문에 밥을 못먹었네요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 보니까 또 밥이 없어서 밥해놓고 영화보고 있어요
<Demonion> ㄸㄷ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<crixer> 으아 괜히 로맨스영화봤네요
<crixer> 실화라고하니까 더 가슴이아픈...
<Demonion> ....
<Demonion> 수지가 나오는 영화인가유
<crixer> 아뇨 동탁적니라고 중국 로맨슨데
<crixer> 중국얘들이 진짜 로맨스영화 잘만드는거같아요
<crixer> 말할수없는 비밀도 그렇고 그건 엄연히말하자면 대만꺼지만..
<crixer> 아무튼 뭔가 현실에 막혀서 정말 오랫동안 좋아하고 사겼던 여자애를 보낼 수 밖에없는 그런게 너무 안타까워서 마음이 아팠음요 ㅋㅋ
<Demonion> ㅇ호ㅗ
<Demonion> 오호
<crixer> 재밌어요! 한번보세요
<crixer> 뭔가 저는 풋풋하고 이런걸 기대했는데
<Demonion> 넹
<crixer> 영화를 보니까 마음이아프니
<crixer> 킁 손해인듯
<Demonion> 흐흐
<crixer> 전 이만 자러..
<crixer> 안녕히주무세요
<Demonion> ㅃㅃㅂ
<Demonion> 즐꿈
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-12
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 비가 오니 선선한게 좋네요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 거긴 비가오는가 보구만
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 비가 옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스타벅스 갔었는데 텀블러가 너무 예뻐서 살지 말지 고민되네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 얼마나 하더냐?
<Seony> 텀블러면 플라스틱 아냐?
<autowiz> 쇠로 된것도 있긴할텐데
<autowiz> 스벅 텀플러는 플라스틱 밖에 못본것도 같습니다만.
<autowiz> 쇠고기 먹고싶습니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님 혹시 추석도 병원에서 보내시는 건가요? ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 가격은 안 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 스텐이리스인 것 같더라구요
<lexlove> 비쌀거 같네요.
<bluedusk> 넵
<bluedusk> 저 추석때도 병원에 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 와우; 지진 심각하네요;
<pchero_work> 다들 괜찮으십니까...
<pchero_work> 별다른 피해 소식은 없는데.. 그래도 다들 지진은 느꼈다고 하시네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 주유소에서 근무 중인데 첨엔 탱크로리 넘어진줄 알았네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 웹사이트 접속 안되는 곳도 있고 난리 아니네요
<Work_Seony> 병원 인터넷만 그런 거에요?
<lexlove> 지진 여파인가요?
<lexlove> 어제 밤에 아파트에 진동이 느껴져서 대피해야하나 살짝 고민했습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-13
<readytoact> 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 뵙슴다-
<readytoact> (__)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> 넵 (__) 안녕하세용.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> autowiz, 오랜만입니다
<autowiz> 지진 피해로 어머니집에 PC 가 쓰러졌다고 합니다
<readytoact> 이런..
<readytoact> 얼른 일어나셔야할텐데...
<readytoact> ...
<autowiz> 액트님 정말 오랜만이옵니다~~ ^^ 꾸벅
<readytoact> autowiz, 어머님은 괜찮으시구요?
<autowiz> 네 친구분집에 가서 주무셨다고 하네요.
<autowiz> 그 쓰러진 PC 가 Pen-4 였던거 같습니다 아마도 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 연로하셔서 갈때가 되시긴했네요.
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ 뭐 2년에 한번 킬까말까한거라
<readytoact> 음 어젠 전국이다 시끌시끌
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 후...
<razGon_i7> 명절이라 시장은 바쁘네요.
<razGon_i7> 헉...
<razGon_i7> 어머님께서 ..
<razGon_i7> 아...!!!ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 어머님 피시가.ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> Feren^IRCCloud: 아.. 미안. 환자보느라고 인제보네
<razGon_i7> 헉.. 삐졋군.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 알림 받고 왔는데 팅겼네요;;
<razGon_i7> 삐진건 아니고?ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ아닙니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스위프트도 2-Space Indent로 바뀌는 모양이네요
<lexlove> 추석명절 즐겁고 건강하게 보내세요.^^
<razGon_i7> 즐거운 명절보내세요
<HolyKnight> 이탈리아 본토 피자 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RTETGDWN/20160913_134140.jpg
<Work_Seony> 원래 저게 평범한 겁니다.  한국 피자가 전세계적으로 유례가 없는 독특한 피자죠
<Work_Seony> 거의 새로운 음식 수준?
* asimov.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 명절이네요.ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 명절휴일임에도 불구하고 시장이라는 특성때문에 의원에 나왔습니다.
<razGon_i7> 오늘 나오고 대신 토요일 쉬고요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-14
<razGon_i7> 오하우섬에서 이웃섬으로 가는데 비행기로 몇분걸리나요? 금액은 얼마 정도 되나요?
<Work_Seony> 보통 30분에서 40분 정도 걸리구요,
<Work_Seony> 정가는 약 $200 정도 합니다.
<Work_Seony> 1년에 몇 번 세일할 때가 있는데요, 사람들 대부분 여행 목적일 때는 세일할 때 갑니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 바빳네요....
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> iOS10으로 업그레이드 햇습니다.
<linwer> 안녕하세용 설치과정에서 알수없는 문제때문에 도움좀 주실수있으신분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 에러 내용이 어떻게 되시나요?
<linwer> 설치 준비중에서 그 다음으로 계속 넘어갈경우
<linwer> 거기서 무한 로딩이 걸려버려요
<linwer> 파티션 설정으로 넘어가지질않네요
<autowiz> 파티션 설정이라
<autowiz> 최신버젼으로 설치하시는건가요?
<linwer> 네
<linwer> 그 자세한건
<linwer> 언어 선택후 계속 누르면 멈추네용
<linwer> 마우스나 이런건 키보드나 다 작동해요
<autowiz> 일단 버젼을 한번 바꿔보시는걸 추천드립니다.
<autowiz> 설치 미디어 만들면서 문제가 생겼을 수 도 있구요. 데스크탑이신가요? 노트북 이신가요?
<linwer> 노트북 사용중이에요
<linwer> 그래서 민트 라는 리눅스로 해봐두 현상은 똑같네요
<autowiz> 아아 정확히 어떤부분이 문제인지 잘 감이안옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 혹시 윈도우즈랑 듀얼 부팅 ( 윈도우즈도 설치하고 리눅스도 설치하는 ) 이신가요?
<linwer> 아녀 지금은
<linwer> 포맷해논상태에요
<linwer> 아무것도 설치되어잇지않아요
<linwer> nvme 하드라서 안될 경우도 존재하나요?
<autowiz> 크게 문제가 없을것도 같습니다만 저는 써보질 않아서 모르겠습니다. 우분투 버젼이랑 nvme 혹은 노트북 모델명으로
<autowiz> 구글에서 검색을 해보시는건 어떨까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 제가 잠시 나갔다와야해서 죄송합니다 . 별 도움이 못되드렸네요. 나가지 말고 계시면 저녁쯤 다시 들어와서 같이 좀 찾아보겠습니다. ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다.
<linwer> 아닙니당 ㅎㅎ 답변감사합니다
<razGon_i7> razGon_McBp
<razGon_i7> 리하이요
<razGon_i7> 모두 조용하시군요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 어서오시와요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 명절 잘보내세요.ㅋ
<pchero_work> 추석 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ^^ 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-15
<razGon_NXS5x> 좋은 추석되세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 추석에도 지키고 계시는군요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 명절 잘 보내시고 계신가요?
<Seony> 게임이나 하러 가야겠군요 ㅋ
<Seony> $70짜리 프로젝터 하나 게임용으로 샀는데 어떨지 궁금...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오오
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony형 블로그 보면 괜히 콘솔 게임기가 사고 싶어집니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내 블로그는 왜?
<Seony> 거긴 게임얘기 거의 없는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 콘솔 게임기 얘기가 한개인가 두 개 있어서요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전기료 얘기도 있었구 괜히 궁금해지더라고요 콘솔 게임기ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 지금까지 한 게임 리뷰?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게임을 좋아하면 모르겠는데, 게임하는거 별로 안좋아하는 성격이면 사도 별로 재미없을 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 게임을 좋아해서 관심이 갑니다ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 좋아는 하는데, 잘은 못한다 => 이건 괜찮아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 콘솔 게임류?는 해본적이 없어서요
<Seony> 피씨랑 같아.  다만 패드로 조작한다는 점이 가장 큰 차이지
<Seony> 나도 성능 좋은 컴퓨터 놔두고 콘솔로 게임하는 이유는,
<Seony> 좀 뭐랄까... 피씨로 게임하면 집중이 잘 안돼
<Seony> 콘솔로 게임하면 그만큼 집중이 되고, 이외에도 업그레이드에 신경쓰지 않아도 된다는 장점이 있지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 패드를 써볼질 않아서 모르겠어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한번 써보고 싶은데 주변에 없어서..
<Seony> 패드 처음 쓰면 적응 안돼
<Seony> 나도 한참 헤맸어
<Seony> 근데 뭐 인간은 적응의 동물이니깐
<Seony> 하다보면 금방 적응되지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전기료가 크게 와 닿던데 말이죠ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 내년엔 전기료도 제가 내고 해야 하니 괜히 눈이 가지는..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전기는 좀 적게먹는건 사실이야
<Seony> 콘솔은 전기를 최대로 쓸 때가 150w가 좀 안되거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 낮네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 모니터야 컴퓨터나 콘솔이나 둘 다 써야 하니 빼고..
<Seony> 정말 평생에 잊을 수 없는 게임들도 있었고, 요즘 게임은 영화 뺨치는 수준이라서 난 앞으로도 게임은 계속 할 것 같아
<Seony> 특히 메탈기어솔리드5 막판 연출은 정말 기분이 묘했어
<Feren^IRCCloud>  맥프로가 최대 270이니 엄청 낮네요
<Seony> 맥프로는 370
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 370이군여
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 고민해봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럴 수밖에 없는게, 콘솔의 하드웨어 지향점이 좀 달라
<Seony> 콘솔은 씨퓨 성능은 최대한 줄이고, GPU에 몰빵하거든
<Seony> 그래서 콘솔에 들어가는 씨퓨는 아톰급이야
<Seony> 난 무조건 당대 최고 수준의 그래픽으로 게임을 해야겠다 => 그럼 피씨로 게임 해야지
<Seony> 그래픽카드 수십만원짜리 장착하고
<Seony> 그것도 모자라서 SLI 하고
<Feren^IRCCloud> SLI ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 씨퓨도 그쯤 달고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 문제는, 이렇게 업글해서 1년 지나면 성능이 후달려
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 전 맥 계속 갈꺼라 게임 하면 콘솔로 가야 할 듯하네요
<Seony> 콘솔도 멀티가 되거든.  이 멀티가 은근히 재밌어
<Seony> 피씨 멀티는 채팅 위주잖아
<Seony> 그러다보니 초딩들 욕하고 부모님 안부 묻고 그러잖아
<Seony> 근데 콘솔 멀티는 음성챗으로 해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네네 그렇죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하
<Seony> 다들 목소리를 주고받다보니 기본적인 매너를 갖고 시작하지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 괜찮네요
<Seony> 그리고 은근히 연령대가 높아서, 예의만 갖추면 게임 같이 계속 할 사람들은 많아
<Seony> 콘솔 구입 고려해보고 결정하면 나한테 얘기해줘 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭘 사면 좋을지 골라줄께
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_NXS5x> 여기서 이애기 꽃을 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감사합니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한 50만원 안쪽이죠 콘솔이?
<Seony> 대충 그쯤이고, 지금 타이밍이 되게 좋은게
<Seony> 현세대 콘솔 개정판이 나오거든
<razGon_NXS5x> 내가 성태 너에게 클라우드와 노트북으로 구성을 말할만한게 이런니유야.
<Seony> 아니 이미 나왔어
<razGon_NXS5x> 전용기기..
<Seony> 그러다보니, 초기 출시 버전을 엄청 싸게 팔아
<razGon_NXS5x> 게임은 전용기 쓰면서 코딩 전용기는?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 그건 저 해당 사항 없을 것 같아요ㅠㅠ 산다 해도 내년 초라
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_NXS5x: 안그래도 어제부터 고민 중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 요즘 게임들 연출이, 나이드신 분들 눈에는 실사랑 구분이 안가나봐.  그래서 아들 게임하는거 보고 영화인줄 알았다가 게임이라고 해서 "야 그거 나도 한 번 해보자" 해서 게임 시작하신 분들도 좀 있어
<Seony> 특히 언차티드4는 진짜....
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이것들이 게임을 만들랬더니 영화를 만들었어
<razGon_NXS5x> 저는 지난번 보여주신거요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 언차티드가 그 정도군요
<razGon_NXS5x> last us 인가요?
<Seony> 언차티드4는 그거보다 그래픽이 더 진보했어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다들 말이 많긴 하던데
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> https://youtu.be/8lR7Z9ACRjs?t=7191
<Seony> 이거 잠깐 보세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 나중에 집 가서 보겠습니다ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이거 보면, 저기 나오는 사람들 진짜 실존하는 사람들 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Last of us랑 Uncharted 만든 회사는 진짜 인텔처럼 외계인 지하에 고문시킨다고 할 정도...
<Seony> razGon_NXS5x, Last of us 다 보셨어요?
<razGon_NXS5x> 와우...
<razGon_NXS5x> 앞으로는 드라마가 vod로 선택해서 가는 모드로 가는 드라마가 나올수도.
<razGon_NXS5x> 컴텨그래픽이면 괜찮겟죠
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> razGon_NXS5x, 저번에 알려드렸던 Last of us 다 보셨어요?
<razGon_NXS5x> 배우들이면 돈이 문제지만.
<razGon_NXS5x> 아니요. 그래도 일부보았지만 정말 대단한거 같아요.
<Seony> 그거 영화로 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NXS5x> 그래픽 구현도 구현이지만
<razGon_NXS5x> 오오오오오오오옹오!!!
<Seony> 툼레이더도 영화로 나오구요...
<razGon_NXS5x> 결국은 ... 하긴 DOOM도 영화로 나오는 판국에.ㅋ
<razGon_NXS5x> 예
<Seony> 라스트 오브 어스는 배역이 누가 될지에 대해서 엄청 말이 많더라구요...
<razGon_NXS5x> 누가 되었으면 좋겟어요?
<razGon_NXS5x> 저는 딱 나오던데.
<Seony> 아무래도 게이머들 사이에서 라스트 오브 어스는 "우주 명작"이라고 불리는 게임이라,
<razGon_NXS5x> 음성도 비슷해서.
<Seony> 빠가 까를 만드는 전형적인 게임이거든요...
<razGon_NXS5x> ?
<razGon_NXS5x> QK.RK?
<Seony> 일단 여자 아이 배역으로는 엘렌 페이지를 많이 거론하더라구요
<razGon_NXS5x> 아.
<Seony> 근데 엘렌 페이지 나이가 이미.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 빠가 까를 만든다는게 무슨 뜻이냐면요,
<Seony> 하도 이 게임은 우주 명작이니까 까면 안된다는 그런 팬들 때문에,
<razGon_NXS5x> 너무 커버린게 아닌지.
<razGon_NXS5x> 아..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이 게임 내 스탈이 아니다 라고 글 한 번 올렸따간
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 전부 다 나와서 다굴 치거든요
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_NXS5x> 절대적..ㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 라스트 오브 어스는 좀 특이했던게 뭐냐면요,
<Seony> 게임이랑 전혀 상관없는 영국 문학지에서 이렇게 평가했대요
<Seony> 아 문학지가 아니라 영화잡지네요
<Seony> 시민 케인과 비교하여 이보다 더 좋을 수 없다는 찬사
<Seony> 근데 그게 굉장히 이례적인 일이라고는 하더라구요
<Seony> 우주명작 라스트 오브 어스와 언차티드 만든 이 회사 게임들은 진짜, 플스가 없으면 훔쳐서라도 꼭 해야한다 라는 말을 남길 정도였죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 근데 솔직히 라스트 오브 어스는 저한테는 그냥 그랬구요,
<razGon_NXS5x> 언차티드도 영화로 만들어도 될듯해요
<Seony> 언차티드4가 아주 재밌었네요
<razGon_NXS5x> 인디아나 존스의 대를 이을 액션 영화
<Seony> 네 언차티드는 인디아나존스 뒤를 이을 본격 문화재 파괴 게임으로 어울리죠
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_NXS5x> 라스트오브 어스는.
<razGon_NXS5x> 주연은 러셀 크로우?
<Seony> 라스트 오브 어스는 제작사에서 2탄은 안만든다고 못 박았기 때문에 영화화가 가능하지 않았나 싶어요
<razGon_NXS5x> 저는 딱 그남자가 생각 나더라구요.
<razGon_NXS5x> 그렇겟죠
<razGon_NXS5x> 게임을 영화로 만든게 성공한게 드물죠.
<Seony> 감독이 샘 레이미라는 점 말고는 공개된 게 없다네요
<razGon_NXS5x> 성공한게 툼레이더 밖에.
<Seony> 네 근데 그건 안젤리나 졸리의 섹스어필만 부각시킨...
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_NXS5x> 당시 게임이 그렇죠 뭐.ㅋ
<Seony> 그게, 게임상의 컨셉만 차용하고 나머지는 영화사에서 전부 갈아엎은 거래요
<razGon_NXS5x> 그렇죠.
<razGon_NXS5x> 영화는 영화대로 가는게 맞는거라 싶어요
<Seony> 원래 워크래프트 영화도 처음 감독 배정받은 사람이 그렇게 하려다가 블리자드가 완전 들고일어나서 감독이 바뀐 거라고 하더라구요
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_NXS5x> 중국에서는 대성공이였어요.ㅋ
<Seony> 저도 괜찮았어요.  와우는 못해봤지만, 워크래프트 1,2,3은 다 해봤거든요
<razGon_NXS5x> 한국은 매니들만.
<Seony> 컨셉만 차용해서 다른 영화 만들었으면 좀 실망햇을 것 같아요
<razGon_NXS5x> 워크1에 충실햇죠.
<razGon_NXS5x> 매니아들이 실망해서 이도 저도 아닌 영화가 되었을 겁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸
<ircCloud^Seony> 그랬으면 저도 아마 안봤을 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 툼레이더 영화화도, 게임판을 베이스로 제작한다니 기대해봐야죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 어쌔신 크리드도 영화로 곧 나와서 기대됩니다
<razGon_NXS5x> 오오오오오오오!!!
<razGon_NXS5x> 어쎄신 크리드는 그자체가 영화아닌가요?ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 플레이 자체는 좀 짜증나는 면이 없진않은데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임성에서 나오는 스킬들이 영화에 나오더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 신뢰의 도약 같은거 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_NXS5x> 닌자..ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래 어쌔신 크리드 게임 설정 자체는 굉장하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사람의 DNA의 정크 부분 안에는 단순이 유전적인 정보 뿐만 아니라, 조상들이 살았건 삶의 정보까지 갖고있다 라는 거에요
<razGon_NXS5x> 그렇죠.
<razGon_NXS5x> 그런 설정이 저는 대단하다고 생각햇거든요.
<razGon_NXS5x> 상상력이 대단.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 그걸 시뮬레이션 해주는 기계를 만들어서 조상이 살던 시대를 체험해서 보물 찾는게 뒷배경인데, 거기에 음모론까지 겹쳐지죠
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 템플기사단이 입수한 정보에 의하면 세계를 정복할 수 있는 힘을 가진 유물이 있다고 전해져서 그걸 손에 얻으려고 한다네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_NXS5x> 여기서 부터 만화 같은..ㅋ
<razGon_NXS5x> 야구보면서 언챠티드 영화 보고...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어우 버스만 몇 분 탄지 모르겠네요;;
<razGon_NXS5x> ㅎㄸ
<razGon_NXS5x> 와 이거 영화로 만들어도 될거 같은데요?
<razGon_NXS5x> 인디아나존스보다 잼있는.
<razGon_NXS5x> 스토리도 예전 게임스토리 처럼 엉성하지 않고 엄청나게 탄탄하네요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> IP 보니까 프랑스로 나오는데 왜 여기에 매일 오는지 궁금하군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-16
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work_Seony> Hi
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> Hello ~
<ircCloud_autowiz> every body~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 출근했습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> :)
<pchero_work> 해피 금요일입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> pchero_work: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :) ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 추석 잘 보내고 계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ^^;;; 여긴 추석이 없어서요.. 그냥 평일 처럼 지냅니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗.. 그렇군요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 저도 추석 같지가 않네요 출근하니 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 이번 주말은 게임으로 보낼 것 같아요. 간만에 정말 재미있는 게임을 하나 찾았습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<pchero_work> 무지 행복하네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> http://bbs.ruliweb.com/hobby/board/300064/read/22898695
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오오 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 플스가 좋은가, 엑박이 좋은가 알아 보는 중입니다ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 오오
<Feren^IRCCloud> 산데도 내년 초긴 하지만 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 내가 뭐가 장단점인지 알려줄께
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 넵. 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 기본적으로 플스는 일단 국내만큼은 유저가 많아
<Seony> 그러다보니 무슨 게임을 하든 멀티를 하면 늘상 유저가 많은데,
<Seony> 엑박 유저랑 성향이 좀 다른게, 음성챗을 꺼리는 성향이 강해
<Seony> 좀 뭐랄까, 플스는 개인 플레이를 위주로 하는 게임들이 많은거 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 서로 의견을 나누면서 해야 하는 게임에서는 조금 아쉬움이 있겠네요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런 게임은 또 음성챗이 활발할련가요..
<Seony> 게다가 플스는 아무래도 일본산이라 그런지 일본게임들이 아주 많아
<Seony> 엑스박스는, 플스에 비해 한글화 되어서 나오는 게임의 가지수는 좀 적은 편인데, 스팀 마냥 세일을 자주해
<Seony> 게다가 하위호환 이라는 기능을 통해서,
<Seony> 옛날 엑스박스 360 때 게임을 엑스박스 원에서 돌릴 수 있게 해주고,
<Seony> 1년에 6만원짜리 멤버쉽에 가입하면, 매달 게임을 4개씩 풀어
<Seony> 국내에는 유저수가 적다보니, 게임의 가격이 떨어지는 것도 금방 떨어지니까
<Seony> 아무래도 좀 저렴한 가격으로 게임을 할 수 있지
<Seony> 대충 이 정도?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아까 알아보니깐 전용 타이틀? 그런 것도 있더라고요..
<Seony> 일명 독점 게임이라고 하는데,
<Seony> 엑스박스용으로만 나오는 게임이 있고, 플스용으로만 나오는 게임이 있어
<Seony> 걔네들은 어쩔 수 없어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐가 더 낫냐고 말할 순 없는게, 둘다 각자 강점이 있어
<Seony> 아참, 그리고 엑스박스는 패드가 좀 더 편해
<Seony> 엑스박스 플스 둘 다 있는 내 입장에서는 거의 엑스박스만 해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엑스박스 패드를 플스에 연결할 수도 있나요?
<Seony> 아니 안돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 그렇군요
<Seony> 그게 가능했으면 아마 전부 다 엑스박스 패드 썼을 거야
<Seony> 그만큼 플스 패드가 불편하고, 내구성이 약해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 정도군요;;
<Seony> 좋아하는 사람은 좋아하는데, 피씨겜 유저들 대다수가 엑스박스 패드 쓸 정도니깐
<Seony> 두줄로 정리하자면,
<Seony> 플스 = 더 많은 유저, 좀 더 나은 한글 게임 타이틀 수, 약간 더 나은 그래픽
<Seony> 엑스박스 = 편안한 패드, 엄청나게 긴 패드 배터리 지속시간, 툭하면 세일 때리는 게임 가격
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 아무래도 플스가 입문?엔 나을 것 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 사기로 결정하긴 한거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직은 구경만 하고 있습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 산다로 거의 넘어 갔네요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 왠 플스가 입문?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다양한 게임이 있고 한국 유저가 많아서 첨 시작으론 좋을 것 같아서요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 엑스박스도 게임 가짓수는 거의 비슷해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 플스나 엑박이나 패드는 첨이기 때문에 불편하다고 못 느낄 것 같고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아이맥을 디스플레이 활용 못 하는게 좀 아쉽네요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그래요? 그럼 또 고민 해야 하나;;
<ircCloud^Seony>  요즘 게임 제작사들은 독점게임은 잘 안내놔
<Feren^IRCCloud> 주변에 쓰고 있는 친구가 있으면 좋을텐데 말이죠ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 더 많이 팔려면 다양한 플랫폼으로 내놔야하거든
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 옛날 게임 하려면 엑스박스 말고는 답이 없어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옛날 게임이라 함 어떤게 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 플스는 플스3 게임하려몀 플스3 콘솔 자체를 사야하는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스박스는 호환이 되거든
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 예를 들면
<ircCloud^Seony> 너 혹시 어쌔신 크리드 들어봤어?
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 영화로 나오는거...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 1,2,3편이 유명한 건데, 그건 플레이하려면 이전 세대 콘솔이나 컴퓨터로만 가능하지...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 들어 봤어요 엄청 궁금하더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 엑박을 사야 하나.. 게임수도 비슷하고 패드도 편하고.. 호환성에
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번댈 무료게임으로 풀리는 이전세대 게임이 미러스 엣지인데 그것도 역시 마찬가지로 이전 세대 콘솔용 게임이야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 미러스 엣지는 PC판으로 플레이 해봤습니다ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이전 세대 콘솔들 씨퓨가 risc 방식이라 바이너리가 호환이 안돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다만 하다가 어지러워서 금방 그만 둬서..ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 세대는 인텔이고
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 마이크로소프트가 문짓을 했는지 이전 세대 게임 실행을 가능하게 했어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하위 호환이 엄청 끌리네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 내 생각엔 컴파일러에서 씨퓨 명령어셋에 해당하는 라이브러리 같은걸 따로 패키지화하지 않았나싶은데
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 그래서 이전 세대 게임 실행이 가능해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 게임은 온라인으로 구매가 되나요? 아니면 패키지? 형태로 구입을 해야 하나요/
<ircCloud^Seony> 둘 다 가능해
<ircCloud^Seony> 중고로 팔 생각이면 타이틀을 구매해서 하다가 팔고
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 그냥 온라인으로 사서 평생 소징하고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 온라인으로 평생 소장이 좋을 것 같네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 소프트웨어 중고 판매 자체가 보통 허가되지 않는 경우도 많고 하니깐요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스박스는 외장하드 지원되거든
<ircCloud^Seony> 나는 2테라짜리 하나 붙여서 쓰고있지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 멀티미디어 파일 재생용으로도 사용 할 수 있나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 게임 파일 저장용인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 가능해.  원래 엑박 목적이 홈멀티미디어거든
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임을 외장하드에 저장하는거지
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임용량이 무식하잖아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네트워크로 연결할 순 없나요? 아.. 그러면 게임 성능이 딸릴 수도 있겠네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> GTA5나 위쳐 같은건 한 60기가 하는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 플스는 외장하드 지원이 안된다는 단점이 있지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 사면 엑박으로 사는걸로 전 지금 결정했습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스박스 라이브라고, 1년에 5만원이가 가입하는 멤버쉽이 있어
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸 가입해야 멀티가 되는데, 그거 가입하면 매달 게임을 4개씩 줘
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 게임은 랜덤이죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 플스도 마찬가지로 psn이라는 멤버쉽을 가입해야 멀티가 되고,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가입 안 해도 온라인 스토어?는 사용 가능한가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 마찬가지로 게임을 4개씩 풀지만, 플3 게임이 2개라서...
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅇㅇ 가입 안해도 온라인 스토어는 사용 가능해
<ircCloud^Seony> 라이브까지 가입하게되면 나한테 얘기해 ㅎㅎ. 나랑 같이 멀티나 하자
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 알겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> FPS게임 좋아해?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사게 된다면 모니터도 따로 사야겠네요;
<Feren^IRCCloud> CS:Source, CS:GO를 거의 광적으로 플레이 했었습니다.. 콜옵 시리즈도 꽤 했었고요..ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 엑스박스 독점게임으로 유명한 헤일로는 꼭 해봐야돼 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤일로가 괜히 유명한게 아니더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이렇게 추가 지출이 또 발생하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤일로는 마스터치프 콜렉션이라고해서, 1,2,3,4 다 합친 합본팩이 있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2851744&relationMenuType=koost
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼마나 명작이면 엑스박스랑 같이 파는 상품도 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 말고 루리웹가서 알아봐
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜냐면, 얼마 전에 엑스박스 신모델이 나왔어
<ircCloud^Seony> 슬림형이고 나온지 며칠 안됐거든
<ircCloud^Seony> 마스터치프 콜렉션도 나온지 1년 넘어서 싸게살 수 있어
<ircCloud^Seony> 기왕이면 신모델로 사는게 좋잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 내년 초에 서울 올라 가면서 사니깐 신모델을 살 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 데스크톱도 필요해서 아이맥을 고려 하고 있었는데 엑스박스도 같이 사야 할 듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ 기대되네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅇㅋ 잘됐네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 이만 잠자러...  8시간 후에 봐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵!
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work_Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Work_Seony> 어제 잠자기 전에 얘기했는데, 아직도 있네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 오늘 심야 근무라서 심심합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 형만 기다리고 있었어요 타자 연습하면서..
<Work_Seony> 뭐 얘기할 거 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아니요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그냥요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 딱 하나? 있어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 형은 타자 칠 때 정석으로 치시나요?
<Work_Seony> 심심하면 게임 동영상 한 번 보지그랬어 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 정석이라면?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 특정 글자에 특정 손가락이 배정? 되어 있는거 있잖아요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅁ은 왼손 새끼 손가락으로 친다 그런거요
<Work_Seony> 음... 몇몇은 정석대로 안치는 거 같아
<Work_Seony> 예를 들자면... ㅖ 는 쉬프트는 넷째 손가락에 P는 세째 손가락으로 친다던가
<Work_Seony> ㅝ 라는 글자를 칠 때는 2-3 으로 연결한다던가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하.. 그렇군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 새벽 내내 타자 연습에 맛 들려서 계속 하고 있었는데 갑자기 그 생각이 들어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 한타가 평균 600이네요
<Work_Seony> 컴쟁이치곤 느리구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅠㅠ 분발해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 분발해야할 정도까진...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이거 엄청 재미 들려서 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 손가락 좀 느릴 수도 있는거지, 그걸로 기를 죽이면 안되지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이걸 형한테 여쭤보는게 사실 형 블로그 보다가 타자 이야기를 본 적이 있거든요ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 난 irc 한창 할 때는 동시에 7개 채널에서 챗질하고 그랬어
<Work_Seony> 당시에는 irc 유저들이 많았거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 채팅이 잘 늘긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 근데 뭐 기술발전이 워낙 빨라서, 앞으로 10년 후에도 아직 키보드 쓰고있을까 싶다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 그럴 수도 있을 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 프로그래밍도 프로그램이 한다는 말이 나오는 마당에..
<Work_Seony> 게다가 요즘들어서 더더욱 레이 커즈와일의 특이점 얘기가 더 부각되고 있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기술적 특이점? 그거 말씀하시는거죠?
<Work_Seony> 맞아
<Work_Seony> 그쪽 관련한 전공자들이 직접 글을 쓰거나 하는걸 보면,
<Work_Seony> 레이 커즈와일의 의견에 강하게 반대하는 사람들 조차도,
<Work_Seony> 70년대생 언저리에 출생한 사람들은, 영원히 살 수 있는 혜택을 누릴 수 있을 것으로 예상되어진다고 할 정도니깐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 정도군요;;
<Work_Seony> 어디선가 특이점에 관련된 굉장히 긴 포스트를 읽은 적이 있는데,
<Work_Seony> 기대가 되는건 사실이야 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 기대가 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 위키 아티클도 엄청 흥미롭게 읽었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 그럼 내가 읽었던거 긴거 알려줄까 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 안그래도 여쭤볼라 했었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> https://coolspeed.wordpress.com/2016/01/03/the_ai_revolution_1_korean/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 은근 어렵네요 글이
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work_Seony: 엑박은 사게 되면 그냥 집에 있는 21.5 인치 모니터에 달아 써야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 1080p야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아니요ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 음... 게임콘솔은 1080p가 기본 세팅인데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뜬금 없지만 내년에 아이맥을 둘껀데 그 옆에 일반 모니터 두면 해상도 차이 때문에 눈 배릴 것 같은? 그런 기분이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 5K?
<Work_Seony> 뭐 아무래도 요즘 패널이랑 옛날 패널이랑 질이 다르니까...
<Feren^IRCCloud>  넵 5K 살려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 이만 퇴근 합니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-17
<autowiz> 로그 다 읽고왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 궁금한게 있는데요,
<ipeter> 여기서 일하다가
<ipeter> 도커 문제로
<ipeter> 왜 학교서버에 설치 않하냐고 하니까
<ipeter> 포트 잘 안열어줘서 그렇다고 포트때문에 안쓴다고 대답하길래
<ipeter> 포트는 정책문제니 협의한번 해보자고
<ipeter> 서버 어드민에게 도커 설치를 부탁해봤습니다.
<ipeter> 그리고 서버 커널 정보 확인해보니까
<ipeter> 2011년 릴리즈 된 레드햇이네요.
<ipeter> 즉, 설치 자체가 안되는 OS더군요.
<ipeter> 지원을 안해요.
<ipeter> 이거 거짓말한거겠죠?
<himchan> 저 질문이 있습니다.
<himchan> 리눅스 민트 사용자이구요. UIM과 Dasom 입력기 환경에서 libreoffice Writer에서 "강"을 입력하면 "가ㅈ"라고 나옵니다. 어떻게 해결이 가능한가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-18
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 식사 하셨나요?
<autowiz> 오늘 금식 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> feren 은 뭐 좀 먹었어??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 치킨 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 치느님을 뵈었구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 겁나 맛있겠다 ..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 형도 드시지 그러셔요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니야 나는 오늘은 살을 빼는걸 택하겠어 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵?ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 요즘 잘 안 먹었으니..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 사랑합니다.
<Seony> 왜죠?
<autowiz> 잘생겼....   ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 존잘로님의 존재 자체가 천상천하 유아독존 아니었나요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저야 뭐 미천한 존재 이지요 .
<Seony> 근데 일요일인데 뭐하시나요
<autowiz> 출근해서 일하고 있지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐... 고생하시네요
<autowiz> 뭐 별로 힘들진 않습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에 있어야할 시간에 일하는 곳에 나가있는 것 자체가 힘든 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어짜피 지구안이고 한국안이라 뭐 별 차이가 없습니다. 저는 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 낼모레 명환이형 하와이 오시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 프로젝트 일정이 밀려서 못갈꺼 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 다음을 기약하시지요
<autowiz> 네~ 시간이 생기면 지상낙원에 꼭 들르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 아마존에서 $70짜리 프로젝터 하나 샀어요
<Seony> 프로젝터를 70불 주고 사는 시대가 왔다니
<autowiz> 아직 배송중이신거지요?
<autowiz> 링크하나 부탁드려도 될까요?
<Seony> 잠시만요
<Seony> 이번에 산건 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FSGCL34/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Seony> 이건데요, 사실 검색해보면 싼거 엄청 많아요
<autowiz> 와우 정말 싸군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뜬금 없이 엑박을 저다 물려서 할까;; 라는 생각이 드네요
<autowiz> 좋지 좋아~
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 난 그럴려고 샀어 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 정말인가요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘 머릿속에 계속 엑박 엑박 이러고 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 지름신이 한번 오면 , 거기에 메료되서 다른생각을 못하게되지 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 매료
<autowiz> 인가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사도 내년 서울 올라갈 때이긴 한데 벌써 걱정이네요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 출근했습니다~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_NXS5x> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 일하기 싫은 월요일이네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~ 명절 잘보내셨나요?
<razGon_i7> 오늘도 명절입니다.
<razGon_i7> 마눌님 생일.
<lexlove> 큰 명절이군요.ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_JJ> 정신 없네요
<razGon_JJ> 비오니 밭에 가시던 분들이 의원으로.ㅋ
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 혹시 벤처 다니시는 분들 있나요?
<PotatoGim> 저요?
<drake_kr> 기준을 말씀하셔야 할듯
<autowiz> 뭐 대기업 아니면 다들 벤쳐지요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco>  중소기업 벤처기업 스타트업...조금씩 다르기도 같기도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 벤쳐기업 마이크로소프트
<drake_kr> 스타트업 페이스북
<drake_kr> 중소기업 구글
<bridgebot> <draco> 아니 뭔 망언을 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 중소기업법 상 중소기업을 기준으로 하죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 벤처기업은 기술부로부터 벤처기업 인증을 받은 곳 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> http://m.news.nate.com/view/20170911n15910?_utm_source=1-2-2
<autowiz> 벤처기업에 다니시는분들은 어떻게 사는지 그냥 궁금하신건가요?
<autowiz> 아니면 입사할려는데 미리 궁금한게 있으신건가요?
<autowiz> 그것도 아니면 이미 벤처기업에 다니고 계시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 창조과학이 비과학…ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 크어~~  여기저기 난리군요 아주
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 비과학이 아니라는건가 창조과학이…ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그러게 말이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그런데 저 창조과학 , 창조신앙이 창조경제랑은 전혀 관계가 없는건가보내요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 순간 뭔가 관계가 있는건줄 알았습니다 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 창조과학은 창조론 주장하는 쪽을 예기 하는 것 같고. 창조과학은 이전 박근혜 정부가 내세운… 만든 사람도 뜻을 모르는 단어랄까요…
<autowiz> 리눅스 머신에서 네트워크 카드가 여러개가 있을때 , 더불어 NIC 가 추가되거나 제거될때 네이밍 규칙이 따로 정의된게 있을까요? 커널쪽 문서를 찾아보면 나올려나요?
<autowiz> en , enp , eth 구분은  어디선가 슬쩍 본거같은데 숫자까지 어떤식으로 붙는지는 모르겠네요 . 항상 같은 순서로 같은 숫자로 딱딱 떨어지는지도 모르겠구요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> systemd 환경이라면 systemd에서 이름을 정하는 룰이 정해져 있습니다
<PotatoGim> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<bridgebot> <draco> 창조론은 신이 세상을 만들었다는 신앙의 주장이고
<bridgebot> <draco> 창조과학은 신앙이나 성경 내용을 과학적으로 증명 가능하다고 주장하면서 어거지 부리는 미친짓이죠.
<bridgebot> <draco> 박근혜가 한건 창조경제죠. 겉보기엔 종교랑은 관계 없죠.
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 아 ㅎㅎ 저는 지금 벤처기업에 이미 다니고 있는데 다들 기업문화가 어떤지 궁금해서요
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 중소기업이긴 한데, 18년 된 회사라...벤처 느낌은 없는 듯
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 아하.. 내일 모레부터 자율출퇴근인데 설레네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 오호
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 어떨 지도 궁금하고요.. 선험자가 계신가해서 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 부럽네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 애 가진 사람들은 엄청 부러워할걸요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 애들 유치원이나 학교 시간에 비해 퇴근이 늦거나 출근이 빨라서 항상 고민이거든요
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 아하.. 기대됩니다 ㅎㅎ 아침에 운동하고 가도되고
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 사실 전 아직 학부생입니다
<PotatoGim> 저희도 17년...
<bridgebot> <draco> 오래 된 회사들은 좀 그런게 있어요. 해오던 관성이나, 주력이 되는 부서의 이해관계 같은게 있어서 출퇴근 같은 기본이 되는 제도를 쉽게 못 바꿔요
<bridgebot> <draco> 저희는 쇼핑몰이라 택배 물류 처리가 주력이고, 그래서 택배 처리가 끝나야 되서 퇴근이 늦죠
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 그렇죠 위험부담이 굉장히 크죠
<autowiz> 감자감자~ 감사감사~
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 별 말씀을...
<autowiz> 능률만 오르면 자율로 해도 충분히 좋을거같은데 잘 안되는경우도 많은거 같았습니다.
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 저희는 완전히 소프트웨어 회사라..ㅎㅎ remote도 고려중입니다.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오오… 근데 학부생이시면 학업이랑 병행 하시나요?
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 잠시 휴학하고 일하고 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 내년에 복학해도 학교 다니면서 다닐 수 있는 조건으로 맞춰주겠다고 하더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 오호... 저는 휴학했다가 학교를 때려치고...
<PotatoGim> 전문연을....
<PotatoGim> 비극의 시작...
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 산업기능요원 아닌가요? 전문연은 석사 이상인걸로 아는데
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 아 그럼 석사 마치시고 박사안하고 그냥 전문연 하신거군요
<PotatoGim> 2학년 마치고 휴학 -> 입사 -> 학점은행제 학사졸 -> 대학원 진학 -> 전문연
<PotatoGim> 이렇게 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 대학원은 회사 생활이랑 병행했구요.
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 아하…
<Luke> Hi
<PotatoGim> Gi
<PotatoGim> Hi
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 안녕하세요
<Luke> 안녕핳세요
<Luke> 우분투 채팅은 처음오는데요
<Luke> 제가 오늘 우분투 공부를 시작했습니다
<Luke> 질문 하나 드려도될까요?
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 오 환영합니다 ㅎㅎ 네
<Luke> diff를 방금 배웠는데요
<Luke> 차이점을 만들기 위해서 미리 작성한 텍스트 파일을 변경하는데 있어서 질문입니다
<Luke> 앞 다섯 줄을 제거한 상태의 텍스트 파일을 만들기 위해 tail -n +5 text1 > text+5 를 쓰고
<Luke> 뒷 다섯 줄을 제거하기 위해 head -n -5 text1 > text1-5 를 쓰더라구요
<Luke> 근데 왜 각각 head, tail을 쓰는지 설명을 안해주시고 또 -n의 의미를 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Luke> 도와주시면 감사해요
<PotatoGim> head/tail은 각각 파일의 앞/뒤를 줄(개행) 혹은 바이트 등의 구분자 단위로 잘라서 출력할 때 사용합니다.
<PotatoGim> head -n 5는 앞에서부터 다섯줄, -5는 끝의 다섯줄을 남기고 전부 출력하는 것을 의미하며, tail은 이와 반대입니다.
<PotatoGim> head --help를 실행해보시면 -n 옵션에 대한 설명이 나오는데, 이 옵션은 줄 단위로 출력 범위를 지정 한다는 말이구요.
<Luke> 감사합니다! 아직 이해는 잘 안되는데 설명해주신거 보면서 차근차근 해볼게요!
<bridgebot> <draco> 로그 확인할 때 제일 많이 쓰는 명령어중 하나가 tail...
<bridgebot> <draco> 그 다음 grep...
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> grep… 정말 많이 쓰죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오늘은 꼭 먹을테다
<manj-gnome> 갈곳이 없다....
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-12
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<HolyKnight> Hi
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/T9f5QkD0/Screenshot_2017-09-11-21-50-54.png
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/fVh0EGRl/Screenshot_2017-09-12-09-05-35.png
<HolyKnight>  오늘자로 1년여 만에 흑자 전환 성공했네유 ㅠ
<bridgebot> <draco> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U37DYF83E/F70S54WRE/virginislands_oli_2017253.jpg / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F70S54WRE-bc9307299b - 허리케인 어마가 지나간 섬들. 초목 소멸...
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 와 축하드려요
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> @draco 대박이네요...
<autowiz_> slack 은 초대 안받으면 못들어가나요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 그렇긴 한데, 쉽게 초대 가능해요 https://festi.kr/zlack/team/T068QEXT4/33/
<bridgebot> <draco> 원래 슬랙이 업무용 메신저라서...당연히 회사내 관리자가 초대해야 사용할 수 있는 식이죠
<bridgebot> <draco> https://festi.kr/zlack/team/T068QEXT4/33/ 이 링크 들어가셔서 초대장 신청 누르고 이메일 넣으시면 자동초대 됩니다
<autowiz_> 네 감사합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 바로 들어오셨네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 네~ 슬랙은 어떤건가 싶어서 들어와 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> IRC보다 기능 좀더 있는 정도죠 뭐. 업무용 메신저라 부재중의 메시지도 볼수 있고, 검색 잘되고(유료일경우)
<bridgebot> <draco> 링크 미리보기나, 봇기능 같은거 좀더 좋고. 구글등 외부서비스 연동되고
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 낮시간에 만나는 것이 오랜만입니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵 낮시간에 오랜만입니다
<soyeomul> 좀 이따가 또 우사에 갑니다
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리 설사약 먹이고 볏짚주고 등등..
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 힘내서 또 우사에 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두들 힘찬 하루 보내시어요~~~
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 하루 하루 해나간 일들을 기록해두지 않으면 안되는 일들이 많네요..
<soyeomul> 소 키우는거요..
<soyeomul> 기록하고 자료 정리하는데도 매일 2시간씩 투자하네요.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 모두들 저녁 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 전 이제 먹으로 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul>  /names
<bridgebot> <youngbin> slack-irc 에 /names 명령 생겼나요?
<soyeomul> 어 회장님이시다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<soyeomul> irc 에서 /names 치면 목록이 뜨네요
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 저분..
<soyeomul> 이맥스 쓰시는 분이어요 카이슈님..
<soyeomul> 늘 말씀없이 조용히 채널을 지키시네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아 IRC 에만 있는 명령이군요
<soyeomul> 맞아요 글고보니 slack 에 있는 분은 안뜨네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 지금 돌고 있는 버전의 slack-irc 에 해당 명령이 없나 보네요
<soyeomul> 므 중요한가요 말하는 분들의 대화가 중요한거 같아요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 드셨나요 회장님 영빈님
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네 저는 조금 전에 먹었습니다
<soyeomul> 아함~
<soyeomul> 저도 방금..
<bridgebot> <draco> Linux Foundation Head Calls 2017 ‘Year of the Linux Desktop’…. While Running Apple’s macOS Himself https://itsfoss.com/linux-foundation-head-uses-macos/
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-13
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 흐업 시차 생각하다가 서니님 생신축하도 못하고 지나가버렸네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요.  알아만 주시는 것도 감사합니다
<bridgebot> <draco> 나이++ 축하드립니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 어떤 지인분은 파파고 로 외국사람이랑 대화한다고 하더라구요.
<autowiz_> 채팅인지 음성인지는 아직 모르겠는데 참 세상이 점점 좋아지고 있는거같습니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 구글 번역도 엄청 좋아져서. 이제 웹브라우저 자동번역으로 외국사이트 보기에 편하더군요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 거의 초벌번역 수준이 나오니
<bridgebot> <draco> 대학생때 외국자료 찾는거 정말 짜증났는데 진작 이랬으면 좋았을걸. 어차피 공부 안했겠지만
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 도도 안녕~
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 혹시 파이썬2에서 이런 문법이 있던가요? version_attributes = {"lio_version", "version"}
<PotatoGim> 이건 뭐 딕셔너리도 아니고
<bridgebot> <fmowl> https://wikidocs.net/1015
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 집합 부분을 봐주세요.
<PotatoGim> @fmowl: 혹시 python 2.6에서도 지원하는 구문일까요?
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 2.3 부터 지원된 기능이라네요.
<PotatoGim> @fmowl: 아하... 감사합니다. 그런데 이게 2.6에서 구문 오류가 발생하네요..
<PotatoGim> @fmowl: 해당 문법은 2.7 이상부터 지원되는 집합 초기화 문법이네요^^
<bridgebot> <draco> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U37DYF83E/F73FFTZTR/image.jpg / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F73FFTZTR-350416f90b
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJ> 옙
<razGon_JJ> 오늘 한가하네요.
<Work^Seony> 다음달에 나오는 미들어스 쉐도우 오브 워 기다리는데, 이렇게 게임 기다리면서 시간이 빨리 가길원한 게임은 처음이군요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-14
<drake_kr> 실망하시겠네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 드렉님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 늘 바쁠때 시험치기전날 므 그런날엔 더더욱 irc 를 하게되는 소여물입니다
<drake_kr> 다들 그렇죠
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 수능날 아침 디아블로를 하면서
<drake_kr> 공부해야 하는데.. 라고 생각했죠
<soyeomul> 하하하
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅~
<drake_kr> Ps4 아직까지 뽐뿌가.. 으윽
<soyeomul> 9월 19일에 분기별 소모임 회의가 있는데.. 그 전에 거름도 쳐야하고 비닐 등 각종 쓰레기 치워야 하고... 새끼도 받아야 하고.. 아아아아아 할일이 태산...
<drake_kr> 필요한 장비는 없나요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 스키다로우 거름치는 기계를 임대사업소에서 빌릴 예정이구요.. 30분간 기계 운용법도 배워야 하고.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 25일 즈음엔 송아지 젖뗄거도 한 10마리쯤.. 되구요..
<soyeomul> 일복이 터졌어유 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 일단 므 좀 먹고 우사 쓰레기 정리하러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 다들 수고하세요~~~~~~~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, ps4 사지마시고 올 연말에 나올 xbox one x 사시죠
<Work^Seony> 누구 말로는 엔비디아 1080의 성능이라는데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 으음
<drake_kr> 성능 문제보다는 소프트가 문제죠
<drake_kr> ... 본인도 ps4시면서 왜 저한테 똥통을 사라는건가요
<bridgebot> <draco> xbox가 요즘 밀리나보죠?
<bridgebot> <draco> 게임기쪽은 전혀 몰라서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <devkoriel> 아무래도... XBOX는 이제 뒤쳐졌죠
<autowiz_> XBOX 도 장수 게임이 있지않나요
<autowiz_> 왠만큼 괜찮을것도 싶습니다만
<drake_kr> @draco 아재
<razGon_JJ> http://www.iamamaker.kr/ko/arduino_brickboard/
<razGon_JJ> 이런거 간혹 하고 싶긴 한데... 아...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JJ> 하게되면 빠져들거 같아서..ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 저는 똥통을 사라는게 아니라, 이미 엑박 플스 스위치 다 있어서 추천해드리는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 Xbox One X 발표나면서 모든 게임사들이 일제히 성능 맞춰서 업그레이드 해주겠다고 발표한터라 기대감이 큽니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 작년에 플스4 프로 샀는데, 플스는 오히려 킬 일이 별로 없네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이럴 줄 알았으면 걍 플스4 쓰던거나 계속 쓸걸, 성능 쪼끔 더 좋은거 쓰겠다고 프로를 사서 그냥 묵혀두고 있으니 ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Xbox를 의역하면 똥통이죠
<drake_kr> 근데 아무래도 소니 서드파티가..
<razGon_JJ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세ㅛㅇ
<bridgebot> <draco> @drakekr 아재가 거기서 왜 나와요. 좋아하는 게임 장르가 달라서 그런건데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 게임기에 관심이 없다니요
<bridgebot> <draco> 좋아하는 게임들이 게임기에 없으니까...
<drake_kr> 술게임!?
<bridgebot> <draco> 마스터 오브 오리온 같은 4X게임이나, C&C같은 실시간 전략 좋아해요. 그런거라고 다 좋아하는건 아니고 취향 타지만. 죄다 PC게임이죠
<drake_kr> C&C!!
<drake_kr> Ps3으로 red alert이 나왔었네요
<autowiz_> 브릭보드 저거 잘만하면 좀 편하게 이것저것 해볼 수 있는 환경을 만들어줄것도 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 브릭보드.. 흠
<drake_kr> 브릭보드용 mp3도 있던데
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-15
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 한국은 슬슬 가을느낌이 나는 날씨 입니다
<Work^Seony> 더위에서 좀 해방되시겠군요
<autowiz_> 네 에어컨 안켠지는 몇주 된거같구요 선풍기도 슬슬 정리할때가 되어가는거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 전 아직 에어컨 키는ㄷ..
<razGon_JJ> 바람 많이 부는 제주입니다. 엄청난 태풍이 온다해서
<autowiz_> 얼마전에 비피해는 없으셨나요? ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 감자감자~ 안뇽~
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 샌프란시스코로 출장가니까 참... 기쁘네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 휴가 가는 것 마냥...
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요~
<LucyDoDo> 샐러드 먹고 오는 길입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 사라다!!
<soyeomul> 축산계 새소식이 있어요. 2018년부터는 구제역 백신 일제접종(농가에 있는 모든 가축)을 무조건 4월/10월 에 해야한다네요~
<soyeomul> 4월 10월이면... 우분투 릴리즈 주기랑 겹치더라구요
<soyeomul> 이거 좋은거죠?
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 전 좀이따가 볏짚 주러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~
<autowiz_> 서니님 몇일이나 가시나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 3박 4일 갑니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 행사 자체는 11월 1일에서 3일까지에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스템 관리자를 위한 컨퍼런스라서 가게 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<youngbin_> 브릿지봇이 죽어서 다시 살리고 있습니다. 브릿지봇 돌리는 서버 패키지 업데이트가 오래 걸리네요.
<jason_KR> 영빈님, 수고가 많아요~ 노고에 감사 말씀을 ^^
<youngbin_> :)
<youngbin_> 브릿지봇 다시 살렸습니다.
<soyeomul> 저녁이네요;
<soyeomul> 방금 어미소 수정시키고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 태풍 온다는데.. 다들 준비하고 계신가요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 언제 오는데요?
<soyeomul> fmowl 님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 태풍은
<soyeomul> 내일요
<soyeomul> 울진과 동해안지역은 강수량이..
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 인천은 모르겠네요. 저도 몰라서
<soyeomul> 100 정도
<soyeomul> 인천이면 태풍 영향권 밖..
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 대체로 맑음이네요.
<soyeomul> 조으네요!
<soyeomul> 엄니께서 나락베어야되는데 논에 물빼야 되는데 비가 억수같이 온다고 한마디 하시더이다..
<soyeomul> 나락 == 벼
<razGon_TyphoonTT> 아. 무섭네요 태풍
<Work^Seony> 태풍이 크게 오나봐요?
<jason_KR> 남부지방에서도 태풍을 겪기는 했겠지만, 바람이 심하다는 제주에서 겪는 태풍은 첨인가보죠?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-16
<soyeomul> 점심 먹고나서 우사 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 다들 태풍 오는데 잘 지내시는지요~
<soyeomul> 울진은 이제.. 서서히 태풍바람 징조가 보입니다..
<soyeomul> 산과 나무들이 전체가 서서히 웁니다..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<Work^Seony> 태풍 오는 줄은 모르고 잇었군요...
<soyeomul> 그래도 플로리다 허리케인만큼은 아닐거에요
<soyeomul> 그 플로리다 허리케인은 지도를 바꿔놨더이다...
<Work^Seony> 네 그동네는 그렇더라구요,...
<soyeomul> 데비안 메일링 리스트에 한 사용자가 자기 허리케인 온다고 오늘 마지막 메일이라면서 던지고 사라졌어요
<soyeomul> 어데론가 피난 가고 있는거 같더이다..
<Work^Seony> 네 거기는 대피령 내려서요
<Work^Seony> 주지사가 도망가라고 했으니 안도망간게 이상한거죠
<soyeomul> 대단한 동네 대단한 허리케인
<soyeomul> https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2017/09/threads.html#00375
<soyeomul> 이거지 싶어요.. David씨가 "I'll be offline for awhile." 이라고 말한거 보면은요
<soyeomul> 전 밥묵고 우사로 갑니다 볏짚단 석 단 정도 공급하려해요 오늘~
<soyeomul> 모두들 수고하세요~~~~~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전 세미나 장소로 이동 중입니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 2시 부터 세미나 일정이 시작됩니다.  Keynote + Track A : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyfkS8fzyxY  Track B : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSUj8CCp1DM
<hkeylocal> 세미나 도착했습니당
<hkeylocal> 2시 10분에 시작이네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNEtn9v25aU
<bridgebot> <draco> Fake A Hollywood Hacker Screen in Linux Terminal https://itsfoss.com/hollywood-hacker-screen/
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 태풍 "독수리" 가 베트남을 쑥대밭으로 만들었다네요
<soyeomul> 130만명 피난, 집 10만채 파손.
<soyeomul> 다들 잘 지내시나요 전 좀전에 우사에 태풍 설거지 좀 하고 왔어요 소밥주구요
<soyeomul> 태풍 바람은 좀 다르더라구요..
<soyeomul> 공기가 무거워요
<soyeomul> 일단.. 뭔가 꽉 차는 공기... 태풍 전야인가여..
<soyeomul> 우우웅 거리는..
<soyeomul> 하늘에 먹구름이 울진 하늘을 일단 뒤덮었어요
<soyeomul> 제주도는 지금쯤.. 장난 아닐껀데..
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 수고하셨습니다:) 잘 듣고 갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-17
<soyeomul> 비가 내립니다... 아침일찍부터...
<soyeomul> 오늘은 외부 일 못하고 집에서 서류정리를 해야것어요..
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~~~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<soyeomul> 엇 회장님 영빈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 언어로 음력을 구현하려면 무엇무엇을 알아야 하나여?
<soyeomul> 파이썬이나 루비로요
<soyeomul> 음력 달력요
<soyeomul> 농촌에서 소키우다 보이꺼네 음력이나 24절기나 등등
<soyeomul> 양력만큼 많이 쓰이더라구요
<soyeomul> 소말고 벼농사도 한떼기 하는데.. 물론 전 친구에게 부탁을 했지만요.. 상강전에 벼를 다 베어야 한다는데요 친구왈
<soyeomul> 상강이 몬지 찾아보니 24절기 중 하나더라구요
<soyeomul> 덩달아 어제밤에 자면서 한글로 된 뭔가를 찾다보니... 아희라는 콤푸타 언어가 있다는걸 알게 되었는데...
<soyeomul> 아희 라는 언어는.. 참 난해하더이다...
<soyeomul> 하지만.. 순 우리한글로만 표현이 된 부분이 참 고맙고도 감사하더라구요
<soyeomul> 어따 비가 오니 잡담이 느네여~~~
<soyeomul> 음력은 윤달도 있네요.. 이거 몬가요.. 아아아아아
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 윤달은 양력도 있지 않나요?
<soyeomul> 윤달에 양력이 있다는 의미가 몬지 몰건네요;
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 양력에도 윤달이 있지 않나요?
<soyeomul> 모르겠어요.. 아직..
<soyeomul> 윤달 개념이 파악이 안된지라.. 뭐라 말씀을 몬드리겠어요
<soyeomul> 이맥스 파워사용자 신승국님이 음력달력을 구현해둔게 있어서 소스를 보고 있어요
<soyeomul> 와!
<soyeomul> 감탄사가 그냥 나오더이다..
<soyeomul> 24절기를 소스코드 안에 다 넣어놨어요
<soyeomul> 소한 동지 입춘 등등등
<soyeomul> 갑을병정 자축인묘진사오미 이런것도 있어요
<soyeomul> 소스코드안에...
<soyeomul> 머찌답;
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/cinsk/cal-korea-x/master/cal-korea-x.el
<soyeomul> UTF-8
<soyeomul> 로 소스코드를 짰구요..
<soyeomul> 중국 음력 달력 프로그램을 참조했다네요
<soyeomul> 참 대단한 일을 하신..
<soyeomul> 아 참 주석도 달기 빡센.. 윤달을 "leap month" 로 표현해놨네요..
<soyeomul> 회장님! 음력달력을 파이썬으로 좀 짜주세요~~~
<soyeomul> 장영실이 살아있다면.. 음력달력을 루비나 파이썬으로 뚝딱 맹글어줄거 같은...
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/lunar-cal-korea.png
<soyeomul> 이맥스에서의 음력 실험은 완벽했어요.
<soyeomul> 신승국님 프로그램을 방금 깔아서 확인했어요
<soyeomul> 정유년 다음에 무술년...
<soyeomul> 이야... 저거 안에 다시 보니깐..
<soyeomul> 루비 프로그램이 또 내장되어 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 루비 프로그램 내부에 php...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 어제 세미나 영상이 모두 업로드 되었습니다. : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLumkkj1MBmYuoG64OkuaBiDkTBZNdbzrv
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 점심 볏짚 주고 왔어요~
<soyeomul> 세미나 했었나바요
<soyeomul> 한달이 후딱 지나가네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 이번 세미나는 일찍 했습니다 이번달 말 부터는 추석 연휴라서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아하~
<soyeomul> 한달마다 하시면 회장님이 준비하느라 빡세지 않나요?
<soyeomul> 여기 울진 한우 모임은 두달에 한번씩 모입니다~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 우분투 세미나도 두달에 한번 해서 담달은 없고 11월 부터 있어요
<soyeomul> 회장님 영상 보고 있어요~
<soyeomul> 예 잘들립니다~
<soyeomul> 어서오세요 ~
<soyeomul> 아항 두달에 한번씩이군요!!!
<soyeomul> 조으네요~
<soyeomul> 와 회장님 16학번!
<soyeomul> 대학상 2학년 우어어어어
<soyeomul> 2학년이시면 와~~~~~~~~~~ 놀랍네요..
<soyeomul> apt-get 이 이제 다른걸로 변하나보네요
<soyeomul> 전 아직 12.04 를 쓰고 있어서..
<soyeomul> 회장님 지금 패키지 설명하고 계심..
<soyeomul> 음~ 복잡하네요 의존성 문제..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 오 스냅 출현 배경!
<soyeomul> 회장님 목소리 조으네요
<soyeomul> 설명도 잘 하신다..
<soyeomul> 범용 리눅스 패키지!!!
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 이런게 있었나요?!
<soyeomul> 점점 발전해가는 리눅스~!
<soyeomul> 내부 사정은 모르겠으나 앞으로 의존성 꼬임 문제는 해결될거 같은..
<soyeomul> 좋은 소식입니다;
<soyeomul> 컨테이너...
<soyeomul> 믄가 새롭다..
<soyeomul> 이 발표영상 보고있으면 12.04 쓰는 제가 원시인처럼 느껴지는..
<ircCloud^Seony> 12.04는 이미 지원이 끊겨서 안쓰시는게 좋아요
<soyeomul> ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 크롬북이라.. ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 크롬북이면 데비안이나, 좀 더 가벼운 우분투를 쓰셔야겠군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 루분투 같은게 많이 가볍습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 우분투 마테도 가벼워서 쓰기 좋을거에요
<soyeomul> 아직 이맥스만 쓰고 있어서 ...
<soyeomul> 훗날 18.04 를 기다립니다 또는..
<soyeomul> 데비안 11 (Bullseye)
<soyeomul> 스냅을 보고있으면 이제 터미날에서 configure make 이런거 하는 모습을 보기가 점점 어려워지겠네요
<soyeomul> 누군가가 make 를 하고 있으면 사람들은 저 사람 개발자다!
<soyeomul> 라고 생각할거 같아요
<soyeomul> apt 라니 옛날분이시네
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> apt-get만해도 configure make 보기 어려워졌죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실상 패키지 관리 때문에, 되도록이면 수동 설치 잘 안하려고 해요
<soyeomul> 이야 저리되면 netbsd 쓰는 분들은 진짜 천연기념물 되겠어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 수동설치 로망 있으면 걍 저처럼 젠투 쓰셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 젠투?
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 오
<ircCloud^Seony> 넷bsd는 그래도 서양권에서는 좀 유저가 있죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 우분투 너무 심심해서 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 대단해요!
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 젠투 쓰던 것도 많이 안정되니까 딱히 건드릴 게 없어지네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전 맥 쓰기 전에 아치를 많이 사용했었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 업스트림에서 업데이트 가장 빨리 와서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> USE 관리가 좀 복잡하긴 한데, 제 경우는 필요한 게 정해져있어서..
<soyeomul> 오 회장님도 대단하다~
<ircCloud^Seony> 업데이트 빠르다는 이유 때문에 실무에서는 아치 안쓰죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 재부팅 한 번 하기도 겁나는 판이라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적은 데탑용으로도 업데이트 너무 빠른 건 저도 싫더라구요...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아무래도 업데이트가 빠른 만큼 좀 불안정 하니까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 제가 참 보수적인가바요.. 아직도 12.04 에 이맥스도 23
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 12.04는 LTS판이라서 정책이 좀 보수적이에요
<soyeomul> (일단 회장님 발표 영상 잘 봤어요~!!!)
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전  GNOME 릴리즈 되는거 빨리 써보고 싶어서 아치 사용했었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아.. 그놈
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 그놈의 그놈이 싫어서 KDE로 갈아탔어요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 그놈에서 제가 기대하는건 한가지... Wayland
<ircCloud^Seony> 지들끼리도 왔다갔다하는데다 배포판들도 워낙 왔다갔다하니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇십년간 일관적이고 한결같은 KDE!
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 젠투에서 빌드해서 그런건지는 모르겠지만, KDE 엄청 가볍습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 최근 KDE 새로 릴리즈 뜬거 보니까 설정 앱 깔끔하게 바뀌었더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  KDE 5 플라즈마 UI가 굉장히 좋아졌어요
<soyeomul> 근데 kde 도 wayland 되나요?
<soyeomul> 궁금
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 지원 하지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 일부는 되겠죠..  그놈도 어차피 전부 다는 안되니..
<soyeomul> 둘다 아직 안정판은 아니라는 예기군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 KDE 코어 프로그램들은 되겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> X에 뿌려지는 방식 자체가 아예 다르니까 전부 다 갑자기 안정적이진 않겠죠
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아치 쓸때 그놈 업데이트 하니까 웨일렌드 세션이 디폴트로 된걸 본 기억이 있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어느정도 과도기가 좀 필요하지 않나 싶습니다
<soyeomul> 음~ 2년 정도 기다리면?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 웨이랜드 기대는 되는데, 굳이 나서서 베타테스터가 되고싶진 않네요
<soyeomul> 회장님 전역하시겠죠?!!!
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 미필입니다…ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 오!!!!!!
<soyeomul> 반전
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 운 없으면 임기 못채우고 군대 갈 수도(…)
<soyeomul> 회장님께서 군에서 나오실때쯤 되면 스냅도 웨이랜드도 다 안정판으로 나올거 같은 예감이 들어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 군대는 걍 무조건 빨리 갔다오는게 인생 성공하는 지름길의 첫 시작이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 우분투고 리눅스고간에 공부야 하고싶겠지만, 그래도 무조건 군대부터...
<soyeomul> 참 좋은게 요즘은 군에서도 인터넷 할 수 있더이다!
<soyeomul> 회장님 군대에서 막 이메일 보내고 런치패드 활동하고 그러실거 같은
<ircCloud^Seony> 엊그제 군대 제대한 거 같은데 그게 벌써 한세기 전이네요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 회장님 밥한그릇 막 사주고 싶고 그러네요 마음이;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 참 재밌는게, 군대 때 기억은 그래도 오래 남네요
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> raman 이라는 사람.. 장님 이었네요..
<soyeomul> 이맥스 메일링 리스트에 raman@google.com 으로 계속 메일을 보내던데.. 응답할때보면 꼭 인용을 이상한 곳에 해서 보내더라구요.. 그래서 이부러 그러나 싶었는데.. 오늘 위키백과 사전에 보니.. 장님 개발자였더라는.. 현재 구글에서 일하고 있구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<soyeomul> Emacs 에서 Gnus 또는 VM 을 써서 메일을 많이 보내고 그러더라구요
<soyeomul> 대단!!!
<soyeomul> 안보이는데 이맥스는 어떻게 쓰실까...
<ircCloud^Seony> TTS 있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 대단대단..
<soyeomul> 패치 파일도 막 읽고 해석 하시던걸요.. 무섭...
<soyeomul> 어뜨 바라미님 어서오세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글에서 일하니, 보통 사람은 아닌 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 마자요;
<soyeomul> https://github.com/tvraman/emacspeak 소스코드를 직접 쓰는거 같아요 코넬.edu 다녔고요..
<soyeomul> 이맥스 프로그램... 을 장님 상태로 만드는 실력이면 눈만 뜨면.. 토발즈도 한주먹인가요?
<soyeomul> 무서운 사람.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmjjqtn1ZhE
<soyeomul> 빡센 하루를 정리하고 대화방에 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 아직 울진에는 비가 내리네요
<soyeomul> 자정이 되어야 비가 그칠듯...
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 우분투 베타 올려도
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 별도의 dist-upgrade나 재설치과정 없이 정식 버전 나오는 날짜 되면 정식과 같은 상태가 되나요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-09
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soopro> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<korang2> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 이번 태풍에 별 고 없지요? (저도 무탈함)
<lexlove_> 저는 무탈합니다.(광양대표)
<jason_KR> 풉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 광양은 저뿐이라서요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 지금 이 자리엔 없지면 소여물 황대표가 젤 걱정 입니다.
<Seony> 태풍 지나갔어요?
<jason_KR> 예,링링은
<lexlove_> 네. 지나갔어요.
<jason_KR> 링링은 토요일 저녁 사할린쪽으로 빠지며      그때부터 한국은 무 영향
<autowiz> 나무가 좀 부러지고 뽑히긴 했어도 축사가 문제생기진 않았을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soopro> 부산은 아무렇지도 않았어요
<autowiz> 네 동해안 연안쪽은 그나마 영향이 적었을거 같습니다. 서해 쪽이 영향이 많았구요 ㅜㅜ
<soopro> 큰 피해가 없었다니 다행입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_> 제주쪽도 생각보다 피해가 크진 않지만 농사하시는 분들은 좀 잇었을거 같습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-10
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 조용한 아침의 제주입니다. 오늘 장날이라서 모두 시장으로 나가심.
<autowiz> 대목 전의 장날이라 사람들 장난 아니겠네요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서 니 님~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아오 일하는 도중인데 또 이브온라인 때문에 문제가... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다른 게임들은 이런 고민 하는지 궁금하네요...
<Seony> 암튼 피곤한 게임..
<Seony> 정치질은 어딜가나 힘드네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어딘가서 침공 들어온건 아니고 내부 정치문제 인건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네.  이브온라인의 핵심 컨텐츠가 정치라고 봐도 될 정도로 정치가 복잡한 게임이라... 내부 정치문제 때문에 카톡 폭발했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 1시간만에 톡 300+개
<autowiz> 으어~ 단톡방이라 그런건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 서버가 전세계 단일서버라 전세계인들이 다 모이다보니 외국애들하고 외교를 해야하거든요...
<Seony> 아 네 지금 다들 근무시간이라 단톡방에서 얘기하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하긴 뭐 여러사람들이 모여 있으니 한마음 한뜻으로 충돌없이 모든게 잘 돌아가지는 않겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 정말 겁나 피곤합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이브 내에서 유저가 모이면 회사, 회사가 모이면 얼라이언스, 얼라이언스가 모이면 코얼리션이라고 하는데, 저희 코얼리션 대장이 호주 사람이거든요
<Seony> 근데 성격이 괴팍하기로 유명해서...
<Seony> 우리 얼라 대장이랑 트러블이 좀 생겼는데 그거 때문에 내부적으로 여러가지 것들에 대한 접근 권한이 차단됐거든요
<Seony> 뭐 며칠 지나면 "미안ㅋ" 할 수도 있는 성격이라 그냥 기다려도 되긴 하는데, 얼라 대장이 빡쳐서... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 얼라이언스 대장을 보좌하시는 분들이 잘 중제 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 저라서 피곤합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 얼라 대장은 미국사람인데, 사람이 좋아서 붙어있긴 하거든요..
<autowiz> 서니님이 힘드시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 얼라이언스 디렉터로 승진시켜줘서 이것저것 관여하고 있는데... 이제 게임 좀 그만두고 쉬고싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 그정도로 힘든 게임인가요?
<autowiz> 좀 쉬엄쉬엄해야 재미있는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 제가 제 회사 사원분들한테, 아 우리 얼라도 망하고 회사도 폭삭 망해서 다 쫓겨나면 저도 게임 좀 그만두고 쉬고싶네요 라고 그랬거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 사실 말단 사원입장에서는 별로 안힘들어요
<Seony> 윗선에서 정치질을 하게되면 좀 힘들어지죠
<razGon_> 이건 뭐 인생의 연장선이네요.
<Seony> 뭔 게임이 그만두고싶어도 그만둘 수가 없어... ㅋㅋ
<razGon_> 우주안에 미합중국.ㅎ
<razGon_> 저도 비슷한 게임햇죠. 대항해시대 온라인.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 코얼리션 내 어떤 유저가, 불법 매크로 쓰는 유저의 목록을 만들어서 공개하면서,
<razGon_> 이브 온라인만큼의 자유도는 없어도 나름 재미있었는데.
<Seony> 천안문 사태의 피해자를 두둔하고 중국 정부를 비난하는 글을 한 줄 썼는데,
<razGon_> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_> 중국 유저 있어요?ㅎ
<Seony> 저희 코얼리션에 굉장히 큰 중국인 얼라이언스가 하나 있거든요
<razGon_> 헉..
<Seony> 총원이 1,500명이 넘는데,
<razGon_> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 걔네 세력이 너무너무 쎄서, 코얼리션 대장 입장에선 얘네 없으면 안되거든요
<Seony> 그래서 중국애들 쉴드 쳐준답시고, 인종차별 어쩌고 저쩌고 하면서
<Seony> 그 글을 쓴 애들을 쫓아냈는데,
<Seony> 그 글 쓴애들 세력도 총원이 천명이 넘거든요
<Seony> 그렇게 인원수가 많은데, 저 같으면 한 번쯤 개겨볼텐데 왜 군소리 안하고 그냥 물러갔는지 이해도 잘 안되고...
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 윗선에서 모종의 딜이 있었을텐데, 암튼 수천명 규모라서 이런저런 일이 많아요.
<Seony> 물론 말단 사원 입장에서는 전혀 신경쓸 필요 없습니다 ㅎㅎ.  무슨 일이 일어나는지도 잘 알 수 없구요..
<Seony> razGon_: 중국유저 엄청나게 많아요.  핵심 세력이에요
<Seony> 엇 우리 코얼 중국인 얼라 총원이 1,500명 넘는게 아니라 3,764명이네요 헐..
<Seony> 다른 중국인 얼라는 11,595명...
<razGon_> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_> 중국애들은 페북과 구글 막아도. ㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 중국애들은 예전에도 많았어요. 울티마 온라인에서도 한국서버에 은근히 큰 손들이었어요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<simplism_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> Seony: 생일 축하드려요. 좋은 날, 행복한 날 되세요.
<Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 서니님 생신 축하드립니다.~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<autowiz> 태풍은 주말에 지나갔는데 옆집 나무가 쓰러진건 오늘 발견했네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐 어마무시하군요
<jason_KR> 생일인지 우찌 알았소? 나만 몰랐네?!! ㅋ      Seo ny; 축하합니다. ^^
<autowiz> 쓰러지다가 저희 담장에 걸쳐있는데 , 퇴근하고 가서 나무를 다시 살릴지 치울지 물어봐야할거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 얼굴책이 아침에 친절히 알려주더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 오~ 옙
<Seony> jason KR: 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBX3sV8V-Cw&list=PLWoGc25qzA3vthfzjd7LAS24_A58iIKZv
<razGon_> 혹시라도 제주 오시면 신제주에 순창갈비라고 있습니다. 강추입니다.
<lexlove_> 오~
<lexlove_> 그렇지않아도 팀장님께서 식당 알아보라고 하셨어요. ㅎ
<razGon_> 웨이팅 길고 예약 안됩니다. 다만 신제주와 엄청 가까워요.
<razGon_> 웃긴게 제주도의 식당은 이름과 주메뉴가 달라요.
<razGon_> 순창갈비 인데....제가 생각 하는 메인 메뉴는 대창,곱창과 양입니다. 물론 갈비도 꽤합니다. 그리고 곱창과 대창이 한우에요.6개월전까진. 가격도 쌉니다. 요즘은 수요가 늘어서 어떤지 몰겟지만요.
<razGon_> 그리고 곰탕. 흔히 반먹는 반탕이라고 합니다.
<razGon_> 신제주 연동 바오젠 거리부근 입니다.
<razGon_> 메종글래드나 혹은 신라스테이, 롯데씨티호텔 제주. 이곳이면 여기 극 추천합니다.
<razGon_> 곱창 못드시면 갈비로.ㅋ
<razGon_> 회사 예산 좋으면 메종글래드 삼다정도 좋구요. 만약 구시가지쪽으로 가신다면 말씀해주세요. 알려진 먹을데도 많은데 안알려진 먹을데도 많습니다.
<razGon_> 다만 신제주는 관광객 받는데라서 조금은 비추입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_> 좀 떨어져 잇는데는 추천.
<razGon_> 뭐. 그러지 않아도 괜찮은데 많긴하네요.ㅎ
<lexlove_> 알려주세요. 총16명이 간답니다. ㅎ
<razGon_> 헉..
<razGon_> 16명이면 일찍 가셔야 하는데.
<razGon_> 숙소가 어디세요?
<razGon_> 그러면 다른곳.
<lexlove_> razGon_: 차량운행중이에요. 운행끝나면 말씀드릴게요.^^
<razGon_> dPq
<razGon_> 옙
<Seony> razGon_: 하와이 여행오세요?
<pchero_work> 오늘 생일이시군요, 축하드립니다. :)
<Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> Seony: 내년 계획은 세웠습니다. 다만, 불확실해서요. 내년엔 가족들이 입도해서요.
<Seony> 그냥 여행이시죠?
<razGon_> 만약 그리되면 가는 시기가 추후로 미뤄질거 같습니다.
<razGon_> 아직은요. 1-2년 유학도 고려하고 있습니다만.... ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 아 아직 아무 것도 결정이 안된 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 예 가자! 햇는데. 저는 아직 준비 덜되었다는 입장이구요.
<razGon_> 여행은 찬성이나 유학은 좀...
<razGon_> 근데 미국 들어가기가 점점 힘들어져서..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 그렇긴 하죠
<razGon_> 사촌동생이 뉴올리언스에 있고,친한 친구 동생이 휴스턴에 있어서 그쪽도 고려해보고 있습니다만...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> 몰겟습니다.ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-12
<SunGyo> 안녕하세요 ;)   혹시 우분투ko 슬랙이 닫혔을까요?
<SunGyo> 웹 링크를 따라가니 링크가 죽어있던데....
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 아, 살아있네요. 따로 슬랙에서 로그인해서 찾아오니 되네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-15
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<ipeter> 질문좀 드려도 될까요?
<ipeter> 현재 윈도우에서 bash shell 사용중인데,
<ipeter> apt-get install해서 설치하고 실행시키면 뭐 당연히 잘됩니다.
<ipeter> 근데, 필요한 프로그램 다운로드하고
<ipeter> 아무 디렉토리에서나 실행시키기위해 환경변수 path echo 날려보니 apt-get 에서 설치했던것들이 안보인는데요,
<ipeter> 질문은, 윈도우 리눅스 시스템에서, 리눅스버전으로 다운받은 후에, 환경변수 추가 어떻게 하는지요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
